# Guia para el absoluto novato en Bitcoin



## Kirot (2 Jul 2011)

BITCOINS 

*1) Que es una Bitcoin: *

Una Bitcoin (a partir de ahora, BTC) es una moneda como cualquier otra, como un dolar americano (USD, $) o un Euro (EUR, €). la diferencia principal, es que una Bitcoin (BTC) no existe fisicamente, sino que es una intrincada mezcla de certificados digitales asimetricos y firmas digitales, que dan validez a dicha BTC o a una fraccion de BTC. 

En resumidas cuentas, una BTC o una fraccion de BTC, resulta expresada por una ristra de bits, que identifican entre otras cosas a la moneda, la cadena de confianza compuesta por firmas digitales de la generacion de esa moneda, el poseedor, y la cadena de confianza compuesta por mas firmas que dan garantia a dicha transaccion. 

Esta ristra de bits es NO DUPLICABLE, o sea, no puedes ‘multiplicar tu dinero’ simplemente copiando esa ristra de bits, porque los demas nodos BitCoins, comprueban que no realices ‘doble gasto’ (en el original, ‘double spending’) usando mas de una vez dicha ristra de bits. 

Esto, que a primera vista parece muy complicado, no es mucho mas complicado que el dinero real, donde el emisor es un banco central, y las ‘firmas’ que dan validez a dicho dinero son las marcas de agua, el numero de serie, la tinta indeleble, la tinta solo visible con luz ultravioleta y demas mecanismos de seguridad que se usan en un billete de uso comun. 

Asi pues, con lo que hay que quedarse es que, una transaccion de BTCs es una ristra de bits, que hacen valida una determinada cantidad de dinero en manos de un determinado poseedor, al igual que un billete hace valido una determinada cantidad de dinero en manos de un determinado poseedor. 

*2) Como se usan las BitCoins *

Se que lo mas obvio seria preguntarse ‘como se consiguen BTCs’, pero eso lo dejaremos para mas adelante, vamos a lo sencillo: supongamos que ya tenemos una cierta cantidad de BTCs y queremos usarla ¿como lo hacemos? 

Primero, hablemos de las billeteras (del original ‘wallets’). Toda cantidad de moneda BTC se almacena en un ‘wallet’ o billetera, o sea, que los certificados que hacen valido esa moneda BTC (la ristra de bits) se asocian a un certificado de billetera, tomando asi posesion, la billetera, de dichos BTCs. Como en el mundo real, puedes tener todas las billeteras (o wallets) que quieras, tan solo tienes que generarlas. Generar billeteras no supone ningun costo, y puedes generar TODAS LAS QUE QUIERAS. Simplemente, en algun momento, cuando quieras enviar BTCs a alguien, no debes preguntarle su nombre de usuario, sino a que numero de billetera quiere que se lo envies. Tu billetera firma tus BTCs con la fima de la nueva billetera, y de esa forma, esos BTCs que eran en principio tuyos, dejan de ser tuyos para ser de otra billetera. 

Esto es muy importante, porque en el sistema de comercio BITCOIN no se hacen transacciones entre personas, SINO ENTRE BILLETERAS, convirtiendo este sistema en TOTALMENTE ANONIMO. Cualquiera puede tener todas las billeteras que quiera y cuando te encuentres con nuevo dinero dentro de esa billetera NO PUEDES SABER quien te lo ha enviado, simplemente esta ahi. Asi pues, la forma que se usa para identificar quien te paga es ‘crear nuevas billeteras por cada transaccion’. Una vez recibes un pago en dicha billetera, das conformidad a la compra, y transfieres los BTCs de dicha billetera ‘temporal’ a tu billetera principal. 

Asi pues, hablemos de las billeteras. Hay dos formas de poseer billeteras: 
2.1) Usando el cliente oficial BitCoin 

La forma mas sencilla, es usar un cliente BitCoin en nuestro ordenador, que no es mas que una aplicacion que se descarga de la web oficial (Bitcoin P2P Virtual Currency) y que seria lo mas parecido a una ‘cartera’ que se puede tener. De esta forma, el dinero BTC lo ‘poseemos fisicamente’. La ristra de bits que representa los BTCs que tenemos se guarda localmente en nuestro disco duro, dentro de la aplicacion BitCoin, y podremos enviar dichos BTCs a quien queramos a traves de un ‘identificador de billetera’ de destino. Esto es importante: si tenemos una cantidad importante de BTCs en nuestro cliente oficial de BitCoin (esto es, los BTCs en nuestro ordenador) y se nos casca el disco duro o nos hackean el ordeandor HEMOS PERDIDOS DICHOS BTCs, HEMOS PERDIDO ESE DINERO. Es analogo a perder la billetera en la calle o a que te entre un ladron en la casa y te robe la billetera. 
2.2) Usando un servicio Web de almacenamiento BitCoin 

Puesto que el cliente oficial BitCoin adolece de dicho problema de ‘perdida’ de BTCs ante accidentes, lo normal es usar algun servicio Web de ‘almacen de BTCs’, lo que en el mundo real se denominan ‘Bancos’. El mas popular es MyBitcoin (https://www.mybitcoin.com/). De hecho, en el mundo real, muy poca gente usa el cliente oficial de BitCoin y prefieren usar el servicio web de MyBitcoin, porque con el servicio web de MyBitcoin puedes montar ‘tiendas’ que cobren al estilo PayPal, totalmente a traves de web, mientras que si usas el cliente oficial de BitCoin deberias hacer algun tipo de interfaz que generara automaticamente billeteras por cada pago. 


En resumidas cuentas, se puede usar tanto el cliente oficial de BitCoin como la plataforma Web MyBitcoin. Yo he usado ambos y de momento me quedo con la plataforma web, aunque tampoco tengo muchos BTCs generados (de momento tengo 0,60 BTCs). 


*3) Como se ganan BitCoins* 


La forma clasica de ganar BTCs es la obvia: COMPRANDOLAS. Te metes en algun market exchange, como por ejemplo, bitcoincomes (Oficina de cambio de bitcoins, compra y venta de bitcoins en España - Bitcoin exchange in Spain) de habla hispana y que trabaja exclusivamente en Euros, o uno mas famoso internacional, casi podria decirse que el ‘oficial’, como es MtGox (https://mtgox.com/). Pagas Euros o Dolares, ya sea por transferencia bancaria o por PayPal, y obtienes Bitcoins en una billetera.. 

La otra forma es LA MINERIA BITCOIN (del ingles, ‘bitcoin mining’). La mineria bitcoin funciona de la siguiente forma: Se genera un ‘desafio’ (del ingles ‘challenge’), y el primero en encontrar un hash SHA256 tal que al casar el desafio con el hash genere otro hash buscado, gana 50 BTCs. 

Por decirlo de otra forma, se firman 50BTCs con un hash, y el primero en reventar dicho hash, puede apropiarse los 50BTCs, obviamente, firmandolos con una firma asimetrica fuerte (teoricamente imposible de romper antes de un millon de años). 

Los primeros Hashes eran relativamente sencillos de reventar, de hecho, recuerdo haber leido por ahi que el paquete 1000 de 50BTCs (50.000 BTCs en circulacion, en el momento de escribir este documento hay 6 millones y medio de BTCs en circulacion) fue roto en menos de medio dia en un Pentium 4. 

Se puede usar el cliente oficial BitCoin para hacer mineria de BTCs, pero hoy dia nadie lo hace, porque actualmente los Hashes son MUY DIFICILES de romper para una sola persona. Un XEON de 8 nucleos trabajando completamente en resolver un hash tardaria mas de 6 meses de media. Asi que se han impuesto lo que se denominan ‘piscinas de mineros’ (del ingles ‘mining pools’), aunque quedaria mejor dicho como ‘gremios de mineros’. 

Los gremios de mineros (del ingles adaptado ‘mining pools’) son grupos de mineros que deciden trabajar conjuntamente en resolver un hash para no duplicar trabajo, prometiendo repartir equitativamente el premio segun el esfuerzo de cada uno. Hay varios gremios de mineros, aunque el mas famoso es el ‘slush mining pool’ (mining.bitcoin.cz) administrado por un tal ‘slush’. 

El dueño u organizador del gremio de mineros suele cobrar algun tipo de ‘canon’ por tener el gremio funcionando, por labores administrativas y por puro mantenimiento de estructura. tambien hay gremios de mineros que dan mas parte del bloque de 50BTCs a quien obtenga la resolucion. Cada gremio tiene sus propias normas. 

Tambien, puesto que calcular hashes con la CPU es muy costoso, se estan empezando a usar programas especificos de mineria que usan la GPU (la tarjeta grafica) para acelerar DRAMATICAMENTE dichos calculos. y por dramaticamente me vengo a referir que una nVidia GT240 puede calcular 22Mhash/s, mientras que un Phenom X3 apenas llega a los 5Mhash/s. las reinas en este aspecto son las ATI HD6xxx, que llegan sobradamente a los 400Mhash/s. Hay auntenticos ‘flipados’ que tienen varias maquinas con 3 tarjetas ATI HD6xxx, minando a una velocidad de 30Ghash/s y ganando unos 8-10BTCs DIARIOS (que al cambio actual, supongo que el tio esta ingresando 150$/dia, eso si, no me gustaria ver su factura de electricidad) 

En el gremio de mineros de Slush esta todo lo necesario para empezar, pero basicamente es: 
- te creas una cuenta en el gremio de mineros 
- pones tu numero de billetera de MyBitcoin o de tu cliente BitCoin donde quieres que te lleguen los BTCs 
- creas un ‘minero’ por cada maquina que vayas a poner a minar (o sea, usuario/password por cada maquina) 
- configuras las maquinas con el software que te bajas del mismo gremio de mineros (GuiMiner, una interfaz grafica para un programa python que usa OpenCL, CUDA o ATI CAL/Stream) 
- y los pones a currar 

Segun tu esfuerzo (o la capacidad de la maquina que uses) se ira incrementando tu saldo ‘sin confirmar’ de BTCs. El ‘saldo sin confirmar’ es la cantidad de dinero estimada que te tocara una vez se resuelva el bloque actual en el que se esta trabajando. Mientras mas trabaje tu minero, mas saldo sin confirmar te tocara. Una vez se resuelva dicho bloque (y siempre y cuando el ‘gremio de mineros de Slush’ sea capaz de resolverlo antes que otros gremios de mineros) obtendras tus beneficios en concepto de ‘saldo confirmado’. 

Una vez el saldo confirmado supere cierto umbral que tu especifiques en la Web del gremio de mineros, se te hara una transferencia a la billetera que especificaras en dicha web. 

*4) Como se gastan BitCoins* 


Bueno, aqui ya llega las ganas de gastarlo de cada uno. 

- Puedes usar el ‘stock exchange’ para cambiar tus BTCs por moneda real (recuerda, (Oficina de cambio de bitcoins, compra y venta de bitcoins en España - Bitcoin exchange in Spain) de habla hispana o (https://mtgox.com/) que es mas internacional). 
- Puedes jugar con ellos en la bolsa de MtGox (https://mtgox.com/) 
- Puedes montar tu propio servicio basado en BTCs y ponerte a comprar y vender BTCs en una web por dinero real 
- O puedes usar directamente BTCs para comprar servicios en internet. Hay proveedores de hosting, news, y similares que venden servicios en BTCs. 

Bueno eso es todo, espero que les saque algunas dudas antes de llenar cualquier foro de preguntas que estan respondidas en la wiki oficial https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Main_Page

*Fuente:* Guia para el absoluto novato en Bitcoin


----------



## Tuttle (2 Jul 2011)

Gran y currado artículo. 

A ver si les damos donde más les duele.


----------



## greenspanator (2 Jul 2011)

Kirot dijo:


> BITCOINS
> La forma mas sencilla, es usar un cliente BitCoin en nuestro ordenador, que no es mas que una aplicacion que se descarga de la web oficial (Bitcoin P2P Virtual Currency) y que seria lo mas parecido a una ‘cartera’ que se puede tener. De esta forma, el dinero BTC lo ‘poseemos fisicamente’. La ristra de bits que representa los BTCs que tenemos se guarda localmente en nuestro disco duro, dentro de la aplicacion BitCoin, y podremos enviar dichos BTCs a quien queramos a traves de un ‘identificador de billetera’ de destino. Esto es importante: si tenemos una cantidad importante de BTCs en nuestro cliente oficial de BitCoin (esto es, los BTCs en nuestro ordenador) *y se nos casca el disco duro o nos hackean el ordeandor HEMOS PERDIDOS DICHOS BTCs, HEMOS PERDIDO ESE DINERO*. Es analogo a perder la billetera en la calle o a que te entre un ladron en la casa y te robe la billetera.



Siempre se podrá proteger con clave simétrica.

Me quedo con el horo, tiene la propiedad de persistencia en el madmax.


----------



## Hacendado (2 Jul 2011)

Espera, hay una cosa que no entiendo. Sí hay gente que puede obtener btcoins gratis descifrando hashes, entonces, alguien está perdiendo dinero o el dinero vale menos. No entiendo eso.


----------



## citocromo (2 Jul 2011)

Así muy por encima, BTC es una moneda "deflacionaria", está programada para que se llegue a un máximo de 21M BTC, allá por el 2040. Es decir, que toda la economía movida por bitcoins sólo podrá hacerse con esos 21 millones de unidades, así que es de esperar que las cosas valgan menos con el tiempo. Lo bueno es que esta moneda está preparada para manejarse hasta con 8 decimales (decenas de nanocoins, si no me equivoco), con lo que no será raro comprar cosas por 35 uBTC o 30 nBTC con el tiempo.

Por otra parte, generar un BTC no es "gratis", cuesta mucho tiempo de cálculo, con el consiguiente gasto eléctrico, y el asunto está pensado para que no sea rentable montar un clúster a calcular hashes intensivamente, siempre siempre vas a perder dinero, la electricidad necesaria para calcular un block (50 BTC, el que saca un hash válido se lleva eso) siempre valdrá más que esos 50 BTC. Es una moneda donde todas las transacciones son públicas, anónimas y se registran en red, y hace falta mucha capacidad de cálculo para mantener el chiringuito, por tanto digamos que esa capacidad de cálculo se paga con BTC. Además, aunque te montes un super ordenador con capaz de calcular 50 GHash/s, tu potencia de cálculo se "diluye" en la red.

Mucha gente se dedica a participar en 'pools' de cálculo, donde hay tropecientos clientes trabajando sobre un mismo bloque y cuando se saca el hash bueno, se reparten esos 50 BTC proporcionalmente entre los participantes y en su aportación al total del cálculo. Uno de los más famosos, deepbit.net, está por los 3100 GHash/s actualmente, así que con un PC relativamente potente puedes aspirar a ganar 4 ó 5 mBTC por bloque resuelto. Un bloque suele resolverse en un tiempo variable, que puede ir desde 5 min hasta más de 90, así que calcula el dinero que puedes ganar al día y si te compensa el gasto de electricidad.


----------



## nemo4 (2 Jul 2011)

Dame pasta que no vale pa ná y yo te doy bits que son mu valiosos.


----------



## citocromo (2 Jul 2011)

No "compres" BTC en sitios de intercambio y fabrícatelos tú mismo, no es difícil. Quizá ahora 1 BTC no sea mucho, pero a lo mejor en un tiempo son más valiosos. Y los has creado gratis, ojo, algo que no pasa con las monedas tradicionales.

Además, qué coño, un BTC no es valioso por sí mismo, es un medio de intecambio, como deberían ser el resto de monedas.


----------



## Kirot (2 Jul 2011)

1BTC son ahora mismo sobre 15$


----------



## Metabarón (2 Jul 2011)

citocromo dijo:


> Es una moneda donde todas las transacciones son públicas, anónimas y se registran en red, y hace falta mucha capacidad de cálculo para mantener el chiringuito, por tanto digamos que esa capacidad de cálculo se paga con BTC. Además, aunque te montes un super ordenador con capaz de calcular 50 GHash/s, tu potencia de cálculo se "diluye" en la red.



¿Y eso de anónimas, quién lo dice o garantiza? Puede que ahora sí, ¿pero hasta cuándo? Hasta que los políticos "mundialistas" digan que, por prevenir el terrorismo, el tráfico de drogas o el dinero negro, se hace necesario y obligatorio que figure la identidad de las personas involucradas en cualquier transacción comercial electrónica.

La moneda universal de los mundialistas parece reflejarse en este bitcoin.


----------



## dodaltel (2 Jul 2011)

Y donde compro cosas con Bitcoins?.
Donde cambio Bitcoins por dinero en metálico?.
Como convierto dinero en Bitcoins?.

Se está hablando mucho sobre esta moneda.

Yo creo que este tinglado de Bitcoíns lo a montando alguna empresa dedicada a los casinos online, para especular con una moneda inexistente, que no tributa a hacienda ni responde a ninguna ley bancaria nacional o internacional, con lo que el timo está servido. Vasta que un día los bitcoins valgan 30, para poco después valer 15, para que a los especuladores les de por pensar en los bitcoins como medio invertir y especular.

La verdad que todo esto me huele a kilometros a chanchullo de algún espabilado, o experimento social de algún estado que quiere ver como se comporta esta moneda virtual, antes de implantar la suya propia.

De hecho el logo de bitcoin me suena al grafísmo de los casinos online y las casas de apuestas. ¿Será casualidad?

Para rematar, esta moneda pega unos bajones y subidones de impresión. Vamos, el timo de la estampita pero en vez de estampitas has número encriptados y demás parafernalia informática, que solo conocen unos pocos y que la mayoría como no saben de lo que se está hablando, solo se quedarán con la versión resumida de que es un sistema infalible y totalmente seguro.


----------



## Geologia_Matutina (2 Jul 2011)

Falta explicar que te tienes que tirar meses para sacar 50 BTC, tras gastar electricidad, CPU, GPU...al final te das cuenta que has gastado 200€ para obtener 50BTC.

Y falta también explicar esto:

La gran caída del bitcoin &mdash; ALT1040

Y esto: 

La EFF elimina la posibilidad de donaciones a través de Bitcoin &mdash; Bitelia

Que todo no es tan bonito...


----------



## melchor rodriguez (2 Jul 2011)

dodaltel dijo:


> Y donde compro cosas con Bitcoins?.
> Donde cambio Bitcoins por dinero en metálico?.
> Como convierto dinero en Bitcoins?.
> 
> ...



Esto es como comprar acciones en una empresa tipo Google. A lo mejor queda en nada pero puedes hacerte muy rico ya que la moneda BTC se ha convertido en la moneda del futuro. 

En la página oficial encuentras una lista completa donde comprar bienes y servicios con BTC. Es alucinante la cantidad de comercios o creados exclusivamente para la moneda que está naciendo en el mundo anglosajón en esto tiempo. Sólo tiene dos años la moneda y está cogiendo mucha fuerza.

https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Trade

Otras páginas:

Bitucopia Grocery Store

Pienso para perros y gatos, Royal Canin, Hill's, Dr. Pet, Acana, Orijen - telepienso.com


----------



## Addan (2 Jul 2011)

Burbuja de divisas.

Yo también me he inventado una moneda, el "burbujo", las estoy vendiendo a 1bbj=20€

Daros prisa que mañana van a valer 25.


----------



## dontag (2 Jul 2011)

veamos, puedes crear una moneda a cambio de nada, vale que gastas electricidad, pero eso no lo recibe el que te da el bitcoin.

por tanto el que te da ese bitcoin lo hace a cambio de nada


----------



## Tuttle (2 Jul 2011)

dodaltel dijo:


> Y donde compro cosas con Bitcoins?.
> Donde cambio Bitcoins por dinero en metálico?.
> Como convierto dinero en Bitcoins?.
> 
> ...



Menos paranoya amijo, te puedes descargar el código fuente y ver como funciona, no hay trampa ni cartón y aún menos estampita.

Estudia, o te crees que yo nací sabiendo lo que es una función de hash.


----------



## f5inet (2 Jul 2011)

Kirot, podrias haber tenido la decencia de especificar la fuente, que el autor de ese texto fue un menda lerenda...


----------



## outzider (2 Jul 2011)

REPTILIANO dijo:


> Estás que voy a cambiar mi dinero por esa mierda, una moneda sin banco central, sin mercado de cambio, sin respaldo de ningún tipo, y que puede crear cualquiera que sepa algo de informática, nos hemos vuelto locos o qué? Si fueras pompero ya te habría reportado por SPAM, esto es el timo de la estampita..., digital, y huele a estafa piramidal que echa para atrás.



Estás muy equivocado.

>una moneda sin banco central

una moneda sin banco central es una ventaja, porque nadie puede robarte imprimiendo papeles a placer

>sin mercado de cambio

existe un mercado de cambio

>y que puede crear cualquiera que sepa algo de informática

es cierto que alguien puede crear otro sistema que funcione como bitcoin, pero eso no hace que la moneda bitcoin deje de tener valor

>huele a estafa piramidal que echa para atrás

muy al contrario, no es una estafa piramidal por una sencilla razón: nadie te garantiza beneficios usando bitcoins

Como liberal el sistema bitcoin me gusta mucho. El valor sólo está determinado por quienes utilizan la moneda. Ningún banco central puede imprimir moneda a mansalva robando a los ahorradores, y ningún gobierno puede robar a los ciudadanos devaluando la moneda. 

Es evidente que el sistema está en una fase inicial pero si se generaliza estamos ante una revolución que va dar mucha libertad a la gente, toda la libertad que durante siglos nos han quitado los bancos centrales y los gobiernos.


----------



## dodaltel (2 Jul 2011)

Cuando los de nueva Rumasa empezaron a emitir pagarés, con un dudoso respaldo muchos dijeron que Ruizma era un tío honrado que se le veía a la legua lo trabajador que era, que si un genio de los negocios que si tal y que si pascual. Ahora está empezando a sonar esto del Bitcoin, que me huele igual de mal y vuelvo a escuchar lo maravilloso que es una moneda que no la controla nadie conocido, que no responde a ninguna ley y que la emiten ordenadores que intentando descifrar unos códigos que cifran otros ordenadores se genera el dinero virtual. ¡¡¡ Con dos cojones !!!.

Ahora saldrá algún iluminado y meterá todos sus ahorros en la pirámide Bitcoin, se quedará sin un duro en uno o dos años y le terminará echando la culpa a Zapatero y exigirá que el gobierno le devuelva el dinero igual que con lo de gescartera, nueva rumasa, los sellitos famosos y demás.

¿¿¿Es que no aprendemos o somos tontos del culo???.....


----------



## Monsterspeculator (2 Jul 2011)

Kirot dijo:


> 1BTC son ahora mismo sobre 15$



Y bajando...Deberían ponerse por debajo de $5.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (2 Jul 2011)

REPTILIANO dijo:


> Estás que voy a cambiar mi dinero por esa mierda, una moneda sin banco central, sin mercado de cambio, sin respaldo de ningún tipo, y que puede crear cualquiera que sepa algo de informática, nos hemos vuelto locos o qué? Si fueras pompero ya te habría reportado por SPAM, esto es el timo de la estampita..., digital, y huele a estafa piramidal que echa para atrás.



"sin banco central" Si, yo quiero una moneda sin banco central.

"sin mercado de cambio" Va a ser que no: Bitcoin Charts / Markets

"sinrespaldo de ningún tipo" Va a ser que tampoco. El respaldo viene dado por los ciudadanos que decidan utilizarla. Y ya son unos cuantos: Bitcoin Forum - Index

"que puede crear cualquiera que sepa algo de informática" Incluso cualquiera que no sepa informática...sin embargo cuesta electricidad crear bitcoins y además la creación está controlada: Bitcoin Monitor


Si quieres pegas hay muchas otras:

-- Hace falta un equipo informático para utilizarla (para el oro no hace falta).

-- La criptoseguridad podría romperse en el futuro. 

-- Los centros de trading son hackeables como se ha visto recientemente. Eso no es un problema de la moneda en sí.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (2 Jul 2011)

Metabarón dijo:


> ¿Y eso de anónimas, quién lo dice o garantiza? Puede que ahora sí, ¿pero hasta cuándo? Hasta que los políticos "mundialistas" digan que, por prevenir el terrorismo, el tráfico de drogas o el dinero negro, se hace necesario y obligatorio que figure la identidad de las personas involucradas en cualquier transacción comercial electrónica.
> 
> La moneda universal de los mundialistas parece reflejarse en este bitcoin.



Si la criptoseguridad no se rompe, el anonimato está garantizado. 

Si la criptoseguridad se rompe, tus cuentas bancarias online también están comprometidas.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (2 Jul 2011)

dontag dijo:


> veamos, puedes crear una moneda a cambio de nada, vale que gastas electricidad, pero eso no lo recibe el que te da el bitcoin.
> 
> por tanto el que te da ese bitcoin lo hace a cambio de nada



Muchos opinadores que no saben de qué opinan. 

La creación de bitcoins corresponde al pago por los servicios de validación de las transacciones. Lo cual requiere computación distribuida.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (2 Jul 2011)

dodaltel dijo:


> Cuando los de nueva Rumasa empezaron a emitir pagarés, con un dudoso respaldo muchos dijeron que Ruizma era un tío honrado que se le veía a la legua lo trabajador que era, que si un genio de los negocios que si tal y que si pascual. Ahora está empezando a sonar esto del Bitcoin, que me huele igual de mal y vuelvo a escuchar lo maravilloso que es una moneda que no la controla nadie conocido, que no responde a ninguna ley y que la emiten ordenadores que intentando descifrar unos códigos que cifran otros ordenadores se genera el dinero virtual. ¡¡¡ Con dos cojones !!!.
> 
> Ahora saldrá algún iluminado y meterá todos sus ahorros en la pirámide Bitcoin, se quedará sin un duro en uno o dos años y le terminará echando la culpa a Zapatero y exigirá que el gobierno le devuelva el dinero igual que con lo de gescartera, nueva rumasa, los sellitos famosos y demás.
> 
> ¿¿¿Es que no aprendemos o somos tontos del culo???.....




Lo difícil es distinguir la estafa de lo que no lo es...El que sabe hacerlo se enriquece. El que no, se arruina.


----------



## outzider (2 Jul 2011)

REPTILIANO dijo:


> Dime dónde está el mercado de cambio ese y a través de qué entidad puedo tradear que quiero ponerme corto en Bitcoins.
> 
> Yo también soy liberal, pero por desgracia los bancos centrales son un mal necesario, es la única forma de saber cuál es la expansión monetaria real, lo cual te permite conservar tu patrimonio cubriéndote en las devaluaciones, además los bancos centrales permiten una homogeneización de las monedas, ya que si no cada banco emitiría la suya respaldada por lo que le diera la gana, desde cabezas de ganado hasta piedras amarillas, por no hablar de las medidas contra la falsificación, resumiendo, me fío más de helicopter Ben que del informático que haya programado el sistema de creación de Bitcoins, aunque seguramente ese pájaro ya esté viviendo en las Bahamas con una cuenta de varios millones de dólares y 0 bitcoins.



Venga no manipules que a ti no te hace falta, seguro que tienes argumentos mejores. El mercado donde se pueden comprar y vender bitcoins ya te han dicho más arriba donde está. Por lo que he visto aún no existe ningún lugar donde uno pueda ponerse corto en bitcoins, pero eso no tiene nada que ver con que exista un mercado de esa moneda con respecto a otras, que sabes que sí existe.

En el segundo párrafo tú mismo me das el argumento, con un banco central nunca sabes cuál es la expansión monetaria real, porque el banco central puede, y de hecho es lo que hacen constantemente, imprimir cuanto quiera. Es decir con una moneda creada por el banco central no sabes dónde está el límite de la expansión, mientras que con el bitcoin sabes de antemano dónde está el límite. Y no me creo que te fíes de helicopter ben, ¿tienes todo tu patrimonio invertido en dólares contantes y sonantes? Los billetes son sólo papeles, y la gente informada lo sabe, por eso los que tenemos dinero, ya sea 10.000 euros o 10.000 millones, no tenemos dinero, tenemos bienes, acciones, bonos, oro, y quizás ahora bitcoins.


----------



## outzider (2 Jul 2011)

REPTILIANO dijo:


> Para quienes quieran ganar pasta con esto: nos compramos un clúster de servidores o como coño se diga y contratamos un informático para que genere millones de bitcoins, a continuación esperamos el momento en el que la burbuja de bitcoins alcance su valor más alto, esto puede saberse leyendo foros y viendo qué cantidad de gente dice que esto va siempre pa'rriba y contando los insultos a quienes digan que los bitcoins son una estafa. Finalmente nos ponemos cortos en bitcoins e inundamos el mercado con los bitcoins que hemos creado, el pánico cundirá, los bitcoins desaparecerán y nos llevaremos toda la pasta. ¿Quién se apunta?



No te has enterado de nada, pero de nada.


----------



## citocromo (2 Jul 2011)

dodaltel dijo:


> Cuando los de nueva Rumasa empezaron a emitir pagarés, con un dudoso respaldo muchos dijeron que Ruizma era un tío honrado que se le veía a la legua lo trabajador que era, que si un genio de los negocios que si tal y que si pascual. Ahora está empezando a sonar esto del Bitcoin, que me huele igual de mal y vuelvo a escuchar lo maravilloso que es una moneda que no la controla nadie conocido, que no responde a ninguna ley y que la emiten ordenadores que intentando descifrar unos códigos que cifran otros ordenadores se genera el dinero virtual. ¡¡¡ Con dos cojones !!!.
> 
> Ahora saldrá algún iluminado y meterá todos sus ahorros en la pirámide Bitcoin, se quedará sin un duro en uno o dos años y le terminará echando la culpa a Zapatero y exigirá que el gobierno le devuelva el dinero igual que con lo de gescartera, nueva rumasa, los sellitos famosos y demás.
> 
> ¿¿¿Es que no aprendemos o somos tontos del culo???.....



El que meta sus ahorros en BTC, ya sea como una forma de "inversión" o para especular, es tonto del culo. Es una forma de intercambio por internet, basado en criptografía fuerte de clave pública, nadie puede crear moneda de la nada (quiero decir en grandes cantidades, como hace la famosa impresora de Bernanke) y la cantidad circulante es constante, si quitamos los wallets que sean borrados accidentalmente, que no es nada más ni nada menos que destruir moneda. Y no hay forma de chanchullear, el asunto se basa en que las transacciones son verificadas por toda la red y si no no son válidas.

En cuanto al tema privacidad, veo bastante complicado que puedan rastrear quién tiene el dinero. La pasta está en wallets o billeteras, que no son más que archivos de claves, y es facilísimo crearte una nueva y transferirte la pasta, borrando la anterior y listo, además puedes tener tantas billeteras como te salga de los co.jones.

A todo esto, yo tengo la respetable cantidad de unos pocos mBTC en mi wallet ::, así que no estoy especulando ni nada parecido, pero el concepto me parece brillante. Y buena idea es, cuando Obama le quiere meter mano, con la excusa de que es la moneda de cambio usada en Silk road: Ya no hay duda: Bitcoin funciona | Kriptópolis

Tan gilipollas son los que meten todo su dinero en sellos, como en ladrillos, como en BTC, la moneda debería ser un medio de cambio, nada más, y las revalorizaciones altas siempre huelen mal, el que se meta que se las apañe.

Edito: ¿La gente se ha metido en la web oficial de bitcoin y se ha leído lo que pone? Porque según veo en las respuestas, parece que hablen por hablar.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (2 Jul 2011)

REPTILIANO dijo:


> Dime dónde está el mercado de cambio ese y a través de qué entidad puedo tradear que quiero ponerme corto en Bitcoins.



No sabes como hacerlo? Pues no te lo voy a explicar 




REPTILIANO dijo:


> Yo también soy liberal, pero por desgracia *los bancos centrales son un mal necesario*, es *la única forma de saber cuál es la expansión monetaria* real, lo cual te permite conservar tu patrimonio cubriéndote en las devaluaciones, además los bancos centrales permiten una homogeneización de las monedas, ya que si no cada banco emitiría la suya respaldada por lo que le diera la gana, desde cabezas de ganado hasta piedras amarillas, por no hablar de las medidas contra la falsificación, resumiendo, *me fío más de helicopter Ben que del informático que haya programado el sistema de creación de Bitcoins*, aunque seguramente ese pájaro ya esté viviendo en las Bahamas con una cuenta de varios millones de dólares y 0 bitcoins.



Cuanto daño han hecho los libros de economía...


----------



## Kirot (2 Jul 2011)

f5inet dijo:


> Kirot, podrias haber tenido la decencia de especificar la fuente, que el autor de ese texto fue un menda lerenda...



Tienes razón, ahora edito.


----------



## dodaltel (2 Jul 2011)

Sustituimos la palabra P2P por Madoff y tenemos la misma estafa piramidal. Todo se basa en que la gente crea que los bitcoins tienen un valor real. Mientras la gente creyó que Madoff devolvía la pasta con intereses el tinglado funcionaba, aunque todo el mundo se olería algo. Pero cuando un buen día, alguien empezó ha hacer pregunta y el señor Madoff fue sospechoso de no devolver el dinero que le fue entregado con sus correspondientes intereses, el tinglado se esfumó.

En realidad es exactamente como la banca actual en España, si la gente sacase el dinero de los bancos se daría cuenta de que no la puede sacar, ya que sus ahorros fueron prestados para comprar pisitos. No se cuantas veces es la deuda Española, pero con que sea mayor de una sola vez, no habría dinero para nadie, pero la pirámide sigue en pie, mientras la gente se siga haciendo el tonto y no quieran sacar la pasta del banco.

Lo de la invulnerabilidad del sistema de claves hass y demás mandangas es lo típico en una estafa. Se promete la total seguridad en base a algo que nadie entiende, para así darle sensación de seguridad al estafado. El P2P, necesita de nodos centrales, donde poder conectarse con otros osuarios, es decir, que eso del P2P, como un sistema incontrolable es falso. Cuando se a querido eliminar redes de intercambio de archivos se ha hecho, con posterioridad han aparecido pseudonodos, que en muchos casos lo único que buscaban era entrar en ordenadores para limpiarles el ordenador.

Señores, ya está todo inventado si se quieren creer que el tinglado este del bitcoin es el futuro, pues muy bien, pero no me vengan diciendo cosas que estoy seguro que no entienden, como si fuesen principios cósmicos inamovibles.


----------



## outzider (3 Jul 2011)

dodaltel dijo:


> Sustituimos la palabra P2P por madoff y tenemos la misma estafa piramidal. Todo se basa en que la gente crea que los bitcoins tienen un valor real. Mientras la gente creyó que Madoff devolvía la pasta con intereses el tinglado funcionaba, pero cuando un buen día, alguien empezó ha hacer pregunta y el señor Madoff fue sospechoso de no devolver el dinero que le fue entregado con sus correspondientes intereses, el tinglado se esfumó.
> 
> En realidad es exactamente como la banca actual en España, si la gente sacase el dinero de los bancos se daría cuenta de que no la puede sacar, ya que sus ahorros fueron prestados para comprar pisitos. No se cuantas veces es la deuda Española, pero con que sea mayor de una sola vez, no habría dinero para nadie, pero la pirámide sigue en pie, mientras la gente se siga haciendo el tonto y no quieran sacar la pasta del banco.



Otro que no ha entendido nada. Bueno, qué le vamos a hacer.


----------



## bubble bubble (3 Jul 2011)

A ver si lo he entendido bien. Se crea una moneda virtual, que para generarla necesita gastar energia (cuando parece que nuestra capacidad de generarla esta disminuyendo), y equipos, con la unica ventaja de que su generacion no depende de instituciones como el banco central que puedan manipularla. Ademas quien respalda a una moneda es el pais que la emite, aqui solo la respaldan la voluntad de unos particulares, al parecer sin ningun tipo de garantia aparte de la dificultad de generar mas moneda.

Y el principio mas atrayente, la posibilidad de que cada uno pueda generar su dinero, esta afectado en gran parte por rendimientos a escala, lo que implica para su obtencion concentracion de capital, lo que le resta su caracter libertario ajeno a las grandes corporaciones.

Por otra parte veo dificil su implantacion fuera de determinados sectores. Primero ni a la mafia bancaria ni a los estados les va a interesar, si no todo lo contrario. Segundo, si es para evitar la inflacion los metales seran mucho mejor acogidos por la mayoria de la gente. En realidad los unicos que estaran autenticamente a favor son los que ya tengan bit-coins o se vean en capacidad de generarlos.


----------



## nemo4 (3 Jul 2011)

REPTILIANO dijo:


> Para quienes quieran ganar pasta con esto: nos compramos un clúster de servidores o como coño se diga y contratamos un informático para que genere millones de bitcoins, a continuación esperamos el momento en el que la burbuja de bitcoins alcance su valor más alto, esto puede saberse leyendo foros y viendo qué cantidad de gente dice que esto va siempre pa'rriba y contando los insultos a quienes digan que los bitcoins son una estafa. Finalmente nos ponemos cortos en bitcoins e inundamos el mercado con los bitcoins que hemos creado, el pánico cundirá, los bitcoins desaparecerán y nos llevaremos toda la pasta. ¿Quién se apunta?



Joder Sr. Bañuelos, no sabia que fuese forero :fiufiu:


----------



## Minsky Moment (3 Jul 2011)

Papelotes en definitiva. No meterse en eso.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 Jul 2011)

bubble bubble dijo:


> A ver si lo he entendido bien. Se crea una moneda virtual, que para generarla necesita gastar energia (cuando parece que nuestra capacidad de generarla esta disminuyendo), y equipos, con la unica ventaja de que su generacion no depende de instituciones como el banco central que puedan manipularla. Ademas quien respalda a una moneda es el pais que la emite, aqui solo la respaldan la voluntad de unos particulares, al parecer sin ningun tipo de garantia aparte de la dificultad de generar mas moneda.
> 
> Y el principio mas atrayente, la posibilidad de que cada uno pueda generar su dinero, esta afectado en gran parte por rendimientos a escala, lo que implica para su obtencion concentracion de capital, lo que le resta su caracter libertario ajeno a las grandes corporaciones.
> 
> Por otra parte veo dificil su implantacion fuera de determinados sectores. Primero ni a la mafia bancaria ni a los estados les va a interesar, si no todo lo contrario. Segundo, si es para evitar la inflacion los metales seran mucho mejor acogidos por la mayoria de la gente. En realidad los unicos que estaran autenticamente a favor son los que ya tengan bit-coins o se vean en capacidad de generarlos.



No lo has entendido bien. 

La dificultad no está en "generarla". La dificultad de todo el asunto está en validar las transacciones de forma anónima y descentralizada. Eso es lo que aporta un servicio y valor.

El tema está bien pensado y tiene todo el sentido del mundo. Le da mil vueltas como medio de pago a cualquier otro medio de pago digital existente. Sólo hace falta que vaya popularizándose.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 Jul 2011)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Papelotes en definitiva. No meterse en eso.



No son papelotes. Su respaldo está repartido en el respaldo de los usuarios, contrariamente a los papelotes cuyo "respaldo" es la confianza que tengamos en el Banco Central de turno.


----------



## bubble bubble (3 Jul 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> La dificultad no está en "generarla". La dificultad de todo el asunto está en validar las transacciones de forma anónima y descentralizada. Eso es lo que aporta un servicio y valor.



Gracias por la aclaracion, no me habia enterado que era anonima. Entonces seria una forma de realizar transacciones fuera del control del estado, ¿no?. Lo cual significaria dejar de tributar.

Si es asi no creo que a Hacienda le haga mucha gracia.


----------



## Maldita Termodinámica (3 Jul 2011)

Se pueden comprar espadas y pociones en World of Warcraft con esto?


Perdón, no he podido evitar :rolleye::rolleye::rolleye:


----------



## Maldita Termodinámica (3 Jul 2011)

Se crea el dinero sin hacer nada real a cambio solo consumir energía y talento optimizador de algoritmos?


*Alguien me puede decir la diferencia entre Bitcoins y derivados?*
Lo digo en serio, seria como un ejercicio de comprensión de los bitcoins y los derivados. Que por ejemplo a mi me hace falta.


*Monsterespeculator: "La dificultad no está en "generarla". La dificultad de todo el asunto está en validar las transacciones de forma anónima y descentralizada. Eso es lo que aporta un servicio y valor."*

Pero eso no seria una moneda, seria un servicio de ocultación de transacciones, y como pago del servicio kilowatios, las electricas lo aplauden ::

Esto parece "paraiso fiscal 2.0". en vez de confiar en unos suizos cada vez más presionados confiamos los unos en los otros y ya está :8::8::8:
Exijo tasa Tobinbit ahora mismo :no::no::no:



*Por cierto a cuantos kilovatios está el BTC con algoritmos conocidos y arquitectura 386?*
Esto también lo digo en serio.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (3 Jul 2011)

No podemos dejar de seguir el BTC, es muy buena idea.

¿Querèis comprar carne con BTC?

Steak cuts

¿Chocolate Belga?

Belgian Flavours - Home page

¿comida orgánica?

My Healthy Organics!, Organic Biodegradable Products, Supplements & Gifts!


----------



## f5inet (3 Jul 2011)

Maldita Termodinámica dijo:


> Se crea el dinero sin hacer nada real a cambio solo consumir energía y talento optimizador de algoritmos?
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...



Ejecuta un cliente OpenCL (olvidate de usar el cliente oficial para minar) y mira cuantos MegaHashes/s eres capaz de producir. una Nvidia GT240 te saca cerca de 20Mhashes/s. una Ati HD6850 te saca unos 200Mhashes/s.

con esa info, te vas a esta pagina: Bitcoin Mining Calculator

le metes cuantos MHashes/s estas sacando y a cuanto esta el BTC actualmente (lleva estable en 15$ una semana y media). con eso, tienes el calculo de cuanto dinero generas en un mes, dejando encendido el ordenador 24/7.

ahora tienes que calcular cuanta electricidad consume tu PC, para eso comprate una roseta con watimetro/contador, que te dice cuantos watios esta tirando lo que tienes enchufado. si eres un buen lonchafinista, ya tendras esto.

normalmente, el watimetro te dara el consumo en Wattios/hora, tienes que convertir ese numero a KiloWattios/mes, con algo de matematica basica se saca. tambien debes buscar a cuanto estas pagando el KWh en tu factura de la luz. yo los estoy pagando a 0,14€/KWh.

ahora ya sabras cuanto seria tu gasto, y cuanto seria tu ingreso. ya es tu decision si te dedicas a minar BTCs, o no.


----------



## Vamos P´Alemania Pepe (3 Jul 2011)

Tener el programita en segundo plano mientras trabajas no creo que cueste nada y encima te ganas algunos BT que en un futuro puede que multipliquen su valos.


----------



## vapeador (3 Jul 2011)

dodaltel dijo:


> Lo de la invulnerabilidad del sistema de claves hass y demás mandangas es lo típico en una estafa. Se promete la total seguridad en base a algo que nadie entiende, para así darle sensación de seguridad al estafado.



Disculpenme el atrevimiento, pero por favor, no haga extensible su falta de conocimientos al resto de la humanidad.

Se le promete "total seguridad" en base a algo que USTED no entiende. Afortunadamente hay gente que si lo entiende. Entre ellos yo.

Hay mucha literatura al respecto de colisiones de hashes, criptografía de clave pública y privada, etc... Y además TODO el código fuente de TODO el sistema está abierto y disponible para que quien lo desea lo audite y le saque las debilidades.


----------



## vapeador (3 Jul 2011)

Vamos P´Alemania Pepe dijo:


> Tener el programita en segundo plano mientras trabajas no creo que cueste nada y encima te ganas algunos BT que en un futuro puede que multipliquen su valos.



Depende del lonchafinismo de cada uno. Si tienes la gráfica apenas sin carga (pintándote el word y poco mas) no va a gastar lo mismo que si está al 100% de carga.

Pero como bien dices, nadie sabe a que valores llegarán los BTCs, y tener alguno generado sin demasiado esfuerzo, no hará daño a nadie


----------



## kunk (3 Jul 2011)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> No podemos dejar de seguir el BTC, es muy buena idea.
> 
> ¿Querèis comprar carne con BTC?
> 
> ...



Si, vale, pero lo importante... *¿Se puede pagar los impuestos en algún lado con eso?*


----------



## outzider (3 Jul 2011)

kunk dijo:


> Si, vale, pero lo importante... *¿Se puede pagar los impuestos en algún lado con eso?*



Al contrario. Ten por seguro que si esto se populariza los estados llevarán a cabo todo tipo de campañas contra este sistema de pago.


----------



## Caos (3 Jul 2011)

La confianza en bitcoin es la misma que la de cualquier dinero: la confianza de los diferentes agentes que soportan la infraestructura que da valor a la moneda.

En el caso del dinero fiat de curso legal lo que le atribuye valor es la confianza en las diferentes instituciones del Estado (y no es precisamente el BC la más importante) y el poder coactivo y fuerza legal que posee.

En el caso de bitcoin es la propia red de usuarios que 'minan' y comercian con la moneda lo que la hace. Una de las diferencias de bitcoin respecto a la mayoría de dinero en circulación es que no es el pasivo de nadie, es decir no se deriva de una promesa de pago sino del propio trabajo generada por las mismas (ciclos de computación), eso si se afianza como moneda es una cualidad que le puede dar ventajas como medio de transacción puro y duro. Sin embargo por no tener detrás la infraestructura legal pertinente esta moneda probablemente jamás podrá servir como un medio para liquidar deudas o endeudarse.

En cierto modo no es más insegura que el COMEX, ya que en el fondo son muy parecidos (y el oro-papel para mí no es diferente de los bitcoins, porque el valor que tiene no se lo atribuye el oro físico, que es otra cosa, sino la confianza de que sea canjeable en el futuro y el valor que le otorgan los diferentes agentes del mercado).

No entiendo porque la gente se pone tan nerviosa con el tema monetario como si esto se tratase de _'lo mío es más mejor'_. Hay espacio de sobra para diferentes monedas y tipos de ellas, y yo no soy muy fan de las teorías de conspiración o tampoco soy un histérico de la inflación, pero creo las bitcoin (y otras monedas si ganan tracción) tienen su nicho.

De momento está lejos de afianzarse, pero pasó un test muy importante hace un par de semanas cuando sufrió la primera burbuja especulativa y algún escándalo con Mt.Gox que se resolvió con relativa rapidez y vuelve a estar operativo. Se afianzará cuando tras varios años de uso los tipos de cambio se estabilicen relativamente respecto a otras monedas sin grandes spreads en su conjunto, puede que eso ocurra antes que después, pero igualmente estará sujeta a burbujas especulativas igual que lo está cualquier activo e incluso moneda, así que nadie tiene que tomarlo como la panacea de la estabilidad porque eso no existe y el que lo busca, busca un fantasma. Tiene algunos problemas derivados de la propia naturaleza anónima de la moneda pero no es nada insalvable.


----------



## bubble bubble (3 Jul 2011)

Caos dijo:


> La confianza en bitcoin es la misma que la de cualquier dinero: la confianza de los diferentes agentes que soportan la infraestructura que da valor a la moneda.
> 
> En el caso del dinero fiat de curso legal lo que le atribuye valor es la confianza en las diferentes instituciones del Estado (y no es precisamente el BC la más importante) y el poder coactivo y fuerza legal que posee.
> 
> En el caso de bitcoin es la propia red de usuarios que 'minan' y comercian con la moneda lo que la hace.



Es que ese el el tema. Me parece que todos los que defienden este sistema es porque se ven en la capacidad de generar moneda, pero esto no sera visto asi por la mayoria de la gente. Ademas eso de los "gremios de mineros" es el germen de una concentracion de capitales, ya que si yo con mi ordenador pongamos que puedo generar 10, una gran corporacion podra generar millones, hasta que se llegue al limite tecnico. ¿Y la gente que no se haya subido a tiempo al carro de la generacion aceptara comprarla?. Yo creo que no.

El dinero siempre ha estado respaldado por algo "tangible". Primeramente eran bienes como lo sal que tenian un uso directo, luego los metales que tenian un valor propio (se demandan a parte de como medio de cambio) y la moneda fiat es la promesa de generar bienes y servicios por parte del pais emisor. Pero esto es solo un medio de cambio, cuyo unico valor autonomo es que no esta controlado por el estado, con todo lo que ello significa.

Yo creo que la genta no la demandara (cambiara por otras monedas) salvo por especulacion, pero esto por si mismo no es sostenible.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 Jul 2011)

bubble bubble dijo:


> Es que ese el el tema. Me parece que todos los que defienden este sistema es porque se ven en la capacidad de generar moneda, pero esto no sera visto asi por la mayoria de la gente. Ademas eso de los "gremios de mineros" es el germen de una concentracion de capitales, ya que si yo con mi ordenador pongamos que puedo generar 10, una gran corporacion podra generar millones, hasta que se llegue al limite tecnico. ¿Y la gente que no se haya subido a tiempo al carro de la generacion aceptara comprarla?. Yo creo que no.
> 
> El dinero siempre ha estado respaldado por algo "tangible". Primeramente eran bienes como lo sal que tenian un uso directo, luego los metales que tenian un valor propio (se demandan a parte de como medio de cambio) y la moneda fiat es la promesa de generar bienes y servicios por parte del pais emisor. Pero esto es solo un medio de cambio, cuyo unico valor autonomo es que no esta controlado por el estado, con todo lo que ello significa.
> 
> Yo creo que la genta no la demandara (cambiara por otras monedas) salvo por especulacion, pero esto por si mismo no es sostenible.




Es que no has entendido, tú y otros, de qué va el tema. 

El objetivo es generar 21 millones de bitcoins. Se podrían generar YA pulsando cuatro teclas de ordenador. Pero el tema de la computación no va de generar los bitcoins. 

Para que el sistema funcione, de forma anónima y segura, es necesario que una gran masa de usuarios empleen sus ordenadores para hacer la computación distribuida que valida las transacciones en curso (que se agregan por bloques). Eso implica un gasto y hay una pequeña comisión para cada transacción. Ahora, en periodo de generación de moneda, esa comisión no se paga, o mejor dicho se paga mediante la generación de bitcoins. Cuando se hayan generado las bitcoins deseadas, entonces es cuando se establecerá esa comisión por transacción que se repartirá entre los que cálculen bloques que validan las transacciones.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 Jul 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Sin embargo por no tener detrás la infraestructura legal pertinente esta moneda probablemente jamás podrá servir como un medio para liquidar deudas o endeudarse.



No estoy de acuerdo en eso. No hay razón por la cual no se puedan construir derivados respaldados por bitcoins, y además mucho más fiables que los derivados clásicos. Por ejemplo, puedo crear contratos de derivados de bitcoins respaldados por una reserva de bitcoins que es PÚBLICA y validada por la comunidad. El mayor problema, por ejemplo, del oro papel es que nadie sabe si las reservas sobre las que se respaldan existen y si están bien contadas. En el caso de las bitcoins esto no es problema.



Caos dijo:


> En cierto modo no es más insegura que el COMEX, ya que en el fondo son muy parecidos (y el oro-papel para mí no es diferente de los bitcoins, porque el valor que tiene no se lo atribuye el oro físico, que es otra cosa, sino la confianza de que sea canjeable en el futuro y el valor que le otorgan los diferentes agentes del mercado).



Creo que tienes algo de confusión sobre como funciona el COMEX. El COMEX tiene una warehouse con depósitos de oro y plata físicos..."ready for delivery". Otra cosa es que no esté correctamente auditado...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 Jul 2011)

kunk dijo:


> Si, vale, pero lo importante... *¿Se puede pagar los impuestos en algún lado con eso?*



Muy simple...cambias tus bitcoins con moneda en tu cuenta bancaria y haces una transferencia al fisco.

Por cierto, creo que con billetes tampoco puedes pagar al fisco ¿no?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 Jul 2011)

bubble bubble dijo:


> Gracias por la aclaracion, no me habia enterado que era anonima. Entonces seria una forma de realizar transacciones fuera del control del estado, ¿no?. Lo cual significaria dejar de tributar.



Esta usted suponiendo que todos los que realizan transacciones anónimas defraudan al fisco. Cuidadito con las calumnias...:no:




bubble bubble dijo:


> Si es asi no creo que a Hacienda le haga mucha gracia.



Que pena me da.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 Jul 2011)

Maldita Termodinámica dijo:


> Se crea el dinero sin hacer nada real a cambio solo consumir energía y talento optimizador de algoritmos?



Mira mi post arriba. No es eso.



Maldita Termodinámica dijo:


> *Alguien me puede decir la diferencia entre Bitcoins y derivados?*
> Lo digo en serio, seria como un ejercicio de comprensión de los bitcoins y los derivados. Que por ejemplo a mi me hace falta.



Los derivados "derivan" de otro instrumento financiero. Los bitcoins no. 



Maldita Termodinámica dijo:


> *Monsterespeculator: "La dificultad no está en "generarla". La dificultad de todo el asunto está en validar las transacciones de forma anónima y descentralizada. Eso es lo que aporta un servicio y valor."*
> 
> Pero eso no seria una moneda, seria un servicio de ocultación de transacciones, y como pago del servicio kilowatios, las electricas lo aplauden ::
> 
> ...



Amigo, el hacer "transacciones de forma oculta" es legal y siempre lo ha sido. Otra cosa es no declarar plusvalías...suponiendo, claro, que no tengas residencia en un paraiso fiscal...

Aprende de los ricos y deja de llorar.


----------



## Swatie (3 Jul 2011)

Suponiendo que todo funciona correctamente, el principal riesgo de este sistema es que La Casta no se va a quedar de brazos cruzados viendo cómo la gente corriente les priva del privilegio de ROBAR a manos llenas su riqueza sin que se entere nadie.

- Recordad que al tío que pagaba a sus empleados con monedas de oro le hicieron una visita los SWAT.
- Al de los Liberty Dollars le acusan ahora de terrorista.

¿Qué harán a los que usen Bitcoins?


----------



## Caos (3 Jul 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo en eso. No hay razón por la cual no se puedan construir derivados respaldados por bitcoins, y además mucho más fiables que los derivados clásicos. Por ejemplo, puedo crear contratos de derivados de bitcoins respaldados por una reserva de bitcoins que es PÚBLICA y validada por la comunidad. El mayor problema, por ejemplo, del oro papel es que nadie sabe si las reservas sobre las que se respaldan existen y si están bien contadas. En el caso de las bitcoins esto no es problema.



No alcanzo a ver que tienen que ver los derivados con lo que digo. No creo creíble que se desarrollen servicios bancarios con bitcoins, no existe el soporte legal para solucionar cualquier conflicto mercantil. Los bitcoins no son en realidad una forma de IOU, sino un simple sustituto de trueque que es una cosa diferente, sin contratos legales de por medio y una autoridad dispuesta a solucionar litigios no se puede desarrollar un mercado de capitales eficiente. Al ser un medio anónimo y no estando sujeto a ninguna jurisdicción difícil veo solventar el problema, ya no hablemos de que se admitiese a trámite una demanda por falta de repago de 'bitcoins', y aunque así fuese, que realmente fuese recuperable.

Uno de sus atractivos es el total anonimato, y mientras se mantenga esa característica difícil veo que se pueda desarrollar un mercado de deuda de alguna clase, con o sin derivados. Y si vas a realizar contratos (promesas) entonces utilizas una moneda de curso legal y con suficiente transparencia y apoyo del aparato judicial para hacer valer el contrato.



> Creo que tienes algo de confusión sobre como funciona el COMEX. El COMEX tiene una warehouse con depósitos de oro y plata físicos..."ready for delivery". Otra cosa es que no esté correctamente auditado...



Para nada tengo confusión, simplemente creo que el volumen que existe no tiene respaldo físico, es otra 'reserva fraccionaria' más. Y creo que la mayoría de la gente que participa en ese mercado tampoco lo cree. Su valor podría caer en picado en caso de provocarse un pánico que llevara a demandar el oro físico.

---

Tema fiscal, si ganase mucho peso está claro que acabarían obligando a que haya más transparencia y fiscalizando la moneda de un modo u otro.


----------



## Bandicoot CRASH (3 Jul 2011)

me suena a dinero de rascapiquilandia


----------



## Swatie (3 Jul 2011)

Alucino con la gente que se queja del capitalismo, de los privilegios, "los de arriba", etc y no paran de quejarse cuando les presentan una posible solución que parece sólida. Todo para acabar abrazándose a la mierda que tenemos ahora.

¿Realmente la _indignación_ no se reducirá al clásico "quítate tú para ponerme yo"?


----------



## bubble bubble (3 Jul 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Esta usted suponiendo que todos los que realizan transacciones anónimas defraudan al fisco. Cuidadito con las calumnias...:no:



Veamos, es que el concepto "transacciones anonimas" no lo veo claro. Si una de las partes es un profesional si que seria fraudulenta. Y la mayoria de las transacciones entre particulares que yo conozco, como por ejemplo comprar un coche, estan obligadas a pagar el impuesto de transmisiones patrimoniales. Al menos, hasto donde yo se es asi en el regimen juridico español, si estoy equivocado te agradecere que me lo demuestres.

Segun la RAE:



> calumnia.
> 
> (Del lat. calumnĭa).
> 
> ...



Yo le aseguro que no estoy calumniando a nadie porque no tengo intencionalidad, cualquier fallo en mi argumentacion seria producto de mi ignorancia.


----------



## estanflacion (3 Jul 2011)

¿Esta página os funciona? https://www.mybitcoin.com/open-account.php

Te registras, y no te deja entrar después. Además para el registro, no te piden un email, ¿cómo se puede recuperar la contraseña? ¿Hay otro banco fiable para los Bitcoin?


----------



## citocromo (3 Jul 2011)

bubble bubble dijo:


> Es que ese el el tema. Me parece que todos los que defienden este sistema es porque se ven en la capacidad de generar moneda, pero esto no sera visto asi por la mayoria de la gente. Ademas eso de los "gremios de mineros" es el germen de una concentracion de capitales, ya que *si yo con mi ordenador pongamos que puedo generar 10, una gran corporacion podra generar millones, hasta que se llegue al limite tecnico*. ¿Y la gente que no se haya subido a tiempo al carro de la generacion aceptara comprarla?. Yo creo que no.



Tengo entendido que la dificultad de generación de moneda (impuesta por la red, y dependiente de la cantidad de BTC circulantes) se aplica a todos los nodos por igual, al crear desafíos cada vez más complejos. Se tiene en cuenta la capacidad generadora de toda la red, así que si hay varios pools en marcha con, digamos, 10 THash/s de potencia total, si uno se monta una granja con 2-3 GHash/s, que ya es mucho muchísimo, sólo se va a llevar la parte correspondiente del "pastel", que cada vez que se genere un bloque será menor. No es tan fácil como crear una granja de GPUs crujehashes, porque la inversión será importante y para nada rentable. Desde luego el que inventó el sistema se lo ha currado.

Repito: entrad en bitcoin.org y leeros los documentos, sobre todo la wiki, es muy esclarecedora.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 Jul 2011)

Caos dijo:


> No alcanzo a ver que tienen que ver los derivados con lo que digo. No creo creíble que se desarrollen servicios bancarios con bitcoins, no existe el soporte legal para solucionar cualquier conflicto mercantil. Los bitcoins no son en realidad una forma de IOU, sino un simple sustituto de trueque que es una cosa diferente, sin contratos legales de por medio y una autoridad dispuesta a solucionar litigios no se puede desarrollar un mercado de capitales eficiente. Al ser un medio anónimo y no estando sujeto a ninguna jurisdicción difícil veo solventar el problema, ya no hablemos de que se admitiese a trámite una demanda por falta de repago de 'bitcoins', y aunque así fuese, que realmente fuese recuperable.
> 
> Uno de sus atractivos es el total anonimato, y mientras se mantenga esa característica difícil veo que se pueda desarrollar un mercado de deuda de alguna clase, con o sin derivados. Y si vas a realizar contratos (promesas) entonces utilizas una moneda de curso legal y con suficiente transparencia y apoyo del aparato judicial para hacer valer el contrato.



Se pueden perfectamente crear un sistema bancario descentralizado basado en bitcoins. Simplemente hay que llevar la idea un paso más allá. De manera que el control judicial sea innecesario y reemplazado por mecanismos de validación de la comunidad.

El ejemplo de los derivados financieros es en relación con lo que comentabas más abajo.




Caos dijo:


> Para nada tengo confusión, simplemente creo que el volumen que existe no tiene respaldo físico, es otra 'reserva fraccionaria' más. Y creo que la mayoría de la gente que participa en ese mercado tampoco lo cree. Su valor podría caer en picado en caso de provocarse un pánico que llevara a demandar el oro físico.



Estamos de acuerdo. El mercado de futuros está, por natura, apalancado. Pero el valor último reside, aunque sea de forma simbólica, en los depósitos de commodities. Es lo mismo que para la moneda fiat.

Lo que quería transmitir, es que con los BTC podemos saber con exactitud el grado de apalancamiento sin depender de terceros. Algo que actualmente es imposible con ningún instrumento financiero...





Caos dijo:


> Tema fiscal, si ganase mucho peso está claro que acabarían obligando a que haya más transparencia y fiscalizando la moneda de un modo u otro.



La transparencia es total. Otra cosa es que las transacciones sean anónimas. 

Muy posiblemente podrían prohibir la computación distribuida pero entonces estaríamos en un estado aún más fascista...pero no podrán parar que haya una red underground que la haga.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 Jul 2011)

REPTILIANO dijo:


> Y qué me impide a mí tener varios nodos de esos y dedicar cada uno a la generación de bitcoins, como si fuera muchas personas a la vez?



Nadie te lo impide. Lo puedes hacer. Hay gente que lo hace. 

Parece que entre otros algunos hackers tienen mogollón de ordenadores zombies produciendo BTC...



REPTILIANO dijo:


> Quizás algunos aquí que se las dan de sabelotodo ya sepan cómo hacer la trampa a este sistema de estampitas digitales, me refiero a esos que se autothankean con sus multinicks en el f-oro y que postean tras varias proxies anidadas.



¿Nos hemos levantado conspiranoicos? Cuanto daño han hecho los peones negros...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 Jul 2011)

bubble bubble dijo:


> Veamos, es que el concepto "transacciones anonimas" no lo veo claro. Si una de las partes es un profesional si que seria fraudulenta. Y la mayoria de las transacciones entre particulares que yo conozco, como por ejemplo comprar un coche, estan obligadas a pagar el impuesto de transmisiones patrimoniales. Al menos, hasto donde yo se es asi en el regimen juridico español, si estoy equivocado te agradecere que me lo demuestres.



Te voy a dar un ejemplo. En Francia, por ejemplo, puedes comprar legalmente oro de forma anónima. Tiene un límite de 3000 euros y puedes pedir una factora anónima, donde no vendrá tu nombre ni ningún dato tuyo.

Por otro lado, puedes crearte una empresa en un paraiso fiscal desregulado y operar anónimamente también.


----------



## citocromo (3 Jul 2011)

REPTILIANO dijo:


> Y qué me impide a mí tener varios nodos de esos y dedicar cada uno a la generación de bitcoins, como si fuera muchas personas a la vez?
> 
> Quizás algunos aquí que se las dan de sabelotodo ya sepan cómo hacer la trampa a este sistema de estampitas digitales, me refiero a esos que se autothankean con sus multinicks en el f-oro y que postean tras varias proxies anidadas.



Nada, puedes tener una, dos, tres o veinte gotas en el océano. Pero de ahí a querer dominarlo tú, cuando cada minuto se vierten varios hectómetros cúbicos...
Nadie te impide montarte una granja capaz de romper 3-4 THash/s, pero no te va a ser rentable, a no ser que te den, gratis, paneles solares capaces de alimentar los pc, y que esos pc sean gratis asimismo, el resto es un gasto. Y si luego intentas cambiar, de una tacada, más de 1000$ de BTC a moneda normal, es probable que no puedas, por ejemplo en Mt.Gox el sistema te lo impide, ya hubo un "accidente" parecido por parte de un listillo. El objetivo de los BTC no es ser cambiados por dólares o euros, ni servir como instrumento especulativo. Un sistema de cambio, BTC por bienes/servicios, ¿tan difícil es de entender, sr. reptiliano?


----------



## bubble bubble (3 Jul 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Te voy a dar un ejemplo. En Francia, por ejemplo, puedes comprar legalmente oro de forma anónima. Tiene un límite de 3000 euros y puedes pedir una factora anónima, donde no vendrá tu nombre ni ningún dato tuyo.
> 
> Por otro lado, puedes crearte una empresa en un paraiso fiscal desregulado y operar anónimamente también.



El primer ejemplo no es una transaccion anonima, el profesional que vende da cuenta de ello a la autoridad competente, y con ello se liquidan los correspondientes impuestos, el particular permanece anonimo porque sus obligaciones tributarias de la compra (en caso que las tenga) las realiza el profesional.

Bueno, yo lo dejo aqui. Gracias a todos por la informacion, es un tema interesante. Personalmente no estoy interesado (con esto no quiero decir que no sea viable), pero entiendo que os ilusione el tema.


----------



## user_borrado (3 Jul 2011)

Es un tema interesante. De momento no opinaré ya que no lo he estudiado. Me pondré a ello.

Una duda que tengo es cómo se ha montado toda la infraestructura PKI, quiénes son las entidades que certifican y cómo se hace el intercambio de claves públicas para la identificación.

Salu2.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (4 Jul 2011)

bubble bubble dijo:


> El primer ejemplo no es una transaccion anonima, el profesional que vende da cuenta de ello a la autoridad competente, y con ello se liquidan los correspondientes impuestos, el particular permanece anonimo porque sus obligaciones tributarias de la compra (en caso que las tenga) las realiza el profesional.
> 
> Bueno, yo lo dejo aqui. Gracias a todos por la informacion, es un tema interesante. Personalmente no estoy interesado (con esto no quiero decir que no sea viable), pero entiendo que os ilusione el tema.



En lo que concierne al comprador es totalmente anónima...Y en lo que respecta al vendedor...mmm....me calló....jajajaja


----------



## Monsterspeculator (4 Jul 2011)

REPTILIANO dijo:


> PD: el oro también se manipuló durante mucho tiempo, mediante su mezcla en pequeños porcentajes con otros metales de similares características, pequeños porcentajes que aplicando el interés compuesto en cada transacción hacían muy ricos a los trabajadores del oro, por eso es un sistema al que tampoco se puede volver, el que tenemos ahora no es perfecto, pero funciona bien.



¿Nos pones un link a tan interesante revelación?

No hay "otros metales con similares características" que puedan alearse con el oro...

Vas a ir descubriendo porque el oro es valioso...


----------



## ryo (4 Jul 2011)

Hay mucha gente montando granjas de minado de BTC's, por ejemplo :

YouTube - ‪Bitcoin Mining Rig - 24 Machine Setup - 48Gh‬&rlm;

Si funcionará o no el tiempo lo dirá, pero yo lo veo un tema con mucho potencial. Todavía recuerdo a gente que decía que "eso del MP3 no tiene futuro, las discográficas no lo permitirán :rolleye:".


----------



## dodaltel (4 Jul 2011)

He encontrado una especie de eBay o algo así, que admite bitcoins ( Anuncios Clasificados con Bitcoins ), lo mano es que solo hay unos 15 artículos en todo el sitio.

También hay otro sitio por el estilo (http://bitcoinhop.com/ ) pero está en construcción o algo.

Se habla de que se mueven millones en webs de compra venta de bitcoins y tal, pero no tengo ni idea de donde va ese dinero, por que lo que es gastarlo en bienes o servicios lo veo bastante complicado.

Alguno dirá que se especula, pero no creo que realmente exista en circulación más de 30.000 a 60.000€ en bitcoins.

Desde luego el que coge la pasta en metálico y emite bitcoins se tiene que estar partiendo el culo de la risa.

Si la gente tiene bitcoins no se que puede comprar con eso la verdad.


----------



## vapeador (4 Jul 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Nadie te lo impide. Lo puedes hacer. Hay gente que lo hace.
> 
> Parece que entre otros algunos hackers tienen mogollón de ordenadores zombies produciendo BTC...



Realmente cualquiera con los medios puede participar en la producción de Bitcoins (hoy) y en la validación de transacciones (mañana).

Lo bonito del asunto es que "no vale el ordenador de la biblioteca"... bueno, mejor dicho, si vale, pero dudo que tenga una tarjeta gráfica con GPU potente. Habitualmente los ordenadores para "desktop" vienen con gráficas pequeñas, integradas en placa que no son capaces de realizar los cálculos necesarios, con lo que siendo optimistas generaran 2Mhash/s... que si consigues "de gratis" no está mal, pero con una tarjeta gráfica de 150 pavos puedes sacarle 400Mhash/s (que es bastante más óptimo). Con los "zombies" pasa lo mismo... pero oye, si tienes una botnet de 1000 maquinas, cada una generando 1Mhash/s ya estás consiguiendo 1Ghash/s sin pasar por caja, que no está nada mal. Si encima alguna tiene una GPU y el usuario no la usa, pues fiesta...

A bote pronto, y descartando el coste en energía eléctrica (que al final es lo que acaba encareciendo la broma, ya que el tiempo de generación de BTCs es cada vez más largo), puedes montar una máquina que produzca del orden de los 400Mhash/s por unos 400 euros... Un euro por los hierros capaces de producir 1Mhash/s. Con una placa más cara, con capacidad para 4 tarjetas gráficas, una fuente más gorda y las 4 gráficas, podemos tener por 1300 euros un bicho que genere 1600Mhash/s (a 0.8 euros Mhash/s).

Con una inversión así (1600Mhash/s), a día de hoy, generarás 1BTC/día, mas o menos. Pero posiblemente en 15 días estés generando 0.5BTCs/día... esto es, contra más gente y más capacidad de cálculo haya en el sistema, menos rentable será la "producción".

Si la luz te sale gratis, antes o después la inversión será rentable (hay otros mercados distintos a MT Gox, otra cosa es que tengan tanto volumen).


----------



## Fetuccini (4 Jul 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Es que no has entendido, tú y otros, de qué va el tema.
> 
> El objetivo es generar 21 millones de bitcoins. Se podrían generar YA pulsando cuatro teclas de ordenador. Pero el tema de la computación no va de generar los bitcoins.
> 
> Para que el sistema funcione, de forma anónima y segura, es necesario que una gran masa de usuarios empleen sus ordenadores para hacer la computación distribuida que valida las transacciones en curso (que se agregan por bloques). Eso implica un gasto y hay una pequeña comisión para cada transacción. Ahora, en periodo de generación de moneda, esa comisión no se paga, o mejor dicho se paga mediante la generación de bitcoins. Cuando se hayan generado las bitcoins deseadas, entonces es cuando se establecerá esa comisión por transacción que se repartirá entre los que cálculen bloques que validan las transacciones.



El tema de la generación es para evitar una generación centralizada y bestial. Imaginemos que yo quiero lanzar una moneda nueva que sustituya al euro: lo que no puedo hacer es imprimir 21 millones de billetes y convencer a todo el mundo de que me acepten la moneda al cambio de 15€ por 1 billete. Tampoco puedo darle un billete a los 21 primeros millones que me los pidan. Es complicado iniciar un sistema de este tipo, de hecho es lo más complicado, puesto que la idea del dinero es muy antigua y casi "natural".

En bitcoin optan por generar moneda muy poco a poco y de forma totalmente descentralizada. Es lo mismo que pasó con el oro: la inmensa mayoría de la población jamás ha pisado una mina de oro ni se ha ido a tamizar lodo al río, pero aún así hasta hace menos de 100 años todo el mundo aceptaba el oro como moneda. Nadie se indignaba de que hubiese cuatro matados generando oro rentable y "gratuitamente" en una mina del Oeste americano: ese oro simplemente se aceptaba igual de bien que el oro antiguo. Al bitcoin le pasa lo mismo; hay cuatro matados sacando pepitas de oro, pepitas cada vez más escasas y duras de minar, y el resto del sistema se las traga sin problema, porque no hay ningún espabilado que tenga el monopolio de la mina.

El respaldo del bitcoin es que no se generarán más de 21 millones, que no habrá trileros que destruyan el dinero, y que además es completamente anónimo.


----------



## amonra (4 Jul 2011)

Bueno,

Aprovechando que en el laboratorio de la Uni me puse una NVIDIA GeForce GTX 285 (de ASUS) con nada menos que 240 núcleos, he decidido probar lo de la minería. Lo he puesto en marcha hace unos 20 minutos, y el ventilador de la GPU se ha puesto a tope, cosa que no había oído en ninguno de los experimentos que he hecho con programación en CUDA. 

Si me entusiasmo, lo mismo pongo 5 miniPC con nVidia ION (16 núcleos cada uno en su GPU). 

Ya os cuento.


----------



## Ideasconfusas (4 Jul 2011)

En general las ideas del sistema las cojo, pero hay algo que no entiendo.

Es sobre lo de generar bitcoins con esos cálculos... ha medida que la moneda se vaya haciendo más valiosa con el proceso deflaccionario que se le prevee se supone que cada vez se hará más rentable gastar electricidad para calcular y obtener nuevos bitcoins ¿no? ¿Entonces por qué preveen que solo llegará a haber 21 millones de bitcoins?
¿Es porque el tio que diseñó el sistema solo dejó cálculos para obtener 21 millones o algo así? Porque sino, como digo, la deflacción elevará el rendimiento de los gastos de cálculo hasta hacer rentable obtener dichas monedas, por cara que salga la electricidad o complicados sean los cálculos, haya 21 o 100 millones de monedas.


----------



## Fetuccini (4 Jul 2011)

amonra dijo:


> Bueno,
> 
> Aprovechando que en el laboratorio de la Uni me puse una NVIDIA GeForce GTX 285 (de ASUS) con nada menos que 240 núcleos, he decidido probar lo de la minería. Lo he puesto en marcha hace unos 20 minutos, y el ventilador de la GPU se ha puesto a tope, cosa que no había oído en ninguno de los experimentos que he hecho con programación en CUDA.
> 
> ...



¿Cuántos Megahashes estás calculando por segundo?



Ideasconfusas dijo:


> En general las ideas del sistema las cojo, pero hay algo que no entiendo.
> 
> Es sobre lo de generar bitcoins con esos cálculos... ha medida que la moneda se vaya haciendo más valiosa con el proceso deflaccionario que se le prevee se supone que cada vez se hará más rentable gastar electricidad para calcular y obtener nuevos bitcoins ¿no? ¿Entonces por qué preveen que solo llegará a haber 21 millones de bitcoins?
> ¿Es porque el tio que diseñó el sistema solo dejó cálculos para obtener 21 millones o algo así? Porque sino, como digo, la deflacción elevará el rendimiento de los gastos de cálculo hasta hacer rentable obtener dichas monedas, por cara que salga la electricidad o complicados sean los cálculos, haya 21 o 100 millones de monedas.



Lo rentable fue hacerlo al principio... y ni eso. Al principio, cada bitcoin cotizaba bajísimo, a unos $3 durante los primeros dos años, pero se generaban bastantes. Ahora mismo se generan muchos menos y cotizan a $15... alguien que hubiese generado bitcoins en 2007 y los vende ahora hará buenas plusvalías. Cada vez es menos rentable generarlos, hoy ya casi no pagan la electricidad que consume generarlos.

Para mí el gran problema de esta moneda es que una vez alcanzado el techo de 21 millones (incluso antes, ya a partir de 2017 con 16 ó 17 millones de bitcoins circulando), el hoarding compensará muchísimo. Hoy no tenemos experiencia con ello, pero una economía deflacionaria es muy jodida. Incluso el oro sufre una inflación del 2-3% anual con nuevo oro que se mina, pero el bitcoin tiene un techo a partir del cual... es lo que hay. Y habrá deflación.

La gente no quiere inflación, pero tampoco quiere deflación (sobre todo sus efectos). Lo que mejor funciona es la moneda oxidable, la moneda que no se puede imprimir a voluntad del gobierno ni del banco pero que tampoco compensa acumular. Bitcoin tiene cosas muy buenas, empezando porque es una moneda privada. Podría funcionar muy bien como moneda de transacción entre economías locales, pero que éstas economías funcionasen con monedas locales oxidables.

Edit: ¿de dónde vienen los 21 millones? Se generan 6 bloques por hora, 144 diarios, unos 53.000 al año y unos 210.000 cada cuatro años. Se empieza ofreciendo 50 BTC por cada bloque resuelto, hasta que se obtengan 210.000 bloques. Cada cuatro años se recompensa la mitad por bloque resuelto, 25 BTC del 210.000 al 420.000, 12.5 BTC del 420.000 al 630.000... etc. Al cabo de 40 años, se ofrecerán 0.05 BTC por bloque resuelto, añadiendo (0.05*210.000) unos 10.000 BTC al sistema que ya tiene casi 21.000.000 de BTC circulantes. En los siguientes cuatro años se añaden 5.000 BTC, y así sucesivamente con el límite en 21.000.000 de BTC. En 2013 ya estará generada la mitad de TODA la moneda que se generaría nunca.


----------



## amonra (4 Jul 2011)

Fetuccini dijo:


> ¿Cuántos Megahashes estás calculando por segundo?



54 Mhash/s 

He puesto un miniPC con un Atom 330 y una nVidia ION, y solo consigo 1,3. Lo que he quitado. Varios compañeros van a poner sus ATI para probar.


----------



## Minicachalote (4 Jul 2011)

aunque fuese solo como moneda de rascapiquilandia como dicen por ahi ya tiene su valor puesto que es una moneda anonima.

Hoy en dia todo lo que compres por internet queda grabado. Si quiero comprar algo legal pero socialmente vergonzoso tengo perfecto derecho a mi anonimato y mi privacidad. Alguien que se va de putas por ejemplo no esta haciendo nada malo si la puta no esta chuleada por una mafia. No querer salir en una lista de puteros es perfectamente comprensible y no esta ocultando una actividad ilicita. 

Por ejemplo dese 2004 se puede espiar la conexion a internet de la gente. Tienen una lista de todas las conexiones que se han hecho desde/hacia tu IP y que IP tenias en cada momento. Eso sin ningun tipo de garantia judicial. Bueno si la "garantia" es que no pueden acceder a ese listado sin orden judicial.

Si ahora mismo dijesen que meten camaras en tu casa que graban todo automaticamente pero que solo van a ver las cintas si les da permiso el juez les tomarias por locos como poco. Eso sin contar que una vez que te hayan grabado tu derecho a la intimidad ya se ha ido por la alcantarilla.


----------



## Fetuccini (4 Jul 2011)

amonra dijo:


> 54 Mhash/s
> 
> He puesto un miniPC con un Atom 330 y una nVidia ION, y solo consigo 1,3. Lo que he quitado. Varios compañeros van a poner sus ATI para probar.



Generarás más o menos unos $20 al mes, teniendo el tema al 100% todo el tiempo. No es ninguna bicoca para quien tenga que pagar la tarjeta y la electricidad de su bolsillo.


----------



## Ideasconfusas (4 Jul 2011)

Fetuccini dijo:


> ¿Cuántos Megahashes estás calculando por segundo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bueno ok, pero una cosa, el oro no sufre inflacción, sino deflacción, o sino mira una gráfica con los precios en los últimos 20 años (no para de subir en relaición a las monedas fiat, hay gente que hasta considera que hay una burbuja de oro).

El oro que se consigue minando para nada compensa la ingente producción mundial de bienes y servicios como para mantener estables los precios y no apreciar dicho metal.


----------



## amonra (4 Jul 2011)

Fetuccini dijo:


> Generarás más o menos unos $20 al mes, teniendo el tema al 100% todo el tiempo. No es ninguna bicoca para quien tenga que pagar la tarjeta y la electricidad de su bolsillo.



No merece la pena comprar equipos para eso exclusivamente. En mi caso la GPU se ha comprado con dinero de un proyecto de investigación y ya ha dado para un artículo (y alguno más caerá) y bastantes experimentos. Supongo que la máquina estará parada todo el verano, así que lo mismo la "gorroneo". ¡Y la electricidad las pagáis vosotros con los impuestos!


----------



## Fetuccini (4 Jul 2011)

Ideasconfusas dijo:


> Bueno ok, pero una cosa, el oro no sufre inflacción, sino deflacción, o sino mira una gráfica con los precios en los últimos 20 años (no para de subir en relaición a las monedas fiat, hay gente que hasta considera que hay una burbuja de oro).
> 
> El oro que se consigue minando para nada compensa la ingente producción mundial de bienes y servicios como para mantener estables los precios y no apreciar dicho metal.



A ver: el oro sufre inflación porque el que se extravía es mucho menos que el que se saca de las minas. Una onza de oro en tu poder pierde valor cada vez que alguien encuentra una pepita de oro en un río. PERO gana valor respecto a lo que hay en el mundo, porque hasta hoy crece más rápido la economía que la cantidad de oro disponible. Ambas cosas son compatibles.

Ahora bien, el BTC llegará un momento en el que no se pueda extraer ni un "gramo" de ningún sitio, y por tanto habrá deflación. Funcionará claramente como reserva de valor, algo que (en mi humilde opinión) no es la función de la moneda, que debe servir como medio de intercambio. Es decir, la gente tendrá sus ahorros inmovilizados en BTC u oro, pero para transacciones se utilizará cualquier otra cosa (ley de Gresham). Para mí es el punto negro del BTC, porque se ha diseñado con la idea de evitar la inflación a toda costa. Fíjate en el wiki de Bitcoin:

https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Deflationary_spiral

Después de una visión austriaca de la deflación, la que Keynes criticaba con el "a largo plazo todos calvos", como que la espiral deflacionaria se para cuando la gente tiene que comprar... algo que en la deflación de la Gran Depresión se esperó durante 4 durísimos años. A largo plazo el oro comenzaría a salir de los bolsillos, es indudable pero, ¿y esos 4-6 años de miseria? ¿Nos los comemos con alegría? El experimento de Wörgl mostró que era una recesión debida al ahorro excesivo, y que simplemente oxidando la moneda "hoarded" se volvía a recuperar la normalidad. Al grano, ¿qué proponen en Bitcoin para lidiar con esta situación?



> There is a simple solution to this problem. For Bitcoins to avoid being supplanted by an alternative electronic currency in the future, *the supply of Bitcoins must grow in proportion to the total value of transactions undertaken using the system*. This will lead to price stability and will eliminate the benefit that accrues to existing holders of the currency. This is fundamentally necessary to protect the existing value of Bitcoins. If this does not occur then an alternative system that does recognize the risk of deflation and price instability will present itself which will achieve a greater level of acceptance, destroying Bitcoin in the process.



¡Alerta! ¡Alerta! Alguien tiene planeado darle a la impresora en caso de espiral deflacionaria. Con la Ley de Gresham, si sobreviene una espiral deflacionaria al Bitcoin, con millones de carteras repletas de BTCs pero que se niegan a comprar porque mañana valdrán más, cualquier otro lumbreras que idee un sistema electrónico tipo LETS (moneda oxidable) hará que el Bitcoin pase a valer... 0. Así de simple. No Dios querrá BTCs, se comerciará con la nueva moneda. Se dirá "Bitcoin es una reliquia bárbara", y si el nuevo sistema está mejor diseñado que los Bancos Centrales actuales, aquello que propuso Friedman de meter un % de moneda fijo año tras año (con bits no es problema tener "billetes" de 1 trillón) se consigue independientemente de cualquier Banco Central o Gobierno.


----------



## Ideasconfusas (4 Jul 2011)

Fetuccini dijo:


> A ver: el oro sufre inflación porque el que se extravía es mucho menos que el que se saca de las minas. Una onza de oro en tu poder pierde valor cada vez que alguien encuentra una pepita de oro en un río. PERO gana valor respecto a lo que hay en el mundo, porque hasta hoy crece más rápido la economía que la cantidad de oro disponible. Ambas cosas son compatibles.
> 
> Ahora bien, el BTC llegará un momento en el que no se pueda extraer ni un "gramo" de ningún sitio, y por tanto habrá deflación. Funcionará claramente como reserva de valor, algo que (en mi humilde opinión) no es la función de la moneda, que debe servir como medio de intercambio. Es decir, la gente tendrá sus ahorros inmovilizados en BTC u oro, pero para transacciones se utilizará cualquier otra cosa (ley de Gresham). Para mí es el punto negro del BTC, porque se ha diseñado con la idea de evitar la inflación a toda costa. Fíjate en el wiki de Bitcoin:
> 
> ...



Entiendo lo que quieres decir. Una forma fácil de explicarlo: la variación de precios no la marca la cantidad absoluta de bienes que existen (por ejemplo onzas de oro vs número de bienes intercambiables) si no la cantidad relativa. Si aumenta la masa total de oro, pero aumenta aún más la masa total del resto de bienes intercambiables, el oro no pierde valor, si no al revés, aunque halla una prodcción neta de oro. En el resto de acuerdo en lo que dices.


----------



## melchor rodriguez (4 Jul 2011)

@ Fetuccini:

Una moneda bitcoin se puede subdividir en 8 decimales. 

Como el mercado BTC es aún pequeño no se nota esa característica. 

En los negocios que aceptan BITCOIN ya hacen esa distinción. Es fácil ver productos por valor: 0,1 o 0,01 BTC. Como el BTC se ha estabilizado en torno de 15 dólares, pues 0,1 BTC (1,5 dólares) y 0,01 (15 céntimos de dólar). Cuando sube el valor del BTC. Por ejemplo, 100 dólares. Pues un dólar sería 0,01 BTC. 

Moneda oxidable en BTC: Nadie lo impide. ¿Te apuntas?. 

El oro físico tiene ventajas que no tiene el BTC. Pero ambas se complementan. La ventaja más importante del BTC no es ser anónima (el dinero fiat también lo es cuando se quiere) sino de ser descentralizado. Los Gobiernos, la única manera de laminar esta moneda si se populariza, es cerrar todo Internet.


----------



## Íñigo Montoya (4 Jul 2011)

Y digo yo, ¿Con toda esa generación de hashes computacionalmente costosa no se le estará haciendo el trabajo sucio a alguna agencia de descodificación de comunicaciones cifradas (tipo echelon), o a alguna mafia de cálculo de claves de tarjetas de crédito y similares?


----------



## ryo (4 Jul 2011)

dodaltel dijo:


> He encontrado una especie de eBay o algo así, que admite bitcoins ( Anuncios Clasificados con Bitcoins ), lo mano es que solo hay unos 15 artículos en todo el sitio.
> 
> Si la gente tiene bitcoins no se que puede comprar con eso la verdad.



Los bienes y servicios "interesantes" no están en Internet. Están en la red Tor.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (4 Jul 2011)

hommer dijo:


> Y digo yo, ¿Con toda esa generación de hashes computacionalmente costosa no se le estará haciendo el trabajo sucio a alguna agencia de descodificación de comunicaciones cifradas (tipo echelon), o a alguna mafia de cálculo de claves de tarjetas de crédito y similares?



Aguda observación....

En efecto, se podría crear un pool ficticio en el que sueltas los BTC que correspondan para tener bajo tus órdenes una potencia de computación temible. Sin embargo, como me ha contado hoy un forero, en los bloques sí que sale los bloques resueltos por cada pool.

Me pregunto que talla de pool haría falta para comprometer RSA con encriptación de n bits...


----------



## Íñigo Montoya (4 Jul 2011)

> en los bloques sí que sale los bloques resueltos por cada pool.



Pero que ese dato sea público no implica que se sepa para qué pueden ser útiles.

Suponiendo que no haya un fin oscuro detrás, se le podía haber dado alguna utilidad al tema haciendo que los ordenadores calcularan cosas útiles como el plegado de proteinas o yo que sé.

Dado que el valor de la vida humana (y por tanto de las investigaciones en el campo de la salud) es teóricamente muy alto, se le hubiera dotado de más fundamento al reparto inicial de los bitcoins. Desde luego mucho más útil que darlos como premio por demostrar interés, capacidad técnica y recursos de computación (desde tu ordenador personal a un centro de cálculo desaprovechado en una universidad) para algo sin aplicación conocida.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (5 Jul 2011)

hommer dijo:


> Pero que ese dato sea público no implica que se sepa para qué pueden ser útiles.
> 
> Suponiendo que no haya un fin oscuro detrás, se le podía haber dado alguna utilidad al tema haciendo que los ordenadores calcularan cosas útiles como el plegado de proteinas o yo que sé.
> 
> Dado que el valor de la vida humana (y por tanto de las investigaciones en el campo de la salud) es teóricamente muy alto, se le hubiera dotado de más fundamento al reparto inicial de los bitcoins. Desde luego mucho más útil que darlos como premio por demostrar interés, capacidad técnica y recursos de computación (desde tu ordenador personal a un centro de cálculo desaprovechado en una universidad) para algo sin aplicación conocida.



El código es abierto, así que no puede haber fin oscuro. La computación que se hace no es supéflua pues sirve para validar los bloques. Pero, en efecto, la dificultad se fija para que se valida un bloque cada 10 minutos en media. 

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo que podrían utilizar la masa computacional para algo más útil. Por ejemplo, aumentar la dificultad haciendo algo útil. Sin embargo, en ciencia no es "poder de computación" lo que falta. Lo que escasea son buenas ideas. En bioinformática también...


----------



## Fetuccini (5 Jul 2011)

melchor rodriguez dijo:


> @ Fetuccini:
> 
> Una moneda bitcoin se puede subdividir en 8 decimales.
> 
> ...



Pero entonces (y corrígeme si me equivoco), ¿me compensa "invertir" hoy 200€ y cambiarlos por 14 BTCs, aparcarlos en una cuenta online y esperarme a 2020 a que un par de zapatos valgan 0.00001 BTC? El BTC se revaloriza, y es de esperar que más rápido que la economía: será más rentable dormir sobre un colchón de BTC que invertirlos en una empresa.

El BTC no funcionaría como moneda, una moneda es para favorecer el intercambio y no para que dos partes interesadas en hacer un intercambio se estén mirando una a otra porque una no quiere deshacerse de la moneda. La moneda tiene que salir fácilmente del bolsillo, o no sirve, en mi opinión.

Desde luego, en la parte anónima, BTC tiene muchísimo ganado. A corto plazo ya vamos a ver un mercado enorme y probablemente libre de impuestos. Los Gobiernos lo tienen muy jodido. Lo que dijo Keynes sobre Gesell sería una profecía nivel Nostradamus.


----------



## Fetuccini (5 Jul 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> El código es abierto, así que no puede haber fin oscuro. La computación que se hace no es supéflua pues sirve para validar los bloques. Pero, en efecto, la dificultad se fija para que se valida un bloque cada 10 minutos en media.
> 
> Estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo que podrían utilizar la masa computacional para algo más útil. Por ejemplo, aumentar la dificultad haciendo algo útil. Sin embargo, en ciencia no es "poder de computación" lo que falta. Lo que escasea son buenas ideas. En bioinformática también...



A mí personalmente me parece absurdo poner mi PC a generar BitCoins, todo el día a tope para crear con suerte 1 BTC por trimestre. Sin embargo, le tengo corriendo el FoldAtHome, y no es la primera vez que me mandan repetidamente la misma proteína a plegar: algunos, disponiendo de toda la potencia de cálculo de F@H ponen el cerebro en piloto automático y manda lo que sea al clúster. A veces me planteo darme de baja, pero en fin...


----------



## el_andorrano (5 Jul 2011)

¿Como se tratarían los impuestos con BitCoin?


----------



## Geologia_Matutina (5 Jul 2011)

el_andorrano dijo:


> ¿Como se tratarían los impuestos con BitCoin?



Subes los impuestos de la electricidad y listos, ya gravas los bitcoins.


----------



## f5inet (5 Jul 2011)

amonra dijo:


> Bueno,
> 
> Aprovechando que en el laboratorio de la Uni me puse una NVIDIA GeForce GTX 285 (de ASUS) con nada menos que 240 núcleos, he decidido probar lo de la minería. Lo he puesto en marcha hace unos 20 minutos, y el ventilador de la GPU se ha puesto a tope, cosa que no había oído en ninguno de los experimentos que he hecho con programación en CUDA.
> 
> ...



ni lo intentes. el mineo de BTCs se hacen con ATIs. las nVidia dan un rendimiento DIEZ VECES MENOR a igual consumo.

https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Mining_hardware_comparison


----------



## Monsterspeculator (5 Jul 2011)

el_andorrano dijo:


> ¿Como se tratarían los impuestos con BitCoin?



Como todo. Las plusvalías las declaras...Otra cosa es que no lo puedan controlar...

De hecho lo tienen crudo controlando cosas como las plusvalías en cambios de divisas...



Geologia_Matutina dijo:


> Subes los impuestos de la electricidad y listos, ya gravas los bitcoins.



:no:

Entiendo que el gasto electrico es mínimo para validar bloques si no se impone dificultad.


----------



## Caos (5 Jul 2011)

Fetuccini dijo:


> A mí personalmente me parece absurdo poner mi PC a generar BitCoins, todo el día a tope para crear con suerte 1 BTC por trimestre. Sin embargo, le tengo corriendo el FoldAtHome, y no es la primera vez que me mandan repetidamente la misma proteína a plegar: algunos, disponiendo de toda la potencia de cálculo de F@H ponen el cerebro en piloto automático y manda lo que sea al clúster. A veces me planteo darme de baja, pero en fin...



¿No te estarás confundiendo? Las proteínas del F@H van por diferentes bloques si no recuerdo mal, a veces parece que se ha resuelto pero es la misma. Además creo que se validan diferentes veces por cuestiones estadísticas y del modelo, no sería extraño. Personalmente preferiría recibir tokens por esto que por el proyecto de bitcoin, ya que me parece más productivo por lo que puede suponer el modelado del plegamiento de proteínas para la ciencia y el avance de la medicina o la biotecnología, que los BC aún no tengo muy claro que trata de resolver.


Lo de minar BC, me parece que la electricidad de momento no compensa (no he sacado cuentas, pero vamos, creo que ni de coña), y el PC se calienta demasiado. Pero después de ver las probabilidades y tal lo ví como pérdida de tiempo. Si alguien lo hace mejor que sea en una 'cooperativa' porque es la única forma de que gane algo a no ser que emplee mucha potencia.


De momento esta "moneda" (no la veo como tal de momento, debido a su inestabilidad de precios es imposible) es más pura especulación que otra cosa. En unos días la caída ha sido monumental (igual que lo fue la rápida apreciación), hoy el bajón está siendo importante. Aún así estoy ojo avizor preparado para comprar si caen lo suficiente, y tengo unos poquitos BC también. Pero vamos, mis sistemas de apuestas eran más seguros que esto :o


Le podemos dar las vueltas que queramos, pero todas las iniciativas monetarias que han triunfado tenían un fuerte apoyo público o, alguna clase de respaldo, o están creados por acuerdos y conglomerados sociales fuertes, normalmente construidos desde la base de la confianza local.

P.D: Qué decía Keynes de Gesell, es lo que pone en la wiki en inglés? Tengo curiosidad.



melchor rodriguez dijo:


> Moneda oxidable en BTC: Nadie lo impide. ¿Te apuntas?.



No va a funcionar si no es impuesto por el estado, quien utilizaría una moneda que pierde valor si no circula pudiendo utilizar una que hace totalmente lo contrario? El valor tiende a acumularse donde puede generar renta por las características del activo, en éste caso sería dinero. No olvidéis que Gesell decía que ese dinero sería gestionado por BC o una 'autoridad monetaria' pública, y creo que tenía muy claro por qué (por el mismo motivo que conocía las cualidades del patrón oro). El capital por si mismo jamás aceptará ese tipo de dinero, porque el rentismo es muy atractivo: vivir del capital acumulado por el pasado y encima sacar beneficio de ello, es una forma de empoderamiento muy... poderosa, valga la redundancia.


----------



## bubbler (6 Jul 2011)

[YOUTUBE]HP0e_WLPFOc[/YOUTUBE]

Los bitcoins son una estafa.

No digo que el concepto sea bueno, sino la implementación...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (6 Jul 2011)

Caos dijo:


> No va a funcionar si no es impuesto por el estado, quien utilizaría una moneda que pierde valor si no circula pudiendo utilizar una que hace totalmente lo contrario? El valor tiende a acumularse donde puede generar renta por las características del activo, en éste caso sería dinero. No olvidéis que Gesell decía que ese dinero sería gestionado por BC o una 'autoridad monetaria' pública, y creo que tenía muy claro por qué (por el mismo motivo que conocía las cualidades del patrón oro). El capital por si mismo jamás aceptará ese tipo de dinero, porque el rentismo es muy atractivo: vivir del capital acumulado por el pasado y encima sacar beneficio de ello, es una forma de empoderamiento muy... poderosa, valga la redundancia.




De acuerdo que a nivel financiero y estatal no se va a adoptar, pero eso no impide que lo acabe utilizando la gente para sus transacciones. Por ejemplo el oro y la plata también han intentado excluirlos, pero puedes hacer tratos entre particulares con oro y plata. 

Y la moneda no "pierde valor si no circula". ¿Por qué dices eso? Cuando se llegue a la masa crítica, no habrá inflación monetaria. 


Finalmente si bubbler dice que es una estafa, eso significa que él está acumulando y que es una buena ocasión....que ya le conocemos de los hilos de metales y karlillos...


----------



## ryo (7 Jul 2011)

Lo que más me gusta del BTC es que se queda al margen de cualquier debate. Un producto sometido 100% a oferta y demanda, sin intervención posible de ningún econolisto, politicucho o troll forero. Hablarán, debatirán e intentaran impedirlo, pero no les servirá de nada.


----------



## Caos (7 Jul 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Y la moneda no "pierde valor si no circula". ¿Por qué dices eso? Cuando se llegue a la masa crítica, no habrá inflación monetaria.



No hablaba de bitcoin, sino de una bitcoin con una tasa de oxidación (interés negativo) como dice Melchor.

Las monedas privadas (o públicas, pero fuera del Estado), las veo como estabilizadores automáticos para protegerse tanto de excesiva inflación como deflación y suplir liquidez, son 'contra-cíclicas'.

Pero tengo dudas de que lo que propone Melchor funcionase y fuera adoptado a nivel generalizado durante un tiempo prolongado voluntariamente. P.ej. el WIR acabó eliminando esta característica, pero más importante tanto el WIR como otras (chimgauer) que tienen esta característica tienen un tipo de cambio fijo (son convertibles en cualquier momento) a monedas no-oxidables (las de curso legal, aunque algo si se oxidan mediante inflación), no como el casod e bitcoin que es flotante.

El bitcoin creo que puede aguantar y extenderse, pero su propia naturaleza deflacionaria puede ser su propia debilidad a largo plazo.


----------



## ninfireblade (8 Jul 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Y bajando...Deberían ponerse por debajo de $5.




¿ Te basas en algo o lo has visto en tu bola magica ?


----------



## Alxemi (8 Jul 2011)

ryo dijo:


> Hay mucha gente montando granjas de minado de BTC's, por ejemplo :
> 
> YouTube - ‪Bitcoin Mining Rig - 24 Machine Setup - 48Gh‬&rlm;
> 
> Si funcionará o no el tiempo lo dirá, pero yo lo veo un tema con mucho potencial. Todavía recuerdo a gente que decía que "eso del MP3 no tiene futuro, las discográficas no lo permitirán :rolleye:".



Hay mucha gente que montó granjas en el pasado.
Hoy en día con la dificultad de la red ya no sale rentable la inversión. Lo que aparece ahora es gente vendiendo sus tarjetas.


----------



## Alxemi (8 Jul 2011)

f5inet dijo:


> Ejecuta un cliente OpenCL (olvidate de usar el cliente oficial para minar) y mira cuantos MegaHashes/s eres capaz de producir. una Nvidia GT240 te saca cerca de 20Mhashes/s. una Ati HD6850 te saca unos 200Mhashes/s.
> 
> con esa info, te vas a esta pagina: Bitcoin Mining Calculator
> 
> ...



Y luego de repente sube la dificultad de la red y se te va a la mierda el cálculo ::


----------



## puntodecontrol (8 Jul 2011)

Alxemi dijo:


> Y luego de repente sube la dificultad de la red y se te va a la mierda el cálculo ::



Tb te puede subir el cambio BTC/€/$ y salir ganando, o perdiendo...

O otra subidita de luz del bonierno....

La idea es buena, pero hay MUCHOS factores que ni si quiera sea un cambio estable.


----------



## Fetuccini (8 Jul 2011)

Caos dijo:


> ¿No te estarás confundiendo? Las proteínas del F@H van por diferentes bloques si no recuerdo mal, a veces parece que se ha resuelto pero es la misma. Además creo que se validan diferentes veces por cuestiones estadísticas y del modelo, no sería extraño. Personalmente preferiría recibir tokens por esto que por el proyecto de bitcoin, ya que me parece más productivo por lo que puede suponer el modelado del plegamiento de proteínas para la ciencia y el avance de la medicina o la biotecnología, que los BC aún no tengo muy claro que trata de resolver.



Seguramente tengas razón, no conozco el funcionamiento a fondo. Me he columpiado.



> Lo de minar BC, me parece que la electricidad de momento no compensa (no he sacado cuentas, pero vamos, creo que ni de coña), y el PC se calienta demasiado. Pero después de ver las probabilidades y tal lo ví como pérdida de tiempo. Si alguien lo hace mejor que sea en una 'cooperativa' porque es la única forma de que gane algo a no ser que emplee mucha potencia.



A diferencia del F@H, cuando el generador de BC empieza a funcionar, parece que el PC va a salir volando. El F@H te ocupa el procesador, pero por algún motivo no empieza a zumbar todo que parece que revienta. El BC mete auténtico pavor, y los sensores de Tª empiezan a subir que da gusto. Con mis estimaciones, una tarjeta gráfica que se rompa en menos de un año al 100% ya te pone en pérdidas. Ni hablemos de un PC.




> De momento esta "moneda" (no la veo como tal de momento, debido a su inestabilidad de precios es imposible) es más pura especulación que otra cosa. En unos días la caída ha sido monumental (igual que lo fue la rápida apreciación), hoy el bajón está siendo importante. Aún así estoy ojo avizor preparado para comprar si caen lo suficiente, y tengo unos poquitos BC también. Pero vamos, mis sistemas de apuestas eran más seguros que esto :o
> 
> 
> Le podemos dar las vueltas que queramos, pero todas las iniciativas monetarias que han triunfado tenían un fuerte apoyo público o, alguna clase de respaldo, o están creados por acuerdos y conglomerados sociales fuertes, normalmente construidos desde la base de la confianza local.
> ...



Las dos frases de mi firma son de Keynes. Por si no las ves, decía que el futuro debería más al espíritu de Gesell que al de Marx. Veo un montón de Marxistas por todos lados, incluso en este foro, que no analizan ni 20 segundos la conocida frase "de cada uno según su capacidad, a cada uno según su necesidad" y las implicaciones que tiene (y por qué nunca funcionará). Sin embargo Gesell fue mucho más realista, y si sus ideas fuesen tan conocidas como las de Marx, ni Fed ni BCE tendrían mucho que rascar. Una idea tan sencilla como su "dinero privado" haría tambalearse toda la corruptocracia y castas parásitas en menos de un par de años. Sin embargo, casi un siglo de socialismo de múltiples colores, y aquí nos vemos.



> No va a funcionar si no es impuesto por el estado, quien utilizaría una moneda que pierde valor si no circula pudiendo utilizar una que hace totalmente lo contrario? El valor tiende a acumularse donde puede generar renta por las características del activo, en éste caso sería dinero. No olvidéis que Gesell decía que ese dinero sería gestionado por BC o una 'autoridad monetaria' pública, y creo que tenía muy claro por qué (por el mismo motivo que conocía las cualidades del patrón oro). El capital por si mismo jamás aceptará ese tipo de dinero, porque el rentismo es muy atractivo: vivir del capital acumulado por el pasado y encima sacar beneficio de ello, es una forma de empoderamiento muy... poderosa, valga la redundancia.



La Ley de Gresham precisamente dice que la moneda que circule será la mala, la oxidable. Si quieres mantener el valor de tu dinero, compra oro, BTC, préstalo... Pero el dinero circulante será la moneda oxidable. Gesell sabía que un factor fundamental en la adopción generalizada es en qué moneda se cobran los impuestos, de ahí que propusiese una gestión más o menos centralizada. No dudes que si el Estado empieza a aceptar pagos en BTC, el BTC empezará a circular de forma general al día siguiente.

El capital siempre dará rentas. Pero tiene que ser capital real, no moneda (aquí los austríacos no diferencian entre moneda y capital, todo es lo mismo). Si tienes 100.000€ en oro, no te rentarán nada. Si los prestas, te rentarán un pequeño %, pero no es el oro el que renta, sino el préstamo. Si los inviertes en una casa que alquilas, el inquilino te pagará una renta, pero no el oro. El problema es cuando tienes poder monopólico de emisión de dinero: entonces sí puedes vivir de rentas etéreas, porque la gente no tiene más remedio que acudir a ti a comprarte el dinero, al precio que tú les digas. Pero si la gente empieza a funcionar con moneda complementaria, y el Estado empieza a aceptarla como pago (independientemente de quién la gestione), el BCE no dura ni dos días.


----------



## puntodecontrol (8 Jul 2011)

Una duda.... para minar el PC ha de estar SIEMPRE online?? o se puede minar sin estar conectado a internet??


----------



## ninfireblade (8 Jul 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Una duda.... para minar el PC ha de estar SIEMPRE online?? o se puede minar sin estar conectado a internet??



Necesitas estar conectado para recibir las cadenas que debes hashear y para enviar los resultados.


----------



## Caos (8 Jul 2011)

Fetuccini dijo:


> La Ley de Gresham precisamente dice que la moneda que circule será la mala, la oxidable. Si quieres mantener el valor de tu dinero, compra oro, BTC, préstalo... Pero el dinero circulante será la moneda oxidable. Gesell sabía que un factor fundamental en la adopción generalizada es en qué moneda se cobran los impuestos, de ahí que propusiese una gestión más o menos centralizada. No dudes que si el Estado empieza a aceptar pagos en BTC, el BTC empezará a circular de forma general al día siguiente.



Esto es clave, no sabía que Gesell también dijera esto (he leído su libro principal pero no me acuerdo de esta parte). La historia del dinero es muy interesante y está ligada a la historia del estado, sino se pudiera decir que es exactamente lo mismo. El dinero de hecho nació en los antiguos imperios como una promesa de pago de impuestos al estado que se comerciaba como papel, y acabó ejerciendo de dinero. Como dije a Melchor, creo que es muy difícil que una moneda privada prospere por si misma sin un apoyo público 8aunque no creo que sea imposible).

Respecto a la ley de Gresham, sí, pero repito, salvo que una autoridad obligue a utilizar ese dinero, sería desestimada por el mercado en favor de un dinero que rente más por su propia naturaleza deflacionaria. Si tienes libertad de elegir no vas a elegir ese tipo de dinero si no uno que no pierda valor. Y si se provocase escasez otro tipo de monedas nacerían para suplir la liquidez quizá.



> El capital siempre dará rentas. Pero tiene que ser capital real, no moneda (aquí los austríacos no diferencian entre moneda y capital, todo es lo mismo). Si tienes 100.000€ en oro, no te rentarán nada. Si los prestas, te rentarán un pequeño %, pero no es el oro el que renta, sino el préstamo. Si los inviertes en una casa que alquilas, el inquilino te pagará una renta, pero no el oro. El problema es cuando tienes poder monopólico de emisión de dinero: entonces sí puedes vivir de rentas etéreas, porque la gente no tiene más remedio que acudir a ti a comprarte el dinero, al precio que tú les digas. Pero si la gente empieza a funcionar con moneda complementaria, y el Estado empieza a aceptarla como pago (independientemente de quién la gestione), el BCE no dura ni dos días.



Es el problema del actual sistema monetario: si uno lo piensa un poco es un negocio de falsificación en manos privadas (emisión de crédito) apoyado por el Estado mediante las leyes de curso legal (imposición de fiat mediante la fuerza). Yo creo que en un sistema equilibrado el Estado debería poder emitir su propia moneda, y tasarla, pero jamás imponerla. Es decir, dejar libertad monetaria para el que lo quiera. Sería una forma de hacer posible la existencia de la estructura del estado, pero sin otorgarle un monopolio sobre el dinero, imponiendo la posibilidad de competencia; el sistema actual es una combinación maquiavélica.

Ninguna institución privada debería poder emitir dinero del Estado ni viceversa. Si el Estado acepta como pago otra moneda que no sea la propia sería una cuestión de evolución y quizá mediante control democrático. El problema es evitar que surja una casta de 'cambiadores de dinero' que cambiase de nuevo las normas.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (8 Jul 2011)

ninfireblade dijo:


> ¿ Te basas en algo o lo has visto en tu bola magica ?



Me baso en varias cosas:

(1) Si sigues el intradía y sabes leer las gráficas ves que hay una presión a la baja de gente que tiene mucho que descargar. 

(2) En el último mes hubo una burbuja que hizo pasar el BTC de céntimos a más de $30, y la correción no ha acabado. El análisis técnico prevée una triple cascada.

(3) Hay una burbuja de mineros, que tienen una inversión cautiva que amortizar que los hace presa fácil del mercado. 

Yo quiero meterme, pero no tengo BTC para jugar a la baja. Si alguien los tiene y quiere prestármelos a un interés razonable se los pillo para jugar a la baja (dejo metales preciosos en depósito).


----------



## ninfireblade (8 Jul 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Me baso en varias cosas:
> 
> (1) Si sigues el intradía y sabes leer las gráficas ves que hay una presión a la baja de gente que tiene mucho que descargar.
> 
> ...




Me parecen razonables tus argumentos pero creo que tienes un error. No estoy demasiado puesto en el tema, solo llevo unos dias leyendo sobre el tema, pero me temo que la correcion de la que hablas que se ha producido, en realidad no es tal. La bajada se ha producido por un ataque de unos hackers a una de las plataformas de trading de BTC. No es que el sistema en si sea vulnerable, pero si las BBDD de esa plataforma (que ademas es de las que mas volumen mueve) y el supuesto hacker ha robado las cuentas de muchos usuarios y ha puesto a la venta un numero muy grande de BTC de estos usuarios para tirar el precio y comprarlos muy baratos.

Yo creo que en cuanto la gente recupere la confianza el precio va a volver a dispararse hacia arriba. De hecho habras visto que nadie pone ofertas de venta a menos de $15. Tambien es posible que los mineros hayan hecho sus calculos de a que precio deben vender para amortizar el hardware y no quieran vender por debajo.

Yo te prestaria BTC pero solo tengo 0.001  Puse un rato el portatil a minar pero paso de que se me recaliente...


----------



## almogaver (9 Jul 2011)

Fallo a simple vista:

Dicen que los nodos comprueban que no se hace doble gasto con el mismo dinero para evitar que se duplique.
- Si no hay nodos centralizados no hay quien lo pueda comprobar.
- Si hay nodos centralizados el anonimato no existe.
- Aunque funcionara lo anterior si alguien te paga con dinero que ya has usado, este se vuelve inservible. :´(


Así que en mi opinión, o tienes anonimato o se puede duplicar. Eso sin contar que el propietario de los nodos centrales (banco central) no le de por duplicar él mismo. :rolleye:


----------



## dirk nowitzki (9 Jul 2011)

Dentro de un tiempo veremos por la tele que mucha gente ha sido timada con mecanismos de este tipo


----------



## Tuttle (9 Jul 2011)

almogaver dijo:


> Fallo a simple vista:
> 
> Dicen que los nodos comprueban que no se hace doble gasto con el mismo dinero para evitar que se duplique.
> - Si no hay nodos centralizados no hay quien lo pueda comprobar.
> ...



Si las transacciones quedan registradas en un número elevado de nodos de una red P2P, muchos de ellos operados empresarialmente con una calidad equivalente a la de cualquier banco, la seguridad transaccional es muy superior que en un sistema donde la información se almacena en un único nodo centralizado, ya que te pueden dejar la cuenta a 0 y tu quedarte sin capacidad de réplica.


----------



## melchor rodriguez (9 Jul 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Esto es clave, no sabía que Gesell también dijera esto (he leído su libro principal pero no me acuerdo de esta parte). La historia del dinero es muy interesante y está ligada a la historia del estado, sino se pudiera decir que es exactamente lo mismo. El dinero de hecho nació en los antiguos imperios como una promesa de pago de impuestos al estado que se comerciaba como papel, y acabó ejerciendo de dinero. Como dije a Melchor, creo que es muy difícil que una moneda privada prospere por si misma sin un apoyo público 8aunque no creo que sea imposible).
> 
> .



4 experiencias exitosas basadas en las ideas de Gesell.

- Sistema de intercambio Wära: privado comunitario (los beneficios iban para el fondo de redención de la moneda oficial). 

1929 un amigo personal del fallecido Gesell crea una asociación alemana con las ideas de éste último. La tasa del bono era cada 15 días a una tasa del 1% (si vencía el bono tras 24 estampillas, no tenía coste cambiar por marcos sino 2%). Paridad 1 a 1 con la moneda oficial: marco.

Pequeña ciudad de Schwanenkirchen. El ingeniero de minas Hebecker compró en dicha localidad una mina de carbón. Ante la imposibilidad de recibir crédito por parte de los bancos para iniciar su empresa, Hebecker se puso en contacto con la Sociedad Wära de la que recibió un crédito de cincuenta mil Wära (el ingeniero de minas puso como garantía en la moneda complementaria el carbón de su mina ya que el marco alemán estaba muy devaluado). Con este “dinero” contrató a sus primeros trabajadores a los que pagaba en un 90% en Wära. En un principio, el sistema no contó con una gran aceptación hasta que Hebecker inició la compra de mercancías que después vendía a sus trabajadores a cambio de los bonos Wära. Ante la competencia que esto suponía, los comerciantes locales comenzaron a aceptar los bonos expandiéndose así paulatinamente el sistema. La recuperación económica de toda la ciudad y la desaparición del desempleo en aquellos momentos de crisis económica generalizada llegaron a llamar la atención de los diarios incluso en Estados Unidos. 

1931 esta experiencia existosa como otras similares es prohibida por el Gobierno Federal alemán.

- Experiencia de Wörgl en 1932 (Austria): Como ya sabes. Carácter público e impulsado por el ayuntamiento local Wörgl (por un alcalde socialista). El ayuntamiento pagaba parte de los salarios en la moneda complementaria oxidable a los parados que eran contratados por la administración y era admitida como forma de pago en los impuestos locales. Lo que se generaba en tasas iba al presupuesto local. Ante la expansión en otros ayuntamientos, el banco central de Austria lamina la iniciativa.

-------------------------

En la actualidad siguen con éxito dos iniciativas privadas:

- Privada/comunitaria: CHIEMGAUER: Startseite

Un profesor y un grupo de alumnos crean una moneda regional en 2003 con los principios de Gesell -una variable del experimento de Wörgl-. Nace para aplicarla en la escuela y actualmente para empresas y particulares de la región alemana donde están situados (Prien am Chiemsee, Baviera). Algunos bancos lo respaldan la moneda en formato electrónico. Los ingresos de las tssas van para asociaciones sociales de la comunidad local o préstamos muy blandos para iniciativas sociales. 

- Banca Wir (cooperativa de crédito privado de PYMES). Ya se habló muchas veces en el foro. WIR Bank Portal. Más de 70 años de historia.

--------------------------------------------

Las iniciativas más importantes en la actualidad se han hecho desde punto de vista privado. La legislación comunitaria de la U.E. y la suiza permiten con ciertas reglas este tipo de monedas -lo curioso, que han funcionado en lugares con monedas "fuertes" y regiones económicas muy fuertes-. Australia y Nueva Zelanda han ido más allá en las monedas complementarias o alternativas: se permite su aplicación con la condición de declarar y pagar los impuestos en la moneda de curso legal en caso de trasanciones comerciales. Han tenido apoyo público. 

Lo de BTC. Pues al tener las mismas ventajas que el oro físico (éste tiene tiene otras ventajas que no tiene el BTC), es un buen sistema de respaldo en caso de monedas complementarias -en el caso que hablamos, las de Gesell- para tener un eficaz fondo previsor de redención.


----------



## Alxemi (9 Jul 2011)

almogaver dijo:


> Fallo a simple vista:
> 
> Dicen que los nodos comprueban que no se hace doble gasto con el mismo dinero para evitar que se duplique.
> - Si no hay nodos centralizados no hay quien lo pueda comprobar.
> ...



Todos los nodos de la red comprueban en cadena todas las operaciones. Por eso hace falta tanta potencia de cálculo.
La operación solo es valida cuando ha sido verificada por un número determinado de nodos.


----------



## Caos (9 Jul 2011)

Muy interesante melchor, creo que hay dos características que suele ser comunes: a) el tipo de cambio fijo, al menos en un inicio, con la moneda de curso legal; b) la otra suele ser que está construida desde abajo, a nivel local tanto por asociación privada como pública (lo que le da cierto nivel de confianza/control). Creo que eso les da cierta seguridad de que no se convierta en una estafa.



melchor rodriguez dijo:


> Australia y Nueva Zelanda han ido más allá en las monedas complementarias o alternativas: se permite su aplicación con la condición de declarar y pagar los impuestos en la moneda de curso legal en caso de trasanciones comerciales. Han tenido apoyo público.



Muy bueno, no lo sabía, éste sistema se acerca más a lo que personalmente creo que debería ser (a medio camino). No me extraña que sea en Australia dado la historia de la banca en Australia desde la colonización (fue uno de los sistemas de free banking más desarrollados). Me extraña que no haya proliferado ningún sistema alternativo todavía, PERO, ahora que la burbuja ha pinchado, conforme se agrave la situación en el país, puede que lo haga.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (9 Jul 2011)

almogaver dijo:


> Fallo a simple vista:
> 
> Dicen que los nodos comprueban que no se hace doble gasto con el mismo dinero para evitar que se duplique.
> - Si no hay nodos centralizados no hay quien lo pueda comprobar.
> ...



Almogaver, la idea genial es precisamente la capacidad de validar e impedir el doble gasto sin una entidad centralizada.

Si no estás de acuerdo con el artículo fundacional, nos dices en qué punto está mal (lo demás sobra): http://www.bitcoin.org/bitcoin.pdf


----------



## Monsterspeculator (9 Jul 2011)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Yo te prestaria BTC pero solo tengo 0.001  Puse un rato el portatil a minar pero paso de que se me recaliente...



Aquí te regalan 0.001 bitcoins cuando la página funciona: https://freebitcoins.appspot.com/


----------



## Pirro (9 Jul 2011)

Ehrm...una cosa que no acabo de entender sobre esta moneda. Por muy descentralizada y desregulada que esté lo cierto es que como cualquier bien, puede cambiarse por dinero de verdad.

¿Qué impedirá la especulación masiva con bitcoins? Si hay alguien dispuesto a darme 6 eur por bitcoin y dentro de un mes sólo puedo obtener 4 eur por bitcoin ¿ha perdido valor el bitcoin o es que el eur. se ha apreciado? 

La idea me parece atractiva, desde luego. Si con bitcoins te puedes loguear en porno de pago por lo menos tendrá una utilidad....


----------



## Pirro (9 Jul 2011)

vapeador dijo:


> Con una inversión así (1600Mhash/s), a día de hoy, generarás 1BTC/día, mas o menos. Pero posiblemente en 15 días estés generando 0.5BTCs/día... esto es, contra más gente y más capacidad de cálculo haya en el sistema, menos rentable será la "producción"



Vamos, que lo que le da valor al bitcoin es que a medida que nos vayamos incorporando a la rueda cueste más obtener un bitcoin. Los últimos le generan las plusvalías a los primeros, que se hicieron sus bitcoins mucho más baratos.

Ponzi y tal...


----------



## ryo (9 Jul 2011)

Pirro dijo:


> Ehrm...una cosa que no acabo de entender sobre esta moneda. Por muy descentralizada y desregulada que esté lo cierto es que como cualquier bien, puede cambiarse por dinero de verdad.
> 
> ¿Qué impedirá la especulación masiva con bitcoins? Si hay alguien dispuesto a darme 6 eur por bitcoin y dentro de un mes sólo puedo obtener 4 eur por bitcoin ¿ha perdido valor el bitcoin o es que el eur. se ha apreciado?
> 
> La idea me parece atractiva, desde luego. Si con bitcoins te puedes loguear en porno de pago por lo menos tendrá una utilidad....



Ya se usa para comerciar, sobretodo con sustancias no aprobadas por los gobiernos.


----------



## vapeador (9 Jul 2011)

Pirro dijo:


> Ponzi y tal...



Solo confundes a Ponzi con Pozi o también la gimnasia con la magnesia?


----------



## Pirro (9 Jul 2011)

vapeador dijo:


> Solo confundes a Ponzi con Pozi o también la gimnasia con la magnesia?



Ignoro más de lo que sé, por eso leo más de lo que escribo en este foro. Si tienes el buen haber de corregirme y decirme por qué no es un ponzi te estaré agradecido...si sólo vas a hacer un reproche sin aportar nada pues...


----------



## vapeador (9 Jul 2011)

Lo intentare

Si yo tengo 0.25 BTC puedo usar una VPN de Singapur durante un mes (entre otras cosas, mirate Services)

Donde esta el Ponzi si existe un intercambio de servicios tasados en BTCs?


----------



## Fetuccini (10 Jul 2011)

Pirro dijo:


> Vamos, que lo que le da valor al bitcoin es que a medida que nos vayamos incorporando a la rueda cueste más obtener un bitcoin. Los últimos le generan las plusvalías a los primeros, que se hicieron sus bitcoins mucho más baratos.
> 
> Ponzi y tal...



El error, como dice Vapeador, es que te olvidas de la parte de los servicios. Si te quieres incorporar a la rueda, ¿cómo obtienes BTCs? Pues entregas tus bienes a otro, a cambio de BTCs. Como ves, en la nueva rueda hay más bienes, no sólo se compran BTCs con euros. Puedes conseguir los BTCs "gratis" (es decir, sin gastar ni un euro), si alguien te paga por algo que tú vendas.

En un esquema Ponzi, los BTCs saldrían de la pirámide (la generación y minado de BTCs es completamente descentralizado), y sólo podrían comprarse con dinero... cuanto más arriba estés en la pirámide, más beneficios puedes sacar, y siempre tienes que estar buscando compradores de BTCs por €, prometiéndole nuevos rendimientos con nuevas entradas.

Sin embargo, aquí no hay pirámide, ni son necesarias nuevas entradas para circular el BTC. La pirámide Ponzi más bien es el Banco Central, que genera la moneda CENTRALIZADAMENTE, y luego la reparte únicamente a los Bancos (con beneficio), y éstos a la base de la pirámide, los ciudadanos. Nadie puede generar sus € en su casa: si quieres € tienes que comprárselos al BCE.


----------



## vapeador (10 Jul 2011)

@Fetuccini, si bien estoy de acuerdo con el mensaje tu ejemplo es contradictorio. Tu puedes conseguir euros si te pagan por servicios que tu prestes, lo que lo hace menos Ponzi.

Otra cosa es que no podamos "generar euros", ya que esa labor esta delegada y centralizada, para lo bueno y para lo malo. 

Pero si la economía del día a día es un esquema Ponzi (a mi no me lo parece), podríamos discutir si la basada en BTC lo es, teniendo en cuenta que hasta que se generen los 21 millones de BTCs cualquiera tiene "trabajo remunerado", que es la minería. Otra cosa es que este mejor o peor pagado (oferta y demanda, os suena?)


----------



## Fetuccini (10 Jul 2011)

vapeador dijo:


> @Fetuccini, si bien estoy de acuerdo con el mensaje tu ejemplo es contradictorio. Tu puedes conseguir euros si te pagan por servicios que tu prestes, lo que lo hace menos Ponzi.
> 
> Otra cosa es que no podamos "generar euros", ya que esa labor esta delegada y centralizada, para lo bueno y para lo malo.
> 
> Pero si la economía del día a día es un esquema Ponzi (a mi no me lo parece), podríamos discutir si la basada en BTC lo es, teniendo en cuenta que hasta que se generen los 21 millones de BTCs cualquiera tiene "trabajo remunerado", que es la minería. Otra cosa es que este mejor o peor pagado (oferta y demanda, os suena?)



Seguramente me expliqué mal. En un esquema Ponzi, es fundamental que los beneficios/réditos se paguen con nuevos incorporados al sistema, apenas entra dinero por otras formas. Si el BTC fuese un esquema Ponzi, sería imposible conseguirlos vía bienes, y la única forma de conseguirlos sería comprarlos con €. Una vez dentro, a conseguir a otro "pardillo" para colocarle el BTC por sus € con beneficios. Sin embargo, no es así: puedes conseguir el BTC ofreciendo tus servicios, y puedes comprar servicios con ellos.

Es la circulación de bienes lo que hace que BTC no sea un Ponzi: si los de Afinsa pudiesen cambiar sus sellos por el equivalente en bienes en el mercado... no habría sido un esquema Ponzi. La alarma salta cuando tienes un sello (un BTC) por el que te dan 100€, pero te es imposible cambiarlo ni por una piruleta de 10 céntimos... pasa algo raro. Es este aspecto funciona igual el € que el BTC que el propio oro, totalmente diferente de los sellos de Afinsa o de los pagarés Rumasa, que no se admiten en ningún otro mercado que el suyo mismo, para mantener la ilusión de siempre-arriba.

Después propuse la diferencia entre el BTC y el €: el BTC (y el oro) es descentralizado, no hay una cúspide de la cual salen y se repartan hacia abajo. Pero en el € hay una cúspide, una sub-cúspide y una base, y de la base hacia arriba fluyen constantemente bienes y € hacia arriba.


----------



## BudSpencer (10 Jul 2011)

El problema de la espiral deflacionaria a la que conduce Bitcoin es inquietante. Provocaría una enorme especulación con la moneda, acaparación y reducción radical de las transacciones comerciales. Esta situación se dará al 100% seguro. Si se supera con éxito y la moneda sobrevive (harto difícil) sin duda alcanzaríamos la estabilidad de precios.

Por si acaso... ya he empezado a minar 

Chincheta para el hilo, por favor. Estamos creando una nueva moneda.


----------



## vapeador (10 Jul 2011)

BudSpencer dijo:


> Por si acaso... ya he empezado a minar



Por lo que pueda pasar, unos BTCs en el wallet no estorban verdad?


----------



## bubbler (10 Jul 2011)

BudSpencer dijo:


> El problema de la espiral deflacionaria a la que conduce Bitcoin es inquietante. Provocaría una enorme especulación con la moneda, acaparación y reducción radical de las transacciones comerciales. Esta situación se dará al 100% seguro. Si se supera con éxito y la moneda sobrevive (harto difícil) sin duda alcanzaríamos la estabilidad de precios.
> 
> Por si acaso... *ya he empezado a minar*
> 
> Chincheta para el hilo, por favor. Estamos creando una nueva moneda.



¿Y por qué no estaba esa masa monetaria ya creada?

Se podría haber creado y haber usado según la demanda...


----------



## BudSpencer (10 Jul 2011)

bubbler dijo:


> ¿Y por qué no estaba esa masa monetaria ya creada?
> 
> Se podría haber creado y haber usado según la demanda...



Ahí está la gracia de esta moneda virtual, no se puede crear con facilidad. De este modo evitas la manipulación de la masa monetaria al tirar de imprenta o al pulsar una tecla para crear dinero de la nada. El proceso de creación ya le confiere de un valor. El concepto en sí mismo es fascinante.


----------



## mecaweto (10 Jul 2011)

BudSpencer dijo:


> El problema de la espiral deflacionaria a la que conduce Bitcoin es inquietante. Provocaría una enorme especulación con la moneda, acaparación y reducción radical de las transacciones comerciales. Esta situación se dará al 100% seguro. Si se supera con éxito y la moneda sobrevive (harto difícil) sin duda alcanzaríamos la estabilidad de precios.
> 
> Por si acaso... ya he empezado a minar
> 
> Chincheta para el hilo, por favor. Estamos creando una nueva moneda.



Todo esto se me escapa, pero pregunto inocentemente: ¿puede ser la moneda ideal para una economía en decrecimiento, saliendo del hiperconsumismo?.


----------



## bubbler (11 Jul 2011)

BudSpencer dijo:


> Ahí está la gracia de esta moneda virtual, *no se puede crear con facilidad*. De este modo evitas la *manipulación de la masa monetaria al tirar de imprenta o al pulsar una tecla para crear dinero de la nada*. El proceso de creación ya le confiere de un valor. El concepto en sí mismo es fascinante.



1º Efectivamente, para "crear" esa masa hace falta energía (eléctrica en este caso), y amortización de computadora...

2º Pero no eran 21M+/-???!!!!, chato lo dejan creado, corriendo ellos con los gastos y luego a repartir.

3º Efectivamente, el coste de electricidad/oportunidad/amortización PC... Pj. Yo utilizo mi PC para un programa que consume que te cagas y me genera unos beneficios, si lo pongo a calcular BTC, estoy perdiendo oportunidad más favorable que la que generaría en BTC.

Lo último, el modelo teórico no está mal, sin embargo la implantación.......

Una buena moneda sería las perlas de energía, que aunque no existan serían , un dinero "mu güeno"... 5M parados dándole al pedal y generando energía, y encima se ponen en forma!


----------



## Tuttle (11 Jul 2011)

BudSpencer dijo:


> El problema de la espiral deflacionaria a la que conduce Bitcoin es inquietante. Provocaría una enorme especulación con la moneda, acaparación y reducción radical de las transacciones comerciales. Esta situación se dará al 100% seguro. Si se supera con éxito y la moneda sobrevive (harto difícil) sin duda alcanzaríamos la estabilidad de precios.
> 
> Por si acaso... ya he empezado a minar
> 
> Chincheta para el hilo, por favor. Estamos creando una nueva moneda.



Para eso existe una fácil solución: fork del proyecto y tira millas.

Es una moneda para hacer intercambios comerciales si alguien la acapara le pueden dar mucho por saco a él y a sus bitcoins.


----------



## rmorillo (11 Jul 2011)

Pues lo siento, pero por mucho que intento entenderlo, que lo intento, no puedo. Que un algoritmo matemático se convierta en moneda de cambio no tiene sentido.
Muy friqui sí que es, como la moneda de second life.


----------



## bubbler (11 Jul 2011)

rmorillo dijo:


> Pues lo siento, pero por mucho que intento entenderlo, que lo intento, no puedo. Que un algoritmo matemático se convierta en moneda de cambio no tiene sentido.
> Muy friqui sí que es, como la moneda de second life.



No es el algoritmo, sino el producto que genera...

De todas formas el límite de 21M es una falacia, pueden ampliarlo, de tal forma que la siguiente tanda sea de pj. 121M BTC y de los cuales 21M de BTC ya están rulando, quedarían 100M BTC (en este ejemplo), de los cuales (y según la experiencia vista), estarán precalculados y "reservados" los primeros 50M BTC (lo más sencillos), dejando el "cagarro" a los mineros...

Tampoco se dice que se aumenta la potencia de cálculo cada día....

Y más mucho más....


----------



## Monsterspeculator (11 Jul 2011)

bubbler dijo:


> No es el algoritmo, sino el producto que genera...
> 
> De todas formas el límite de 21M es una falacia, pueden ampliarlo, de tal forma que la siguiente tanda sea de pj. 121M BTC y de los cuales 21M de BTC ya están rulando, quedarían 100M BTC (en este ejemplo), de los cuales (y según la experiencia vista), estarán precalculados y "reservados" los primeros 50M BTC (lo más sencillos), dejando el "cagarro" a los mineros...
> 
> ...



Sigue estudiando que aún te falta...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (11 Jul 2011)

rmorillo dijo:


> Pues lo siento, pero por mucho que intento entenderlo, que lo intento, no puedo. Que un algoritmo matemático se convierta en moneda de cambio no tiene sentido.
> Muy friqui sí que es, como la moneda de second life.



La moneda de second life está centralizada. Esto es diferente. Precisamente la estructura matemática permite la validación por la comunidad sin que haya un ente uqe valide y centralice las transacciones. Si intentas pensar como se puede hacer eso, seguro que no lo consigues. Por eso hacen falta matemáticas relativamente sofisticadas para que algo así funcione. Lo que el ciudadano de a pie necesita entender es esto que he dicho. La forma precisa de los algoritmos, que no está bien detallada en ningún sitio salvo el código, no es necesario entenderlos para el ciudadano de a pie.


----------



## credulo (11 Jul 2011)

bitcoin se basa en protocolos de cifrado y hashes que no han demostrado que son seguros matemáticamente y no se entiende por qué son seguros. (no conozco ningún código reutilizable que lo sea) lo que pone en peligro su supervivencia a largo plazo. Alguien encuentra un algoritmo que permite calcular rápidamente hashes y se carga la economía digital...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (11 Jul 2011)

credulo dijo:


> bitcoin se basa en protocolos de cifrado y hashes que no han demostrado que son seguros matemáticamente y no se entiende por qué son seguros. (no conozco ningún código reutilizable que lo sea) lo que pone en peligro su supervivencia a largo plazo. Alguien encuentra un algoritmo que permite calcular rápidamente hashes y se carga la economía digital...



Eso es cierto. Todo el comercio en internet está en la misma tesitura.


----------



## rmorillo (11 Jul 2011)

¿Y si me invento otra función hash diferente y consigo que alguien famoso la publicite podré generar adeptos de mi moneda y competir con BitCoin? Porque al final, se trata de numero generados por un algoritmo, que de alguna manera tienen demanda en el mercado para que puedan usarse como moneda.
Y da igual si es centralizado o no.
A final, tanto meternos con la desligación de la moneda con el oro, y esto es casi peor. Por lo menos la moneda venía del oro. Esto viene de un ente open source.

Veo más factible una moneda basada en el intercambio de esfuerzos y material que esto. A fin y al cabo es lo que se ha venido haciendo siempre, y siempre ha funcionado, hasta que se inventaron la moneda de la nada... Como el BTC.


----------



## bubbler (11 Jul 2011)

rmorillo dijo:


> ¿Y si me invento otra función hash diferente y consigo que alguien famoso la publicite podré generar *adeptos* de mi moneda y competir con BitCoin? Porque al final, se trata de numero generados por un algoritmo, que de alguna manera tienen demanda en el mercado para que puedan usarse como moneda.
> Y da igual si es centralizado o no.
> A final, tanto meternos con la desligación de la moneda con el oro, y esto es casi peor. Por lo menos la moneda venía del oro. Esto viene de un ente open source.
> 
> *Veo más factible una moneda basada en el intercambio de esfuerzos y material que esto*. A fin y al cabo es lo que se ha venido haciendo siempre, y siempre ha funcionado, hasta que se inventaron la moneda de la nada... Como el BTC.



La técnica usada es lo de menos, se trata de "saltarse" el control estatal más que nada.

Para hacer pirulas y tener ciertos servicios, es idóneo este sistema BTC, sin embargo si vas a mover bastante pasta, casi mejor de otra forma.

Al ser open source, se fuerza a la claridad y transparencia, y lo mejor, a que ser corrijan las vulnerabilidades, teniendo una garantía muy fuerte en cuanto seguridad (a excepción de los primeros "problemas")...

A lo segundo, creo que este sistema BTC (porque ya hay otros en embrión), es para otras cosas que no sean bienes/servicios de primera necesidad.

Una moneda casi perfecta sería la energía... Otra cosa sería el modelo teórico para hacerlo humano y su implementación en este mundo.


----------



## Taxidermista (11 Jul 2011)

bubbler dijo:


> Una moneda casi perfecta sería la energía... Otra cosa sería el modelo teórico para hacerlo humano y su implementación en este mundo.



¿Pero acaso los BTC o el mismo oro no son energía también?


----------



## Minicachalote (12 Jul 2011)

rmorillo el euro es una moneda de la nada.
La unica gran diferencia es que una ley obliga a hacer tus compras en euros y sabes que mientras este esa ley siempre podras comprar algo.

Preguntale a un republicano que respaldaban los billetes republicanos cuando el retaco cabron gano la guerra.


----------



## bubbler (12 Jul 2011)

Taxidermista dijo:


> ¿Pero acaso los BTC o el mismo oro no son energía también?



Curioso el BTC, algo ilógico que consumiendo energía se queda en nada... El oro por lo menos (aunque haya consumido energía), tiene materia y se podría convertir (teóricamente) en energía...




Minicachalote dijo:


> rmorillo *el euro es una moneda de la nada*.
> La unica gran diferencia es que una ley obliga a hacer tus compras en euros y sabes que mientras este esa ley siempre podras comprar algo.
> 
> Preguntale a un republicano que respaldaban los billetes republicanos cuando el retaco cabron gano la guerra.



Igual que el BTC.


----------



## Alxemi (12 Jul 2011)

rmorillo dijo:


> Pues lo siento, pero por mucho que intento entenderlo, que lo intento, no puedo. Que un algoritmo matemático se convierta en moneda de cambio no tiene sentido.
> Muy friqui sí que es, como la moneda de second life.



Eso es por el lio mental que tenemos con el dinero. El dinero no es nada.
Los Bitcoin no son nada, igual que el dinero.

Bitcoin no es una moneda ni es dinero. Bitcoin es un protocolo de internet que permite generar "unidades", y después intercambiarlas y dividirlas de manera segura, exactamente igual que si fueran bienes tangibles. Como para que sea seguro debe haber un respaldo de computación potente detrás, es quien genera ese respaldo quien primero obtiene las unidades. Es lógico porque sin ese respaldo computacional, no podrían existir unidades, son ellos realmente quienes las crean. Lo demás es cuestión de confianza de quien quiera usar esas unidades y para qué.

Igual que el dinero. Tenemos un billete de 500€ y pensamos que tenemos 500€. No es cierto. Tenemos un papel que pone 500€ y que esta diseñado para solo poder ser copiado por unos pocos. Lo demás es una cuestión de confianza, de fé de la gente que usa ese sistema.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (12 Jul 2011)

En efecto, hay un gran lío mental sobre la noción de dinero. Creo que los que la mejor la conocemos somos los que seguimos el hilo del oro.

Es muy simple. El dinero es *confianza*. 

Confianza en poder utilizarlo luego para comprar bienes y confianza en que preserve su valor.

La confianza del dinero fiat viene de las instituciones. La confianza en el oro viene de sus características inimitables y de su larga trayectoria como dinero desde el origen de los tiempos. La confianza en los bitcoins viene de la comunidad de usuarios que la sustenta y de sus particularidades de moneda electrónica anónima. 

¿Prefiero un respaldo dado por instituciones o por una comunidad de usuarios?

Que cada cual busque su respuesta. Yo la mía la tengo clara.


----------



## bubbler (12 Jul 2011)

Alxemi dijo:


> Eso es por el *1 lio mental que tenemos con el dinero*. *2 El dinero no es nada*.
> Los Bitcoin no son nada, igual que el dinero.
> 
> Bitcoin no es una moneda ni es dinero. *3 Bitcoin es un protocolo de internet que permite generar "unidades", y después intercambiarlas y dividirlas de manera segura, exactamente igual que si fueran bienes tangibles*. Como *4 para que sea seguro debe haber un respaldo de computación potente detrás, es quien genera ese respaldo quien primero obtiene las unidades*. Es *5 lógico porque sin ese respaldo computacional, no podrían existir unidades, son ellos realmente quienes las crean*. Lo demás *6 es cuestión de confianza* de quien quiera usar esas unidades y para qué.
> ...



1 El lío lo tendrás tú, hay gente que lo tiene claro.

2 Dinero -> Moneda corriente -> Instrumento aceptado como unidad de cuenta, medida de valor y medio de pago.
El dinero (subyacentemente) es el vector que se usa para transferencia de esfuerzo en bien/servicio

3 Entiendo que lo de "bien tangible" lo has indicado en el concepto de división... Es buena práctica aclararlo.

4 Determina contextualmente (haciendo hincapié en el tiempo) "computación potente"... Efectivamente, la próxima vez os darán la minería más dura, no lo dudes.

5 OK, ahora ya no crea el dinero un ente centralizado (reserva, bce), sino cualquier empresa con CPD según tenga una "computación potente", con la minería fácil a dedo; es decir, se habre la "creación del dinero" a "cualquiera tecnológicamente avanzado?", es decir, multiplicamos el problema actual.

6 Como lo anteriores sistemas


----------



## frisco (12 Jul 2011)

Aquí un minero que lleva tiempo con esto de los BTCs y un novato como posteador del foro por si os apetece trollear.

Generar BTCs no tiene por qué costar más de lo que generan dependerá de muchas cosas, pero no es la idea en la que se basó Satoshi (el diseñador del tinglao).

La generación de BTCs se diseñó para que fuera una especie de loteria, a fin de cuentas solo se intenta generar un hash (un valor sacado de una funcion de compresion) con una dificultad concreta de forma que se genere un flujo constante de 300 BTCs a la hora.
Si todo el mundo se hace minero y todas las grandes empresas dedican sus CPDs a minar (o se descubre un ataque al SHA256 de reducción de rondas) como mucho habría una aceleración de la generación durante los 2100 siguentes bloques, hasta que se reajustase la dificultad a la nueva capacidad de computo de la red, esto funciona tambien al revés si baja la capacidad de computo de la red la dificultad disminuirá.

La gracia del invento es que la inflación está controlada y aceptada por todos, no puede venir alguien mañana y cambiar la generación de monedas hasta 50M sin que el resto de la red lo acepte y no lo aceptará ya que será cambiar las reglas del juego.

Por otro lado todo ese trabajo de computo distribuido para generar BTCs (bloques en realidad) es lo que permite que no venga cualquiera a modificar las transferencias realizadas, a deshacerlas o generar monedas por algun bug, todos los bloques son revisados por todos y deben cumplir las normas aplicables para ser aceptados.

La realidad es que es una moneda con la que cada día se pueden comprar más cosas pero que el 90% del uso que se le dá es puramente especulativo, es completamente cierto que mañana se puede romper el SHA256 y joder el invento, pero tambien se podría cambiar de algoritmo de hashing y listo y sinceramente el que las BTCs se hundieran sería el menor de nuestros problemas, el SHA256 es un algoritmo standard, aceptado y usado por las mayores entidades criptograficas, si cae probablemente se caiga medio internet con el.

En cuanto a la anonimicidad, no se consigue ocultando las transacciones, de hecho el historico de transacciones de BTCs desde el inicio de los tiempos está disponible para cualquiera que lo quiera y de hecho es la forma de verificar los fondos para saber si una transacción es válida o no, pero las transacciones se registran entre cuentas que no son más que un puñado de letras y numeros y se pueden generar sin coste, de forma que es cuanto menos bastante complicado trazar el movimiento a una persona concreta (obviamente si una empresa hace publica su cuenta de pagos es bastante facil de identificar y todos podremos saber cuanto ha ingresado durante toda su vida).


----------



## arrpak (12 Jul 2011)

no me veo en le chino pagando con bitcoins


----------



## bubbler (12 Jul 2011)

frisco dijo:


> Aquí un minero que lleva tiempo con esto de los BTCs y un novato como posteador del foro por si os apetece trollear.
> 
> Generar BTCs no tiene por qué costar más de lo que generan dependerá de muchas cosas, pero no es la idea en la que se basó Satoshi (el diseñador del tinglao).
> 
> ...



Creo que no lo entendéis...

Al final, es confianza, y encima distribuida... Sí, ya sé que a nivel técnológico parece que es la panacea, sin embargo no es así... En los 50M, bueno, veremos a ver en la siguiente versión de BTC si no los tienen ya preparados y reservados para "casos de emergencia"...

Lo que trato de decir, es que a nivel técnico (generalmente la implantación), parece que es buena (opensource, distribuido, anónimo...), sin embargo a nivel orgánico (y aquí es donde creo que no véis los defesores de BTC, ya que sólamente os centrais en los tecnicismos), se pueden (y se harán) pirulas.

Es el mismo argumento con el que vendieron la moneda única, lo mismo, pero esto encima es peor, ya que necesitas un PC, energía, CONOCIMIENTO... no es lo mismo que un simple billete (papel), en el cual ya impreso sólo tienes que saber sumar para cuadrar las "vueltas" de comprar el pan...

Me parece bien BTC pero sólo para ciertas "cosillas", desde luego no para poner mi "esfuerzo" en ese sistema.


----------



## frisco (12 Jul 2011)

Desde luego que no lo entiendo, tampoco creo que el BTC sea perfecto, mi mayor crítica al BTC es que ha dia de hoy es una moneda de especuladores sin la utilidad de uso cotidiano que debería tener lo que la da esa extrema volatilidad, no discuto que pueda tener puntos débiles, pero no entiendo que clase de "ataques" son los que crees que se pueden dar.

Partiendo de la base de tiene una red distribuida de validadores de todo lo que ocurre con los BTCs, no es fácil que una persona o entidad pueda romper las normas del juego por su cuenta, si alguien decide cambiar el algoritmo de generación de monedas de forma no consensuada simplemente nadie admitirá sus bloques y no podrá hacer nada con el dinero de más que intente generar, para hacer algo así necesitaría tener el control de la mayor parte de la red.

El que sea P2P no quiere decir que cualquiera va a su aire, quiere decir que cada cual se asegura que se cumplan las normas y si un bloque (conjunto de transacciones + generacion de moneda) no cumple las normas no será aceptado por la mayoría de nodos y simplemente las transacciones y las monedas generadas no existirán para la red. Ademas generar un nodo no es tarea facil, hace falta mucha suerte o mucha potencia de calculo para generar un bloque con la dificultad válida, así que aunque pudieran trampear los bloques no lo podrían hacer de forma continuada.

En cuanto a que de repente los desarrolladores se confabulen contra todos es una opcion poco probable, por un lado por que cualquiera puede ser desarrollador, por otro por que vale con seguir con alguno de los clientes alternativos o una versión vieja para ser inmune a los cambios.

En cualquier caso si puede darse algun intento de lucha de poder en la red que de al traste con esto, legislaciones, bugs y mil cosas más, de hecho ahora mismo es inusable para el dia a dia aunque haya comercios que lo acepten, pero de ahí a declararla muerta directamente hay un paso muy grande. 
Pero coincido en que yo no metería mis ahorros en BTCs en un tiempo muy largo, he comprado y he vendido BTCs, he comprado cosas fisicas por BTCs y genero de forma habitual 0.33BTCs diarios (hace un par de meses más de 1BTC al día), pero desde luego el uso habitual no está aun al nivel del ciudadano de a pie.


----------



## papapitufo_borrado (13 Jul 2011)

Pero alguien que por favor me aclare estooooo!!
¿A ver, este sistema esta "creado" por alguien?
Que impide a ese "creador", fundador del código, haber insertado una "backdoor" para poder crear de la nada miles de millones de monedas torrent esas?
que impide que hackers experimentados descubran la forma de hacer dinero virtual de la nada, (ya que esto se basa en la confianza mutua creo yo, entre usuarios antisistema..)
Puf, si ya me da miedo en el cuerpo el puto chip del dni, y que en mi nombre se hagan barbaridades, esto ya es la repanocha.
No es la idea "crucificar" al sistema, pero algo huele a ponzi, estampita, cuento del tio, y lemhan brothers aqui.....¿no lo perciben?


----------



## Abner (13 Jul 2011)

papapitufo:4680288 dijo:


> Pero alguien que por favor me aclare estooooo!!
> ¿A ver, este sistema esta "creado" por alguien?
> Que impide a ese "creador", fundador del código, haber insertado una "backdoor" para poder crear de la nada miles de millones de monedas torrent esas?
> que impide que hackers experimentados descubran la forma de hacer dinero virtual de la nada, (ya que esto se basa en la confianza mutua creo yo, entre usuarios antisistema..)
> ...



léase el hilo completo. está explicado sobradamente, comprenda conceptos como código abierto (open source), moneda no inflacionable. Que manía con llamar Ponzi a todo lo que no se entiende. Estúdiese y luego se opina.

Gracias a las grandes aportaciones de los foreros por hacer pedagogía de este tema. Esperemos que con el tiempo el bitcoin o algún sistema similar nos permita acabar el monopolio psicópata de la fed y el bce.


----------



## Geologia_Matutina (13 Jul 2011)

frisco dijo:


> Pero coincido en que yo no metería mis ahorros en BTCs en un tiempo muy largo, he comprado y he vendido BTCs, he comprado cosas fisicas por BTCs y genero de forma habitual 0.33BTCs diarios (hace un par de meses más de 1BTC al día), pero desde luego el uso habitual no está aun al nivel del ciudadano de a pie.



¿Puedes detallar el rig que usas para minar? ¿pagas tú el consumo eléctrico? ¿Lo usas para otras cosas?


----------



## vapeador (13 Jul 2011)

papapitufo dijo:


> Pero alguien que por favor me aclare estooooo!!
> ¿A ver, este sistema esta "creado" por alguien?
> Que impide a ese "creador", fundador del código, haber insertado una "backdoor" para poder crear de la nada miles de millones de monedas torrent esas?
> que impide que hackers experimentados descubran la forma de hacer dinero virtual de la nada, (ya que esto se basa en la confianza mutua creo yo, entre usuarios antisistema..)
> ...



Percibir, lo que se dice percibir, percibo que o bien no sabe leer, o bien su capacidad cognitiva tiene unas serias limitaciones (lo que lamentaria profundamente), o bien que todo lo que tiene de vago lo tiene de bocazas y ha decidido trollear para aumentar en uno su numero de mensajes.

Me parece que aqui se han explicado hasta la saciedad esas dudas y conceptos, con lo que si quiere hacer una pregunta concreta tras leer todo lo aqui expuesto seguro que es bien recibida y contestada. Igualmente si propone un debate interesante.

Pero para sumar mensajes, vayase a hacer poles a forocoches


----------



## Monsterspeculator (13 Jul 2011)

bubbler dijo:


> Creo que no lo entendéis...
> 
> Al final, es confianza, y encima distribuida... Sí, ya sé que a nivel técnológico parece que es la panacea, sin embargo no es así... En los 50M, bueno, veremos a ver en la siguiente versión de BTC si no los tienen ya preparados y reservados para "casos de emergencia"...



Parece que no te has enterado que queda constancia de cuando se generó y a qué cuenta se pagó cualquier bitcoin. 

No te enteras de qué va el tema.


----------



## Fetuccini (13 Jul 2011)

papapitufo dijo:


> Pero alguien que por favor me aclare estooooo!!
> ¿A ver, este sistema esta "creado" por alguien?
> Que impide a ese "creador", fundador del código, haber insertado una "backdoor" para poder crear de la nada miles de millones de monedas torrent esas?
> que impide que hackers experimentados descubran la forma de hacer dinero virtual de la nada, (ya que esto se basa en la confianza mutua creo yo, entre usuarios antisistema..)
> ...



Pues mira, cualquier analfabeto en informática debería estar seguro de que si es el dinero que se está utilizando para venta de productos ilegales, debe ser bastante anónimo y seguro en ese sentido. Aunque no tenga ni puta idea de cómo se generan, del concepto de dinero, de cómo funciona el algoritmo (como parece ser tu caso), ese simple detallito le debería hacer confiar un poco más en el sistema.


----------



## frisco (13 Jul 2011)

Geologia_Matutina dijo:


> ¿Puedes detallar el rig que usas para minar? ¿pagas tú el consumo eléctrico? ¿Lo usas para otras cosas?



No tengo un rig dedicado, basicamente tengo el PC de mi madre con una 5770 generando unos 180Mhs y mi PC con una 6950 rev.1 desbloqueada y overclockeada que me da unos 400Mhs.

Ambos son PCs de uso normal si bien es cierto que yo actualicé de la 5770 a la 6950 en parte por los BTCs, pero tambíen por que ya tocaba, soy jugón y la gráfica ya se estaba quedando corta para algunas cosas.

En cuanto a si es rentable a nivel energetico, con los precios actuales estoy bastante seguro que lo és, puede que la 5770 no por mucho (aunque ese ordenador estaría encendido igualmente 15 horas al día), pero veremos cuando nos llegue el recibo eléctrico sin estimar a ver como está la cosa. En cualquier caso genero 100€ al mes ahora mismo en BTCs no creo que la factura llegue a eso ni de lejos y obviamente si hago esto es por que creo que los BTCs pueden funcionar a largo plazo y subirán de precio (aunque ahora estén estables con tendencias bajistas).


----------



## f5inet (13 Jul 2011)

papapitufo dijo:


> Pero alguien que por favor me aclare estooooo!!
> ¿A ver, este sistema esta "creado" por alguien?
> Que impide a ese "creador", fundador del código, haber insertado una "backdoor" para poder crear de la nada miles de millones de monedas torrent esas?
> que impide que hackers experimentados descubran la forma de hacer dinero virtual de la nada, (ya que esto se basa en la confianza mutua creo yo, entre usuarios antisistema..)
> ...



a preguntas idiotas, respuestas idiotas: 'cha-la-la-la'


----------



## f5inet (13 Jul 2011)

frisco dijo:


> No tengo un rig dedicado, basicamente tengo el PC de mi madre con una 5770 generando unos 180Mhs y mi PC con una 6950 rev.1 desbloqueada y overclockeada que me da unos 400Mhs.
> 
> Ambos son PCs de uso normal si bien es cierto que yo actualicé de la 5770 a la 6950 en parte por los BTCs, pero tambíen por que ya tocaba, soy jugón y la gráfica ya se estaba quedando corta para algunas cosas.
> 
> En cuanto a si es rentable a nivel energetico, con los precios actuales estoy bastante seguro que lo és, puede que la 5770 no por mucho (aunque ese ordenador estaría encendido igualmente 15 horas al día), pero veremos cuando nos llegue el recibo eléctrico sin estimar a ver como está la cosa. En cualquier caso genero 100€ al mes ahora mismo en BTCs no creo que la factura llegue a eso ni de lejos y obviamente si hago esto es por que creo que los BTCs pueden funcionar a largo plazo y subirán de precio (aunque ahora estén estables con tendencias bajistas).



yo te puedo decir como es de rentable. descontando gastos electricos a un precio de 0,14€/kwh (tarifa TUR), un precio de 1BTC=8,5€ actual y suponiendo un minado 24/7:
- la 5770 te esta sacando 5€/mes
- la 6950 te esta sacando 35€/mes

o sea, estas obteniendo BTCs 'gratis' ahora mismo, e incluso un ligero beneficio. obviamente, no vas a invertir pasta gansa en montarte RIGs dedicados como he visto por ahi (PCs con 3 PCIex-16x y 3 graficas ATI6950), porque el gasto necesario para montar eso se te va facilmente a un 3.000€ para sacarte un sueldecito de 300-600€, y tienes el problema que eres muy vulnerable a la volatividad de cotizacion de BTCs. 

O sea, cuando los BTCs se llegaron a poner a 35$, un tio con un par de cochinas 5850 se podia sacar un sueldo de 500$, ahora, con el incremento de la dificultad de minado (en gran parte por la gran cantidad de gente que invirtio en RIGs de minado ante la posibilidad de un sueldo 'gratis') y la bajada de los BTCs, esa config apenas te da 100 cochinos dolares.

Hay que mirarlo de otra forma: estas minando BTCs no para cambiarlos a una moneda fisica, sino por el hecho de TENER BTCs. Ya hay servicios interesantes que se pueden comprar con BTCs, entre ellos, servicios de acceso a newsgroups, donde hay todo lo imaginable, o porque no, para meterte en silkroad si alguna vez te da por pillarte LSD.


----------



## Alxemi (13 Jul 2011)

frisco dijo:


> No tengo un rig dedicado, basicamente tengo el PC de mi madre con una 5770 generando unos 180Mhs y mi PC con una 6950 rev.1 desbloqueada y overclockeada que me da unos 400Mhs.
> 
> Ambos son PCs de uso normal si bien es cierto que yo actualicé de la 5770 a la 6950 en parte por los BTCs, pero tambíen por que ya tocaba, soy jugón y la gráfica ya se estaba quedando corta para algunas cosas.
> 
> En cuanto a si es rentable a nivel energetico, con los precios actuales estoy bastante seguro que lo és, puede que la 5770 no por mucho (aunque ese ordenador estaría encendido igualmente 15 horas al día), pero veremos cuando nos llegue el recibo eléctrico sin estimar a ver como está la cosa. En cualquier caso genero 100€ al mes ahora mismo en BTCs no creo que la factura llegue a eso ni de lejos y obviamente si hago esto es por que creo que los BTCs pueden funcionar a largo plazo y subirán de precio (aunque ahora estén estables con tendencias bajistas).



0.33 al dia con 600mhs? mucho me parece, y mas ahora con los bloques de 6M que están cayendo alegremente.


----------



## ninfireblade (13 Jul 2011)

Alxemi dijo:


> 0.33 al dia con 600mhs? mucho me parece, y mas ahora con los bloques de 6M que están cayendo alegremente.



Con la dificultad actual, a 600mhs se hacen 0.39 B al dia


----------



## Alxemi (13 Jul 2011)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Con la dificultad actual, a 600mhs se hacen 0.39 B al dia



Es verdad, lo que pasa es que estoy en piscinas pequeñas con mala suerte y mi calculo mental estaba un poco alterado jeje ::


----------



## ninfireblade (13 Jul 2011)

Alxemi dijo:


> Es verdad, lo que pasa es que estoy en piscinas pequeñas con mala suerte y mi calculo mental estaba un poco alterado jeje ::




Si no tienes mucha potencia lo recomendable es que uses una de las mas grandes.


----------



## Alxemi (13 Jul 2011)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Si no tienes mucha potencia lo recomendable es que uses una de las mas grandes.



Lo se, pero tengo potencia y voy a las pequeñas buscando los premios por bloque. Lo que pasa es que claro, afecta mas la suerte


----------



## f5inet (13 Jul 2011)

yo prefiero usar 'slush pool'. mi 6850 me saca unos 0.06 BTCs por noche (1h-8h=7h). por el dia tambien la estoy dejando minar ultimamente, pero la underclockeo para que no se caliente mucho, porque una vez que la deje a pleno dia, cuando volvi estaba a 95ºC de GPU y un olorcito la mar de sugerente en el cuarto (afuera hacia 38ºC, es lo que tiene el sur). le instale el metodo tropicano, y bajo a 80ºC. quite el miner, deje que bajara a 60ºC y ya lo apague.
de todas formas, underclockeada y to, me saca 80Mh/s, asi que diariamente me esta sacando unos 0,10-0,15 BTCs


----------



## vapeador (13 Jul 2011)

Alxemi dijo:


> Lo se, pero tengo potencia y voy a las pequeñas buscando los premios por bloque. Lo que pasa es que claro, afecta mas la suerte



Si realmente tienes potencia, por que no minas solo? O montas un pool propio... Igual el minipool se queda con tus BTCs de "loteria" y si te he visto no me acuerdo.


----------



## Alxemi (13 Jul 2011)

vapeador dijo:


> Si realmente tienes potencia, por que no minas solo? O montas un pool propio... Igual el minipool se queda con tus BTCs de "loteria" y si te he visto no me acuerdo.



No tengo tanta como para minar solo. De hecho minar solo no creo que merezca la pena en ningún caso, habiendo piscinas sin cuota.
El minipool no se queda con nada, todo es público.


----------



## vapeador (13 Jul 2011)

Alxemi dijo:


> No tengo tanta como para minar solo. De hecho minar solo no creo que merezca la pena en ningún caso, habiendo piscinas sin cuota.
> El minipool no se queda con nada, todo es público.



Son publicas las rondas resueltas y a quienes pertenecen?

Me puedes pasar una referencia para valorar si me fio y probar?

PD. Si contara con unas decenas de Ghash/s me plantearia minar solo. Por eso preguntaba lo de "potencia de verdad"


----------



## frisco (13 Jul 2011)

Los pools siempre se quedan con las tx fees, que no son barbaridades pero cada vez son más (unos 0.1BTC de media en los últimos bloques) pero efectivamente si no tienes GHs de potencia de calculo no merece la pena ir por libre.
El problema de los pools es el tema del 50% de capacidad de calculo en la red, cuanto más distribuido esté todo mejor.

Pero es verdad que la suerte se nota un montón, en mi caso era saltar a BTCMine y que bajara su suerte a -20% así que al final me quedo con deepbit pagando comisiones a destajo pero estable.


----------



## Alxemi (13 Jul 2011)

vapeador dijo:


> Son publicas las rondas resueltas y a quienes pertenecen?
> 
> Me puedes pasar una referencia para valorar si me fio y probar?
> 
> PD. Si contara con unas decenas de Ghash/s me plantearia minar solo. Por eso preguntaba lo de "potencia de verdad"



mmm no estoy seguro de que las rondas sueltas sean públicas, pero bueno, yo me fio ::::

Yo ahora estoy en nofeemining; es pequeña, unos 30K, pero me interesa porque mi potencia (1.2K) es significativa en el grupo y con algo de suerte me puede tocar una lotería, ya han repartido 5btc y 3btc a gente con potencias similares a la mía.

Lo malo es que hemos tenido mala suerte con los primeros bloques, el primero 4M y este (tercero) está a punto de pasar la barrera de los 4M... pero bueno luego la suerte compensará. (o no ::: cuando veo bloques de 6M o 7M me estremezco, espero que no tengamos tan mala suerte.

Yo prefiero estar en piscinas pequeñas, porque me parece mejor para la red, y le da otra vidilla al tema, cuando te toca bloques largos te cagas en todo, pero luego llegan dos o tres pequeños y te anima.


----------



## ninfireblade (13 Jul 2011)

Alxemi dijo:


> No tengo tanta como para minar solo. De hecho minar solo no creo que merezca la pena en ningún caso, habiendo piscinas sin cuota.
> El minipool no se queda con nada, todo es público.



Yo no minaria solo con menos de 50 Ghash/s

¿ Que pool sin cuota usas ? En el caso de slush que es el mas conocido se queda con un 2%


----------



## Alxemi (13 Jul 2011)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Yo no minaria solo con menos de 50 Ghash/s
> 
> ¿ Que pool sin cuota usas ? En el caso de slush que es el mas conocido se queda con un 2%



nofeemining.com pero no la recomiendo para novatos porque está un poco en pruebas y a veces pasan cosas raras.

Sin cuota te recomiendo btcguild.com que es grande, aunque hay que estar al loro porque a veces se le saturan los servidores y hay que andar cambiando, a no ser que ya lo haya arreglado.

yo me quedaré un mes o así en nofee y luego creo que volveré a btcguild.. o a otra que haga sorteos.


----------



## ninfireblade (13 Jul 2011)

Lo de que falle de vez en cuando no es demasiado grave. Los miners tienen una opcion de failback de manera que si despues de x intentos (configurable) no conecta, intenta conectarse a un segundo pool que le tengas configurado.

Es una putada porque pierdes un tiempo ahi pero al menos no hace falta estar pendiente.


----------



## papapitufo_borrado (13 Jul 2011)

Abner dijo:


> léase el hilo completo. está explicado sobradamente, comprenda conceptos como código abierto (open source), moneda no inflacionable. Que manía con llamar Ponzi a todo lo que no se entiende. Estúdiese y luego se opina.
> 
> Gracias a las grandes aportaciones de los foreros por hacer pedagogía de este tema. Esperemos que con el tiempo el bitcoin o algún sistema similar nos permita acabar el monopolio psicópata de la fed y el bce.



Me he leido el hilo completo.
El esquema ponzi esta clarisimo lo que es, y como la gente sigue cayendo en el. Las reservas que me da este sistema, por definirlo un poco a "la española" es la de "nadie da duros a cuatro pesetas". 
Mi pregunta es, ¿que esperais obtener?, ¿dinero? por dejar los ordenadores encendidos? Eso lo llevan haciendo los chinos bastantes años, se llama FARMEAR, y esta bastante extendido en los juegos de ro.
Se lo que es "opensource", entiendo muchas de las terminologias que estais colocando (no todas, ojo, pero tampoco lo necesito, para hacer caso a mi 6to sentido que me dice que esto es otro timo de la estampita). Aunque siempre hay que dar un voto de confianza al creador, pero no se lo doy a los estafadores profesionales que van a hincar el diente aqui.

Por cierto, ya hubo ataques con robo a los sitios más populares de intercambio, y un troyano diseñado específicamente para robar información del monederos virtuales.

Jolin, a medida que esta respondiendo a tu post, lo iba releyendo y daba la impresión de que mis palabra inducian al deseo que esta iniciativa fracase, nada más lejos de mi intención, tan sólo os insto a tener cuidado en depositar esperanzas en un sistema que se ha demostrado ya como falible.


Esta misma charla la he tenido con gente que se entusiasmo con Second Life, monto tiendas dentro, compro casas, con la idea de especular. Menudo porrazo. Las vidas virtuales son el boom, la gente pagará lo que sea por el trajecito mono y el piso con vista al mar (de pixels). Creo que una china se forro hara un tiempo. Pero nadie más. Negocio quemado.

Gente que deposito sus esperanzas en el "dropshipping" desde China, e invirtio miles de euros. Invierte y emprende les decian seres de la luz. Quien no arriesga no gana.
Porrazo número 2.

Gente que creyo en Afinsa, (grandes personalidades les perjuraban que sus sellos (bitcoins) valian tanto en el mercado real. Les mintieron. Porrazo 3.

Nueva Rumasa, otra vez, en pleno 2011. Y han caido los "me dan un 8% e interés iujjuuu" también. EPICA FACEPALM.

Todos queremos ser los creadores de Facebook y forrarnos.
Esperar un poco y no quemeis vuestras GPUS y CPUS que esas si cuestan dinero real por favor.

ABRAZOSSS GENTE


----------



## ryo (13 Jul 2011)

Que cansina la gente que compara el BTC con el Second Life, los chinese farmers, los juegos de rol online o Nueva Rumasa, todos basados en el dólar o en el euro.

Lo de los duros a 4 pesetas se lo comenta al BDE y sus karlillos, por cierto


----------



## bubbler (13 Jul 2011)

ryo dijo:


> Que cansina la gente que *compara el BTC con el Second Life*, los chinese farmers, los juegos de rol online o Nueva Rumasa, todos basados en el dólar o en el euro.
> 
> Lo de los duros a 4 pesetas se lo comenta al BDE y sus karlillos, por cierto



Igual que patron oro hacia el fiduciario... No hay comparación, sin embargo ya sabemos los resultados... Evolucionar... El BTC (el fundamento teórico, no la implementación técnica), puede ser el siguiente paso evolutivo...

Ya lo dejé en hilos de plata u oro, que necesitamos de filósofos, antropólogos y sociólogos (por este orden) para determinar la misión de nuestro pueblo...

Lo demás... Sigo pensando que os centrais en los tecnicismos más que en lo orgánico (igual que los economistas con el fiduciario).

Adios.


----------



## bubbler (13 Jul 2011)

Para dejarlo claro....

Nuestro mejor activo serían personas filósofos, antropólogas, sociólogas (psicólogos descartados por motivos de intereses principalmente), deberíamos cuirdarlos (no digo hacerles la pelota), pero sí que aporten una forma para todos.

Este tecnicismo, BTC en general, y su sistema (orgánica, funcional, sociologócia y ¿políticamente?), si lo véis como humanos de Tierra, es sólo un parche más... La tecnología (aunque fuera *contextualmente* robusta) no va a salvar a que las personas se sientan solas... Quizás la moneda energética (que no su complemento tasa carbónica), podría ser una solución consistente.

Claro está que cada uno primero él, entonces...


----------



## Abner (13 Jul 2011)

bubbler dijo:


> Para dejarlo claro....
> 
> Nuestro mejor activo serían personas filósofos, antropólogas, sociólogas (psicólogos descartados por motivos de intereses principalmente), deberíamos cuirdarlos (no digo hacerles la pelota), pero sí que aporten una forma para todos.
> 
> ...



Soy de la opinión que la inflación es inmoral en un mundo donde cada vez está más claro que los recursos son finitos y no van a bastar para la población total. En este contexto, el hecho de que se exija mediante inflación producir más por el mismo plato de lentejas cada año constituye para mí la madre del cordero de toda la inmoralidad que impregna cada vez más nuestros actos. Contaminación, obsolescencia planificada, precariedad laboral, corrupción, fusiones empresariales y oligopolios corporativos, creo que son mecanismos de defensa anti-inflación que se están manifestando cada vez de forma más evidente. 

No se trata pues de mero tecnicismo o tecnocratismo, liberarnos de los psicópatas de la FED y el BCE, o al menos hacerles la competencia con un sistema monetario alternativo, no es baladí, creo que es la madre de todos los movimientos revolucionarios democráticos y no estoy poniéndome dramático. 

Creo que Bitcoin es la primera oportunidad de tener auténtica democracia, pues esta no existirá jamás hasta que no haya democracia en lo monetario. Hablar de filósofos y demás me parece bonito, pero utópico, no podrás construir un sistema moral si al hacerlo implica que el estado acabe contigo y con toda tu vida de esfuerzo mediante el latrocinio de la inflación, tarde o temprano volveríamos a lo mismo, a la ley de la selva, por muy buenas intenciones que quisiéramos poner.

A los que comparan esto con Nueva Rumasa, francamente, no se han enterado de la misa la media o vienen a trolear aposta.

El bitcoin es el oro en su versión digital, el algoritmo que hay detrás es brillante, implica exactamente una metáfora clavada de la búsqueda de oro y su uso como patrón no inflacionable con algunas ventajas y con otras desventajas, pero es sin duda la mayor esperanza que nos queda a los de abajo por liberarnos de la castuza político-financiera. Flaco favor se hacen a sí mismos los que lo critican sin fundamento por no entenderlo. 

Hay que hacer un esfuerzo por comprender, nos va la vida en ello Ninguna democracia directa, transparencia administrativa, independencia judicial, reformas constitucionales, o buenismo ciudadánico, nada, absolutamente nada de eso servirá si no hay auténtica libertad en lo monetario. Si esto no se entiende, que la moneda fiduciaria y la inflación son un instrumento que nos obliga con látigo a producir más por la misma recompensa, es que no se entiende nada de todo lo que está pasando y por qué hemos llegado a ello. Claro que la gente no aprenderá esta dolorosa lección hasta que no dejen de subirnos los salarios con la inflación, en ello están, en ligar los salarios a la productividad como al resto de Europa. Nos vamos a reír mucho en España cuando pase eso, porque estamos mal acostumbrados a no tener que pegarnos cada día por producir más. 

Repito para fijar conceptos: No habrá democracia real hasta que no haya democracia en lo monetario.


----------



## bubbler (13 Jul 2011)

Abner dijo:


> _1 Soy de la opinión que la inflación es inmoral en un mundo donde cada vez está más claro que los recursos son finitos y no van a bastar para la población total. En este contexto, el hecho de que se exija mediante inflación producir más por el mismo plato de lentejas cada año constituye para mí la madre del cordero de toda la inmoralidad que impregna cada vez más nuestros actos. Contaminación, obsolescencia planificada, precariedad laboral, corrupción, fusiones empresariales y oligopolios corporativos, creo que son mecanismos de defensa anti-inflación que se están manifestando cada vez de forma más evidente._
> 
> No se trata pues de mero tecnicismo o tecnocratismo, *2 liberarnos de los psicópatas de la FED y el BCE*, o _3 al menos hacerles la competencia con un sistema monetario alternativo_, no es baladí, creo que es la madre de todos los movimientos revolucionarios democráticos y no estoy poniéndome dramático.
> 
> ...



1 Bonita intro para percepción (mía positiva).

2 El BCE y el FED pueden entrar en BTC ¿no?... ¿Cómo determinas que yo en BTC no se un psicópata?

3 Efectivamente, entrarán si se consolida.

4 Desde su punto de vista puede, eso se dijo del "mercado libre _incorrupto_" (es evidente que está corrompido).

5 Filósofía (aristoteles -> pensamiento económico)... Creo que hay desmasiados técnicos (igual que en la bolsa en su momento), y no os dais cuenta que el pueblo se mueve por los sentimientos donde la forma que tenemos de plasmarlo (lo más coherentemente con la naturaleza, apartando psicología), es la filosofía, donde se determina la misión y posteriormente la visión (a través de políticos) del pueblo.

Lo último, no va conmigo...

Pienso que cualquier moneda que vaya en contra del bienestar de la humanidad (¿dejando darwinismos?) no tiene futuro... excepto la energía, aunque no hay forma de convertir la energía en "dinero".

Dejando claro mi pensamiento... Creo que el "fundamento teórico en el contexto actual" no es del todo malo (tiene lagunas), y también pienso que la "implementación técnica" (que es lo que la humanidad demanda hoy, 'mañana' podrá ser otra cosa) no es correcta... Pj. tengo "conocidos world" que han detectado las brechas en el código fuente y no lo dicen, ya que sacan provecho... Hay brechas discretas que se solucionan en el siguiente ciclo de actualización/¿reinicio? y otras ....


----------



## vapeador (13 Jul 2011)

papapitufo dijo:


> Por cierto, ya hubo ataques con robo a los sitios más populares de intercambio, y un troyano diseñado específicamente para robar información del monederos virtuales.



Por esa regla de tres, hay troyanos especificos para capturar los movimientos que realizas en las webs de los bancos (con keyloggers, que fuerzan que aparezcan varios campos de la tarjeta de coordenadas cuando no deban para que hagas el primo y los pulses, etc)... con lo cual, los bancos al uso no sirven, ya que son atacados a menudo.

Además, a la gente le roban la cartera alguna vez... a quién no le ha pasado? Hay una gente que se dedica a eso, se llaman carteristas, y hay algunos muy muy buenos... tampoco sirve llevar el dinero encima.




Una vez desacreditado el argumento, demosle la vuelta. Si todo esto fuera de coña, por qué atacarlo? Para que diseñar un troyano y preocuparse en colarlo para que robe un archivo de un PC si no tiene valor alguno?? Para que atacar un sitio de intercambio (el más grande, pero no el único ni mucho menos) para hacer fluctuar el tipo de cambio?

Anyway, para todos los detractores del Bitcoin: Que no lo entendáis no significa que lo tengáis que criticar. Si no creeis en que vaya a evolucionar por desconfianza, falta de respaldo o porque vendrán hombrecitos verdes que dirán que no sirve... perfecto: Eso lo podemos debatir.

Pero que si son "duros a cuatro pesetas", que si es un Ponzi, y demás hostias... de verdad, leed un poquito, que es gratis y enriquece un huevo.


----------



## vapeador (14 Jul 2011)

bubbler dijo:


> Pj. tengo "conocidos world" que han detectado las brechas en el código fuente y no lo dicen, ya que sacan provecho... Hay brechas discretas que se solucionan en el siguiente ciclo de actualización/¿reinicio? y otras ....



Te codeas con gente que sabe muchísimo para detectar esas "brechas".

No te voy a pedir que las expongas ni muchísimo menos, ya que se supone que si las están aprovechando y se hacen públicas dejarán de poder hacerlo... pero si me gustaría que lo demostraran.

Es como si yo te digo que corro los 100 metros en 7 segundos y que en el mientras hackeo el CNI. Si no lo pruebo, puedo quedar como un superhombre o como un fantasma.


----------



## ninfireblade (14 Jul 2011)

Acabo de caer en un detalle. Si el BCE, FED o cualquier otro ente de este tipo ve una amenaza en el BTC lo tiene muy facil para destruirlo. En estos momentos por por unos 7M * $14 = $98M compra todos los BTC que hay en circulacion. Le sale barato.


----------



## bubbler (14 Jul 2011)

Y si el "cambio (político aceptado)" viniese de este tipo de iniciativas???

Parece que os nubla la vista y que todo está cuasiperfecto y pequeños matices...

Pero si es lo mismo que en los anteriores sistemas!!!

El creador Satoshi Nakamoto (creador de esta "solución técnica", ojo no del "sistema")... ¿lo creó él solo? ¿cuales han sido sus subvenciones?... No me quiero centrar en esto...

Simplemente... Es la misma historia que contaron con los anteriores sistemas, eso sí, deslumbrantemente más tecnológico...

Una pregunta... ¿representa una sistema incorrompoble? (tanto en la implementación como en su concepto)

¿Cuales creeis que son sus puntos débiles (no técnicos ni funcionales)?

Edt. Un inconveniente técnico/funcional sería la infraestructura necesario, un inconveniente orgánico, sería el conocimiento... (a modo de ejemplo)


----------



## f5inet (14 Jul 2011)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Acabo de caer en un detalle. Si el BCE, FED o cualquier otro ente de este tipo ve una amenaza en el BTC lo tiene muy facil para destruirlo. En estos momentos por por unos 7M * $14 = $98M compra todos los BTC que hay en circulacion. Le sale barato.



eso no es tan sencillo. en mtgox y similares (las bolsas de BTCs) apenas hay 2M de BTCs en circulacion. el resto esta o bien en los ordenadores de la gente, o bien en mybitcoin o similares.

y ten por seguro que si un ente entra en mtgox y demas bolsas a comprar 'todo el bitcoin' que puedan, y mas con la volatilidad que tienen los BTCs su valor subiria rapidisimamente a valores de 3 cifras lo menos. vamos, que mas que destruirlo, generarian un burbujon de mil pares de cojones.

uno de los que primero se apunto al carro de los BTCs (llamado comunmente entre los pioneros del minado, 'la criptomoneda' o 'criptcurrency') tiene en su poder mas de 50.000BTCs con una inversion de 8.000$ (tambien habia que tenerlos cuadrados para comprar esa cantidad de USD en BTCs sin saber como iba a resultar el tema). si la FED o similares compran un mogollon de BTCs y suben el precio de BTCs a valores de cambio de 3 cifras (100-200$), este tio seria mas que millonario con una inversion que no llegaria a 10.000$


----------



## bubbler (14 Jul 2011)

vapeador dijo:


> Te codeas con gente que sabe muchísimo para detectar esas "_*brechas*_".
> 
> No te voy a pedir que las expongas ni muchísimo menos, ya que se supone que si las están aprovechando y se hacen públicas dejarán de poder hacerlo... pero si me gustaría que lo demostraran.
> 
> Es como si yo te digo que corro los 100 metros en 7 segundos y que en el mientras hackeo el CNI. Si no lo pruebo, puedo quedar como un superhombre o como un fantasma.



Bueno, el código fuente es open source ¿no?

¿Codearme?, bueno, aquí lo has detectado porque he puesto que "se aprovechan", por eso lo has deducido...

Edit. No nos desviemos del tema, no es el ámbito técnico/funcional, sino el orgánico, enga...


----------



## vapeador (14 Jul 2011)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Acabo de caer en un detalle. Si el BCE, FED o cualquier otro ente de este tipo ve una amenaza en el BTC lo tiene muy facil para destruirlo. En estos momentos por por unos 7M * $14 = $98M compra todos los BTC que hay en circulacion. Le sale barato.



Comprara los que se vendan. Yo por 14$ no los vendo ni de coña. No estoy en este juego para ganar cuatro perras.

Ademas, quedan muchos millones de BTCs por minarse


----------



## bubbler (14 Jul 2011)

Ups, salen mensajes donde antes no había....


----------



## vapeador (14 Jul 2011)

bubbler dijo:


> Bueno, el código fuente es open source ¿no?
> 
> ¿Codearme?, bueno, aquí lo has detectado porque he puesto que "se aprovechan", por eso lo has deducido...
> 
> Edit. No nos desviemos del tema, no es el ámbito técnico/funcional, sino el orgánico, enga...



No me desvio, el planteamiento de las brechas y actualizaciones no fue mio. Parece que ya empiezan a oirse las cadenas... Si no hay pruebas, yo que soy esceptico apuesto por fantasmada.


----------



## bubbler (14 Jul 2011)

vapeador dijo:


> Comprara los que se vendan. *Yo por 14$ no los vendo ni de coña. No estoy en este juego para ganar cuatro perras.*
> 
> Ademas, quedan muchos millones de BTCs por minarse



Mira macho, no es por nada... pero estás en un foro de burbujas, y ya se ha tratado el tocho, y la plata/oro, aunque los argumentos que das se alejan de lo que yo u otra persona/necesidad estaría dispuesto a "negociar".

La historia se repite...

PD. y no es por meterme contigo, sino por exponer las debilidades, amenazas y riesgos de esta "implementación" de sistema.


----------



## bubbler (14 Jul 2011)

vapeador dijo:


> No me desvio, el planteamiento de las brechas y actualizaciones no fue mio. Parece que ya empiezan a oirse las cadenas... Si no hay pruebas, yo que soy esceptico apuesto por fantasmada.



Que los foreros decidan, se informen...

Ni tú ni yo podemos dictaminar nada (aunque yo en un pasdo lo hice).

Ahora a por el planteamiento orgánico, la esencia, no lo técnico ni operativo ni funcional...

Saludos.


----------



## ninfireblade (14 Jul 2011)

f5inet dijo:


> eso no es tan sencillo. en mtgox y similares (las bolsas de BTCs) apenas hay 2M de BTCs en circulacion. el resto esta o bien en los ordenadores de la gente, o bien en mybitcoin o similares.
> 
> y ten por seguro que si un ente entra en mtgox y demas bolsas a comprar 'todo el bitcoin' que puedan, y mas con la volatilidad que tienen los BTCs su valor subiria rapidisimamente a valores de 3 cifras lo menos. vamos, que mas que destruirlo, generarian un burbujon de mil pares de cojones.




Pues casi peor me lo pones... eso quiere decir que es un mercado muy manipulable. Alguien que "invierta" digamos $1M comprando BTC puede hacer que el precio se dispare y donde a metido $1M luego saque $10M


----------



## vapeador (14 Jul 2011)

Y por responder a la pregunta de las debilidades del sistema, creo que la principal puede ser la falta de confianza en el mismo, asi como la falta de bienes y servicios que puedan obtenerse mediante BTCs.

En euro/dolares puedes comprar casi de todo. En BTCs casi de nada.

Por otro lado, pero bastante tangencisl, esta el problema de su uso exclusivo con fines especulativos y la falta de un tipo de cambio de referencia para poder hacer transacciones.

No obstante estos problemas creo que son propios de lo nuevo del sistema. El tiempo dira si triunfa o no. Yo creo que puede hacerlo, le veo potencial... Y tener una maquina generando BTCs hoy me puede suponer tener unos duretes mañana. Hay gente que se hace Bankera, pues yo hace meses que me hice minero.


----------



## ninfireblade (14 Jul 2011)

vapeador dijo:


> Comprara los que se vendan. Yo por 14$ no los vendo ni de coña. No estoy en este juego para ganar cuatro perras.
> 
> Ademas, quedan muchos millones de BTCs por minarse




Que tu no vendas tus 4 BTC que puedas tener no creo que afecte mucho al merado... sin acritud te lo digo.

Y quedan unos 14M de BTC por minar, tampoco me parece mucho, sobre todo al cambio actual.


----------



## vapeador (14 Jul 2011)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Pues casi peor me lo pones... eso quiere decir que es un mercado muy manipulable. Alguien que "invierta" digamos $1M comprando BTC puede hacer que el precio se dispare y donde a metido $1M luego saque $10M



Es un mercado muy pequeño, lo que lo hace bastante mas facil de maniplar (a dia de hoy) que no mas grande. Aunque considerando que hoy en dia se juega a especular con materias primas y paises, que no harian unos tiburones con los bitcoins?

A ver si alguien tiene los huevos de jugar fuerte y especular a ese nivel... Me encantara verlo si llega el momento. Si me tocan los euromillones especulo yo,prometido


----------



## vapeador (14 Jul 2011)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Que tu no vendas tus 4 BTC que puedas tener no creo que afecte mucho al merado... sin acritud te lo digo.
> 
> Y quedan unos 14M de BTC por minar, tampoco me parece mucho, sobre todo al cambio actual.



4 o 40, esta claro que contra 7M pocos son.

Pero tu estas dando por supuesto que con 14M$ compras 1M de BTCs, y yo no lo tengo tan claro. Como no me sobran 14M$ no podemos hacer la prueba, pero yo creo que hay mucha gente que piensa como yo (y otra mucha que vende por dos duros como se ve en los markets)


----------



## ninfireblade (14 Jul 2011)

vapeador dijo:


> 4 o 40, esta claro que contra 7M pocos son.
> 
> Pero tu estas dando por supuesto que con 14M$ compras 1M de BTCs, y yo no lo tengo tan claro. Como no me sobran 14M$ no podemos hacer la prueba, pero yo creo que hay mucha gente que piensa como yo (y otra mucha que vende por dos duros como se ve en los markets)




Digo 14 como puedo decir X. Esta claro que a 14 no vas a poder comprar una cantidad grande a dia de hoy. A ese precio compraras solo los mas baratos que hay en el mercado y no seran muchos.

Lo que queria decir es que una posible debilidad es que si los gobiernos/bancos centrales o cualquier ente "poderoso" ve un peligro en el BTC no les cuesta mucho hacerlo desaparecer comprandolo. Tampoco necesita comprar el 100% de BTC en circulacion ni comprarlos de golpe. Vamos es solo una idea. 

De hecho esto es lo que pasa en la vida real con las empresas. Cuando una empresa fuerte y asentada ve que hay una mosca cojonera que le empieza a hacer la competencia una estrategia tipica es comprarla y añadirla al holding o simplemente cerrarla.


----------



## Abner (14 Jul 2011)

bubbler dijo:


> 1 Bonita intro para percepción (mía positiva).
> 
> 2 El BCE y el FED pueden entrar en BTC ¿no?... ¿Cómo determinas que yo en BTC no se un psicópata?
> 
> ...



2. En BTC puede entrar todo psicópata, la diferencia fundamental es que es un sistema que no se puede controlar al estar absolutamente descentralizado, de tal forma, que el psicópàta de turno no puede alterar el sistema para sus propósitos, como en la moneda fiat, robando a los ahorradores para sus intereses particulares.

3. Como ya han explicado, el hecho de que entraran o no, a día de hoy, no tiene ninguna importancia, lo único que provocará de hecho, es crear un mercado reducido de bitcoins con los que no haya podido echar mano. Pero ya te digo yo, que los que están minando, si son inteligentes, no los están cambiando por papelitos dólares o euros. Se los están guardando por si todo se va al guano, del mismo modo que el que tiene oro no lo vende ahora mismo por nada del mundo.

4. No hay mercado libre, el mercado actual, como el monetario está gobernado por psicópatas que tienen poco de liberales, privatización de ganancias, socialización de pérdidas. Y no olvidemos que en lo monetario no hay mercado, hay dictadura de los bancos centrales.

5. Antes que los buenos deseos están las emociones más básicas del ser humano, instinto de supervivencia, miedo al robo, etc. Emociones mucho más fuertes que cualquier buen propósito filosófico y moral. El sistema monetario juega con esos instintos. El bitcoin y el oro permiten tener la seguridad que nadie te va a quitar tus esfuerzos y tu trabajo, mientras la moneda fiat vale menos y te obliga a trabajar más como remero en galeras.

El bitcoin y el oro obligan a tener economías honestas, una economía sin expansión crediticia salvaje obliga a crecer estrictamente en aquello que produzca algún tipo de beneficio social. Una economía sin crédito para consumo obliga a que los productos consumidos cuesten lo que auténticamente una persona puede pagar por ellos por lo que no pueden darse inflaciones disparadas de precios. La razón del negocio brutal de la banca es porque existe la inflación. La inflación limita tu capacidad de ahorro y obliga a recurrir forzosamente al crédito bancario, crédito bancario que permite burbujas de forma que algo básico como la vivienda no se pueda pagar por el esfuerzo de ahorro sino mediante el endeudamiento ad eternum.

En definitiva, una economía basada en ahorro real es honesta y moral, pues conduce inevitablemente al conformismo y favorece la no codicia. Una economía basada en competencia salvaje para no perder poder adquisitivo, por puro darwinismo, favorece el comportamiento psicópata y cortoplacista. Cada vez tengo más claro que la degeneración de valores morales que padecemos son en gran medida una manifestación de las políticas inflacionistas.


----------



## f5inet (14 Jul 2011)

vapeador, no entres al trapo. estas discutiendo con un cortomirista que pretende simplificar y reducir al absurdo todo.

El mercado de BTCs actualmente es muy manipulable, eso lo sabe hasta un niño de primaria (¡que me traigan un niño de primaria!)

pero la belleza del sistema es que permite a CUALQUIER PERSONA DEL MUNDO vender y comprar servicios a traves de internet CON INDEPENDENCIA DE ENTIDADES BANCARIAS. o sea, hay que imaginarse bitcoin como 'oro digital' (con las consabidas salvedades).

Precisamente, si algo permite Bitcoin a alguien que sepa tomarle el pulso al sistema, es vivir en un sitio BARATO (por ejemplo, tailandia) y vender en un sitio CARO (por ejemplo, europa o USA) saltandose todos los aranceles y leyes gilipollescas. y eso, los de SilkRoadMarket, por ejemplo, lo han entendido muy bien.

¿que vosotros no lo entendeis? sin problemas, seguid con vuestro preciometro, insultando a vuestros politicos y llamando a la revolucion desde vuestro sofa. yo, por mi parte, seguire minando y tratando de ganar dinero de una forma u otra.


----------



## Fetuccini (14 Jul 2011)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Pues casi peor me lo pones... eso quiere decir que es un mercado muy manipulable. Alguien que "invierta" digamos $1M comprando BTC puede hacer que el precio se dispare y donde a metido $1M luego saque $10M



El precio lo dispara él, al hacer esa compra tan fuerte. ¿Y cómo saca luego los $10M? La única forma es vendiendo, es decir, hundiendo el precio él solito y comiéndose las pérdidas. Lo único que hará será perder el tiempo y posiblemente bastante dinero.

Esto es 101 de economía, mercados o lo que quieras relacionado con compra-venta.


----------



## vapeador (14 Jul 2011)

Fetuccini dijo:


> ¿Y cómo saca luego los $10M? La única forma es vendiendo, es decir, hundiendo el precio él solito y comiéndose las pérdidas. Lo único que hará será perder el tiempo y posiblemente bastante dinero.



Lo saca "despacio" 

Yo creo que ahora se podría hacer, por el estado del BTC, pero solo llevaría a colocarlo en un nivel de "dar miedo", esto es, si lo hacen crecer artificialmente (Puñetazo encima de la mesa invirtiendo $1M en BTCs), resultará que el BTC no cambiara a $14 sino a digamos $100.

Si vamos vendiendo BTCs a ritmo bajo, no tendrán por qué depreciarse... pero entonces la moneda de "juguete" empieza a valer para algo. Los mineros tienen mas incentivo para minar, vuelve a subir la producción y por tanto la dificultad... pero todo sigue igual, salvo por el tipo de cambio, lo que puede permitir que haya mas servicios que se ofrezcan a cambio de BTCs y crezca el mercado.

Si vendemos todos esos BTCs de golpe pasado un tiempo, obviamente la cotización bajará y no los venderemos todos por $100, ni mucho menos, pero es altamente probable que compense... siempre que encontremos compradores, lo cual solo pasará si en este tiempo y gracias a la subida de su valor los BTCs se popularizan y su uso se extiende.

Es mi opinión vaya... yo ya he dicho que si me tocan los euromillones voy a invertir un millón de euros en BTCs, a ver que pasa (y a ver si soy capaz de encontrar vendedores)... solo por diversión


----------



## Abner (14 Jul 2011)

Yo es que veo el oro o el bitcoin, no para especular (quizá ahora en los inicios sí) sino para no perder tus ahorros cuando los sistemas monetarios se vuelven avaros y corruptos.


----------



## vapeador (14 Jul 2011)

f5inet dijo:


> pero la belleza del sistema es que permite a CUALQUIER PERSONA DEL MUNDO vender y comprar servicios a traves de internet CON INDEPENDENCIA DE ENTIDADES BANCARIAS. o sea, hay que imaginarse bitcoin como 'oro digital' (con las consabidas salvedades).



Cualquier persona puede comprar BTCs a otros particulares por un tipo de cambio pactado entre ellos en otra moneda o por servicios... Hay gente que admite BTCs a cambio de productos/servicios que no tienen los gravámenes del dinero fiat. 

Además, puedes tener tantas cuentas como quieras de forma automática y sin coste, con lo que es fácil evitar que se sigan la pista a ciertas transacciones. Esto puede ser "bueno" o "malo", como lo es un cuchillo, que puede servir para cortar un filete o el cuello del vecino...



f5inet dijo:


> Precisamente, si algo permite Bitcoin a alguien que sepa tomarle el pulso al sistema, es vivir en un sitio BARATO (por ejemplo, tailandia) y vender en un sitio CARO (por ejemplo, europa o USA) saltandose todos los aranceles y leyes gilipollescas. y eso, los de SilkRoadMarket, por ejemplo, lo han entendido muy bien.



El negocio de SilkRoad no viene por saltarse los "aranceles"... pero el ejemplo es bueno. 



f5inet dijo:


> ¿que vosotros no lo entendeis? sin problemas, seguid con vuestro preciometro, insultando a vuestros politicos y llamando a la revolucion desde vuestro sofa. yo, por mi parte, seguire minando y tratando de ganar dinero de una forma u otra.



Y repitiendo los tópicos de "ej que esto eh ehpaña" y "aquí si no tienes padrino no haces ná".

Menos mineros, menos competencia, mas beneficio. Por mi que dejen de minar todos los que han entrado en los últimos 3 meses, que ya sigo yo.


----------



## vapeador (14 Jul 2011)

Abner dijo:


> Yo es que veo el oro o el bitcoin, no para especular (quizá ahora en los inicios sí) sino para no perder tus ahorros cuando los sistemas monetarios se vuelven avaros y corruptos.



Es una buena forma de verlo que yo comparto.

Pero, cuanta gente está "refugiada en oro" y cuanta "especula con oro"?

Lo uno no quita la otro... pero el oro tiene una fortaleza propia que el BTC no tiene, por eso el refugio parece mas endeble hoy en día.


----------



## Fetuccini (14 Jul 2011)

vapeador dijo:


> Lo saca "despacio"
> 
> Yo creo que ahora se podría hacer, por el estado del BTC, pero solo llevaría a colocarlo en un nivel de "dar miedo", esto es, si lo hacen crecer artificialmente (Puñetazo encima de la mesa invirtiendo $1M en BTCs), resultará que el BTC no cambiara a $14 sino a digamos $100.
> 
> ...



¿Has visto alguna vez un libro de órdenes en la Bolsa? Eso de despacio y rápido, como que no funciona mágicamente. Si alguien entra con 1M y da el puñetazo, va a secar el libro por la parte de la oferta, barriendo el 14, el 15, el 16... imaginemos que las últimas órdenes de venta están en el 20. El tipo del millón ya no compra a 14, sino a un promedio entre 14 y 20 y ni siquiera había mercado para su millón.

Al día siguiente empiezan a salir BTCs de las carteras para cambiar por $, ante la subida la gente pone las órdenes de venta a 20, 25 y 30, y el tipo del millón sigue secando el libro de órdenes. Al cabo de una semana acaba el millón y el libro se queda en $100 en la parte de la venta. Habrá gente con ganas de especular con la subida que acompañe al del millón, empujando también el precio hacia arriba. Llega la hora de hacer beneficios.

El tipo del millón empieza a deshacer posiciones "despacio", agotando la alcista. El especulador que acompañaba se acojona y "corta pérdidas" vendiendo a mercado a 90, le sigue el 80, el 70... todo el mundo sabe que en esto de las burbujas el lado de la caída es bastante más abrupto que la subida, y es muy probable que la estrategia de salir "despacio" te haga salir a promedios de 15-20 cuando el promedio de compra lo tenías en 50.


----------



## ninfireblade (14 Jul 2011)

Fetuccini dijo:


> ¿Has visto alguna vez un libro de órdenes en la Bolsa? Eso de despacio y rápido, como que no funciona mágicamente. Si alguien entra con 1M y da el puñetazo, va a secar el libro por la parte de la oferta, barriendo el 14, el 15, el 16... imaginemos que las últimas órdenes de venta están en el 20. El tipo del millón ya no compra a 14, sino a un promedio entre 14 y 20 y ni siquiera había mercado para su millón.
> 
> Al día siguiente empiezan a salir BTCs de las carteras para cambiar por $, ante la subida la gente pone las órdenes de venta a 20, 25 y 30, y el tipo del millón sigue secando el libro de órdenes. Al cabo de una semana acaba el millón y el libro se queda en $100 en la parte de la venta. Habrá gente con ganas de especular con la subida que acompañe al del millón, empujando también el precio hacia arriba. Llega la hora de hacer beneficios.
> 
> El tipo del millón empieza a deshacer posiciones "despacio", agotando la alcista. El especulador que acompañaba se acojona y "corta pérdidas" vendiendo a mercado a 90, le sigue el 80, el 70... todo el mundo sabe que en esto de las burbujas el lado de la caída es bastante más abrupto que la subida, y es muy probable que la estrategia de salir "despacio" te haga salir a promedios de 15-20 cuando el promedio de compra lo tenías en 50.




A ver aqui tambien parece que hay que explicarlo todo, parece mentira. El dato de 1M o de 14$ es lo de menos, el concepto es el de manipular el precio inyectando dinero, eso es claramente posible. Cuanto dinero hay que meter y a que precio es lo de menos.

Lo que dices de que las bajadas son mas abruptas que las subidas se da en los sistemas que permiten especular a la baja, ponerse corto. Aqui es mas dificil a no ser que consigas a alguien que te los preste.


----------



## Fetuccini (14 Jul 2011)

ninfireblade dijo:


> A ver aqui tambien parece que hay que explicarlo todo, parece mentira. El dato de 1M o de 14$ es lo de menos, el concepto es el de manipular el precio inyectando dinero, eso es claramente posible. Cuanto dinero hay que meter y a que precio es lo de menos.
> 
> Lo que dices de que las bajadas son mas abruptas que las subidas se da en los sistemas que permiten especular a la baja, ponerse corto. Aqui es mas dificil a no ser que consigas a alguien que te los preste.



Por mucho que explicas, no explicas nada. ¿Cuánto dinero hay que meter para manipular el mercado de BTC? Si metes mucho, perderás. Si metes poco, no manipularás. Si compras muy rápido, agotarás la oferta y te subirá el precio de golpe. Si metes muy despacio, no tendrás tiempo a manipular y serás tú el manipulado. Si sales muy rápido agotarás la demanda y caerá el precio. Si sales muy lento, otros saldrán más rápido al ver la caída y todo caerá antes de que puedas hacer el beneficio.

¡Por supuesto que se puede manipular cualquier mercado inyectando dinero! Nadie ha dicho lo contrario, lo que se dice es que esa manipulación no compensa, y por tanto nadie va a hacerla. Hasta yo puedo manipular el mercado mundial del petróleo, o del dólar... el problema es que es imposible aprovecharme de ello si no hay fundamentales detrás que apoyen mi "manipulación" (por ejemplo, el ataque a la libra de Soros: la libra no cayó porque Soros se pusiese corto, cayó porque Soros vio antes que nadie que tenía que caer y le dio el último empujón).

Cualquier mercado líquido va a caer abruptamente si a la gente se le da por vender. Repásate la burbuja de los tulipanes: nadie se ponía corto de tulipanes, simplemente se desató un pánico vendedor porque la gente había tomado prestado para comprar a cualquier precio. Luego, al caer el precio, se empiezan a ejecutar las ventas automáticas cuando se agota el margen.


----------



## ninfireblade (14 Jul 2011)

Fetuccini dijo:


> Hasta yo puedo manipular el mercado mundial del petróleo, o del dólar... el problema es que es imposible aprovecharme de ello si no hay fundamentales detrás que apoyen mi "manipulación"




Vaya no sabia que el Sr. A. Ortega posteba en este foro. Luego le paso mi wallet a ver si me puede hacer una humilde donacion.


----------



## Abner (14 Jul 2011)

La manipulación, siempre es posible, en la Bolsa se hace constantemente, los POMO days no son más que días en los que la FED invierte en Bolsa. Buena parte del QE1 y QE2 han ido a parar allí, si no, la Bolsa americana y europea estaría en torno a un 30% más abajo. Todo esto, me parece sin embargo anecdótico en el caso de los Bitcoins. ¿Qué confiere su fortaleza al bitcoin a futuro? No importa su valor con respecto al dólar o el euro, lo importante es la cantidad de riqueza o productos que en un momento determinado representa. A futuro, el tema será que con bitcoins podrás hacer la compra-venta de multitud de cosas, así pues, a la gente no le interesará deshacerse de sus bitcoins por dinero fiat salvo que lo necesite impepinablemente para comprar algo que no se pueda hacer con bitcoins, y además que sea algo que se haga en el momento (si lo conviertes prematuramente, la inflación hará que tu cambio en dólares o euros vaya perdiendo valor). Hoy por hoy, el que tenga bitcoins, lo mejor que puede hacer es mantenerlos. Que los bancos centrales han comprado un huevo de oro, sí, ¿y? ¿acaso eso afecta a los que tengan oro? Lo importante es la cantidad de riqueza real que el oro o el bitcoin representen, ahora mismo un banco podría vender todas sus reservas de oro, con lo cuál su cotización con respecto al euro o dólar probablemente bajaría, la cuestión es, dado el montante de riqueza total mundial, ¿cuánta de ella representa el oro o el bitcoin? 
La respuesta a esa pregunta no es fácil, sin embargo es a la vez muy simple. El valor de un bitcoin u onza será aquel que otorgue la falta de confianza en el sistema monetario. Si el sistema monetario se corrompe, más gente comprará bitcoins u oro para salirse de ese sistema, y por tanto, más riqueza representará el bitcoin porque se le está dando más confianza, y menos riqueza representará el sistema monetario.

La pregunta del millón es: Viendo el patio como está con un QE3 a la vuelta de la esquina y una posible quiebra del euro ¿en qué se va a depositar la confianza?


----------



## ninfireblade (14 Jul 2011)

Abner dijo:


> ¿Qué confiere su fortaleza al bitcoin a futuro? No importa su valor con respecto al dólar o el euro, lo importante es la cantidad de riqueza o productos que en un momento determinado representa.




Eso es una contradiccion en si misma. Esas dos relaciones son indivisibles.


----------



## Abner (14 Jul 2011)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Eso es una contradiccion en si misma. Esas dos relaciones son indivisibles.



Creo que no, si se da el caso de que realmente no puedes estar seguro de cuánto representa realmente en riqueza real la moneda en concreto. ¿Cuánta gente sabía que la masa monetaria estaba aumentando? Es más, si nos atenemos a la distribución del euro, un euro aquí en España era más barato, representaba menos riqueza que en Alemania al mismo tiempo, (intereses negativos en España, intereses positivos en Alemania, hiper-inflación en España orientada especialmente a la vivienda).
Si se supone que un euro debería representar la misma cantidad de riqueza en Alemania que en España, ¿cómo es esto posible? Yo creo que porque la transmisión de la información del valor del euro no es real ni uniforme, de tal forma que la información del tipo de cambio que puedes tener en un momento dado no se corresponda en absoluto con su valor real de representación de riqueza. Al fin y al cabo, un euro ha estado mucho más caro, hasta 1,50$ ¿te han cambiado los precios en algún momento como para inducirte a pensar que tu poder adquisitivo ha aumentado? ¿Qué ha bajado, el dólar, y el euro ha permanecido, o el euro ha subido y el dólar se ha mantenido estable?

Es un tema complicado. Quizá por eso nos la meten doblada una y otra vez.

Dicho de otro modo. Mira el aumento de la cotización del oro. ¿Realmente la moneda se ha devaluado tanto como refleja el precio del oro, o el que vende oro lo está vendiendo mucho más caro por la distorsión actual del mercado por pánico de corralito e hiper-inflación? Por eso yo no me fío de un tipo de cambio


----------



## ninfireblade (15 Jul 2011)

Si con 1 BTC te compras un producto X y ese producto X vale Y dolares pues entonces 1 BTC = Y dolares, es asi de simple


----------



## papapitufo_borrado (15 Jul 2011)

vapeador dijo:


> Percibir, lo que se dice percibir, percibo que o bien no sabe leer, o bien su capacidad cognitiva tiene unas serias limitaciones (lo que lamentaria profundamente), o bien que todo lo que tiene de vago lo tiene de bocazas y ha decidido trollear para aumentar en uno su numero de mensajes.
> 
> Me parece que aqui se han explicado hasta la saciedad esas dudas y conceptos, con lo que si quiere hacer una pregunta concreta tras leer todo lo aqui expuesto seguro que es bien recibida y contestada. Igualmente si propone un debate interesante.
> 
> Pero para sumar mensajes, vayase a hacer poles a forocoches



Sr, para "sumar mensajes" como dice Ud, simplemente me bastaria poner "pole" "pillo sitio" "entro a ver" "estoy de acuerdo" "+1 " o mil respuestas a comentarios similares y que tanto veo por aqui.
Si mira con detenimiento mi historial de post iniciados, respuestas, y comentarios notará que CASI NINGUNO BAJA de 500 palabras. Si esto es sumar respuestas, no lo veo muy efectivo ni rápido. (como este sistema de bitcoin del cual me permito opinar, con fundamento o sin él, porque me da la real gana. Por lo demás. no entiendo bien lo de "sumar respuestas", ¿con que objeto? ¿regalan una xbox360 a los mil mensajes?..Por favor...

Permitame decirle una vez explicado esto, y visto la manera en que ud me falta el respeto y me ataca gratuitamente, también le dare la opinión que de ud me merece, y opino que ud es un DESGRACIADO INFELIZ, y un FANBOY PATÉTICO, por atacarme de esa manera al dar mi opinión en un FORO, que para eso esta.
Con toda la acritud del mundo. Ale, a cascarla caramierda.

P.D: Si bien en otro msj he puesto que "deseo que la iniciativa salga adelante" ahora que he visto el tono de burla y condescendencia con que se me ha contestado, tan sólo deseo revisitar este post dentro de un par de años y constatar que vuestros adorados bitcoins fruto de dejaros el ordenador todo el dia encendido, valen menos que los sellos de Afinsa...
Y el único "guinner inversoh" ha sido Iberdrola, y subsidiariamente Nvidia y Ati.
Saludos


----------



## Abner (15 Jul 2011)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Si con 1 BTC te compras un producto X y ese producto X vale Y dolares pues entonces 1 BTC = Y dolares, es asi de simple



No estoy seguro de eso, la información del precio no se transmite instantáneamente, por ejemplo, con los cambios de cotización tan brutales que hay ahora mismo en bitcoin, ¿los precios de silkroad se acompasan exactamente con el valor en dólares del producto que representan? Yo es que no me van las dronjas. Pero una manera de ver esto es ver la evolución a través del tiempo de la cotización del bitcoin y al mismo tiempo del valor de productos que estén representados por bitcoins y dólares simultáneamente.


----------



## Tuttle (15 Jul 2011)

El control de la moneda lo realiza la comunidad de expertos que sabe como funciona, si demasiados agentes se ponen a manipularla ya se encargarán ellos de hacer algo para controlarla, incluso llegando al fork. 

Una moneda es útil y tiene valor tanto y cuanto sea usable y aceptada, esta tiene una comunidad detrás muy preparada y dispuesta a que lo sea.


----------



## vidarr (31 Jul 2011)

El "banco" virtual de bitcoins mybitcoin.com, que se cita en el post inicial, parece revelarse como de poca confianza.

Mybitcoin is a scam!
Why is mybitcoin down and where is the payment I sent to 12 hours ago? : Bitcoin


----------



## bubbler (8 Ago 2011)

Quiebra del banco Mybitcoin


----------



## bubbler (8 Ago 2011)

¿Por qué el iniciador de este hilo y sus defensores no dan una opinión al respecto?
Sería interesante...

(que conste que pienso que el concepto teórico de distribución me parece bien, discrepo en la implantación que se ha realizado).


----------



## Saturno (8 Ago 2011)

Tag:ante la duda prefiero el tocomocho


----------



## Abner (8 Ago 2011)

Parece que no ha quebrado. Ha estado cerrado una semana porque descubrieron una intrusión en el sistema. No se debe tener el wallet en la nube, está claro. Estas webs debieran tener una seguridad tan fuerte como los bancos.


----------



## Deadzoner (12 Ago 2011)

bubbler dijo:


> ¿Por qué el iniciador de este hilo y sus defensores no dan una opinión al respecto?
> Sería interesante...
> 
> (que conste que pienso que el concepto teórico de distribución me parece bien, discrepo en la implantación que se ha realizado).



No es un banco, es un chiringuito financiero que se ha dejado robar sin actualizar software ni pagar programadores


----------



## melchor rodriguez (12 Ago 2011)

Deadzoner dijo:


> No es un banco, es un chiringuito financiero que se ha dejado robar sin actualizar software ni pagar programadores



Era un banco de custodia. 

Por lo menos, el Estado no ha tenido que rescatarlo. 

Aprendizaje en una economía libre dentro de un mercado no regulado.


----------



## FoSz2 (29 Nov 2011)

Aprovecho el video para reflotar y preguntar un par de cositas.

[YOUTUBE]W3s6R23vmRY[/YOUTUBE]

¿Hay algún listado de bares, tiendas, fruterías, etc. en España que acepten Bitcoin?

¿Todas las transacciones quedan registradas?, ¿no existe la posibilidad de dinero negro?


----------



## ninfireblade (29 Nov 2011)

Las transacciones quedan registradas pero son anonimas.


----------



## Vanish (29 Nov 2011)

Lo que no hay es posibilidad de dinero blanco


----------



## Greco (29 Nov 2011)

Lo que es principalmente BitCoin es un desperdicio ingente de potencia de calculo que podria ser usada en cosas mucho mas productivas.

Buena tarde.


----------



## ninfireblade (29 Nov 2011)

Lo que para unos es improductivo para otros puede ser muy productivo.


----------



## ryo (29 Nov 2011)

Nunca es un desperdicio derribar gobiernos arrebatándoles el monopolio de la moneda.


----------



## Orangecoop (29 Nov 2011)

pero bitcoin no había caído en picado por el robo de 60.000 cuentas hace como 3 o 4 meses?


----------



## Taxidermista (30 Nov 2011)

Orangecoop dijo:


> pero bitcoin no había caído en picado por el robo de 60.000 cuentas hace como 3 o 4 meses?



Mayormente:







Ahora mismo ronda los 3 dólares al cambio.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (23 May 2012)

Ahora que la mitad del foro se ha abierto una cuenta en Swissquote bank seguro que a alguien se le ha ocurrido emplear Bitcoins para evitar la trazabilidad de las transferencias hasta esa cuenta no declarada en Suiza. ¿Verdad?

Parece sencillito. Se compran a un minero español.... se transfieren a un exchange (MtGox o Intersango) y de alli se hace un cambio a moneda fiat e ingreso a tu cuenta suiza.


----------



## Ds_84 (23 May 2012)

Pa tontos.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (23 May 2012)

¿Estás seguro de comprender el funcionamiento?


----------



## hdb3 (23 Jun 2012)

Es ahora el momento de vender bitcoins?

Entre el mes pasado con 2000 bitcoins a 3,8 euros/Bitcoin.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (23 Jun 2012)

citocromo dijo:


> Así muy por encima, BTC es una moneda "deflacionaria", está programada para que se llegue a un máximo de 21M BTC, allá por el 2040. Es decir, que toda la economía movida por bitcoins sólo podrá hacerse con esos 21 millones de unidades, así que es de esperar que las cosas valgan menos con el tiempo. Lo bueno es que esta moneda está preparada para manejarse hasta con 8 decimales (decenas de nanocoins, si no me equivoco), con lo que no será raro comprar cosas por 35 uBTC o 30 nBTC con el tiempo.
> 
> Por otra parte, generar un BTC no es "gratis", cuesta mucho tiempo de cálculo, con el consiguiente gasto eléctrico, y el asunto está pensado para que no sea rentable montar un clúster a calcular hashes intensivamente, siempre siempre vas a perder dinero, la electricidad necesaria para calcular un block (50 BTC, el que saca un hash válido se lleva eso) siempre valdrá más que esos 50 BTC. Es una moneda donde todas las transacciones son públicas, anónimas y se registran en red, y hace falta mucha capacidad de cálculo para mantener el chiringuito, por tanto digamos que esa capacidad de cálculo se paga con BTC. Además, aunque te montes un super ordenador con capaz de calcular 50 GHash/s, tu potencia de cálculo se "diluye" en la red.
> 
> Mucha gente se dedica a participar en 'pools' de cálculo, donde hay tropecientos clientes trabajando sobre un mismo bloque y cuando se saca el hash bueno, se reparten esos 50 BTC proporcionalmente entre los participantes y en su aportación al total del cálculo. Uno de los más famosos, deepbit.net, está por los 3100 GHash/s actualmente, así que con un PC relativamente potente puedes aspirar a ganar 4 ó 5 mBTC por bloque resuelto. Un bloque suele resolverse en un tiempo variable, que puede ir desde 5 min hasta más de 90, así que calcula el dinero que puedes ganar al día y si te compensa el gasto de electricidad.



La manera real de minar bitcoins y que te salga bien es comprando codigo para crear una botnet, modificandolo para que no te lo pillen los antivirus, y finalmente creando la botnet. Lo demas no da resultados


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (19 Jul 2012)

Bitcoin price soars above $9 for the first time in almost a year | Ars Technica


> *Bitcoin price soars above $9 for the first time in almost a year*
> The currency's value has soared 40 percent in the last month.
> 
> by Timothy B. Lee - Jul 18, 2012 7:50 pm UTC
> ...


----------



## Sr.Mojón (19 Jul 2012)

¡Qué gran forero fue Putirereloaded!
Ahora me estoy acordando de su memorable frase:
"Yo sólo creo en la tabla periódica"

A la que yo personalmente añadiría:
Yo sólo creo en la tabla periódica y en Bitcoin.

PD. Enhorabuena a los que siguen creyendo en el poder de las matemáticas.


----------



## waukegan (20 Jul 2012)

El principal problema que yo le veo a esta moneda es que es deflacionaria, no se adapta al valor de los bienes y servicios en circulación con lo que la gente tendería a atesorarla con la esperanza de que su valor aumente, ya que solo habrá 21 millones de unidades. Por tanto se convierte más en reserva de valor que en forma de intercambio....para eso ya tenemos los metales precisosos. Deberían haber incluído alguna forma de oxidación para que esto fuese útil.

Al final el resultado son montones de geeks comprando hardware para hacer minería y atesorando sus bitcoins con la esperanza de que serán ricos en el futuro, sin que exista apenas una economía real para respaldar sus monedas. Si fuese oxidables, estos geeks la sacarían al mercado y los comerciantes a su vez se animarían a entrar en la moneda


----------



## vigobay (28 Jul 2012)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Pa tontos.



Tienes toda la razón. Es "pa tontos" el no ver la oportunidad. Profundiza un poco sobre el tema y si entiendes un poco de matemáticas verás que como dijo algún forero a la hora de invertir aparte de creer en la tabla periódica cree también en el Bitcoin. El tiempo te lo dirá y tu verás si dejas escapar el tren o te subes...Tu decides pero no sueltes comentarios gratuitos sin base de ningún tipo que vas de sobrao.


----------



## << 49 >> (29 Jul 2012)

Bitcoin es fraudulento porque el valor que tiene es *arbitrario* y no está respaldado por nada.

El valor del euro, aún siendo una moneda fiat, está respaldado por la economía de toda la eurozona, y hay un mecanismo muy sencillo que garantiza su estabilidad a largo plazo, llamado balanza comercial. Si el euro bajara de cotización de repente a la mitad (cosa imposible como veremos), la eurozona exportaría el doble y todo el mundo querría euros para comprarnos cosas baratas, al comprarse muchos euros subirían de precio, lo cual haría que el euro recuperase su valor. Lo mismo si de repente el euro se apreciara mucho de golpe, nuestros productos serían caros y ya nadie querría euros, al bajar la demanda de euros, el precio descendería. Es decir, los precios de las monedas se autoregulan con las balanzas comerciales de los países que las usan.

¿Tiene el bitcoin algún mecanismo parecido que garantice su estabilidad?

No, no lo tiene, y de hecho los bandazos que pega su cotización son de espanto, lo mismo puede valer ocho que ochenta. Además, por mucho que "cotice" con respecto al dólar, nadie ha sabido explicarme quién decidió su valor inicial y en base a qué criterio. A esto le llamo yo el pecado original. Si su valor no puede derivarse de algo real (aunque haya fluctuado a partir de entonces) entonces su valor es puramente ficticio.

Yo creo en las matemáticas, pero en el caso del bitcoin las matemáticas no son suficiente.


----------



## K-KABOOM (29 Jul 2012)

Independientemente de que veo que el sistema es algo fabuloso. Que la idea es magnífica.

Simplemente dudo mucho que llegue a mucho más, hay demasiados intereses poderosos a los que un sistema de ésta categoría les supone un problema.

Y también creo que hay alguien que seguramente esté haciendo un buen negocio con éste invento.

No tengo ahora mismo un ordenador de nivel para probar el mining, pero si lo tuviera lo haría, como poco para probar.

S2


----------



## waukegan (29 Jul 2012)

<< 49 >> dijo:


> Bitcoin es fraudulento porque el valor que tiene es *arbitrario* y no está respaldado por nada.
> 
> El valor del euro, aún siendo una moneda fiat, está respaldado por la economía de toda la eurozona, y hay un mecanismo muy sencillo que garantiza su estabilidad a largo plazo, llamado balanza comercial. Si el euro bajara de cotización de repente a la mitad (cosa imposible como veremos), la eurozona exportaría el doble y todo el mundo querría euros para comprarnos cosas baratas, al comprarse muchos euros subirían de precio, lo cual haría que el euro recuperase su valor. Lo mismo si de repente el euro se apreciara mucho de golpe, nuestros productos serían caros y ya nadie querría euros, al bajar la demanda de euros, el precio descendería. Es decir, los precios de las monedas se autoregulan con las balanzas comerciales de los países que las usan.
> 
> ...



Cualquier moneda basa su valor en la demanda y oferta monetaria. Los bitcoins son escasos por definición e imposibles de falsificar. Si la gente decide comerciar en la moneda, habrá demanda de bitcoins y los precios subirán.

El tema es ... ¿que incentivos existen para entrar en la economía de bitcoins?. Un escollo importante es la asimetría.... ¿entrarías en una economía en la que ya está repartido el bacalao?. Yo no lo veo claro. Sin embargo está ganando popularidad gracias a Silk Road. En fin, habrá que observar


----------



## << 49 >> (29 Jul 2012)

waukegan dijo:


> Cualquier moneda basa su valor en la demanda y oferta monetaria.



No. Si te remontas lo suficiente, la mayoría de las monedas basan su valor *original* en algo tangible, como por ejemplo el oro o la plata. Una vez que la moneda existe y es aceptada como tal, la pones a cotizar y a partir de ahí es el mercado el que decide su precio posterior, y entonces lo del oro y la plata ya da igual.

Pero primero tiene que valer algo, y luego es cuando cotiza, no al revés.

En el caso del bitcoin pretendéis que tenga valor porque se compra y se vende, y pretendéis que se compre y se venda por el valor que tiene, todo al mismo tiempo.

Lo dicho, el bitcoin tiene un problema insoluble de los de huevo y gallina.


----------



## waukegan (29 Jul 2012)

Y sin embargo se mueve.... Es decir, se está usando gracias al semianonimato que garantiza y su infalsificabilidad como moneda de cambio... dicen las malas lenguas que sobre todo en Silk Road y para lo que ya sabemos. El resultado es que te dan 8.5 dolarazos o su equivalente en oro en servicios como liberty reserve.

En cuanto al oro y su supuesto valor tangible me remito a los hilos al respecto.


----------



## Mabuse (30 Jul 2012)

Coinabul.com: World's first Bitcoin-to-Gold service!

Se puede comprar oro, parece.


----------



## Mabuse (4 Ago 2012)

Han organnizado una quedada de bitcoin. Me pasaré a ver de qué va el tema, que hay un par de eventos que me interesan. Ya os contaré si iba en serio o es una de esas sinergias powerpointistas que tanto se estilan en estos tiempos.

Bitcoin Party


----------



## Toctocquienes (4 Ago 2012)

¿Y esto para qué sirve? ¿Cómo se usa? La gente que da oro a cambio de bitcoins, ¿qué hace luego?

¿Seguro que esto no son tulipanes como aquellos de la bolsa de Holanda?

Pregunto sólo.


----------



## Gobbo (4 Ago 2012)

Me da mucha confianza en este sistema el que la página que se recomienda como "banco" (mybitcoin.com) no esté operativa :fiufiu:

Buscando un poco: Qué pasa con MyBitcoin | Bitcoin en Español
Un mes después del post original.


----------



## Mabuse (4 Ago 2012)

Toctocquienes dijo:


> ¿Y esto para qué sirve? ¿Cómo se usa? La gente que da oro a cambio de bitcoins, ¿qué hace luego?
> 
> ¿Seguro que esto no son tulipanes como aquellos de la bolsa de Holanda?
> 
> Pregunto sólo.




En la primera página del hilo explican el funcionamiento. Me parece más cómodo que el dinero de los bancos, al menos para transacciones electrónicas, par comprar cosas físicas, en los enlaces de la primera página hay unos cuantos listados de tiendas que venden productos.


----------



## Mabuse (4 Ago 2012)

Gobbo dijo:


> Me da mucha confianza en este sistema el que la página que se recomienda como "banco" (mybitcoin.com) no esté operativa :fiufiu:
> 
> Buscando un poco: Qué pasa con MyBitcoin | Bitcoin en Español
> Un mes después del post original.



Por lo que he visto, guardar los BTC en un banco es andar provocando a los juanquers. Parece que lo más seguro es guardar la cartera (un archivo llamado wallet.dat) en un pincho o un portátil viejo y no dejarlo cerca de imanes.


----------



## Toctocquienes (4 Ago 2012)

En la primera página no se explica lo que yo quiero saber. 
¿Qué saca un tío que está dispuesto a cambiar oro por bitcoins?
¿Cuál es el valor de esto? ¿Cómo se traduce esto en oro o dinero?


----------



## Mabuse (4 Ago 2012)

Toctocquienes dijo:


> En la primera página no se explica lo que yo quiero saber.
> ¿Qué saca un tío que está dispuesto a cambiar oro por bitcoins?
> ¿Cuál es el valor de esto? ¿Cómo se traduce esto en oro o dinero?



Saca lo que su habilidad le permita. Vale lo que en ese momento se aprecie que vale. Se traduce en oro a través de los puntos de venta e intercambio de oro. Es dinero, funciona como dinero, y tiene los mismos riesgos que cualquier moneda. Los aztecas usaban semillas de chocolate, los polinesios piedras talladas, y los americanos papeles de color verde.

Y lo explican exhaustivamente en los enlaces de la primera página. Yo, de momento lo veo bastante útil, pues no ocupa más que unos pocos bits en un ordenador y es fácil de usar.


----------



## Opinión Cualificada (5 Ago 2012)

Me la suda


----------



## FoSz2 (5 Ago 2012)

Toctocquienes dijo:


> En la primera página no se explica lo que yo quiero saber.
> ¿Qué saca un tío que está dispuesto a cambiar oro por bitcoins?
> ¿Cuál es el valor de esto? ¿Cómo se traduce esto en oro o dinero?



Yo aún no tengo, pero creo compraré en breve un poco.

Es dinero que no está controlado por los bancos centrales, imita el comportamiento del oro. Aunque sólo sea para diversificar ya sirve bastante. 

Ahora, que a mi me da un poco de pánico tenerlo en un lapiz de memoria o un disco duro...
y luego está el tema de adquirir cosas directamente con bitcoins, que por ahora no hay nada, pero si se entra antes que las masas es aún más interesante, no?


----------



## Señor Calopez (5 Ago 2012)

Menuda mierda de hilo y menuda mierda de invento. Toda la puta vida diciendo que loh' "papelitoh'" no valen nada, y ahora pierden el culo por algo que cualquier hacker puede multiplicar como si fuera el maná.


----------



## ninfireblade (5 Ago 2012)

Kicker Casillas dijo:


> Menuda mierda de hilo y menuda mierda de invento. Toda la puta vida diciendo que loh' "papelitoh'" no valen nada, y ahora pierden el culo por *algo que cualquier hacker puede multiplicar como si fuera el maná*.




Que atrevida es la ignorancia.


----------



## MaReK82 (5 Ago 2012)

Kicker Casillas dijo:


> Menuda mierda de hilo y menuda mierda de invento. Toda la puta vida diciendo que loh' "papelitoh'" no valen nada, y ahora pierden el culo por algo que cualquier hacker puede multiplicar como si fuera el maná.



Yo también pienso igual. Lo que pasa es que de momento su uso no es muy popular, e imagino que los hackers preferirán atacar la web de la CIA o cosas así. Pero no creo que sea algo TOTALMENTE seguro contra los hackers. Torres más altas han caído, y a poco que se lo propongan, estoy seguro que podrán "piratear" ese dinero virtual.


----------



## Mabuse (5 Ago 2012)

La quedada fue bien. Después de una breve introducción en la que se explicó el funcionamiento básico del BTC charlamos sobre los proyectos en curso, las posibilidades de negocio, el uso seguro del bitcoin y se compraron algunos bitcoins a buen precio. En resumen, es una moneda digital, especialmente cómodo para su uso en Internet, le queda mucho camino por recorrer hasta poder implantarse del todo en el mundo físico.
El hackeo de la moneda es prácticamente imposible y con el actual número de usuarios, alterar sus operaciones necesitaría del uso de varios CPD con superordenadores.

Los problemas legales derivan principalmente de que está en un limbo jurídico, principalmente porque no le interesa a los prebostes el uso de una moneda que no se puede controlar desde un banco central, la emisión es automática y las transacciones se verifican por los programas cliente de cada usuario en una especie de cálculo distribuído. Cada transacción se publica en la red y se puede comprobar su estado y las verificaciones superadas, las verificaciones se hacen cada diez minutos y para dar por asntada una operación de intercambio se necesitan seis verificaciones, eso deja a los bancos fuera del juego y reduce las comisiones al mínimo.


----------



## DarkGabo (5 Ago 2012)

MaReK82 dijo:


> Yo también pienso igual. Lo que pasa es que de momento su uso no es muy popular, e imagino que los hackers preferirán atacar la web de la CIA o cosas así. Pero no creo que sea algo TOTALMENTE seguro contra los hackers. Torres más altas han caído, y a poco que se lo propongan, estoy seguro que podrán "piratear" ese dinero virtual.



Tecnicamente es infinitamente mas facil robarlo, como ocurre con cualquier moneda. Si aprenden un poco sobre criptografia y se entiende el algoritmo entenderan que es bastante conplicado, los hackers prefieren instalar keylogers o interceptar datos. Eso del mana como que no...

Si bien no digo que es imposible, informense señores.


----------



## albayalde (5 Ago 2012)

Los que esteis actualmente minando ¿Que equipo utilizais?
La verdad es que hoy me ha dado por mirar esto del bitcoin,y me he puesto a ello, pero veo que aquí en este nuestro querido Españistan,no parece que sea muy rentable por las reiteradas subidas del coste del Kw/h, estoy calculando con un coste aproximado de 0,17 kw/h 
haciendo cálculos , mi equipo esta procesando a 330 Hash Rate (mega-hashes / second)
y calculando al cambio actual me saldria mas o menos lo mismo ganada que consumido en electricidad,Para el invierno puede ser una nuena solucion para calentar una habitacion a coste 0, pero ahora no le veo mucho beneficio
actualmente estoy usando una 5850 con el core a 850 memoria a 600 y voltage 1,093
¿Que es lo que estais usando y como compensais el coste energetico?


----------



## Mabuse (5 Ago 2012)

albayalde dijo:


> Los que esteis actualmente minando ¿Que equipo utilizais?
> La verdad es que hoy me ha dado por mirar esto del bitcoin,y me he puesto a ello, pero veo que aquí en este nuestro querido Españistan,no parece que sea muy rentable por las reiteradas subidas del coste del Kw/h, estoy calculando con un coste aproximado de 0,17 kw/h
> haciendo cálculos , mi equipo esta procesando a 330 Hash Rate (mega-hashes / second)
> y calculando al cambio actual me saldria mas o menos lo mismo ganada que consumido en electricidad,Para el invierno puede ser una nuena solucion para calentar una habitacion a coste 0, pero ahora no le veo mucho beneficio
> ...



Siempre puedes montarte un panel solar/generador eólico/diesel. Un panel casero para alimentar un PC con un SAI para estabilizar la corriente y cambiar la alimentación te saldría por menos de doscientos leuros. El molino ya no lo tengo claro, pues puedes hasta hacerlo con piezas del vertedero, y ni idea de cuanto cuesta un generador diesel. De todas formas en otoño es la primera disminución en la salida de bitcoins y no se si saldrá rentable minar con gráficas.

Puedes echar un ojo por aquí.
https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?board=44.0


----------



## albayalde (6 Ago 2012)

Mabuse dijo:


> Siempre puedes montarte un panel solar/generador eólico/diesel. Un panel casero para alimentar un PC con un SAI para estabilizar la corriente y cambiar la alimentación te saldría por menos de doscientos leuros. El molino ya no lo tengo claro, pues puedes hasta hacerlo con piezas del vertedero, y ni idea de cuanto cuesta un generador diesel. De todas formas en otoño es la primera disminución en la salida de bitcoins y no se si saldrá rentable minar con gráficas.
> 
> Puedes echar un ojo por aquí.
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?board=44.0



Con un generador ya te digo que sale mas caro seguro,lo del panel solar lo pense,y si tuviera donde ponerlo lo montaba seguro.Lo único que creo que podría hacer sería irme a la serie 7xxx de ati pero,las gráficas de alta gama estan entorno a los 400 euros .
En el enlace que pusiste no veo nada, sbre la nueva manera de decodificar los bloques, hoy leí un comentario que decía que se iba a cambiar en breve, pero no especificaban nada


----------



## Mabuse (6 Ago 2012)

albayalde dijo:


> Con un generador ya te digo que sale mas caro seguro,lo del panel solar lo pense,y si tuviera donde ponerlo lo montaba seguro.Lo único que creo que podría hacer sería irme a la serie 7xxx de ati pero,las gráficas de alta gama estan entorno a los 400 euros .
> En el enlace que pusiste no veo nada, sbre la nueva manera de decodificar los bloques, hoy leí un comentario que decía que se iba a cambiar en breve, pero no especificaban nada



Cada cuatro años, hasta el 2130 (creo) la emisión de bitcoins se divide por dos, en otoño se cumplen cuatro años de la primera emisión de un bitcoin y toca la primera reducción. En este hilo del subforo en español hablan del tema.
http://cur.lv/2j9u

El enlace es sobre las gráficas que se usan para minar en casa, configuraciones y esas cosas.


----------



## albayalde (6 Ago 2012)

Ya he visto los nuevos sitemas, a ver si mañana profundizo mas en el tema,porque no conocía de nada estos sitemas, BTCFPGA los precios son prohibitivos, perop la diferncia en consumo y cálculo es bestial


----------



## Mabuse (6 Ago 2012)

albayalde dijo:


> Ya he visto los nuevos sitemas, a ver si mañana profundizo mas en el tema,porque no conocía de nada estos sitemas, BTCFPGA los precios son prohibitivos, perop la diferncia en consumo y cálculo es bestial



Están los jalapeños, pero parece que hasta octubre no los tendrán disponibles. Cryptographic processors, sha256, security hardware - Butterfly Labs Hay también gente que está planificando FPGAs de bajo coste, pero no se cuando los tendrán listos.
http://cur.lv/2ja2


----------



## Karlillos (6 Ago 2012)

Kirot dijo:


> 1BTC son ahora mismo sobre 15$



Esto va parriba. 1BTC = 10$ . Y mira que yo pensaba que el USD se depreciaba rápido.
Y qué habian bitcoins hasta 2040? Compren, compren, esto es mejor que el ladrillo ::


----------



## muyuu (6 Ago 2012)

Mabuse dijo:


> Cada cuatro años, hasta el 2130 (creo) la emisión de bitcoins se divide por dos, en otoño se cumplen cuatro años de la primera emisión de un bitcoin y toca la primera reducción. En este hilo del subforo en español hablan del tema.
> CoinURL - Redirect
> 
> El enlace es sobre las gráficas que se usan para minar en casa, configuraciones y esas cosas.



Los bloques de 25 BTC empezarán alrededor de diciembre. El momento exacto no se sabe pero por ahí andará. 

El bloque 0 se generó el 3 de enero de 2009 a las 18h:15m:05s GMT

Desde el bloque génesis han pasado 3 años, 7 meses, 2 días, 4 horas y 40 minutos. En ese tiempo se han producido 192489 bloques. Nos da una media de 588 segundos por bloque. Hasta los 210000 faltan 17511 bloques. A este ritmo exacto pasaría el 3 de diciembre a las 4AM GMT, pero con la varianza que hay puede caer un día o dos arriba o abajo. O sea, hacia finales de otoño.


----------



## Mabuse (6 Ago 2012)

Karlillos dijo:


> Esto va parriba. 1BTC = 10$ . Y mira que yo pensaba que el USD se depreciaba rápido.
> Y qué habian bitcoins hasta 2040? Compren, compren, esto es mejor que el ladrillo ::



CoinURL - Redirect

Ayer estaba a 11USD, dicen que si hay rally será en otoño, cuando de repente todos los que hayan comprado FPGAs y ASPICs los pongan en marcha y se reduzca la emisión de BTC. O eso o el BTC desaparece.


----------



## Enderr (7 Ago 2012)

Apasionante el tema del Bitcoin, no tenía la más absoluta idea y me he merendado el hilo entero; está muy bien porque entre el debate y tal esto casi es como un FAQ muy útil para enterarse de cómo va el asunto. Comentándolo por ahí me han pasado este artículo que es bastante interesante y completo.
The Rise and Fall of Bitcoin | Wired Magazine | Wired.com

No sé cómo evolucionará el asunto, pero una moneda que permite un sistema de pagos por internet garantizando el anonimato tiene que tener futuro por fuerza. Aunque sólo sea para actividades socialmente comprometidas, en el limbo de la legalidad o totalmente ilegales.


----------



## Mabuse (7 Ago 2012)

Enderr dijo:


> Apasionante el tema del Bitcoin, no tenía la más absoluta idea y me he merendado el hilo entero; está muy bien porque entre el debate y tal esto casi es como un FAQ muy útil para enterarse de cómo va el asunto. Comentándolo por ahí me han pasado este artículo que es bastante interesante y completo.
> The Rise and Fall of Bitcoin | Wired Magazine | Wired.com
> 
> No sé cómo evolucionará el asunto, pero una moneda que permite un sistema de pagos por internet garantizando el anonimato tiene que tener futuro por fuerza. Aunque sólo sea para actividades socialmente comprometidas, en el limbo de la legalidad o totalmente ilegales.



Las actividades ilegales, en el mundo en el que vivimos, siempre se van a dar.
Dentro de lo legítimo, pero no se con que grado de legalidad están estas como Bitcoinerr - Hire people using bitcoins - Bitcoinerr o también Bitmit mercado Bitcoin - Compra y venta de bienes con Bitcoin que permiten el intercambio de bienes y servicios a través de bitcoins.


----------



## muyuu (7 Ago 2012)

Enderr dijo:


> Apasionante el tema del Bitcoin, no tenía la más absoluta idea y me he merendado el hilo entero; está muy bien porque entre el debate y tal esto casi es como un FAQ muy útil para enterarse de cómo va el asunto. Comentándolo por ahí me han pasado este artículo que es bastante interesante y completo.
> The Rise and Fall of Bitcoin | Wired Magazine | Wired.com
> 
> No sé cómo evolucionará el asunto, pero una moneda que permite un sistema de pagos por internet garantizando el anonimato tiene que tener futuro por fuerza. Aunque sólo sea para actividades socialmente comprometidas, en el limbo de la legalidad o totalmente ilegales.



Ese artículo está bastante desfasado. Desde entonces han pasado muuuuchas cosas, y tal vez la más importante ha sido el largo período de relativa estabilidad y luego las recientes subidas hasta 10-11 US$/BTC que es donde se mueve ahora mismo.

Creo que el año que viene lo veremos más claro. Falta la prueba de fuego de diciembre de este año, la primera división de la recompensa por bloque. Está por ver cómo evolucionará el cambio durante 2013. Nos encontramos hacia el final de la infancia de Bitcoin.


----------



## Mabuse (7 Ago 2012)

Acaban de publicar este artículo sobre la primera reunión de Bitcoiners en España. Interesante.

Bitcoin: El lento auge de la moneda anarquista | Yorokobu


----------



## MaReK82 (7 Ago 2012)

DarkGabo dijo:


> Tecnicamente es infinitamente mas facil robarlo, como ocurre con cualquier moneda. Si aprenden un poco sobre criptografia y se entiende el algoritmo entenderan que es bastante conplicado, los hackers prefieren instalar keylogers o interceptar datos. Eso del mana como que no...
> 
> Si bien no digo que es imposible, informense señores.



Reconozco que no me he informado sobre la encriptación de las bitcoins, pero también sé que torres más altas han caído. Hoy en día hablar de la encriptación perfecta es poco menos que una utopía.


----------



## muyuu (7 Ago 2012)

Mabuse dijo:


> Acaban de publicar este artículo sobre la primera reunión de Bitcoiners en España. Interesante.
> 
> Bitcoin: El lento auge de la moneda anarquista | Yorokobu



Me invitó V. Escudero en el foro de Bitcoin pero no pude ir. Voy a la Bitcoin 2012 aquí en Londres en septiembre, si tenéis alguna pregunta para los de Intersango se la puedo trasladar de vuestra parte


----------



## melchor rodriguez (7 Ago 2012)

muyuu dijo:


> Me invitó V. Escudero en el foro de Bitcoin pero no pude ir. Voy a la Bitcoin 2012 aquí en Londres en septiembre, si tenéis alguna pregunta para los de Intersango se la puedo trasladar de vuestra parte



La clave del BTC va ser lo que dijiste en otro comentario del hilo. Cuando el momento previsto a finales de otoño pase. Como va reaccionar el pequeño mercado que hay en torno de la moneda digital. Si entran jugadores más fuertes para inversión a largo plazo o alguna gran empresa conocida con alto volumen de clientes acepte el BTC como medio de pago (micropagos) en vez del Paypal. 

Pero también superar la barrera psicológica de los 30 dólares y dar otro salto. Ya que si supera esa cifra el estallido de la "burbuja" del verano pasado se borraría.


----------



## muyuu (8 Ago 2012)

La primera querella por fraude en Bitcoin https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B_ECG6JRZs-7dTZ5QS0xcUkxQjQ/edit?pli=1 (otros problemas anteriores no hacían referencia explícita a pérdidas de cantidades en Bitcoin, sino fraude en general, o dinero en monedas FIAT).


----------



## MaReK82 (8 Ago 2012)

panqueque dijo:


> Hombre, los algoritmos como SHA256 son lo suficientemente seguros desde el punto de vista algorítmico como para que se puedan reventar a las bravas o tengan fallas de diseño en alguno de los bloques.
> 
> Joderlos por fuerza bruta si, pero necesitarías tal capacidad de computación para generar una colisión que probablemente tardes varios años luz en resolverlo.
> 
> ...



El problema es si dentro de un tiempo seguirán siendo seguros, y en caso que no lo sean, adaptar la moneda a un cifrado más seguro. Al principio de crearse las direcciones IP, también parecía imposible que se cubriera todo el rango de direcciones, y al final ha tenido que ampliarse.

Imagino que para romper dichos algoritmos habría que conseguir resolver problemas de tipo NP en tiempo polinómico. Eso supondría un gran avance y una revolución total, pero también tendría su impacto negativo si dicho método cae en malas manos.


----------



## muyuu (9 Ago 2012)

No existe ningún sistema monetario perfecto. Con que sea tan bueno o mejor que el actual, ya vale para algo. Aunque sea solamente en ámbitos concretos.



MaReK82 dijo:


> El problema es si dentro de un tiempo seguirán siendo seguros, y en caso que no lo sean, adaptar la moneda a un cifrado más seguro. Al principio de crearse las direcciones IP, también parecía imposible que se cubriera todo el rango de direcciones, y al final ha tenido que ampliarse.
> 
> Imagino que para romper dichos algoritmos habría que conseguir resolver problemas de tipo NP en tiempo polinómico. Eso supondría un gran avance y una revolución total, pero también tendría su impacto negativo si dicho método cae en malas manos.



Si cae ese algoritmo o algunos algoritmos bastante menos sólidos que ese (con mucha más razón si hubiera una solución generalizada P=NP), tampoco serán seguros los bancos convencionales ni las tarjetas de crédito. Ni, en buena medida, las comunicaciones cifradas por internet, ni las comunicaciones por teléfono móvil, ni otras muchas cosas. Es seguro precisamente porque está sometido a constante escrutinio y romperlo tiene un premio económico enorme. Todos los ataques que han servido para robar BTC han sido a servicios concretos u ordenadores concretos, nunca al protocolo en sí. Ningún sistema va a hacer totalmente imposible que te timen o te juanqueen en un momento dado. Ni Bitcoin, ni la banca por internet, ni nada. Ni las monedas físicas siquiera.

En cualquier caso todo se puede cambiar en el protocolo, incluído el algoritmo usado como prueba-de-trabajo. Incluído incluso el plan de reducción de creación de BTC que es tan polémico se podría cambiar. Basta con que la mayor parte de la red P2P de Bitcoin en términos de capacidad de _hashing_ acuerde una cosa distinta. 

En la práctica los cambios que se han hecho hasta ahora los han controlado unas pocas personas (administradores de las 2 ó 3 principales _pools_ de minería y algunos desarrolladores que tienen cierto peso en la opinión de la comunidad). Para entender esto en detalle primero hay que comprender bien cómo funciona el protocolo y los clientes a bajo nivel. 

Hasta ahora no se ha cambiado nada básico porque esto sentaría un peligroso precedente... al fin y al cabo que la creación de BTC siga una pauta predeterminada es uno de los puntos básicos originales de Bitcoin, y si te lo cargas estarías demostrando que la creación de moneda también es arbitraria. Ya ha habido cambios en el protocolo, pero nada excesivamente serio. Por ejemplo P2SH https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/BIP_0016 o multisig https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/BIP_0011 son cambios en el protocolo.

Las únicas pegas para hacer un cambio son:
a) tiene que aceptarlo e implementarlo la mayoría de la gente (en términos de minería)
b) tiene que ser compatible hacia atrás (principalmente porque de otro modo no lo aceptarían) en el sentido de que las transacciones realizadas por clientes antiguos sean aceptadas. Teóricamente esto se puede romper, pero en la realidad no va a suceder.

La forma práctica de hacer un cambio radical que rompa la compatibilidad con el protocolo transaccional actual (no así el de aceptación de bloques) es hacer un fork. Pero entonces ya no tienes Bitcoin, tienes Juanitocoin o como le quieras llamar. Hay varias, como Litecoin que usa otro algoritmo de prueba-de-trabajo. La idea principal de Litecoin es que no se beneficie tanto al hardware específico para que cualquier ordenador normal pueda en la práctica crear Litecoins y que no sea una pérdida de tiempo. La idea de "democratizar" la minería no es mala, pero en la práctica tengo serias dudas sobre la implementación que han hecho.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (9 Ago 2012)

Si cae el SHA256 la debacle de bitcoin sería el menor de los problemas. Toda la seguridad bancaria e industrial en internet depende de ese algoritmo.

He ido leyendo el hilo y la mayor parte de las críticas a los bitcoins son infundadas o realizadas por gente que no se ha molestado en leer el hilo desde el principio.

Pero hay una crítica que, en mi opinión, da absolutamente en el clavo. Creo que es el usuario WAUKEGAN el que la ha hecho tres páginas más atrás:

Bitcoin es una moneda deflacionaria. Se crearán sólamente 21 millones y ni una más. Y si la cosa continua como parece tendrá que compartir espacio con el resto de monedas fiat que emitirán las naciones. Así que muy probablemente la ley de Gresham se impondrá y la gente tenderá a mantener en su poder los bitcoins (moneda fuerte) y hará circular la moneda fiat (moneda débil).

Pero lo cierto es que todo esto ya ha ocurrido con el oro y no ha supuesto su destrucción o devaluación, sino todo lo contrario. ¿Por qué? Pues porque hay consenso en que el oro tiene cualidades que la población aprecia. Ése es su valor y por eso la gente lo guarda. El oro brilla, es maleable, infinitamente divisible, buen conductor de la electricidad, apenas oxidable y, sobretodo, si lo entregas a una mujer aumentan tus posibilidades de humedecerla. Suena machista pero, siempre ha sido así y este último parámetro es el que más valor ha aportado al metal.

Pues el valor intrínseco que tiene (y va a seguir teniendo) bitcoin también lo da el consenso. El consenso que se demuestra en una red descentralizada que realiza la validación de operaciones y que además mejora en ciertos aspectos las características por las que valoramos el oro. Por ejemplo:

- Facilidad en la comprobación de autenticidad. Con el oro hacen falta algunas pruebas físicas para la comprobación de autenticidad para cada uno de los lingotes, mientras que la propia cadena de bloques validada y distribuída por los mineros es la prueba de autenticidad de cada bitcoin. La comprobación es casi inmediata.

- Concentración espacial de valor. Los bitcoins concentran mucho el valor. Al ser información no ocupan casi nada en comparación con los metales. Se transportan más facilmente y su ocultación es trivial.

- Sencillez y rapidez en las transacciones. Una transferencia o un pago de bitcoins al otro lado del mundo es casi inmediata. No pesan y viajan a gran velocidad a través de internet.

- Son inembargables.

Así que su único inconveniente en realidad, tal y como yo lo veo, es que nos obligan a cambiar el chip al que los gobiernos nos tienen acostumbrados con sus monedas inflacionarias. Con bitcoin cambiamos al chip deflacionario. Pero la economía deflacionaria en sí misma no es mala. Sólo hay que cambiar el chip. Como decía Carl Sagan, ahora viajemos en la nave de la imaginación y viajemos al mundo de la economía deflacionaria que nos ofrece bitcoin:

- Se premiaría el ahorro en lugar del consumo inmediato. La inflación generada por la política monetaria de los estados incentiva el gasto inmediato en detrimento del ahorro.

- Tampoco el estado emplearía a los bancos para "distribuir" la masa monetaria inflada. Tú actuarías como tu propio banco. Tus cuentas no podrían ser embargadas y las transacciones que realices serán anónimas. No habrá tasas de cambio sostenidas artificialemente entre divisas, ni embargos de cuentas, ni corralitos/corralones, ni reserva fraccionaria, ni comisiones bancarias.

- Al eliminar el sistema bancario como cauce distribuidor de moneda inflacionable se reasignarán los recursos económicos según necesidades/gustos del mercado, no según intereses de una élite oligocrática tal y como ha ocurrido hasta ahora. Nada de disponer inmediatamente de moneda recién impresa y adquirir bienes a precios ventajosos preinflación. Nada de burbujear un sector de primera necesidad, de bajo valor añadido y de producción inexportable como la construcción.

- Se acabó la falsificación de moneda, el redondeo al alza, el cambio de moneda para viajar a... y el delito de evasión de divisas. Ahora con bitcoin todos podemos disponer de las ventajas de las cuentas numeradas, no únicamente la oligocracia, como ocurría hasta ahora.

- Que los estados vayan olvidándose de sobreendeudarse mientras piensan en futuras "devaluaciones competitivas".

- En definitiva: la recuperación de la soberanía monetaria por parte del pueblo que nunca debió perder.


----------



## << 49 >> (9 Ago 2012)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> He ido leyendo el hilo y la mayor parte de las críticas a los bitcoins son infundadas o realizadas por gente que no se ha molestado en leer el hilo desde el principio.



Lee mis mensajes en este hilo. Nadie ha sabido explicarme de dónde "proviene" el valor del bitcoin. Ojo, que digo "proviene", no me vale que cotice en dólares y que la gente lo compre y lo venda, porque no siempre cotizó en dólares. ¿Qué pasó el primer día de cotización? ¿Cómo es posible que pasara de valer cero a valer algo de repente? Las monedas no nacen así.


----------



## f5inet (9 Ago 2012)

<< 49 >> dijo:


> Lee mis mensajes en este hilo. Nadie ha sabido explicarme de dónde "proviene" el valor del bitcoin. Ojo, que digo "proviene", no me vale que cotice en dólares y que la gente lo compre y lo venda, porque no siempre cotizó en dólares. ¿Qué pasó el primer día de cotización? ¿Cómo es posible que pasara de valer cero a valer algo de repente? Las monedas no nacen así.



va a ser la ultima vez que le conteste a usted en este hilo:

¿de donde proviene el valor del oro? si, usted puede decirte que el oro tiene cierto valor intrinseco como metal porque tiene cierto uso industrial y tal y cual, pero ¿tanto valor intrinseco industrial como para valer 1600$/onza?
usted convendra conmigo, al menos, que gran parte de esos 1600$ tienen componente especulativo o de 'refugio' de valor.

una vez que entiende y acepta el componente especulativo o de refugio de valor, no entiendo como usted no ve y acepta el componente especulativo y/o refugio de valor que supone bitcoin.


----------



## << 49 >> (9 Ago 2012)

f5inet dijo:


> va a ser la ultima vez que le conteste a usted en este hilo:
> 
> ¿de donde proviene el valor del oro? si, usted puede decirte que el oro tiene cierto valor intrinseco como metal porque tiene cierto uso industrial y tal y cual, pero ¿tanto valor intrinseco industrial como para valer 1600$/onza?
> usted convendra conmigo, al menos, que gran parte de esos 1600$ tienen componente especulativo o de 'refugio' de valor.



Efectivamente, el oro parece estar "burbujeado", como los pisos.


> una vez que entiende y acepta el componente especulativo o de refugio de valor, no entiendo como usted no ve y acepta el componente especulativo y/o refugio de valor que supone bitcoin.



Veo perfectamente el componente especulativo del bitcoin. El problema es que ese valor es el único que tiene.

Valor del oro = valor intrínseco + valor especulativo
Valor del bitcoin = valor intrínseco (cero) + valor especulativo

Despojado de su valor especulativo, el oro todavía vale para algo, igual que los pisos (por ejemplo, para vivir en ellos o para alquilarlos). Es decir, puede decirse que tiene un valor intrínseco.

Pero el bitcoin solamente tiene valor especulativo. Cualquier día se puede ir a cero y no habría ninguna razón para que no permaneciera allí para siempre.

Y para que una cosa se convierta en moneda primero tiene que valer algo por sí mismo. No se puede crear una moneda partiendo de cero si al principio del todo no vale nada, eso es hacer las cosas al revés y no puede funcionar.


----------



## << 49 >> (9 Ago 2012)

Por cierto, "componente especulativo" y "refugio de valor" en la misma frase es un oxímoron.

Cuando el precio de una cosa igual puede subir un 10% un día que bajar un 10% otro día, difícilmente será un buen "refugio de valor". Y mucho menos será una buena cosa para utilizarla como moneda.


----------



## Perchas (9 Ago 2012)

<< 49 >> dijo:


> Por cierto, "componente especulativo" y "refugio de valor" en la misma frase es un oxímoron.
> 
> Cuando el precio de una cosa igual puede subir un 10% un día que bajar un 10% otro día, difícilmente será un buen "refugio de valor". Y mucho menos será una buena cosa para utilizarla como moneda.



Ne se que será peor, 

Mandar a mi hija a la costa Oeste de USA desde Madrid 1000 US$ por el método convencional, me roban los tres bancos que intervienen el 20%, 200 lelereles , con los Bitcoin, me cuesta 10.

Usted mismo, Ah, no me de usted las otras alternativas, siguen siendo choriceras


----------



## << 49 >> (9 Ago 2012)

Que los bancos son unos chorizos en general es algo fuera de toda duda.

Mi propio banco, que presume de "fresh banking", por esa transferencia me cobraría 12€ de comisión, 30€ de gastos (en modalidad "our") y un 0,50% en el cambio de divisa. No llega a los 200€ pero sigue siendo una barbaridad. Con todo lo que ha avanzado la informática y las comunicaciones, ya podrían ser más baratas las transferencias.


----------



## Mabuse (9 Ago 2012)

<< 49 >> dijo:


> Efectivamente, el oro parece estar "burbujeado", como los pisos.
> 
> Veo perfectamente el componente especulativo del bitcoin. El problema es que ese valor es el único que tiene.
> 
> ...



Pues ya me dirá usted para qué valían los tochos de piedra estas aparte de estorbar.





CoinURL - Redirect


----------



## muyuu (9 Ago 2012)

<< 49 >> dijo:


> Efectivamente, el oro parece estar "burbujeado", como los pisos.
> 
> Veo perfectamente el componente especulativo del bitcoin. El problema es que ese valor es el único que tiene.
> 
> ...



Para entenderlo mejor tienes que comprender la diferencia entre moneda y bien (_commodity_). Usar una moneda que simultáneamente es moneda y bien, como el oro o la plata, tiene sus ventajas y sus inconvenientes. Un inconveniente claro es que la circulación de la misma se ve afectada por la demanda intrínseca del bien y los cambios que pueda sufrir, quedando la economía a merced de factores ambientales. Una ventaja es que el suelo de valor es más alto.

De hecho, ahora mismo bitcoin tiene el problema de estar funcionando de forma dual, debido a la escasez de circulación real de la moneda con respecto a la especulación. El mismo problema que tiene el oro. El valor intrínseco que tiene Bitcoin es el de sus características y el de ser la única alternativa viable de su tipo con un tamaño de mercado medianamente considerable. Su estabilidad es suficiente para usos cotidianos.



<< 49 >> dijo:


> Y para que una cosa se convierta en moneda primero tiene que valor algo por sí mismo. No se puede crear una moneda partiendo de cero si al principio del todo no vale nada, eso es hacer las cosas al revés y no puede funcionar.



Es una premisa totalmente falsa, máxime si el punto de referencia son las monedas FIAT actuales, cuyo valor parte de la nada (aparte del respaldo de gobiernos y bancos, y del mercado principalmente). De igual modo, el valor de la moneda BTC parte del respaldo de su propio mercado, y de la solidez de su implementación y la comunidad de desarrolladores que hay detrás.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (9 Ago 2012)

<< 49 >> dijo:


> Lee mis mensajes en este hilo. Nadie ha sabido explicarme de dónde "proviene" el valor del bitcoin. Ojo, que digo "proviene", no me vale que cotice en dólares y que la gente lo compre y lo venda, porque no siempre cotizó en dólares. ¿Qué pasó el primer día de cotización? ¿Cómo es posible que pasara de valer cero a valer algo de repente? Las monedas no nacen así.



Nadie te lo va a explicar de dónde proviene ese valor monetario porque primero deberías entender lo que es una moneda y no lo entiendes. 

En esta crisis hay mucho borrego que va de cabeza al matadero...y encima van pontificando...


----------



## Sr.Mojón (9 Ago 2012)

<< 49 >> dijo:


> Lee mis mensajes en este hilo. Nadie ha sabido explicarme de dónde "proviene" el valor del bitcoin.



Siento responderte con otra pregunta pero ¿de dónde proviene el valor de la moneda fiat? ¿De la coacción de un estado? Yo te aseguro que el valor de bitcoin proviene de la libertad, del anonimato, de la inmediatez de transacción, de la descentralización, de la inembargabilidad, etc.



<< 49 >> dijo:


> Ojo, que digo "proviene", no me vale que cotice en dólares y que la gente lo compre y lo venda, porque no siempre cotizó en dólares. ¿Qué pasó el primer día de cotización? ¿Cómo es posible que pasara de valer cero a valer algo de repente? Las monedas no nacen así.



Las monedas sí nacen así. Nacen de la necesidad de pagar por un bien o servicio y de conservar valor en el tiempo. Ni más ni menos. La moneda fiat consigue lo primero (pagar por bienes y servicios) pero no consigue lo segundo (conservar el valor con el tiempo). Así que es lógico que la gente busque otros medios de conseguir las dos funciones fundamentales que debe cumplir un sistema monetario.

¿Qué vale bitcoin para un ususario/suministrador de Silk Road? ¿Cuánto hubiera valido bitcoin para un argentino que sufre el corralito/corralón en 2001? ¿Cuánto vale un bitcoin para un americano que sufrió la requisación de su oro durante la segunda guerra mundial? ¿Cuánto vale bitcoin para un argentino en la actualidad que tiene prohibido adquirir dólares y sufre una inflación del 30%? ¿Cuánto hubiera valido bitcoin para una familia que sólamente tenía ahorros en dinero republicano en el 39? ¿Cuánto vale bitcoin para alguien que quiere enviar una remesa de dinero a su país de origen y western union le pide una comisión del 15%? ¿Cuánto para alguien que tiene que mantener una familia y no puede permitirse pagar impuestos abusivos? ¿Cuánto para alguien que quiere impedir que apliquen una doble imposición a sus ahorros, ganados con el sudor de su frente, si aprueban un impuesto sobre el patrimonio? ¿Cuánto vale para alguien a quien han clonado su tarjeta de crédito con una bacaladera? ¿Cuánto valen para alguien a quien acaban de robar sus joyas en su casa? ¿Cuánto para aquel a quien el gobierno ha ordenado abrir su caja de seguridad para expropiar cualquier cosa de valor? ¿Cuánto vale bitcoin para un Zimbabwense?

Pues como ves para cada uno de ellos bitcoin puede valer más o menos, pero el mecanismo de formación de precios del libre mercado ha decidido ahora mismo que valga 11 $ (y subiendo). El futuro dirá.


----------



## << 49 >> (9 Ago 2012)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Siento responderte con otra pregunta pero ¿de dónde proviene el valor de la moneda fiat?



Si te remontas lo suficiente, de algo con valor "real" como el oro o la plata, cosa que como ya he dicho antes, no sucede con el bitcoin.

Por ejemplo, el dólar estuvo ligado al oro en el pasado, luego se dejó que flotara libremente, pero para entonces ya había toda una economía entera funcionando en dólares con lo cual puedes usar esa economía como respaldo del dólar y ya no te hace falta que el respaldo sea el oro.

En el caso de bitcoin hay un "salto en el vacío" y no te puedes remontar al pasado, porque cuando llegas al momento en el que se cambió un bitcoin en dólares por primera vez te das cuenta de que su valor es completamente arbitrario desde ese momento.

Si hay alguna moneda que verdaderamente merezca (para mal) el calificativo de "fiat" (también llamado l'oreal, porque yo lo valgo), es el bitcoin.


> Yo te aseguro que el valor de bitcoin proviene de la libertad, del anonimato, de la inmediatez de transacción, de la descentralización, de la inembargabilidad, etc.



Pero me estás hablando del "valor" en sentido metafórico. Me refiero al valor de cotización de 1 BTC. ¿De dónde *proviene*?


> ¿Qué vale bitcoin para un ususario/suministrador de Silk Road? ¿Cuánto hubiera valido bitcoin para un argentino que sufre el corralito/corralón en 2001? ¿Cuánto vale un bitcoin para un americano que sufrió la requisación de su oro durante la segunda guerra mundial?



Que sí, que la gente lo usa y le resulta útil, pero ninguno de esos ejemplos me vale como justificación de que el valor de cotización de 1 BTC sea uno u otro distinto. Por muchas utilidades que tenga, su valor me sigue pareciendo arbitrario en origen.

Por ejemplo, puedo entender que alguien diga "por la capacidad de pagar anónimamente estaría dispuesto a pagar un 20% más". ¿Cómo traduces eso al precio del bitcoin? Yo lo intento pero no veo ninguna forma de que ese "valor metafórico" y todas esas propiedades que decís se traduzcan en un valor real de cotización. Ni siquiera una cosa bien concreta como "pagaría un 20% más por el anonimato" se puede traducir en la cotización del bitcoin.

Si los mortadelos fueran infalsificables, de tirada limitada, criptográficamente seguros, anónimos, y se pudieran usar en internet, ¿qué diferencia habría entre 1 bitcoin y 1 mortadelo? Ninguna. Comprar bitcoins es como comprar mortadelos. Los dos son monedas de juguete. Eso sí, como juguete hay que reconocer que el bitcoin está más conseguido pues se ha logrado convencer a muchos jugadores para que jueguen con él, y eso sin duda tiene mucho mérito.


----------



## << 49 >> (9 Ago 2012)

*Análisis "fundamental"*

En bolsa hay gente que hace "análisis técnico" y "análisis fundamental". Un factor que se considera en análisis fundamental es por ejemplo el valor contable de la empresa. Por debajo de ese precio sería más rentable disolver la empresa y vender todos sus activos.

Si alguien quisiera especular con bitcoins a corto plazo, a largo plazo, o de la forma que sea, ¿cómo sería el análisis "fundamental"? ¿Qué valor intrínseco tiene el bitcoin por debajo del cual es imposible o muy difícil que caiga? ¿Hay alguno?

(Y no me vengáis con el coste de la minería porque eso es un techo, no un suelo).


----------



## Sr.Mojón (9 Ago 2012)

<< 49 >> dijo:


> Si alguien quisiera especular con bitcoins a corto plazo, a largo plazo, o de la forma que sea, ¿cómo sería el análisis "fundamental"? ¿Qué valor intrínseco tiene el bitcoin por debajo del cual es imposible o muy difícil que caiga? ¿Hay alguno?



Esa respuesta es sencilla. El análisis fundamental indica que bitcoin, junto con los metales preciosos, va a desbancar al resto de monedas fiat. De hecho los números están ahí. Aquellos que hace cien años decidieron guardar sus ahorros en forma de oro se evitaron el 98% de devaluación que ha sufrido el dólar desde entonces.

¿O acaso tu apostarías por lo contrario? ¿Crees que la gente va a continuar indefinidamente dejándose robar? ¿Qué crees que ocurrirá cuando la población se de cuenta de que existen alternativas? ¿Conoces alguna moneda deflacionaria que haya fracasado? Pues ahí está tu análisis fundamental.

Una moneda inflacionaria favorece al deudor frente al ahorrador. ¿Quienes son los mayores deudores en este planeta?. Los estados. ¿Quienes imprimen las monedas fiat? Los estados. ¿Entonces, a quién favorecen las monedas fiat? A los estados, a la oligocracia. Ahí tienes tu análisis fundamental.

Las monedas deflacionarias siempre se han sido empleadas por el pueblo debido a su utilidad, nunca por la coacción de las armas. Por tanto favorecen a la hormiguita.


----------



## muyuu (9 Ago 2012)

<< 49 >> dijo:


> Si te remontas lo suficiente, de algo con valor "real" como el oro o la plata, cosa que como ya he dicho antes, no sucede con el bitcoin.
> 
> Por ejemplo, el dólar estuvo ligado al oro en el pasado, luego se dejó que flotara libremente, pero para entonces ya había toda una economía entera funcionando en dólares con lo cual puedes usar esa economía como respaldo del dólar y ya no te hace falta que el respaldo sea el oro.
> 
> En el caso de bitcoin hay un "salto en el vacío" y no te puedes remontar al pasado, porque cuando llegas al momento en el que se cambió un bitcoin en dólares por primera vez te das cuenta de que su valor es completamente arbitrario desde ese momento.



No tiene la menor importancia. Ya existe un mercado en BTC por lo cual el salto al vacío no es tal. Al principio sí, lo hubo, y salió bien. Si mañana tu empiezas tu propia moneda tendrías que conseguir de alguna forma la suficiente aceptación y es lo más difícil que YA ha conseguido Bitcoin y su principal baza frente a las alternativas presentes y futuras.



<< 49 >> dijo:


> Si hay alguna moneda que verdaderamente merezca (para mal) el calificativo de "fiat" (también llamado l'oreal, porque yo lo valgo), es el bitcoin.



Como has dicho también tú mismo, BTC tiene un valor suelo, el coste de la minería. Por lo tanto este argumento es una sandez.



<< 49 >> dijo:


> Si los mortadelos fueran infalsificables, de tirada limitada, criptográficamente seguros, anónimos, y se pudieran usar en internet, ¿qué diferencia habría entre 1 bitcoin y 1 mortadelo? Ninguna. Comprar bitcoins es como comprar mortadelos. Los dos son monedas de juguete. Eso sí, como juguete hay que reconocer que el bitcoin está más conseguido pues se ha logrado convencer a muchos jugadores para que jueguen con él, y eso sin duda tiene mucho mérito.



Ya te lo hemos dicho repetidas veces. El respaldo es el de su propio mercado (principalmente) y el de sus características intrínsecas. El respaldo de su propio mercado es equivalente al de cualquier moneda FIAT, y además de eso, tiene el respaldo de sus características que impiden aumentar su masa monetaria a placer. Por contra, no tiene el respaldo de ninguna potencia militar.

Con esas características que dices, los mortadelos serían en muchos sentidos mejores que el dólar o el euro. Lo que no tendrían es un mercado real, como el dólar tiene, o el euro o incluso Bitcoin.



<< 49 >> dijo:


> En bolsa hay gente que hace "análisis técnico" y "análisis fundamental". Un factor que se considera en análisis fundamental es por ejemplo el valor contable de la empresa. Por debajo de ese precio sería más rentable disolver la empresa y vender todos sus activos.
> 
> Si alguien quisiera especular con bitcoins a corto plazo, a largo plazo, o de la forma que sea, ¿cómo sería el análisis "fundamental"? ¿Qué valor intrínseco tiene el bitcoin por debajo del cual es imposible o muy difícil que caiga? ¿Hay alguno?
> 
> (Y no me vengáis con el coste de la minería porque eso es un techo, no un suelo).



Efectivamente, BTC tiene un suelo claro a corto y medio plazo, pero no tiene un techo claro. Depende estrictamente de las dinámicas del mercado y no son predecibles a largo plazo.

Por otro lado, estás comparando churras con merinas porque Bitcoin no es una empresa y la analogía tiene muy poco recorrido. El valor contable del que hablas es precisamente suelo, no techo. Y suelo, como tú mismo admites, tiene y es muy claro. Por debajo de ese valor suelo puedes comprar equipamiento de minería o bonos de minería y salir ganando. Yo me compré una máquina en febrero para experimentos en criptografía y aparte la tengo haciendo BTCs casi todo el tiempo. Con lo producido por esta máquina (es un ordenata muy _apañao_) ya pago de sobra los costes de la máquina entera y electricidad. Amortizada en 5 meses de sobra. Ahí tienes valor suelo. Por supuesto, a futuro esto no está garantizado. Como toda "inversión" tiene sus riesgos. Para mí estaba respaldada por lo mucho que me ha permitido aprender durante este tiempo, así que la compra fue sencilla, ahí va la circunstancia personal de cada cual.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (9 Ago 2012)

muyuu dijo:


> Como has dicho también tú mismo, BTC tiene un valor suelo, el coste de la minería.



Bueno, en realidad bitcoin no tiene valor suelo. Puede llegar a valer 0$ si la gente deja de adquirirlos y usarlos. Es el precio de los bitcoins lo que incentiva/desincentiva la minería, no al revés.


----------



## << 49 >> (9 Ago 2012)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Bueno, en realidad bitcoin no tiene valor suelo. Puede llegar a valer 0$ si la gente deja de adquirirlos y usarlos.



Vaya. ¡Vamos progresando!

El coste de la minería, efectivamente, es un precio por encima del cual el bitcoin no puede permanecer mucho tiempo, porque eso incentiva a los mineros haciendo que baje el precio del bitcoin.

Por el contrario, nada impide que el bitcoin permanezca mucho tiempo por debajo de ese precio, o que incluso valga 0. ¿Y a este desastre de estabilidad queréis llamarlo "moneda"?


----------



## << 49 >> (9 Ago 2012)

muyuu dijo:


> Y suelo, como tú mismo admites, tiene y es muy claro.



No, nunca he dicho que tenga suelo. Me habrás leído girando 180% el monitor.

Que la minería sea rentable ahora no quiere decir que lo tenga que ser eternamente, de igual forma que la venta de CDs musicales haya sido rentable en el pasado no implica que tenga que seguir siéndolo eternamente (por más empeño que ponga la SGAE).

El coste de la minería es un techo, no un suelo. El suelo es cero, como el precio de los CDs. Cuando ya nadie los quiera dejarán de venderse y de fabricarse.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (9 Ago 2012)

Me parece a mi que no entiendes en qué consiste la minería de bitcoins


----------



## muyuu (9 Ago 2012)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Bueno, en realidad bitcoin no tiene valor suelo. Puede llegar a valer 0$ si la gente deja de adquirirlos y usarlos. Es el precio de los bitcoins lo que incentiva/desincentiva la minería, no al revés.



Por debajo de ese valor mínimo de minería (pongamos US$5 / BTC con electricidad barata) es más rentable comprar BTC que equipamiento. Por encima, es más barato comprar equipamiento/bonos que BTC y el problema se reduce al cálculo de rentabilidad a largo plazo.

Como he mencionado antes, es suelo a corto y medio plazo. A largo plazo no tiene ni techo ni suelo. Otro factor es el ajuste de dificultad, si el valor cae, la gente abandona la minería y mejora el rendimiento de los aparatos hasta volver a equilibrarse la producción con el nuevo valor (en base a la minería total). El suelo actual es $6 aprox, de caer por debajo de ahí yo compraría y con decisión.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (9 Ago 2012)

No hay suelo porque ese valor suelo que, según tus palabras, aporta la minería depende en gran medida del coste de la electricidad. Y como bien sabes, en algunos puntos de la red de mineros global de bitcoin el coste del kwh es 0$. Por tanto esos mineros pueden seguir minando bitcoins aunque su precio se acerque a 0$.

Me reafirmo, lo único que marca el precio de cada bitcoin es la oferta y demanda, no la minería.


----------



## muyuu (9 Ago 2012)

<< 49 >> dijo:


> No, nunca he dicho que tenga suelo. Me habrás leído girando 180% el monitor.
> 
> Que la minería sea rentable ahora no quiere decir que lo tenga que ser eternamente, de igual forma que la venta de CDs musicales haya sido rentable en el pasado no implica que tenga que seguir siéndolo eternamente (por más empeño que ponga la SGAE).
> 
> El coste de la minería es un techo, no un suelo. El suelo es cero, como el precio de los CDs. Cuando ya nadie los quiera dejarán de venderse y de fabricarse.



Es porque lo que tú llamas techo es lo que yo estoy llamando suelo. Depende de cómo mires la cotización, BTC/US$ o US$/BTC. Con BTC de referencia, es suelo. Con FIAT de referencia, es techo.

Por supuesto que a largo plazo no hay nada seguro. No te voy a decir yo lo contrario. A largo plazo igual tampoco vale nada el dólar o el euro, depende de lo largo que pongas el plazo.

Y a muy largo plazo, BTC no tiene ni techo ni suelo puesto que paulatinamente la producción cae asintóticamente. En un futuro lejano, son <21M BTC a repartir entre X? miles de millones de personas y su comercio. Techo virtualmente infinito, suelo virtualmente 0. Como todo a muy largo plazo.


----------



## p4n (9 Ago 2012)

¿Alguien de aqui ha minado alguna vez con una ATI 6450?

Tengo un HP Microserver encendido todo el dia, con esta grafica. Ahora simplemente es PC de descargas y HTPC, posteriormente soportara una maquina virtual con algun FreeNAS o similar para tener copias de seguridad en varios discos en RAID. Mi idea es que, ya que está ahi, y consume poquito, ir minando algun BTC. Se que su potencia es ridicula, pero algo es algo.

La cuestion es que a pesar de tener el SDK de AMD instalado, los ultimos catalyst y todo al dia, el guiminer no me detecta la grafica. Dice que "No se han detectado dispositivos OpenCL". ¿Alguien sabe como apañarlo? Y de paso, si creeis que merece la pena poner a minar este pc


----------



## muyuu (9 Ago 2012)

p4n dijo:


> ¿Alguien de aqui ha minado alguna vez con una ATI 6450?
> 
> Tengo un HP Microserver encendido todo el dia, con esta grafica. Ahora simplemente es PC de descargas y HTPC, posteriormente soportara una maquina virtual con algun FreeNAS o similar para tener copias de seguridad en varios discos en RAID. Mi idea es que, ya que está ahi, y consume poquito, ir minando algun BTC. Se que su potencia es ridicula, pero algo es algo.
> 
> La cuestion es que a pesar de tener el SDK de AMD instalado, los ultimos catalyst y todo al dia, el guiminer no me detecta la grafica. Dice que "No se han detectado dispositivos OpenCL". ¿Alguien sabe como apañarlo? Y de paso, si creeis que merece la pena poner a minar este pc



Con una 6450 vas a conseguir muy poquita cosa, yo creo que no merece la pena.

¿En qué SO lo quieres instalar?


----------



## Mabuse (9 Ago 2012)

p4n dijo:


> ¿Alguien de aqui ha minado alguna vez con una ATI 6450?
> 
> Tengo un HP Microserver encendido todo el dia, con esta grafica. Ahora simplemente es PC de descargas y HTPC, posteriormente soportara una maquina virtual con algun FreeNAS o similar para tener copias de seguridad en varios discos en RAID. Mi idea es que, ya que está ahi, y consume poquito, ir minando algun BTC. Se que su potencia es ridicula, pero algo es algo.
> 
> La cuestion es que a pesar de tener el SDK de AMD instalado, los ultimos catalyst y todo al dia, el guiminer no me detecta la grafica. Dice que "No se han detectado dispositivos OpenCL". ¿Alguien sabe como apañarlo? Y de paso, si creeis que merece la pena poner a minar este pc




Este enlace dice que en la descarga incluye los drivers para openCL.

AMD Catalyst

Según parece vas a sacar 30MHash/s. que es bastante poco e igual el aumento de consumo no te compensa el gasto, cuando me acuerdo pongo la móa a minar para pasar el rato y a 70MH/s me da con suerte 0.05BTC en un día. Pero para mirar como funciona está bien.

https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Mining_hardware_comparison


----------



## ninfireblade (10 Ago 2012)

Mabuse dijo:


> Este enlace dice que en la descarga incluye los drivers para openCL.
> 
> AMD Catalyst
> 
> ...




Yo hacia unas 1400 Mhash con 4 5850. Al final lo deje cuando el precio del BC bajo a 2$. Un error por mi parte le hubiera sacado bastante ahora.

Por cierto si a alguien le interesan las 5850 me deshago de ellas que las tengo en el cajon sin darle uso.


----------



## debianita (11 Ago 2012)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Yo hacia unas 1400 Mhash con 4 5850. Al final lo deje cuando el precio del BC bajo a 2$. Un error por mi parte le hubiera sacado bastante ahora.
> 
> Por cierto si a alguien le interesan las 5850 me deshago de ellas que las tengo en el cajon sin darle uso.




Por cuanto vendes una 5850? 

Que conste en acta, que soy un novato en esto de los bitcoins. Mi impresión, esto de minar hoy por hoy, no lo veo para nada rentable. Mirar que bichos van a salir en breve

Pre Order Form – BitForce ‘Jalapeno’ | Butterfly Labs

BitForce Jalapeno – (3.5 GH/s)

Comentario insteresante acerca del engendro (foro bitcointalrk.org)

_Maybe will make a lot of money the first DAY or so. Retargets intervals are every 2016 blocks not every 2 weeks. So if hash rate rises 10x the week all this gear ships the network will retarget in 0.5 to 1.4 days. So say 1 day @ $15 per day. Max retarget is 400% so then it is maybe another 5 days @ $4 per day. Then after second ratarget difficulty is now 10x as high so revenue is down to $1.50 a day.. So you might get $15+5x$4+24*$1.50 = $71 the first month and then $50 a month after that. If more than 100TH/s are added you would get even less.

That assumes you get a unit delivered on day 1. If you get a unit delivered on say day 6 you miss both retargets and start at $1.5 per day.

Note the numbers aren't intended to be exact obviously the exact difficulty, the amount of increased hashpower and BTC/USD rate are all unknown. It is more intended to show that if network hashing power rises significantly the retargets will be very quick. 
_

Las FPGAs estan en otra liga en cuanto a eficiencia,

Modelo MH/s MH/J MH/s/$
ATI 6950  344 ~2.02 ~1.27 
ZTEX USB-FPGA 860 22.0 0.96

MH = Mega Hashes
J = Julios
s= segundos
$= papel higienico de la casa de Ben "Tradition" Bernanke


A pesar de no ver nada claro la rentabilidad de minar. Encuentro muy atractivos los BTC por los siguientes motivos:

- No tiene el control de la moneda ningun lobby
- Anonimato 
- Lejos de las garras de la casta mundial (de momento)


----------



## muyuu (11 Ago 2012)

debianita dijo:


> Por cuanto vendes una 5850?
> 
> Que conste en acta, que soy un novato en esto de los bitcoins. Mi impresión, esto de minar hoy por hoy, no lo veo para nada rentable. Mirar que bichos van a salir en breve
> 
> ...



Vaporware. Llevan anunciándose mucho tiempo y si hay unidades en la calle son muy poquitas. Llevo esperando el "calentador de café" meses y nada.

Eso sí, está claro que empezar ahora da pocas garantías, ya que la dificultad previsiblemente aumentará mucho hacia finales de año y luego el premio por bloque caerá a la mitad (y la dificultad no va a caer a la mitad). Lo que no sabemos es cómo va a reaccionar la cotización, que es la otra variable.

Yo solamente sé que el ordenata y las GPUs que compré a finales de febrero ya están amortizados de sobra 

Desde el punto de vista de la rentabilidad pura, la incertidumbre es altísima al precio actual. Tiene margen hacia arriba y hacia abajo para aburrir.

Lo que me parece una inversión segura es estudiar el tema y aprender, porque las posibilidades son enormes. Tal vez tener una maquinita haciendo BTC aunque sea modesta, sirva de motivación extra . Mis GPUs las puedo programar para crackear WPA2 también  y como yo estoy también metido en historias de criptografía me vienen bien. Si cambia el algoritmo de hashing las FPGAs básicamente te las comes, y otros dispositivos de prototipado como las Xilinx no son rentables para este propósito.


----------



## debianita (11 Ago 2012)

muyuu dijo:


> Lo que me parece una inversión segura es estudiar el tema y aprender, porque las posibilidades son enormes. Tal vez tener una maquinita haciendo BTC aunque sea modesta, sirva de motivación extra . Mis GPUs las puedo programar para crackear WPA2 también  y como yo estoy también metido en historias de criptografía me vienen bien. .



100% de acuerdo. El saber no ocupa lugar y más cuando puede hacerte ganar algunas lentejas . El mundo de las GPUs es muy interesante. Lástima que las ATI (las reinas para hacer mineria) no tengan una plataforma tan extendida como CUDA (nvidia). He hecho algun pinito con CUDA y aun estoy alucinando con el rendimiento de las GPUs. Por desgracia para mi, el tiempo es un bien tan escaso como el dinero. Lo que daria yo por una semanas para meterme de lleno en el tema  

Una pregunta, algun grupo de mineros recomendable para hacer mis primeros pinitos? ( Mi capacidad son unos 20 MH/s y no constantes, es decir no tendria el pc encendido 24x7) Más que nada por curiosidad

Saludos y gracias


----------



## a la ruina (11 Ago 2012)

¿Que mining pool recomendais usar?
https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Comparison_of_mining_pools#cite_note-stales-2


----------



## muyuu (11 Ago 2012)

debianita dijo:


> 100% de acuerdo. El saber no ocupa lugar y más cuando puede hacerte ganar algunas lentejas . El mundo de las GPUs es muy interesante. Lástima que las ATI (las reinas para hacer mineria) no tengan una plataforma tan extendida como CUDA (nvidia). He hecho algun pinito con CUDA y aun estoy alucinando con el rendimiento de las GPUs. Por desgracia para mi, el tiempo es un bien tan escaso como el dinero. Lo que daria yo por una semanas para meterme de lleno en el tema
> 
> Una pregunta, algun grupo de mineros recomendable para hacer mis primeros pinitos? ( Mi capacidad son unos 20 MH/s y no constantes, es decir no tendria el pc encendido 24x7) Más que nada por curiosidad
> 
> Saludos y gracias



Uff, con 20 MH/s ahora mismo son semanas para minar 1 BTC.

Como buen acratón te recomiendo Eligius, que es totalmente anónimo, sin registro y sin pagar nada (otros tienen cuota o %). La minería P2P es la otra opción ácrata.

Getting Started - Eligius

Respecto a la programación CUDA vs ATI, puedes usar OpenCL y tienes más garantías de poder usarlo a largo plazo en distintas tarjetas. Echa un vistazo a https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Poclbm , https://github.com/m0mchil/poclbm que usa pyOpenCL (ahora mismo es lo que estoy usando yo para hacer BTC con mis tarjetitas ATI). Con CUDA también se puede, pero para una tarea muy simple como SHA las ATI son mejores por el mayor paralelismo (tienen muchos más cores y la mayor complejidad de los cores CUDA te sobra completamente).

Con las 4x5850 que dice el forero de más arriba, estarías superando ligeramente 1BTC por día a corto plazo. Eso son unos 12-13 dólares diarios a la cotización actual (unos 300 euros al mes, pero en unos pocos meses igual no).


----------



## debianita (11 Ago 2012)

muyuu dijo:


> Uff, con 20 MH/s ahora mismo son semanas para minar 1 BTC.
> 
> Como buen acratón te recomiendo Eligius, que es totalmente anónimo, sin registro y sin pagar nada (otros tienen cuota o %). La minería P2P es la otra opción ácrata.
> 
> ...



Está claro que por filosofia de código abierto, lo suyo es OpenCL. Hoy por hoy me limita el hecho de que Cycles (Render por GPU para Blender) solo soporte CUDA, lo śe es un caso muy particular, aunque tambien se pueden encontrar algun otro. 

Probaré eligius , no pretendo sacar un sobre sueldo, ni mucho menos, solo es curiosidad. No veo claro el tema de amortizaciones hardware y consumo eléctrico, hoy por hoy. Pero el pc del curro, si que puede calentarse un poco :XX:


----------



## a la ruina (11 Ago 2012)

A final de año o a principios del próximo, si la economía doméstica (y las perspectivas econmómicas a medio plazo) me lo permiten, voy a montarme un nuevo ordenador. Estaba pensando en montar varias gráficas AMD en Crossfire, porque ahora mismo con una HD4850 solo saco 85Mh/s.
¿Puedo tener un minero utilizando varias gráficas o tengo que correr varios minero, uno para cada gráfica? Si es lo último, ¿se pueden tener varios mineros utilizando la misma cuenta/dirección de un pool de mineros tipo Eligius?


----------



## ninfireblade (11 Ago 2012)

debianita dijo:


> Por cuanto vendes una 5850?




Por 80 eurillos de nada.


----------



## muyuu (11 Ago 2012)

a la ruina dijo:


> A final de año o a principios del próximo, si la economía doméstica (y las perspectivas econmómicas a medio plazo) me lo permiten,



Entonces vas a competir por la mitad (50BTC por bloque pasarán a ser 25BTC por bloque a primeros de Diciembre).



a la ruina dijo:


> voy a montarme un nuevo ordenador. Estaba pensando en montar varias gráficas AMD en Crossfire, porque ahora mismo con una HD4850 solo saco 85Mh/s.
> ¿Puedo tener un minero utilizando varias gráficas o tengo que correr varios minero, uno para cada gráfica? Si es lo último, ¿se pueden tener varios mineros utilizando la misma cuenta/dirección de un pool de mineros tipo Eligius?



Depende del sistema que uses y la configuración, pero en cualquier caso puedes usar la misma dirección bitcoin en Eligius (o varias, como veas). Yo ejecuto varios procesos principales (internamente cada uno lanza cientos de micro-hilos) y separo las direcciones de destino según ordenador, por si le pasa algo al ordenador o a la gráfica, así puedo verlo fácilmente por internet.

Por ejemplo, si se me cae el router lo puedo ver desde el curro.

Una cuenta estable:
(0.77090055 BTC) 17FtKCuCzhcTLpRbNiE9AwwU5itpUy4Sw on Eligius-Ra - Eligius pool

Una cuenta que ha minado con equipamiento diverso estos últimos días:
(2.47418422 BTC) 15pcqXN7RAFKwVfyqne8ksG8dDTw5ombrQ on Eligius-Ra - Eligius pool

Estas direcciones podrían ser mías o no  pero dan una idea de cuánto hashing hace falta para sacar algo en claro (las líneas rojas horizontales indican los umbrales de pago).


----------



## Monsterspeculator (11 Ago 2012)

<< 49 >> dijo:


> En bolsa hay gente que hace "análisis técnico" y "análisis fundamental". Un factor que se considera en análisis fundamental es por ejemplo el valor contable de la empresa. Por debajo de ese precio sería más rentable disolver la empresa y vender todos sus activos.
> 
> Si alguien quisiera especular con bitcoins a corto plazo, a largo plazo, o de la forma que sea, *¿cómo sería el análisis "fundamental"? ¿Qué valor intrínseco tiene el bitcoin por debajo del cual es imposible o muy difícil que caiga? ¿Hay alguno?*
> 
> (Y no me vengáis con el coste de la minería porque eso es un techo, no un suelo).



¿Te has hecho las mismas preguntas sobre los billetes que usas cada día? Empieza haciéndotelas y empezarás a ver luz.


----------



## Mabuse (11 Ago 2012)

debianita dijo:


> Está claro que por filosofia de código abierto, lo suyo es OpenCL. Hoy por hoy me limita el hecho de que Cycles (Render por GPU para Blender) solo soporte CUDA, lo śe es un caso muy particular, aunque tambien se pueden encontrar algun otro.
> 
> Probaré eligius , no pretendo sacar un sobre sueldo, ni mucho menos, solo es curiosidad. No veo claro el tema de amortizaciones hardware y consumo eléctrico, hoy por hoy. Pero el pc del curro, si que puede calentarse un poco :XX:



Es, en realidad, cuestion de hardware, CUDA da soporte al hardware de Nvidia, y el OpenCL da soporte a la arquitectura ATI.
https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Why_a_GP...U#Why_are_AMD_GPUs_faster_than_Nvidia_GPUs.3F


Hay un programilla para windows que para ver las capacidades de la 
gráfica GPU Caps Viewer: Graphics card and GPU information utility, OpenGL, OpenCL and CUDA API support, NVIDIA GeForce, ATI Radeon | oZone3D.Net .

Hay una entrada bastante buena en la wiki de bitcoin para hardware basado en gráficas.
https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Mining_rig


----------



## muyuu (11 Ago 2012)

Mabuse dijo:


> Es, en realidad, cuestion de hardware, CUDA da soporte al hardware de Nvidia, y el OpenCL da soporte a la arquitectura ATI.
> https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Why_a_GP...U#Why_are_AMD_GPUs_faster_than_Nvidia_GPUs.3F



CUDA es de nVidia, desarrollado por nVidia, cerrado y solamente soportado por tarjetas nVidia. OpenCL es un estándar abierto que está soportado por todos los fabricantes importantes incluídos nVidia, AMD/ATI, Intel y ARM y es, por ejemplo, lo que usa Apple en todos sus ordenadores de nueva generación.


----------



## Mabuse (11 Ago 2012)

muyuu dijo:


> CUDA es de nVidia, desarrollado por nVidia, cerrado y solamente soportado por tarjetas nVidia. OpenCL es un estándar abierto que está soportado por todos los fabricantes importantes incluídos nVidia, AMD/ATI, Intel y ARM y es, por ejemplo, lo que usa Apple en todos sus ordenadores de nueva generación.



::Cierto..:: Gracias por el aperitivo.
OpenCL - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

El caso es que las tarjetas Nvidia que tengo no parecen soportar openCL, supongo que de ahí la confusión, que tendrá más gente.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (11 Ago 2012)

waukegan dijo:


> Un escollo importante es la asimetría.... ¿entrarías en una economía en la que ya está repartido el bacalao?. Yo no lo veo claro.



Esta es una falacia que llevo escuchando bastante a menudo últimamente relacionada con la adquisición de bitcoins o con la vuelta a una moneda con respaldo 100% en oro.

Para empezar, bitcoin todavía está en su fase de inflación (creación de la moneda hasta el máximo de 21 millones) a razón de 50 bitcoins cada 10 minutos más o menos. Pero cuando llegue a esos 21 millones comenzará su fase deflacionaria, que esperemos, dure mucho tiempo.

El oro hoy en día tiene una inflación muy baja, puesto que la cantidad que se mina es muy pequeña en relación con el circulante. Así que podríamos considerarlo como "todo el el bacalao repartido", al igual que ocurrirá con bitcoin en su fase deflacionaria.

¿Significa esto que nadie va a adquirir oro hoy en día porque está "todo el bacalao repartido"?. Por supuesto que no. Para adquirirlo tendrás que ofrecer algo valioso a cambio de él. Cualquiera de los tres factores de producción deberían valer: tierra, trabajo o capital. Seguro que si ofreces alguno de ellos podrás adquirir oro o bitcoins.

Así que, por favor, dejemos esa falacia a un lado.


----------



## << 49 >> (11 Ago 2012)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Te has hecho las mismas preguntas sobre los billetes que usas cada día? Empieza haciéndotelas y empezarás a ver luz.



Sí, me las he hecho, y precisamente por eso pienso que el bitcoin es un fraude masivo. Deduzco que o bien tú no te has hecho esas mismas preguntas, o tus respuestas son radicalmente distintas, lo cual no deja de ser curioso.

Para mí, el valor de un euro es una fracción del valor de la cesta de la compra que el BCE utiliza para calcular el IPC. Si el BCE consigue que esa cesta de la compra, medida en euros, no suba de precio más de un 2% al año, el valor de un euro, al ser una porción del valor total de esa cesta, se mantendrá estable dentro de ese mismo margen. Para que algo sea una moneda, su valor tiene que ser estable, cosa que aparentemente no os importa en absoluto. El bitcoin no tiene ningún mecanismo que garantice su estabilidad, y si no es estable, pretender que sea una moneda es una broma de mal gusto.

Además, los billetes de euro son pasivo del BCE, quien se supone que tiene activos equivalentes a los billetes emitidos.

El bitcoin por el contrario, no es pasivo de nadie, es decir, no hay nadie que te "deba" su valor, no está respaldado por ningún activo de igual valor en ninguna entidad, y por lo tanto su valor se puede ir a cero muchísimo más fácilmente que el valor de un euro, y no tendrías a nadie a quien reclamar.

Un billete de 10€ no es solamente un papelito de colores, representa una deuda que el BCE tiene contigo, que a su vez se corresponde con una deuda de igual valor que algún banco tiene con el BCE.

Un bitcoin no representa nada concreto ni está respaldado por nada concreto. Igual puede valor ocho que ochenta. Su precio está limitado por el coste de la minería, pero por abajo no hay ningún límite, así que es igual que un mortadelo, dinero de juguete.

Y lo más alucinante es que la gente se lo cree. En fin, allá vosotros.


----------



## Mabuse (11 Ago 2012)

<< 49 >> dijo:


> Sí, me las he hecho, y precisamente por eso pienso que el bitcoin es un fraude masivo. Deduzco que o bien tú no te has hecho esas mismas preguntas, o tus respuestas son radicalmente distintas, lo cual no deja de ser curioso.
> 
> Para mí, el valor de un euro es una fracción del valor de la cesta de la compra que el BCE utiliza para calcular el IPC. Si el BCE consigue que esa cesta de la compra, medida en euros, no suba de precio más de un 2% al año, el valor de un euro, al ser una porción del valor total de esa cesta, se mantendrá estable dentro de ese mismo margen. Para que algo sea una moneda, su valor tiene que ser estable, cosa que aparentemente no os importa en absoluto. El bitcoin no tiene ningún mecanismo que garantice su estabilidad, y si no es estable, pretender que sea una moneda es una broma de mal gusto.
> 
> ...



Peor me lo pone. Fiarme de un monton de geeks (varios millones actualmente) que lo peor que habrán hecho la mayoría en su vida habrá sido hacer vudú con un muñeco de Bill Gates, o fiarme de una gente que en cuanto les dejas te están robando la cartera, lavando el dinero de la mafia, financiando un golpe de estado en un país perdido o gastándose las ayudas públicas en fiestones en la Bahamas. Si a la que salta te montan una devaluación, una subida de comisiones o mil y una canalladas que se les van ocrriendo a medida que les sube el coñac a la cabeza.


----------



## traveltravel (11 Ago 2012)

Hay alguna forma de controlar las mining botnets?
El tamaño es lo ya lo suficiente para que no se note mucho?
Se podrían revocar los bitcoins emitidos si digamos los chicos de stuxnet apuntaran a biticoin con un par de agujeros 0-day?
Podrían almacenar y soltarlos de repente para provocar un bank run virtual?
La naturaleza del sistema impide saber quien los ha minado?

PD: Me lo he leído en diagonal el hilo así que estoy un poco perdido

Lo digo porque ya existen bichos con el motor de minado instalado.
Found: Bitcoin Mining Bot That is Controlled Via Twitter - F-Secure Weblog : News from the Lab


----------



## albayalde (11 Ago 2012)

alguno estáis minando namecoins? Por lo que he leído,a dia de hoy el rinde el doble que los bitcoins


----------



## Sr.Mojón (11 Ago 2012)

<< 49 >> dijo:


> Para mí, el valor de un euro es una fracción del valor de la cesta de la compra que el BCE utiliza para calcular el IPC. Si el BCE consigue que esa cesta de la compra, medida en euros, no suba de precio más de un 2% al año, el valor de un euro, al ser una porción del valor total de esa cesta, se mantendrá estable dentro de ese mismo margen. Para que algo sea una moneda, su valor tiene que ser estable, cosa que aparentemente no os importa en absoluto. El bitcoin no tiene ningún mecanismo que garantice su estabilidad, y si no es estable, pretender que sea una moneda es una broma de mal gusto.



Unos cojones. Ahora mismo el euro es una herramienta con la que la oligocracia europea anda jugando peligrosamente para mejorar las exportaciones de la locomotara europea y que su economía no se resienta con la crisis. La inflación dejó de importarles hace mucho tiempo.

Y lo de la estabilidad de las monedas fiats es una auténtica patraña. ¿Has visto la pérdida de poder adquisitivo que han tenido tus queridísimas monedas fiat a lo largo del siglo XX?



<< 49 >> dijo:


> Además, los billetes de euro son pasivo del BCE, quien se supone que tiene activos equivalentes a los billetes emitidos.



Eso es mucho suponer. Cada vez que le dan al botón de imprimir billetitos, tu "riqueza" se diluye, mientras que los bienes tangibles y patrimonio público se mantiene.



<< 49 >> dijo:


> El bitcoin por el contrario, no es pasivo de nadie, es decir, no hay nadie que te "deba" su valor, no está respaldado por ningún activo de igual valor en ninguna entidad, y por lo tanto su valor se puede ir a cero muchísimo más fácilmente que el valor de un euro, y no tendrías a nadie a quien reclamar.



Otra vez con la misma cantinela. ¿Quién me debe a mi el valor del oro que guardo en una caja de zapatos? ¿El minero que lo minó en sudafrica? ¿Nefertiti que lo llevó colgando al cuello? El valor de un producto lo da el mercado mediante el mecanismo de oferta y demanda. Nada más.



<< 49 >> dijo:


> Un billete de 10€ no es solamente un papelito de colores, representa una deuda que el BCE tiene contigo, que a su vez se corresponde con una deuda de igual valor que algún banco tiene con el BCE.



Y cuya cantidad en circulación puede modificar la oligocracia a su antojo y necesidad, incluyendo su tasa de interés.



<< 49 >> dijo:


> Un bitcoin no representa nada concreto ni está respaldado por nada concreto. Igual puede valor ocho que ochenta. Su precio está limitado por el coste de la minería, pero por abajo no hay ningún límite, así que es igual que un mortadelo, dinero de juguete.



Demuestras que no tienes ni idea de lo que hablas. Su precio no está limitado por nada, ni por la minería ni por nada. Puede valer un millón de euros o cero, porque su precio lo marca el mercado con las curvas de oferta y demanda. El valor de bitcoin lo dan sus cualidades.



<< 49 >> dijo:


> Y lo más alucinante es que la gente se lo cree. En fin, allá vosotros.



Lo bueno es que la gente no tiene que "creer" en bitcoin ni tiene que ser coaccionada para utilizarlo. Símplemente tiene que leer un poquito sobre el protocolo y aplicar el sentido común.


----------



## muyuu (11 Ago 2012)

traveltravel dijo:


> Hay alguna forma de controlar las mining botnets?
> El tamaño es lo ya lo suficiente para que no se note mucho?
> Se podrían revocar los bitcoins emitidos si digamos los chicos de stuxnet apuntaran a biticoin con un par de agujeros 0-day?
> Podrían almacenar y soltarlos de repente para provocar un bank run virtual?
> ...



Un ordenador común y corriente tiene un rendimiento muy pobre y un efecto despreciable en la red Bitcoin. Es necesario configurarlo bien y con los componentes adecuados. Sobre esas botnets hay mucho ruido y pocas nueces. Antes de la era GPU tal vez, ya no es problema.



albayalde dijo:


> alguno estáis minando namecoins? Por lo que he leído,a dia de hoy el rinde el doble que los bitcoins



La última vez que lo miré era complicado convertirlos en FIAT o en BTC, igual ahora hay un mercado más líquido.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (11 Ago 2012)

traveltravel dijo:


> Hay alguna forma de controlar las mining botnets?



La labor de minado deja exhausto al ordenador, así que los administradores responsables de los equipos afectados deberían darse cuenta de lo que está pasando. 



traveltravel dijo:


> Se podrían revocar los bitcoins emitidos si digamos los chicos de stuxnet apuntaran a biticoin con un par de agujeros 0-day?



Revocar los bitcoins emitidos implicaría volver atrás en la cadena de bloques que ha sido minada y rehacer los bloques a tu conveniencia. Esto podría hacerse siempre y cuando seas capaz de reunir una potencia de hasheo (minado) ligeramente superior a la de la red de mineros de bitcoin en la actualidad. Para que te hagas una idea la red de mineros ya forma parte del libro guiness de los records como red con mayor potencia de hasheo del planeta. Así que tendrías que superar en tamaño a la mayor red de minado del planeta.

Sigamos. En el caso de que consiguieras reunir una potencia de cálculo tan grande pronto te darías cuenta de que te saldría más rentable incorporar toda esa potencia al minado tradicional de bitcoins que a su destrucción.

Por lo tanto es muy improbable un ataque 51% por parte de los de stusnet. Mucho más probable es colar keyloggers en los ordenadores de los usuarios y robar algunos bitcoins que "fabricarlos" de nuevo.



traveltravel dijo:


> Podrían almacenar y soltarlos de repente para provocar un bank run virtual?



Eso puede ocurrir tanto con bitcoins, como con cualquier otra commoditie. Si algún propietario decide vender de golpe una gran cantidad de bitcoins su precio bajará bastante. Ley de la oferta y la demanda.



traveltravel dijo:


> La naturaleza del sistema impide saber quien los ha minado?



Absolutamente. El afortunado minero que consiga resolver el problema criptográfico que permite "minar" un bloque ve recompensada su hazaña con el ingreso de 50 bitcoins más las comisiones de las transacciones fijadas en ese bloque a una de las direcciones anónimas de su wallet.


----------



## << 49 >> (11 Ago 2012)

Mabuse dijo:


> lavando el dinero de la mafia



Muy bien, culpabilidad por asociación.

Si vamos a juzgar una moneda por lo que la gente hace con ella, recordemos que *bitcoin se lleva la palma*.


----------



## albayalde (11 Ago 2012)

muyuu dijo:


> Un ordenador común y corriente tiene un rendimiento muy pobre y un efecto despreciable en la red Bitcoin. Es necesario configurarlo bien y con los componentes adecuados. Sobre esas botnets hay mucho ruido y pocas nueces. Antes de la era GPU tal vez, ya no es problema.
> 
> 
> 
> La última vez que lo miré era complicado convertirlos en FIAT o en BTC, igual ahora hay un mercado más líquido.




Yo la verdad es que hace poco que me he puesto a mirar esto de los bitcoins, entre en sluts y vi que daban opcion de minar los namecoins, me dio por mirar por internet, y justamente lo que vi era eso que no habia dios que consiguiera convertirlo en pasta al uso.Pero hoy con el tf vi que en los foros de bitcoin comentaban que actualmente con el grado de dificultad que hay en cada uno a mismo hardware se sacaba el doble de rendimiento con los namecoins, y viendo que en el foro hay gente que le ha sacado jugo al asunto por eso preguntaba.
a ver si a la noche tengo un rato y configuro los namecoins


----------



## << 49 >> (11 Ago 2012)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Y lo de la estabilidad de las monedas fiats es una auténtica patraña. ¿Has visto la pérdida de poder adquisitivo que han tenido tus queridísimas monedas fiat a lo largo del siglo XX?



Estás confundiendo estabilidad con preservación de valor a muy largo plazo. Lo primero es absolutamente esencial para una moneda, lo segundo no.

El BCE considera que hay estabilidad de precios si la inflación anda por el 2%. Es decir, el euro va perdiendo valor progresivamente, pero lo hace muy despacio, a un ritmo casi constante y sobre todo predecible, ya que dicha velocidad es un objetivo conocido del BCE.

Para patraña de estabilidad la del bitcoin, cuyo valor pasó en cierta ocasión de 30$ a 15$ en menos de un mes:







A ver cuándo ha sucedido en la historia *reciente* que una moneda fiat como el dólar, el euro o el yen japonés haya descendido un 50% de valor en menos de un mes. Eso ni es estabilidad ni es nada.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (11 Ago 2012)

<< 49 >> dijo:


> Muy bien, culpabilidad por asociación.
> 
> Si vamos a juzgar una moneda por lo que la gente hace con ella, recordemos que *bitcoin se lleva la palma*.



Eres un ignorante. Si hubiera que considerar los delitos en función de la moneda con la que se realizan la palma se la llevarían los dólares.



<< 49 >> dijo:


> Estás confundiendo estabilidad con preservación de valor a muy largo plazo. Lo primero es absolutamente esencial para una moneda, lo segundo no.



Eso no te lo crees ni tú. Míralo en cualquier libro de economía. Las dos funciones fundamentales del dinero es su empleo como medio de intercambio por bienes y servicios para evitar las ineficiencias del trueque y como medio de conservación de valor.

Es más, ni siquiera hace falta que intente convencerte de nada. Pon en circulación en un país dos monedas válidas al mismo tiempo, una que mantenga las dos cualidades que yo te he dicho y otra que no pueda consevar valor y ya me dices tú cuál de las dos atesora la gente y cuál intercambia en cuanto puede.



<< 49 >> dijo:


> Para patraña de estabilidad la del bitcoin, cuyo valor pasó en cierta ocasión de 30$ a 15$ en menos de un mes



Bitcoin es una moneda muy joven y no será la última vez que su cotización varía notablemente hasta que poco a poco se estabilice a medida que su uso se generalice.



<< 49 >> dijo:


> A ver cuándo ha sucedido en la historia reciente que una moneda fiat como el dólar, el euro o el yen japonés haya descendido un 50% de valor en menos de un mes. Eso ni es estabilidad ni es nada



Ejemplos:

- El BOE de 27 de agosto de 1938 decretó la incautación de todo el dinero republicano. Por lo tanto su valor se desplomó a 0 en un día (pérdida de valor del 100%).

- Argentina, 6 de enero de 2002, corralón, pesificación forzada de los depósitos de dólares de los ahorradores a razón de 1$ = 1,4 pesos significa un 30% de devaluación instantánea.

- En julio de 1921 el marco alemán se cambiaba 60 marcos = 1 dólar. En enero de 1922 se cambiaba 330 marcos = 1 dolar (datos de la wikipedia). 82% de devaluación en seis meses.

- EEUU, años 80. En cuestión de pocos meses el oro aumenta su precio en dólares a más del doble. ¿Acaso perdimos la mitad de las reservas de oro mundiales en un naufragio? No, fue el dolar el que se desplomó a la mitad en valor.






Y si quiere podemos empezar a hacer una porra sobre las devaluaciones sumarísimas que van a sufrir la neopeseta y el neodracma.


----------



## << 49 >> (11 Ago 2012)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Ejemplos:
> 
> - El BOE de 27 de agosto de 1938 decretó la incautación de todo el dinero republicano. Por lo tanto su valor se desplomó a 0 en un día (pérdida de valor del 100%).
> 
> ...



He dicho historia *reciente*. No estoy defiendiendo las monedas fiat en cualquier situación y circunstancia, solamente las que tenemos ahora.

Curioso que al bitcoin, *diseñado en el siglo XXI*, se le perdonen "pequeños defectillos" como que baje un 50% de golpe en pleno año 2011 y para atacar a las monedas fiat no se encuentre un ejemplo de bajón del 50% en los últimos 10 o 20 años. 

Yo comparo el bitcoin con el euro, no con monedas de chichinabo del pasado. El euro fue diseñado para que fuera estable por construcción. El bitcoin no tiene nada en su diseño que garantice su estabilidad.

Lo de aceptar bitcoin como moneda es como lo de aceptar barco como animal acuático.


----------



## << 49 >> (11 Ago 2012)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> - EEUU, años 80. En cuestión de pocos meses el oro aumenta su precio en dólares a más del doble. ¿Acaso perdimos la mitad de las reservas de oro mundiales en un naufragio? No, fue el dolar el que se desplomó a la mitad en valor.



Esta ya es de traca. La típica falacia aurífera del tipo "el oro es la medida de todas las cosas".

Vamos a ver: ¿Subieron los precios de *todas* las cosas en EE.UU. *al doble* o solamente subió el precio del oro?

Si solamente subió el precio del oro pero no de todas las demás cosas, entonces está claro que lo que subió es el oro.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (11 Ago 2012)

<< 49 >> dijo:


> He dicho historia *reciente*. No estoy defiendiendo las monedas fiat en cualquier situación y circunstancia, solamente las que tenemos ahora.



Eso es historia reciente. La única diferencia con la actuaidad es que la guerra se han ido alejando paulatinamente del núcleo de la unión europea. Pero siempre pueden volver. Todos los ejemplos que le he dado son con monedas fiat igualitas que las que hay ahora.



<< 49 >> dijo:


> Curioso que al bitcoin, *diseñado en el siglo XXI*, se le perdonen "pequeños defectillos" como que baje un 50% de golpe en pleno año 2011 y para atacar a las monedas fiat no se encuentre un ejemplo de bajón del 50% en los últimos 10 o 20 años.



Ya le digo que es una moneda joven. Dele un poco de tiempo y se sorprenderá. Respecto a lo del 50% de devaluación espere unos meses y verá el neodracma la montaña rusa de cotización que se pega. Si no aprendemos de los errores históricos estamos condenados a repetirlos.



<< 49 >> dijo:


> Yo comparo el bitcoin con el euro, no con monedas de chichinabo del pasado. El euro fue diseñado para que fuera estable por construcción. El bitcoin no tiene nada en su diseño que garantice su estabilidad.



El euro fue diseñado para el uso y disfrute de la locomotora de europa. Fue como un traje a medida confeccionado por un sastre cuya única intención era la de exportar toda la inflación que Alemania debería haberse comido durante la reunificación. Aderécese además con el disfrute por parte de los teutones de un mercado cautivo de 250 millones de europeos y ahí tienes tu querido euro. Ahora todo ese dinero anda apilado en forma de arcilla cocida en nuestras costas con la connivencia de nuestros caciques.

Y no todos los ejemplos que te he presentado son con monedas de chichinabo. A Duhalde le importó dos cojones robarles los mortadelos verdes a los argentinos y cambiarlos por mortadelos de menor valor.



<< 49 >> dijo:


> Lo de aceptar bitcoin como moneda es como lo de aceptar barco como animal acuático.



Como quieras. Tengo la apreciación personal de que tu memoria histórica es muy vaga. ¿Piensas acaso que algo que ocurrió hace 25 o 50 años no puede volver a ocurrir? ¿Piensas que el desarrollo de nuevas tecnologías de comunicación como internet va a impedir que nuestros gobernantes dejen de comportarse como criminales?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (11 Ago 2012)

<< 49 >> dijo:


> Vamos a ver: ¿Subieron los precios de *todas* las cosas en EE.UU. *al doble* o solamente subió el precio del oro?
> 
> Si solamente subió el precio del oro pero no de todas las demás cosas, entonces está claro que lo que subió es el oro.



Subió el precio de las importaciones, especialmente de la energía (petroleo), por lo tanto se devaluó el dolar a la mitad. Puedes verlo en las gráficas históricas de cotización del petroleo.

Cuando te canses de que te deje en ridículo me lo dices y si eso te envío un emoticono de abracitos.


----------



## << 49 >> (11 Ago 2012)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Eso no te lo crees ni tú. Míralo en cualquier libro de economía. Las dos funciones fundamentales del dinero es su empleo como medio de intercambio por bienes y servicios para evitar las ineficiencias del trueque y como medio de conservación de valor.
> 
> Es más, ni siquiera hace falta que intente convencerte de nada. Pon en circulación en un país dos monedas válidas al mismo tiempo, una que mantenga las dos cualidades que yo te he dicho y otra que no pueda consevar valor y ya me dices tú cuál de las dos atesora la gente y cuál intercambia en cuanto puede.



Te refieres lógicamente a la Ley de Gresham.

Pero precisamente por esa misma ley y por ser el bitcoin deflacionario, ¿cómo conseguirás que la gente se gaste sus bitcoins en lugar de atesorarlos?

¿No habíamos quedado en que para ser una moneda tiene que ser medio de intercambio?

La propia ley de Gresham a la que aludes impedirá que el bitcoin despegue como moneda.

Me parece un fallo de diseño garrafal. Para hacerle la competencia al euro o al dólar tendría que ser al menos levemente inflacionaria, no claramente deflacionaria.


----------



## << 49 >> (11 Ago 2012)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Subió el precio de las importaciones, especialmente de la energía (petroleo), por lo tanto se devaluó el dolar a la mitad. Puedes verlo en las gráficas históricas de cotización del petroleo.



Muy bien, el petróleo subió, y el oro también, pero la gente cuando va al híper compra muchas cosas distintas, no mitad de petróleo y mitad de oro.

Decir que el dólar vale la mitad solamente porque una o dos materias primas suben es ridículo. Lo que a la gente le importa es la cesta de la compra y así es como se debería medir el valor del dólar. ¿Subió el big-mac al doble?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (11 Ago 2012)

<< 49 >> dijo:


> Te refieres lógicamente a la Ley de Gresham.
> 
> Pero precisamente por esa misma ley y por ser el bitcoin deflacionario, ¿cómo conseguirás que la gente se gaste sus bitcoins en lugar de atesorarlos?
> 
> ...



Pues realmente es un cambio de paradigma y, para mi, el principal escollo en la implantación de bitcoin.

Yo sinceramente abriría un hilo específicamente para comparar un sistema monetario deflacionario frente a uno inflacionario. En principio el sistema deflacionario por sí mismo no sería negativo.

En el foro de bitcoin se ha hablado mucho de esto. Aquí pongo el hilo en cuestión:
https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=11627.0

He leído un poco ese hilo en cuestión y es de lo mejorcito para comprender la verdadera magnitud de cambio que conlleva esta moneda.

Pero repito. En principio el sistema deflacionario no es malo. Se premia el ahorro y se desincentiva el consumo irracional. Con el tiempo y cuando se estabilice el valor de bitcoin se podrá preveer con antelación la deflación anual y con ese valor se podrá estudiar la conveniencia o no de las inversiones. Aquellas que renten por encima de la deflación estimada serán adecuadas.

En aquel hilo ponen un ejemplo muy adecuado sobre la falacia de que la economía deflacionaria es mala. El ejmplo es con los ordenadores. Todos sabemos que la tecnología mejora año tras año, así que cualquiera podría pensar: ¿Por qué comprarme un ordenador hoy si el año que viene podría comprar uno más potente por el mismo precio?. Así que, según los contrarios a la deflación esto provocaría el derrumbe del consumo. Sin embargo eso no ocurre. La gente compra ordenadores todos los años y calcula su beneficio marginal en función de la deflación anual estimada. La economía deflacionaria funciona.

El problema es que nos han metido a sangre y fuego en la mente que la inflación es buena.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (11 Ago 2012)

<< 49 >> dijo:


> Muy bien, el petróleo subió, y el oro también, pero la gente cuando va al híper compra muchas cosas distintas, no mitad de petróleo y mitad de oro.
> 
> Decir que el dólar vale la mitad solamente porque una o dos materias primas suben es ridículo. Lo que a la gente le importa es la cesta de la compra y así es como se debería medir el valor del dólar. ¿Subió el big-mac al doble?



¿Y quién dice que sean los americanos los que tengan que sufrir los efectos más perjudiciales de una devaluación del dólar, sobretodo cuando ese pais tiene 12 portaaviones?.
Precisamente EEUU exporta inflación imponiendo su moneda para las transacciones internacionales de petroleo, oro, etc.


----------



## << 49 >> (11 Ago 2012)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿Y quién dice que sean los americanos los que tengan que sufrir los efectos más perjudiciales de una devaluación del dólar, sobretodo cuando ese pais tiene 12 portaaviones?



No sabía que Volcker era un portaaviones. :rolleye:


----------



## Sr.Mojón (11 Ago 2012)

Mira lo que ha ocurrido con la cotización de tu querida moneda fiat de referencia durante el tiempo:







Nadie que quiera conservar su poder adquisitivo debe confiar en los papeles de colores.


----------



## << 49 >> (11 Ago 2012)

Nadie en su sano juicio ahorraría en billetes de dólares a largo plazo.

Pon un gráfico del valor acumulativo de una inversión en bonos del tesoro.
Seguro que supera la inflación.

De todas formas, antes de Volcker nunca se tomaron la inflación demasiado en serio.

Ya te digo que mi moneda de referencia es el euro.


----------



## Mabuse (11 Ago 2012)

<< 49 >> dijo:


> Muy bien, culpabilidad por asociación.
> 
> Si vamos a juzgar una moneda por lo que la gente hace con ella, recordemos que *bitcoin se lleva la palma*.



No es lo mismo quienes controlan la moneda, que quienes la usan. Compare, asocie y si encuentra algo mejor, usted mismo. 


Del mismo modo que hustec se ha ganado el ignore, espero que me recompense de la misma manera por hacerle le mismo en el siguiente ejemplo.


<< 49 >> dijo:


> recordemos que *bitcoin se lleva la palma*.



Muy bien, publicitando una red ilegal en un foro público.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (11 Ago 2012)

Aquí el gráfico que me pides:







Fíjate en los últimos treinta años el desfase que van cogiendo los treasuries con la cotización del oro.


----------



## muyuu (11 Ago 2012)

Si hubiera un consenso poderoso, se podría cambiar el modelo de recompensa de bloques.

Es un argumento muy trillado y que cansa, sinceramente. Quien no entienda del funcionamiento real de BTC por favor que no dé lecciones sobre el mismo. Es patético.

Bitcoin no es solamente esos detalles de implementación; algunos de los cuales, como el modelo deflacionario de recompensa por bloque, se pueden cambiar manteniendo la actual cadena de bloques. Bitcoin es la primera criptomoneda que tiene un nivel alto de aceptación y un mercado real y significativo.

Ya sea esta implementación, o una modificación, u otra completamente distinta, es un hecho histórico que marca un antes y un después.

Quien se quiera quedar fuera de las oportunidades que se abren ahora, o llegar tarde con la masa de borregos, es libre para hacerlo. Los demás seguiremos estudiando las posibilidades de futuro de toda esta combinación de tecnología y las nuevas ideas que llegan (rápidamente, por cierto).

Lo importante es que una moneda fuera del control de gobiernos y corporaciones es posible. Ha quedado demostrado. A partir de ahí las posibilidades son infinitas aunque haya mucho cenutrio que no sea capaz de ver una cosa tan importante como esta aunque la tenga a 40 centímetros de la cara.


----------



## Industria eup! (11 Ago 2012)

Básicamente, si profundizar demasiado, técnica y económicamente hablando veo el tema a grandes líneas como bastante "inatacable", con las limitaciones de mis conocimientos claro, que tampoco soy un experto en este tipo de cosas.

Salvo por un pequeño detalle que creo que se os ha pasado por alto.

Como decía aquel mantra nuncabajista "EL GOBIERNO NUNCA LO PERMITIRA"

Me refiero al gobierno usano, UE, chinorris y compañía.

Supone que pierden el control de la políticas monetarias y antes que eso matan.

Que aunque quieran no pueden tirar el tinglado abajo?

Lo tienen muy fácil, una moneda solo sirve si la puedes cambiar por bienes tangibles y/o servicios reales, les basta con _*prohibir la aceptación de bitcoins contra la entrega de bienes y servicios*_ basándose en que es un instrumento para el blanqueo de dinero, evasión fiscal etc, etc...

Al que acepte bitcoins en una transacción a cambio de bienes y/o servicios reales *carcel*.

A rastrear web-s de comercio online que acepten bitcoins como medio de pago y darles con todo...

Bueno es lo que opino, de momento lo ven como " una curiosidad" pero si la bola de nieve crece de verdad y empieza a ser algo serio lo laminan de la noche a la mañana como he explicado.


----------



## muyuu (11 Ago 2012)

Industria eup! dijo:


> Básicamente, si profundizar demasiado, técnica y económicamente hablando veo el tema a grandes líneas como bastante "inatacable", con las limitaciones de mis conocimientos claro, que tampoco soy un experto en este tipo de cosas.
> 
> Salvo por un pequeño detalle que creo que se os ha pasado por alto.
> 
> ...



Sí, es también un tema recurrente.

Lo que ocurre es que si ahora mismo funciona para actividades totalmente ilegales (y legales también, claro) parece muy complicado que un gobierno (el estadounidense u otros) pueda hacer algo al respecto. Hay que tener en cuenta que a las bravas es posible participar en la red a través de TOR y darknets, haciendo la detección de los participantes virtualmente imposible.

Es uno de los parámetros, eso sí. Porque si quedase solamente o principalmente para los mercados negros esto afectaría mucho a su funcionamiento real. No poder hacer negocios abiertamente limitaría su uso. De momento esta batalla se está ganando (Gavin - el desarrollador que está a cargo del mantenimiento del cliente original - ha llegado incluso a hacer un briefing al FBI y nadie ha prohibido nada).


----------



## melchor rodriguez (11 Ago 2012)

muyuu dijo:


> Sí, es también un tema recurrente.
> 
> Lo que ocurre es que si ahora mismo funciona para actividades totalmente ilegales (y legales también, claro) parece muy complicado que un gobierno (el estadounidense u otros) pueda hacer algo al respecto. Hay que tener en cuenta que a las bravas es posible participar en la red a través de TOR y darknets, haciendo la detección de los participantes virtualmente imposible.
> 
> Es uno de los parámetros, eso sí. Porque si quedase solamente o principalmente para los mercados negros esto afectaría mucho a su funcionamiento real. No poder hacer negocios abiertamente limitaría su uso. De momento esta batalla se está ganando (Gavin - el desarrollador que está a cargo del mantenimiento del cliente original - ha llegado incluso a hacer un briefing al FBI y nadie ha prohibido nada).



Si un Gobierno persigue la criptomoneda, le haría la mayor campaña de publicidad gratuita del mundo y se crearía un inmenso mercado negro imposible de vigilarlo totalmente.

Dejo un estudio reciente sobre "Silk Road":

Study estimates $2 million a month in Bitcoin drug sales | Ars Technica


----------



## << 49 >> (11 Ago 2012)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Aquí el gráfico que me pides:



No sé qué tendrá que ver el tocino con la velocidad.

Lo que yo decía era comparar el índice de precios al consumo con el valor de una cartera invertida en bonos del tesoro (los intereses de los bonos cada año NO son el valor de una cartera invertida en bonos).


----------



## << 49 >> (11 Ago 2012)

muyuu dijo:


> Quien no entienda del funcionamiento real de BTC por favor que no dé lecciones sobre el mismo. Es patético.



Todavía estoy esperando que alguien que entienda el funcionamiento real del bitcoin explique, si de verdad lo entiende, de dónde *proviene* su valor y cómo y por qué regla de tres pasó de no valer nada a valer algo de repente, como si fuera un acto divino de creación.

Cuando digo "proviene" lo digo en el sentido del teorema de regresión de Mises.

Todo apunta a que el bitcoin lo que pretende esencialmente es pasarse el teorema de regresión por el forro. Decís "no importa que el bitcoin no tenga ningún uso industrial, su valor se determina por la oferta y la demanda como cualquier moneda". Muy bien, pero ¿y al principio del todo? ¿qué sucede?


----------



## muyuu (11 Ago 2012)

<< 49 >> dijo:


> Todavía estoy esperando que alguien que entienda el funcionamiento real del bitcoin explique, si de verdad lo entiende, de dónde *proviene* su valor y cómo y por qué regla de tres pasó de no valer nada a valer algo de repente, como si fuera un acto divino de creación.
> 
> Cuando digo "proviene" lo digo en el sentido del teorema de regresión de Mises.
> 
> Todo apunta a que el bitcoin lo que pretende esencialmente es pasarse el teorema de regresión por el forro. Decís "no importa que el bitcoin no tenga ningún uso industrial, su valor se determina por la oferta y la demanda como cualquier moneda".



Una cosa es el funcionamiento del sistema, y otra sus teorías monetarias. Su valor proviene de su utilidad y de su escasez autoimpuesta, y de las características del sistema, y por último de la red de servicios que ya existe a su alrededor (que es lo que impone una barrera de entrada a otras posibles alternativas futuras). Pero eso ya se lo hemos dicho muchas veces.

BTC vale lo que vale en el mercado, y si no me cree vaya a uno de los diversos mercados de cambio que lo soportan. Lo demás, filosofía que no ha lugar en un hilo que se llama "guía para el absoluto novato en Bitcoin", que es para aprender sobre Bitcoin y no para que nos cuente _hustec_ sus teorías monetarias.



<< 49 >> dijo:


> Muy bien, pero ¿y al principio del todo? ¿qué sucede?



Pues al principio ha sucedido lo que le hemos contado aquí que ha sucedido. Un grupo creciente de personas ha decidido probarlo hasta que ha ganado tracción y ahora hay un flujo de transacciones y BTC tiene un valor real (si bien es cierto que tiene un caracter dual monera-bien, por lo menos de momento).

Si tiene usted alguna pregunta concreta sobre el pasado de Bitcoin, no se corte (aunque todo está muy bien documentado en la red). Pero no venga a explicarnos teoría monetaria que demuestra que la gravedad repele, cuando la experiencia demuestra que la gravedad atrae sin ningún género de dudas.


----------



## Industria eup! (11 Ago 2012)

> Todavía estoy esperando que alguien que entienda el funcionamiento real del bitcoin explique, si de verdad lo entiende, de dónde proviene su valor y cómo y por qué regla de tres pasó de no valer nada a valer algo de repente, como si fuera un acto divino de creación.
> 
> Cuando digo "proviene" lo digo en el sentido del teorema de regresión de Mises.
> 
> Todo apunta a que el bitcoin lo que pretende esencialmente es pasarse el teorema de regresión por el forro. Decís "no importa que el bitcoin no tenga ningún uso industrial, su valor se determina por la oferta y la demanda como cualquier moneda". Muy bien, pero ¿y al principio del todo? ¿qué sucede?



Por lo que yo he entendido después de leerme todo el hilo trataré de contestarte.

1.-Su valor proviene como en el caso de cualquier moneda de la *confianza que la gente tiene en ella*, si tú mañana por la calle te encuentras un billete de 100 dolares te pondrás supercontento pq puedes ir al banco cambiarlo por euros y comprar bienes y/o servicios tangibles. Si te encuentras un billete de la República de Mali ni te molestas en recogerlo pq cuando vayas al banco te van a decir que a ver que mierda es ese papelito de colores y q te largues que ahí que hay gente en la cola esperando...

El valor del bitcoin proviene de la gente que se molesta en "minear" pq cree que los bitcoins valen o valdrán algo, considera minear como agacharse a recoger el billete.

2.-Su valor proviene de la certeza de que es algo que no puede ser sometido a "un corralito", ni devaluado a base de darle a la impresora, es decir, completamente a salvo de las mañas habituales de los políticos-castuzos de medio medio mundo y del otro medio.


Considera, solo considera que lo del bitcoin "medio cuaje" como moneda a nivel mundial en un futuro, digamos que el 5% de las transacciones comerciales a nivel mundial se hagan con bitcoins...

Estima el valor en euros o dolares de ese 5% y divídelo entre 21 millones de unidades monetarias...


----------



## Roger-That (11 Ago 2012)

muyuu dijo:


> Lo que ocurre es que si ahora mismo funciona para actividades totalmente ilegales (y legales también, claro) parece muy complicado que un gobierno (el estadounidense u otros) pueda hacer algo al respecto.



Supongo que no has oído hablar de esto

NSA's New Data Center And Supercomputer Aim To Crack World's Strongest Encryption - Forbes

Tor se va al garete en 3,2,1. Después de lo de WikiLeaks (que funciona con Tor también) la gente se creía que se iban a quedar de brazos cruzados? Ya pueden ir inventando nuevos algoritmos criptográficos más fuertes que AES.


----------



## muyuu (11 Ago 2012)

Roger-That dijo:


> Supongo que no has oído hablar de esto
> 
> NSA's New Data Center And Supercomputer Aim To Crack World's Strongest Encryption - Forbes
> 
> Tor se va al garete en 3,2,1



Entiendo que si crees que romper un mensaje codificado en AES invalida Tor, no estás muy puesto en como funciona, ¿es así? Ante todo Tor proporciona anonimato, más allá del secreto de los mensajes (que puedes proteger más allá de cualquier posible crackeo si te empeñas).

En todo caso, no ha lugar, porque de momento es totalmente legal y nada indica que vaya a dejar de serlo a corto plazo. Si ni siquiera Tor es ilegal, ni Darknet.

Off-topic.


----------



## << 49 >> (12 Ago 2012)

muyuu dijo:


> Si tiene usted alguna pregunta concreta sobre el pasado de Bitcoin, no se corte (aunque todo está muy bien documentado en la red). Pero no venga a explicarnos teoría monetaria que demuestra que la gravedad repele, cuando la experiencia demuestra que la gravedad atrae sin ningún género de dudas.



¿A qué se refiere?

Cuando hace años la experiencia decía sin ningún género de dudas que los pisos se vendían a precios desorbitados, y en este foro se decía que los pisos no valían lo que la gente estaba pagando por ellos, ¿se consideraba eso una extraña teoría monetaria?


----------



## muyuu (12 Ago 2012)

<< 49 >> dijo:


> ¿A qué se refiere?
> 
> Cuando hace años la experiencia decía sin ningún género de dudas que los pisos se vendían a precios desorbitados, y en este foro se decía que los pisos no valían lo que la gente estaba pagando por ellos, ¿se consideraba eso una extraña teoría monetaria?



No, siguiendo su analogía no está usted debatiendo sobre el precio objetivo, sino si los pisos sirven para algo o tengan algún valor de mercado en absoluto. Es una discusión totalmente estéril y una pérdida de tiempo, porque ya le han contestado de mil formas por qué BTC cotiza como cotiza. En el futuro bajará o subirá, como todo.


----------



## Burbumático_borrado (12 Ago 2012)

Donde comprarlas:

https://bitmarket.eu/market


----------



## waukegan (12 Ago 2012)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Esta es una falacia que llevo escuchando bastante a menudo últimamente relacionada con la adquisición de bitcoins o con la vuelta a una moneda con respaldo 100% en oro.
> 
> Para empezar, bitcoin todavía está en su fase de inflación (creación de la moneda hasta el máximo de 21 millones) a razón de 50 bitcoins cada 10 minutos más o menos. Pero cuando llegue a esos 21 millones comenzará su fase deflacionaria, que esperemos, dure mucho tiempo.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que no es una falacia. Mi razonamiento es que al entrar en la economía de bitcoins, existen personas que tienen miles de ellos. ¿Qué méritos hemos de atribuirles a los early adopters para tener semejante poder de compra, para ser los nuevos aristócratas del mundo (en caso de que los bitcoins fuesen aceptados universalmente?

Puede argumentarse: pero es que con el oro o incluso con las monedas fiduciarias ya estas en esa situación. Y yo contesto: Efectivamente, y por eso es por lo que trato de desacoplarme lo máximo razonable de este tipo de economía fortaleciendo los lazos comunitarios, comerciando con mis vecinos y produciendo parte de mis alimentos.

Lo de los bitcoins me parece un experimento interesante, tengo algunos bitcoins... pero para mi el dinero es un medio de intercambio, no reserva de valor. Mi concepción del ahorro son barras de cobre en mi garaje, tarros de conserva en mi despensa y sobre todo, relaciones de confianza y afecto con mi familia, vecinos y amigos.

Aceptaría entusiastamente una moneda con muchas de las características de Bitcoin pero que sea oxidable (¿existe por cierto alguna criptomoneda así?)


----------



## Sr.Mojón (12 Ago 2012)

Roger-That dijo:


> Supongo que no has oído hablar de esto
> 
> NSA's New Data Center And Supercomputer Aim To Crack World's Strongest Encryption - Forbes
> 
> Tor se va al garete en 3,2,1. Después de lo de WikiLeaks (que funciona con Tor también) la gente se creía que se iban a quedar de brazos cruzados? Ya pueden ir inventando nuevos algoritmos criptográficos más fuertes que AES.



Lo que ya puedes ir haciendo tu es ir aprendiendo un poco de matemáticas.
En el artículo se indica que el futuro objetivo de la NSA es construir una capacidad de cálculo de un exaflop. Un exaflop son 10^18 flops. Un flop es una operacion de coma flotante por segundo, más o menos sería como una operación con un número entero por segundo.

Por lo tanto un flop no es una operación hash por segundo ni nada parecido que pueda emplearse para atacar por fuerza bruta el algoritmo AES256. Pero pongámonos en el caso de que así sea (que ya digo que no, pero supongámoslo) e imaginemos qué ocurriría si la NSA ataca el AES 256 con él.

AES256 como su nombre indica ofrece las siguientes combinaciones 2^256, que es lo mismo que 1,16*10^77 combinaciones. Un exaflop (el objetivo actual de la NSA) suponemos que son 10^18 hashes por segundo.

Por tanto, si dividimos ambos números grandes tenemos que la máquina con el exaflop de potencia tardará 1,16*10^59 segundos en probar todas las combinaciones. Esto son 3,67*10^51 años para crackear el AES256 con una máquina que todavía no existe. El sol se convertirá en una gigante roja y fagocitará a la Tierra en unos 5000 millones de años, osea, en 5*10^9 años.

Así que no, no creo que el algoritmo de encriptación AES256 vaya a caer de manos de la NSA hoy por hoy ni siquiera teniendo en cuenta la ley de MOORE durante los próximos mil años.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (12 Ago 2012)

waukegan dijo:


> Yo creo que no es una falacia. Mi razonamiento es que al entrar en la economía de bitcoins, existen personas que tienen miles de ellos. ¿Qué méritos hemos de atribuirles a los early adopters para tener semejante poder de compra, para ser los nuevos aristócratas del mundo (en caso de que los bitcoins fuesen aceptados universalmente?



El mérito que tienen es el haber mantenido la seguridad de todo el sistema desde su nacimiento en 2009 hasta que a los señoritos pro-fiat les parece buen momento para adquirir sus primeros bitcoins. 

Ahora en serio. Durante la fase inflacionaria bitcoin reparte la nueva moneda entre aquellos que participan en la seguridad del sistema (mineros). Yo no conozco una forma mejor y más justa de repartir moneda recién acuñada durante su fase de implantación en una economía. ¿Tú sí? Propónla, te escuchamos.

¿O a lo mejor deberíamos tener una élite oligocrática increíblemente impermeable a la movilidad entre clases sociales que se encargue de controlar unos pocos bancos financieros internacionales que reciben todo el dinero recién impreso?
¿Mejor un querido líder que se encargue del reparto?

Por último unas cuantas preguntas retóricas:

¿Cuándo es demasiado tarde para entrar en un sistema monetario? ¿Es ahora demasiado tarde? ¿Si compro mañana bitcoins a 10€ la unidad formaré parte de los early adopters con respecto a alquien que entre dentro de un par de años?

Pues eso, muchas consignas y poco análisis medianamente crítico veo yo por aquí.


----------



## muyuu (12 Ago 2012)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Lo que ya puedes ir haciendo tu es ir aprendiendo un poco de matemáticas.
> En el artículo se indica que el futuro objetivo de la NSA es construir una capacidad de cálculo de un exaflop. Un exaflop son 10^18 flops. Un flop es una operacion de coma flotante por segundo, más o menos sería como una operación con un número entero por segundo.
> 
> Por lo tanto un flop no es una operación hash por segundo ni nada parecido que pueda emplearse para atacar por fuerza bruta el algoritmo AES256. Pero pongámonos en el caso de que así sea (que ya digo que no, pero supongámoslo) e imaginemos qué ocurriría si la NSA ataca el AES 256 con él.
> ...



Y todo esto además es accesorio para Tor, que cifra los paquetes enviados para que los nodos intermedios ni sepan ni tengan responsabilidad sobre lo que están reenviando, pero los nodos de salida no cifran absolutamente nada. Vamos, que el cifrado de Tor es lo de menos, Tor provee principalmente de anonimato, si quieres cifrar tú aparte lo que envíes usando cualquier mecanismo actual o futuro, eres libre.

(He substituído el neologismo-anglicismo _encriptar_ - que en castellano no es una palabra - por cifrar en este post)


----------



## vapeador (12 Ago 2012)

muyuu dijo:


> (He substituído el neologismo-anglicismo _encriptar_ - que en castellano no es una palabra - por cifrar en este post)



Encriptar en todo caso será meter en una cripta


----------



## Sr.Mojón (12 Ago 2012)

waukegan dijo:


> Mi concepción del ahorro son barras de cobre en mi garaje, tarros de conserva en mi despensa y sobre todo, relaciones de confianza y afecto con mi familia, vecinos y amigos.
> 
> Aceptaría entusiastamente una moneda con muchas de las características de Bitcoin pero que sea oxidable (¿existe por cierto alguna criptomoneda así?)



Si claro, aceptarías entusiastamente que los demás empleasen una moneda oxidable, pero bien que acumulas cobre en el garaje :XX::XX: ¡¡¡Nos ha jodido mayo con las flores!!!


----------



## muyuu (12 Ago 2012)

waukegan dijo:


> Yo creo que no es una falacia. Mi razonamiento es que al entrar en la economía de bitcoins, existen personas que tienen miles de ellos. ¿Qué méritos hemos de atribuirles a los early adopters para tener semejante poder de compra, para ser los nuevos aristócratas del mundo (en caso de que los bitcoins fuesen aceptados universalmente?
> 
> Puede argumentarse: pero es que con el oro o incluso con las monedas fiduciarias ya estas en esa situación. Y yo contesto: Efectivamente, y por eso es por lo que trato de desacoplarme lo máximo razonable de este tipo de economía fortaleciendo los lazos comunitarios, comerciando con mis vecinos y produciendo parte de mis alimentos.
> 
> ...



Una moneda "oxidable" como tú dices es básicamente equivalente a una moneda de inflación exponencial. Un efecto de "corrosión"<=>descomposición a ratio constante hace que las cantidades existentes sigan una fórmula logarítmica (como la de la radioactividad) y equivalente a un modelo exponencial de inflación en términos de valor (crecimiento a ratio constante). Eso simplemente se ha querido evitar. A mí personalmente no me parece mala idea, pero Bitcoin no es así y parece muy complicado que los miembros de la comunidad lo quieran convertir a este modelo.

Hacer una modificación de Bitcoin que aumente la masa monetaria un 2% al año (por ejemplo) es muy sencillo. No sé cuánta gente se sumaría a esto y se pondría a hacer minería de esta nueva moneda en lugar de Bitcoin. De hecho tal vez exista ya, hay muchas alternativas que son modificaciones de Bitcoin (la mayoría de gente que quiere ser aristócrata de su propia moneda  ) y carecen de tracción suficiente. La gente prefiere simplemente usar lo que ya funciona y lo que puede comprar y vender fácilmente en el mercado. Pero a futuro quién sabe.

Respecto a consideraciones morales y de posible envidia, que para mí francamente son secundarias a las consideraciones prácticas, también es verdad que los primeros en entrar son los que más han arriesgado porque lo más probable inicialmente era que la cosa no quedara en nada. Y eso sin entrar en que todavía estamos en una fase muy temprana.


----------



## Industria eup! (12 Ago 2012)

Una duda.

A ver si los que domináis el tema me la aclaráis.

Supongamos que es un éxito rotundo y se convierte en la moneda de referencia a nivel mundial y todo eso.

¿ Cómo sería el tema del crédito ?

Me explico, todos sabemos que sin crédito la economía real se colapsa, si no me dan un crédito para comprar un coche no lo compro, si a un emprendedor no le financian no emprende, una empresa necesita crédito para comprar nueva maquinaria crecer y crear empleo etc.

Los bancos tal y como los conocemos hoy en día dejarían de existir no?

Entiendo que podrían ser sustituidos por algún tipo de digamos "servidor seguro" donde depositas tus carteras por miedo a que si las tienes en tu ordenador este pete o te lo hackeen y te roben la cartera y tal de tal manera que los depositas en esos digamos "servidores seguros" por seguridad y ellos te garantizan tus bitcoins, pero aún así para que estos "servidores seguros" concedan crédito deberían meter mano a las carteras depositadas.

Si no hay bancos digitales no hay crédito salvo que se lo pidas a los millonetis en bitcoins y si los hay podría darse el caso de un corralito de carteras digitales...

Habría tb coeficiente de caja y tal?

Bueno el tema es si habría bancos o no y como funcionarían estos y si no los hay de donde sale el crédito?

Bueno es una duda que me surge a ver si los que sabéis de esto me la aclaráis


----------



## << 49 >> (12 Ago 2012)

Industria eup! dijo:


> Si no hay bancos digitales no hay crédito salvo que se lo pidas a los millonetis en bitcoins y si los hay podría darse el caso de un corralito de carteras digitales...



Interesante reflexión. Un poco de humor:

bitcoin2 incorporará un sistema de créditos P2P. Al igual que ahora en el que los bitcoins se consideran activos, también funcionará para los pasivos. Cuando uno no pague lo que debe, vendrá un geek aleatorio a tu casa y te romperá las piernas. Por cada pierna rota el sistema te recompensa con 50 BTC. Así, habrá básicamente dos tipos de geeks: Los que se dedican a la minería y los que se dedican a recuperar deudas. Ninguno de los dos grupos utilizará realmente sus bitcoins, pues cuanto más tiempo pase, más valdrán.

Espero que se capte la ironía.

Ahora ya en serio: ¿Alguien piensa que es factible un sistema de crédito P2P?


----------



## muyuu (12 Ago 2012)

Industria eup! dijo:


> Una duda.
> 
> A ver si los que domináis el tema me la aclaráis.
> 
> ...



No habría préstamos con dinero creado de la nada, serían como los de antes. Es decir, con lo que los anglos llaman _collateral_ (prenda, aval) y a cuenta y riesgo de los participantes. Las hipotecas tendrían que ser lo que tradicionalmente eran las hipotecas, un préstamo ligado a un bien que si se deja de pagar se pierde (lo que ahora llamamos "dación en pago") lo que implicaría que los bancos no lo asumirían sin una entrada considerable u otro aval.

La única diferencia con el sistema actual es que los bancos no podrían crear Bitcoin de la nada y prestarlo. Tendrían que prestar exclusivamente de lo que tuvieran. No habría "dinero" indistinguible del circulante emitido por cualquier banco sobre la marcha como ocurre ahora sin que la mayoría de la gente lo sepa.


----------



## vapeador (12 Ago 2012)

Creo que el problema que le veis al Bitcoin es por mirar mas lejos de lo que es su objetivo real.

Bitcoin es una moneda descentralizada, que permite una serie de cosas (anonimato, independencia de decisiones políticas, etc) de una manera bastante acertada.

No creo que pretenda nadie desbancar al oro o al dinero FIAT con ello. Simplemente es una herramienta mas, con unas características determinadas.

Mientras haya quien acepte ofrecer servicios y productos en ella, será útil. Igual que serian útiles los mortadelos. Si vas a Silk Road a comprar algunos gramos de alguna sustancia recreativa, no te van a aceptar los mortadelos, pero si los BTC. Y no solo para eso, sino que es una forma de pago excelente para contratar una VPN de forma anónima si eres muy celoso de tu privacidad.

Pero esta claro, que no pinta que vayamos a comprar en el mercados con BTCs


----------



## muyuu (12 Ago 2012)

<< 49 >> dijo:


> Interesante reflexión. Un poco de humor:
> 
> bitcoin2 incorporará un sistema de créditos P2P. Al igual que ahora en el que los bitcoins se consideran activos, también funcionará para los pasivos. Cuando uno no pague lo que debe, vendrá un geek aleatorio a tu casa y te romperá las piernas. Por cada pierna rota el sistema te recompensa con 50 BTC. Así, habrá básicamente dos tipos de geeks: Los que se dedican a la minería y los que se dedican a recuperar deudas. Ninguno de los dos grupos utilizará realmente sus bitcoins, pues cuanto más tiempo pase, más valdrán.
> 
> ...



Estoy intentando comprender a qué viene tanto pontificar en contra de una cosa de la que no tienes suficiente conocimiento.

Mis dos principales hipótesis son:

1 - miedo-odio a lo desconocido.
2 - te da por culo que coticen a 11 dólares viniendo de 5-6 hace escasamente 2 meses y no tener ninguna, mientras otros tienen cientos o miles ("sour grapes")

El concepto de crédito no depende de BTC. Lo único distinto, es que el banco/prestamista no puede crear el dinero al prestarlo, te tiene que dar de lo que realmente tiene. Que es lo que la mayoría de la gente cree que hacen. Es decir, que los préstamos a interés irrisorio, sin avales ni prenda ni garantías de ninguna clase, simplemente no se harían. En mi opinión, algo muy positivo como hemos podido comprobar con la burbuja.

El concepto de crédito P2P es totalmente independiente y no tiene nada que ver con Bitcoin. Ni teóricamente, ni en la práctica. Se podría pensar que aunque sean conceptos no relacionados podría ser un grupo demográfico propenso a estas cosas. Pues no, no hay nada de eso.



vapeador dijo:


> Creo que el problema que le veis al Bitcoin es por mirar mas lejos de lo que es su objetivo real.
> 
> Bitcoin es una moneda descentralizada, que permite una serie de cosas (anonimato, independencia de decisiones políticas, etc) de una manera bastante acertada.
> 
> ...



Se podría comprar con una moneda respaldada por BTC u otro sistema similar. De hecho ya hay varios proyectos en marcha al respecto.


----------



## << 49 >> (12 Ago 2012)

muyuu dijo:


> Estoy intentando comprender a qué viene tanto pontificar en contra de una cosa de la que no tienes suficiente conocimiento.
> 
> Mis dos principales hipótesis son:
> 
> ...



Sobre el punto 1: No hace falta ser un lince para darse cuenta de que no teniendo aplicaciones industriales (como sí lo tiene el oro), todo el valor que se le pueda atribuir al bitcoin es puramente especulativo. La experiencia de otras burbujas especulativas (los pisos, los tulipanes) debería ser suficiente para mantenerse alejado del bitcoin. No hay que ser un experto para darse cuenta.

Sobre el punto 2: es el típico argumento visillero y es especialmente irónico que se te ocurra utilizarlo en un foro llamado precisamene "burbuja".

¿Alguna otra hipótesis?


----------



## muyuu (12 Ago 2012)

<< 49 >> dijo:


> Sobre el punto 1: No hace falta ser un lince para darse cuenta de que no teniendo aplicaciones industriales (como sí lo tiene el oro), todo el valor que se le pueda atribuir al bitcoin es puramente especulativo. La experiencia de otras burbujas especulativas (los pisos, los tulipanes) debería ser suficiente para mantenerse alejado del bitcoin. No hay que ser un experto para darse cuenta.
> 
> Sobre el punto 2: es el típico argumento visillero y es especialmente irónico que se te ocurra utilizarlo en un foro llamado precisamene "burbuja".
> 
> ¿Alguna otra hipótesis?



Ya no, está claro que es el punto 2 con un fuerte componente adicional del punto 1 (mentalidad adolescente de no tener ni puta idea pero rebatir de todos modos - que es comprensible según la edad que tengas).

El elemento envidia existe, pero no es lo que ha hecho que la burbuja inmobiliaria explote. La envidia de la gente es bastante irrelevante en el precio del mercado (si acaso lo sube) pero es muy relevante a la hora de opinar con un sesgo marcado en un único sentido y tratando de ignorar los argumentos en el sentido contrario al propio.

Yo no me callo ningún argumento, ni a favor ni en contra. Las cosas no tienen necesariamente que ser perfectas para funcionar. Ni siquiera tienen que ser "la mejor opción" según un criterio subjetivo que uno se quiera crear. Bitcoin ahora mismo funciona, y a largo plazo ya veremos - pues como con todo. Hasta aquí no es opinable, es una constatación de la realidad. Luego, para hacer juicios más o menos informados sobre si va a seguir funcionando y sobre si va a ganar mucha o poca aceptación, lo primero es informarse o por lo menos preguntar. O plantear las cosas en sentido hipotético, al menos. No profetizar el futuro sin tener npi.


----------



## Roger-That (12 Ago 2012)

muyuu dijo:


> Entiendo que si crees que romper un mensaje codificado en AES invalida Tor, no estás muy puesto en como funciona, ¿es así? Ante todo Tor proporciona anonimato, más allá del secreto de los mensajes (que puedes proteger más allá de cualquier posible crackeo si te empeñas).



Sé muy bien como funcionan los proxys, socket chains y el onion router. Y si tu igualmente conoces su funcionamiento, sabrás que las autoridades pueden sniffar el tráfico en el tramo final donde eres vulnerable, entre tu computadora (ISP), y el nodo de salida de Tor al que estés conectado. Eso es precisamente lo que van a hacer con ese datacenter. Lamentablemente, será el mayor centro de monitorización de ciudadanos del mundo, gracias a que ACTA les ampara.



Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Lo que ya puedes ir haciendo tu es ir aprendiendo un poco de matemáticas.
> En el artículo se indica que el futuro objetivo de la NSA es construir una capacidad de cálculo de un exaflop. Un exaflop son 10^18 flops. Un flop es una operacion de coma flotante por segundo, más o menos sería como una operación con un número entero por segundo.
> 
> Por lo tanto un flop no es una operación hash por segundo ni nada parecido que pueda emplearse para atacar por fuerza bruta el algoritmo AES256. Pero pongámonos en el caso de que así sea (que ya digo que no, pero supongámoslo) e imaginemos qué ocurriría si la NSA ataca el AES 256 con él.
> ...



Y lo que a mí me parece es que tienes: NumerosasPajasMentales^∞. Muchos cálculos innecesarios cuando de partida tu razonamiento es fallido.

Acaso te crees que van a intentar crackearlo por fuerza bruta? Enserio no te da pa más la materia gris? Claramemente van a buscar errores en su diseño y explotar esos vectores de ataque con herramientas específicas montadas en un megaclúster de computación distribuída, que es al fín y al cabo lo que están montando. No subestimes lo que puede conseguir la herramienta adecuada complementada con un clúster de apache hadoop. El LHC te suena? Pues nos enseña los orígenes del todo sin tener que ir al principio o al final del Universo tal y como tú dices.

Ejemplos a muchísimo menor escala serían por ejemplo SSL/TLS, A5 (GSM), MS-CHAP v2 (PPTP para VPN's) o WPA-PSK (WiFi) que iban a ser la hostia para crackear por fuerza bruta (claro). En menos de 5 años cada una el diseño se les quedó con el culo pelao al aire por un fallo u otro. Hoy en día burlar esos cifrados es literalmente "cosa de niños"... Incluso hay quien hace pasta con ellohttps://www.wpacracker.com/ Divide-and-conquer

Desde enigma en la segunda guerra mundial no hay cifrado que no halla caído, a excepción del vocablo de la Duquesa de Alba :X

[/Off-topicazo]


La idea de bitcoin me parece cojonuda. Si funciona pues bienvenida sea. Sin embargo no estoy seguro de que llegue a cuajar ni veo un futuro claro. Cuando empiece a molestar, hay una altísima probabilidad de que se la quiten de en medio.


----------



## muyuu (12 Ago 2012)

Roger-That dijo:


> Sé muy bien como funcionan los proxys, socket chains y el onion router. Y si tu igualmente conoces su funcionamiento, sabrás que las autoridades pueden sniffar el tráfico en el tramo final donde eres vulnerable, entre tu computadora (ISP), y el nodo de salida de Tor al que estés conectado. Eso es precisamente lo que van a hacer con ese datacenter. Lamentablemente, será el mayor centro de monitorización de ciudadanos del mundo, gracias a que ACTA les ampara.



Esto ya es posible sembrando la red Tor de honeypots y con ataques de sincronía. Pero la probabilidad de encontrar al que buscas en concreto es prácticamente nula, salvo que lo tengas muy bien localizado de antemano. Es inviable perseguir a nadie en concreto así salvo en casos muy puntuales y circunstancias muy puntuales, con un despliegue de medios dedicado muy importante. Cualquiera que se lo curre seguirá a salvo de cualquier posible monitorización.

De hecho siendo nodo de salida yo puedo perfectamente ver lo que sale, sin cifrar. Si pudiera romper AES256 también podría ver lo que re-envío, pero dar con algo concreto sería buscar una aguja en un pajar.

(Aparte de ser irrelevante para el tema en cuestión).

Al caso concreto al que vamos: pongamos que llega un gobierno mundial y prohíbe Bitcoin a nivel internacional (condición indispensable para que esto tenga relevancia). Con Tor+Darknet necesitarían poco menos que conseguir aislar a todo el mundo de internet y de toda posible red mesh alternativa que surgiera. Un escenario totalmente distópico, al nivel de prohibir los ordenadores (que tampoco es teóricamente imposible). Llegados a esto el dinero es lo de menos. Mejor nos pegamos un tiro.


----------



## Mabuse (12 Ago 2012)

Interesante artículo para inversores de riesgo.

CoinURL - Redirect

Nota, después de haber usado coinurl en otros enlaces, creo que sólo lo voy a usar en este hilo, como muestra de algunos de los sistemas de promoción y publicidad que se desarrollan con bitcoin.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (12 Ago 2012)

Roger-That dijo:


> Sé muy bien como funcionan los proxys, socket chains y el onion router. Y si tu igualmente conoces su funcionamiento, sabrás que las autoridades pueden sniffar el tráfico en el tramo final donde eres vulnerable, entre tu computadora (ISP), y el nodo de salida de Tor al que estés conectado. Eso es precisamente lo que van a hacer con ese datacenter. Lamentablemente, será el mayor centro de monitorización de ciudadanos del mundo, gracias a que ACTA les ampara.



Que sí hombre que sí. Lo que tú digas. No consiguen terminar con el protocolo torrent van a amenazar a todas las comunicaciones encriptadas de la red.  ¡Pues no hay formas de ofuscar protocolo! Mucha suerte snifando todo el tráfico de paquetes de datos de internet.



Roger-That dijo:


> Acaso te crees que van a intentar crackearlo por fuerza bruta? Enserio no te da pa más la materia gris?
> Ejemplos a muchísimo menor escala serían por ejemplo SSL/TLS, A5 (GSM), MS-CHAP v2 (PPTP para VPN's) o WPA-PSK (WiFi) que iban a ser la hostia para crackear por fuerza bruta (claro).



Tiene cojones que me digas que no lo van a intentar crackear por fuerza bruta cuando me pones por ejemplo el WPA-PSK que por ahora sólo es vulnerable (por lo que yo tengo entendido) a ataques de fuerza bruta o de diccionario. Mucha suerte si intentan atacar con diccionario o por fuerza bruta el AES256 tal y como te he demostrado antes.



Roger-That dijo:


> Desde enigma en la segunda guerra mundial no hay cifrado que no halla caído, a excepción del vocablo de la Duquesa de Alba :X



Como seguro sabrás, desde la segunda guerra mundial, el cifrador siempre tiene ventaja sobre el descifrador. Ventaja exponencial, para ser más exactos.



Roger-That dijo:


> La idea de bitcoin me parece cojonuda. Si funciona pues bienvenida sea. Sin embargo no estoy seguro de que llegue a cuajar ni veo un futuro claro. Cuando empiece a molestar, hay una altísima probabilidad de que se la quiten de en medio.



Más que les molesta el intercambio de archivos P2P.... y mira el éxito que han tenido para acabar con él. Bitcoin ha venido para quedarse, os guste o no.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (12 Ago 2012)

<< 49 >> dijo:


> Sobre el punto 1: No hace falta ser un lince para darse cuenta de que no teniendo aplicaciones industriales (como sí lo tiene el oro), todo el valor que se le pueda atribuir al bitcoin es puramente especulativo. La experiencia de otras burbujas especulativas (los pisos, los tulipanes) debería ser suficiente para mantenerse alejado del bitcoin. No hay que ser un experto para darse cuenta.
> 
> Sobre el punto 2: es el típico argumento visillero y es especialmente irónico que se te ocurra utilizarlo en un foro llamado precisamene "burbuja".
> 
> ¿Alguna otra hipótesis?



No pienso responderte más sobre temas más que explicados, por ejemplo en el hilo del oro. Aquí se viene troleado de casa, así que te vas al ignore. Ya me he cansado de tus borriquerías.


----------



## << 49 >> (12 Ago 2012)

Traducción: "Mis argumentos son circulares, si no te gustan, no tengo otros".

Lo de que las cosas tienen que valer algo *antes* de convertirse en moneda no es una extraña teoría monetaria mía, lo decía Mises:

La determinación del poder de compra del dinero - Mises Daily en español

Deduzco que o bien no estáis de acuerdo con MIses, o tal vez pensáis que el principio de regresión de Mises no es aplicable al bitcoin (a saber por qué), pero si una cosa pretende convertirse en moneda violando este principio de Mises, lo más probable es que sea un fraude.

La única forma de que no sea un fraude es que el que empieza todo garantice su valor de alguna forma, como se explica por ejemplo aquí:

¿Podría la moneda fiat comenzar a circular desde cero? | El economista prudente

pero no veo que el bitcoin haga nada parecido.


----------



## Roger-That (12 Ago 2012)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Que sí hombre que sí. Lo que tú digas. No consiguen terminar con el protocolo torrent van a amenazar a todas las comunicaciones encriptadas de la red.  ¡Pues no hay formas de ofuscar protocolo! Mucha suerte snifando todo el tráfico de paquetes de datos de internet.
> 
> Tiene cojones que me digas que no lo van a intentar crackear por fuerza bruta cuando me pones por ejemplo el WPA-PSK que por ahora sólo es vulnerable (por lo que yo tengo entendido) a ataques de fuerza bruta o de diccionario. Mucha suerte si intentan atacar con diccionario o por fuerza bruta el AES256 tal y como te he demostrado antes.




WPA crackeado por fuerza bruta? Si claro, pero por ejemplo con Reaver se ataca por fuerza bruta no el cifrado en sí, sino el PIN de un subsistema muchísmo más vulnerable que a su vez permite recuperar la clave. Cómo seguro sabrás ese subsistema es *WPS*, y con él se recupera incluso un pass *WPA-AES* en pocas horas. Dónde quedan tus supercálculos ahí ¿?

Ese tipo de errores de implementación son los que se buscarán. Son, al igual que Reaver, ataques para hacer un "bypass" de AES: side-channel attacks, end-point attacks, exploit key leakage attacks, son ataques contra bugs de implementación, y seguro que alguno encuentran (si no lo han hecho ya). Una vez lo hagan sólo les queda analizar los yottabytes de datos. También se pueden poner como la ley hadopi en Francia a monitorizar en tiempo real con nodos de dpi (deep packet inspection) las conexiones de 10k random IP's al día para ver que hace la gente con su conexión.

Y ojo, por que me parece un atentado contra la privacidad, además de que estoy totalmente en contra de ello. Pero es lo que hay, y hay que ser realistas. Hoy en día, se pueden poner puertas al campo para el 99% de la población. Y sino ves a China y enchúfate el Tor porque te vas a llevar la sorpresa de que *no funciona*. 



> Más que les molesta el intercambio de archivos P2P.... y mira el éxito que han tenido para acabar con él. Bitcoin ha venido para quedarse, os guste o no.



No si a mí personalemente me gusta la idea, pero de ahí a verla viable para las masas... ufff. A Kim dot com, y las webs de descarga directa, se los han quitado de en medio rapidito cuando empezó a molestar un poco a los amigos de jolibud. Y lo hicieron por la buenas. Pero los que van contra los intereses de los que emiten moneda acaban como Hitler, Saddam Hussein o Gadafhi... Es la realidad y lo sabéis.

Bitcoin ha llegado para quedarse, y a su vez ser una moneda marginal. De ahí a que se popularice va un trecho. Yo soy de los que pienso que la batalla está en el campo regulatorio. Hay que asegurar estas cosas por ley (banear ACTA, banear Hadopi, etc). 

Por cierto, esta misma discusión ya se tuvo en los foros de bitcoin. Cuando el río suena...

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=69360.0


----------



## Sr.Mojón (13 Ago 2012)

Roger-That dijo:


> WPA crackeado por fuerza bruta? Si claro, pero por ejemplo con Reaver se ataca por fuerza bruta no el cifrado en sí, sino el PIN de un subsistema muchísmo más vulnerable que a su vez permite recuperar la clave. Cómo seguro sabrás ese subsistema es *WPS*, y con él se recupera incluso un pass *WPA-AES* en pocas horas. Dónde quedan tus supercálculos ahí ¿?
> 
> Ese tipo de errores de implementación son los que se buscarán. Son, al igual que Reaver, ataques para hacer un "bypass" de AES: side-channel attacks, end-point attacks, exploit key leakage attacks, son ataques contra bugs de implementación, y seguro que alguno encuentran (si no lo han hecho ya).



Hombre, no es lo mismo afirmar que eres capaz de crackear el algortimo de cifrado AES256 que el descubrir un error en su implementación en una aplicación concreta.

Es el equivalente a decir que eres capaz de acceder al interior de Fort Knox, pero sólamente los días que el guardia de seguridad olvida dar la vuelta a la llave en la cerradura. No es lo mismo.

Bitcoin es muy seguro. Lleva desde 2009 funcionando y es tan seguro que no necesita cifrar de ninguna forma la comunicación entre equipos.



Roger-That dijo:


> Una vez lo hagan sólo les queda analizar los yottabytes de datos. También se pueden poner como la ley hadopi en Francia a monitorizar en tiempo real con nodos de dpi (deep packet inspection) las conexiones de 10k random IP's al día para ver que hace la gente con su conexión.



¿Y de qué ha servido la ley Hadopi en Francia? De nada. Unos cuantos avisos los primeros meses de cara a la galería y al cabo de medio año una ley inutil más en la estantería de la asamblea francesa.



Roger-That dijo:


> Y ojo, por que me parece un atentado contra la privacidad, además de que estoy totalmente en contra de ello. Pero es lo que hay, y hay que ser realistas. Hoy en día, se pueden poner puertas al campo para el 99% de la población.



Ahí sí que te doy completamente la razón. Los estados pueden complicar las cosas para un porcentaje alto de la población, pero siempre tienen que hacer equilibrios "inestables" entre diferentes lobbies. Y de los más poderosos son las operadoras (las ISP), que no quieren perder el 99% de sus clientes de datos.



Roger-That dijo:


> Y sino ves a China y enchúfate el Tor porque te vas a llevar la sorpresa de que *no funciona*.



Te conectas a través de un Bridge y asunto solucionado. Y si intentan complicar las cosas más todavía enchufas un modem a cualquier conexión telefónica, ya que el ancho de banda que necesita la red bitcoin para funcionar es casi testimonial.

Ningún país puede aislar sus comunicaciones de datos para impedir el funcionamiento de bitcoin dentro de sus fronteras siempre que desde el exterior se pueda realizar una conexión telefónica. Yo creo que cualquier canal que tuviese un aceptable ancho de banda podría servir para romper el aislamiento de todo un país de la red. Un teléfono fijo, o uno vía satélite, o un par de emisoras UHF a ambos lados de la frontera... y ya tienes bitcoin corriendo en el país.



Roger-That dijo:


> No si a mí personalemente me gusta la idea, pero de ahí a verla viable para las masas... ufff. A Kim dot com, y las webs de descarga directa, se los han quitado de en medio rapidito cuando empezó a molestar un poco a los amigos de jolibud. Y lo hicieron por la buenas. Pero los que van contra los intereses de los que emiten moneda acaban como Hitler, Saddam Hussein o Gadafhi... Es la realidad y lo sabéis.



Es un magnífico ejemplo del por qué una estructura descentralizada como bitcoin es invulnerable a un ataque como el que recibió megaupload y su confiado dueño mientras retozaba en un país satélite de EEUU.



Roger-That dijo:


> Bitcoin ha llegado para quedarse, y a su vez ser una moneda marginal. De ahí a que se popularice va un trecho. Yo soy de los que pienso que la batalla está en el campo regulatorio. Hay que asegurar estas cosas por ley (banear ACTA, banear Hadopi, etc).



Hemos perdido muchísmos derechos. Poco espero yo recuperar en ese aspecto ya. La única forma de recuperar la soberanía monetaria es arrancársela de las manos empleando algo que los políticos apenas entienden: la tecnología.

Y respecto a lo de moneda marginal.... bueno... ya me conformaría yo con que bitcoin representase a la economía sumergida de todo el planeta. Que puede equivaler más o menos al 20% del PIB mundial.


----------



## albayalde (14 Ago 2012)

Alguno de los que ha minado namecoins, me puede decir de donde bajar una cartera para gestionar los namecoins, veo que en el Pc tengo en la carpeta AppData un archivo wallet, pero no tengo instalada ninguna aplicacion cartera para los namecoins.Para bitcoin si tengo instalado un wallet, que me permite gestionar y almacenar los bitcoins, de hecho ya me he trasferido alguna cantidad, pero por el contrario , aunque puedo ver que estoy generando namecoins, ya tengo algunos confirmados, no se a donde trasferirlos, y estoy dejando que se almacenen el el pool


----------



## muyuu (15 Ago 2012)

albayalde dijo:


> Alguno de los que ha minado namecoins, me puede decir de donde bajar una cartera para gestionar los namecoins, veo que en el Pc tengo en la carpeta AppData un archivo wallet, pero no tengo instalada ninguna aplicacion cartera para los namecoins.Para bitcoin si tengo instalado un wallet, que me permite gestionar y almacenar los bitcoins, de hecho ya me he trasferido alguna cantidad, pero por el contrario , aunque puedo ver que estoy generando namecoins, ya tengo algunos confirmados, no se a donde trasferirlos, y estoy dejando que se almacenen el el pool



No estoy metido en eso, pero supongo que por línea de comandos te puedes arreglar.

InstallAndConfigureNamecoin - Namecoin DNS

Y en https://github.com/namecoin/namecoin :



> RUNNING
> You can acquire namecoins in the usual bitcoin way, by mining or by reciving some from others. After you have acquired some namecoins, use:
> 
> namecoind name_new d/<name>
> ...




Compra-venta por BTC:
https://exchange.bitparking.com/main/

Por lo que he leído en el sitio oficial ( Namecoin DNS - DotBIT Project ) la aplicación con GUI no está todavía terminada (mira en la página principal, en "tasks", pone que está al 10% todavía). Así que es básicamente línea de comandos lo que hay, al menos oficialmente (en el foro bitcointalk oí hablar de una aplicación Java hace tiempo).


----------



## muyuu (16 Ago 2012)

Fotos de estaciones de minería de todo tipo, cutres y curradas. Sacadas de https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=7216.1240

Unas cuantas de soluciones sencillas.

4x5850 (modesta) igual no llega al 1THash/s







1 sola máquina 6 tarjetas iguales, 6 x 6970 (parece) aprox 3THash/s






Cutrecillo pero productivo































Vamos subiendo



















Tarjetas para aburrir


----------



## albayalde (16 Ago 2012)

muyuu dijo:


> Fotos de estaciones de minería de todo tipo, cutres y curradas. Sacadas de https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=7216.1240
> 
> Unas cuantas de soluciones sencillas.
> 
> ...




será que no llega,que si deberia al gigaHash/s sino muy mal tengo optimizada la mia


----------



## muyuu (16 Ago 2012)

albayalde dijo:


> será que no llega,que si deberia al gigaHash/s sino muy mal tengo optimizada la mia



Ups sí. Es que entre las otras hay muchas que se mueven en los (muchos) THash/s y ya me he emocionado


----------



## patilltoes (16 Ago 2012)

Roger-That dijo:


> Sé muy bien como funcionan los proxys, socket chains y el onion router. Y si tu igualmente conoces su funcionamiento, sabrás que las autoridades pueden sniffar el tráfico en el tramo final donde eres vulnerable, entre tu computadora (ISP), y el nodo de salida de Tor al que estés conectado. Eso es precisamente lo que van a hacer con ese datacenter. Lamentablemente, será el mayor centro de monitorización de ciudadanos del mundo, gracias a que ACTA les ampara.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No me consta que WPA tenga fallos de diseño frente a un despliegue correcto (clave a boleo de un solo uso + rotacion si es que toca). ¿Hay algun avance, enlace o similar?


----------



## albayalde (16 Ago 2012)

xD salen ahora los nuevos cacharros, para esto del bitcoin, y los más potentes si llegara al THash/s eso si pasando antes por caja y son nada mas que 30.000$ la verdad es que mucha fe hay que tener al bitcoin para desenbolsar esa pasta Pre Order Form – BitForce Mini Rig ‘SC’ | Butterfly Labs con graficas a dia de hoy seria imposible llegar a esta pontencia de computacion.
Aunque si no se pasan con gastos de envio y aduanas ,quizas me pille uno de estos Pre Order Form – BitForce ‘Jalapeno’ | Butterfly Labs
que rinde el solo mas , que cualquiera de los rigs de las fotos y consume tan solo 40w


----------



## muyuu (16 Ago 2012)

albayalde dijo:


> xD salen ahora los nuevos cacharros, para esto del bitcoin, y los más potentes si llegara al THash/s eso si pasando antes por caja y son nada mas que 30.000$ la verdad es que mucha fe hay que tener al bitcoin para desenbolsar esa pasta Pre Order Form – BitForce Mini Rig ‘SC’ | Butterfly Labs con graficas a dia de hoy seria imposible llegar a esta pontencia de computacion.
> Aunque si no se pasan con gastos de envio y aduanas ,quizas me pille uno de estos Pre Order Form – BitForce ‘Jalapeno’ | Butterfly Labs
> que rinde el solo mas , que cualquiera de los rigs de las fotos y consume tan solo 40w



Ya lo hemos comentado antes. Vaporware, al menos de momento.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (17 Ago 2012)

Money laundering using virtual worlds, Bitcoin on watchdog's radar - digital currencies, Bitcoin, online games, financial crime, AUSTRAC, money laundering, security - Computerworld


> *Money laundering using virtual worlds, Bitcoin on watchdog's radar*
> 
> Financial watchdog AUSTRAC says that money laundering using virtual worlds, such as MMOs, and digital currencies, such as Bitcoin, are emerging threats
> 
> ...


----------



## papapitufo_borrado (17 Ago 2012)

Resumiendo este tema de bitcoin:

El que tenga la pasta para montarse una, dos o tres megaestaciones con ultrapoderosas y caras tarjetas gráficas para el "crafting" de estas moneditas virtuales, será el nuevo Rockefeller de las finanzas'
Seguimos en la misma linea entonces del capitalismo actual?
Y cuando estas monedas valgan algo, que impedirá que una megacorporación coloque 10.000 de estas estaciones a craftear y al haber "tantas" moneditas su valor decaiga y valga menos que el kwatio que cuesta generarlas?

Esto me hace recordar aquel capítulo del Tio Gilito con el duplicador de objetos, y la explicación que le daba a los sobris sobre porque "TODOS NO DEBIAN SER RICOS COMO ÉL".
Veo el mismo humo aqui que en la salida a bolsa del librocara.
Tiempo al tiempo.
Las eléctricas frotándose las manos con los pardillos...
Veo tulípanes multicolores everywhere...


----------



## muyuu (17 Ago 2012)

Por cierto, va p'arriba 

En una semana de 11 US$ a 14,8 US$, además con una subida muy estable.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (17 Ago 2012)

papapitufo dijo:


> Resumiendo este tema de bitcoin:



Tu resumen no forma parte de lo que cualquier persona hubiera entendido leyendo los posts de este hilo. Si, por el contrario, intentas confirmar que tratamos con un disminuído mental, has comenzado por buen camino.



papapitufo dijo:


> El que tenga la pasta para montarse una, dos o tres megaestaciones con ultrapoderosas y caras tarjetas gráficas para el "crafting" de estas moneditas virtuales, será el nuevo Rockefeller de las finanzas'



Aquí no se craftea nada. Se resuelven complicados problemas criptográficos hasta que la solución se ajusta a la que el protocolo bitcoin requiere en ese momento. Cuanta más potencia de cálculo aportes a la red más probabilidades de encontrar una solución adecuada que añadirá el bloque a la cadena de bloques que registran las transacciones. Cada bloque añadido a la cadena de bloques aporta una recompensa de 50 BTC al afortunado minero que ha conseguido averiguar la solución adecuada al problema criptográfico y así se consigue promocionar la seguridad criptográfica de la cadena de bloques que registra todas las transacciones.

Resúmen para mermados como tú: Un mago reparte las monedicas virtuales que sólo sirven pa comprar drogas y lavar dinero negro.



papapitufo dijo:


> Seguimos en la misma linea entonces del capitalismo actual?
> Y cuando estas monedas valgan algo, que impedirá que una megacorporación coloque 10.000 de estas estaciones a craftear y al haber "tantas" moneditas su valor decaiga y valga menos que el kwatio que cuesta generarlas?



Más potencia de cálculo significa más seguridad en el total de la red Bitcoin. Una megacorporación que coloque 10.000 superordenadores quánticos para minar bloques encontrará mucha más rentabilidad en vender los bitcoins obtenidos que en destruir el sistema completo. Nunca existirán más de 21 millones de bitcoin, así que cuando se alcance el tope los mineros se quedarán con las comisiones de cada transacción bitcoin.

Resúmen para mermados como tú: el tío Gilito, Montgomery Burns y el Dr. No utilizarán la red bitcoin para atacar a los Morlocks y llevarlos a la extinción retirando de circulación todas las centrodelatierracoins.



papapitufo dijo:


> Veo el mismo humo aqui que en la salida a bolsa del librocara.
> Tiempo al tiempo.
> Las eléctricas frotándose las manos con los pardillos...
> Veo tulípanes multicolores everywhere...



Si tú lo dices... lo que veo yo por aquí es mucho mermado incapaz de comprender en qué consiste un sistema monetario ni desde dónde le están robando verdaderamente.

Si no tienes cojones de intentar recuperar tu soberanía económica o eres incapaz de comprender una estadística básica bitcoin NO es tu moneda. Pero, por favor, no quedes como un mermado repitiendo consignas absurdas.


----------



## Roger-That (17 Ago 2012)

Super Micro Computer, Inc. - GPU-Optimized Supercomputing Server Solutions


----------



## muyuu (18 Ago 2012)

Roger-That dijo:


> Super Micro Computer, Inc. - GPU-Optimized Supercomputing Server Solutions



Las nVidia dan mucho peor rendimiento que las AMD/ATI para esta aplicación en concreto. No sale a cuenta.


----------



## << 49 >> (20 Ago 2012)

Si no me tienes en ignorados todavía, me vas a perdonar que te cite de otro foro, y además en inglés, pero es que me ha sorprendido mucho leer esto:



muyuu dijo:


> But the thing is, short term, it's going to be hard to convince people to put a large sum for BTC when it can move 40% either way in 2 days. People don't want to deal with this kind of preoccupation in their day-to-day life. As it stands, prices won't be decided any time soon in BTC unless it keeps some kind of stability against major currencies or commodities. This is a massive barrier for adoption.



Mensaje original: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=101670.msg1114113#msg1114113

Mi respuesta a eso es: *¡Te lo dije!*

Si al final vamos a estar de acuerdo y todo. Una "cosa" que pueda oscilar un 30% en cuestión de horas, como ha sucedido este fin de semana, nunca será apropiada ni aceptada como moneda. Jamás.

Mi pregunta por tanto sigue en pie: ¿Tiene bitcoin algún mecanismo que estabilice su valor? ¿O tal vez se confía en que tal cosa suceda "por arte de magia"?

¿Acaso se ha "estabilizado" por ejemplo el precio del *oro* en todos sus años de historia? (los periodos de patrón-oro lógicamente no cuentan)

Y si no ha ocurrido con el oro, *¿por qué habría de ocurrir con el bitcoin?*


----------



## muyuu (21 Ago 2012)

Efectivamente estás en ignorados y normalmente no me molesto en responder tus troleos. Bitcoin sigue siendo volátil, no hay discusión al respecto.

Esto ya está respondido en otro hilo, y te agradecería que no te dirigieras a mí en este foro porque paso de perder el tiempo contigo.

Este hilo es una guía para el novato y el otro un hilo para hablar del rally. Lo único que me vas a sacar es reportes por trolear los hilos con tu rollo. Ábrete un hilo si eso.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (29 Ago 2012)

DailyTech - "Pirateat40" Makes Off $5.6M USD in BitCoins From Pyramid Scheme


> *"Pirateat40" Makes Off $5.6M USD in BitCoins From Pyramid Scheme*
> Jason Mick (Blog) - August 28, 2012 4:11 PM
> 
> Bitcoin investors fall for classic Ponzi ploy
> ...


----------



## << 49 >> (29 Ago 2012)

muyuu dijo:


> Este hilo es una guía para el novato



Esa es una excusa muy pobre para no admitir las críticas. El que abra un hilo titulado "guía para el novato en espiritismo" o "guía para el novato en lectura de los posos del café" se arriesga a que le digan en el propio hilo que se trata de un fraude, por mucho que el hilo vaya dedicado al "novato".


> y el otro un hilo para hablar del rally. Lo único que me vas a sacar es reportes por trolear los hilos con tu rollo.



Manda huevos. Si hay algo reportable aquí es hacer apología descarada de un sistema piramidal.

Como si no hubiéramos tenido suficiente con los tulipanes, los sellos de Afinsa, o las "inversiones" de Madoff.


----------



## vapeador (29 Ago 2012)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> DailyTech - "Pirateat40" Makes Off $5.6M USD in BitCoins From Pyramid Scheme



Que mas da que sean Bitcoins que Mortadelos?

Yo te digo que los "himbierto", tu me los das y mientras haya bobos, habrá engañabobos.

El pollo ese engañando a unos cuantos bobos se ha sacado un pico. Los próximos serán los de butterflylabs y su "maravilloso invento" capaz de minar a 3.5Ghz gastando solo 80w por 150$

Anda que no han recibido ya preorders...


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (5 Sep 2012)

Mmm... otro caso de "juankeo".
Hacker steals $250k in Bitcoins from online exchange Bitfloor | Ars Technica


> *Hacker steals $250k in Bitcoins from online exchange Bitfloor*
> Irreversible transactions make Bitcoin security a high-stakes business.
> 
> by Timothy B. Lee - Sep 5, 2012 1:20 am UTC
> ...



ienso: Yo sigo manteniéndome neutral al respecto - no estoy en contra, pero tampoco lo veo como solución a los problemas de las actuales monedas fiat...


----------



## Sr.Mojón (10 Sep 2012)

Bitcoin es una moneda en su infancia y la gente que está empezando a adquirirla todavía no tiene claro que debe tratarla como dinero en efectivo.
Si le das tu dinero en efectivo al primero que pasa por la calle y te "garantiza" un 7% de interés semanal seguramente te estés metiendo en un esquema ponzi.
Si pasas al lado de un vagabundo y te dice que su bolsillo es muy seguro y que guardará tu dinero hasta que se lo vuelvas a pedir será muy probable que al día siguiente dejes de ver al vagabundo y, junto con él, a tu dinero.

Repito, cada bitcoin debe ser tratado como lo que es: dinero en efectivo.

¿Pero sabéis qué es lo mejor de todo? Que estos últimos fraudes y timos no están repercutiendo sobre los demás usuarios que hemos sido cautelosos. Aquí no hay asociaciones de damnificados de pirateat40 exigiendo con caceroladas que sean las arcas públicas las responsables civiles subsidiarias. Ni el resto de exchangers son obligados a incrementar las comisiones que cobran a sus clientes para aportar una cantidad a un fondo común que haga frente a los fraudes. Ni gobiernos que inflacionan la moneda para poder rescatar al exchanger que ha quebrado mientras alega que es "too big to fail".

Aquí cada cual es el único y último responsable del dinero que maneja. Y eso es lo que hace, grande no, MUY grande a bitcoin.


----------



## Mucho_Jabón (15 Sep 2012)

¿Alguien me explica cómo se crea una cuenta para namecoins?
Estoy minando en slush, acabo de crearme un bitcoin wallet local y dicen en la página de slush que si tienes cuenta de namecoins puedes ganar al mismo tiempo que bitcoins.

Gracias.


----------



## Mabuse (15 Sep 2012)

muyuu dijo:


> Las nVidia dan mucho peor rendimiento que las AMD/ATI para esta aplicación en concreto. No sale a cuenta.



No son gráficas. Nvidia empezó hará un par de años a desarrollar harware específico para superodenadores de cálculo, creo que algunas empresas de ingeniería y laboratorios los están usando. O al menos es lo que parece al leer acerca da la GPU usada. Aún así es muy posible que su funcionamiento no valga para las rotaciones esas de los hashes.


----------



## Mucho_Jabón (16 Sep 2012)

¿Merece la pena comprar de segundamano un pc con una 5850 para ponerlo a minar por 350 euros o ya es tarde?


----------



## Mucho_Jabón (16 Sep 2012)

Nada, están al caer los jalapeños jajaja, he pillado uno por 150 e, vaya ruina, rinde igual que un rid de 25 gráficas... a ver en qué se me queda la inversión...


----------



## Ingeniero de Edificacion (17 Sep 2012)

Lo que no he visto es como piensan evitar la acumulación de capital ienso:

y me refiero a la "_gran_ " acumulación de capital. 

Ya sabéis, el defecto del capitalismo es que al final , por acumulación del capital, el 1% de la población controla el 90% del capital/moneda/recursos.


----------



## Orangecoop (17 Sep 2012)

Pero como había quedado el tema de las bitcoin?, no era un timo que se desinfló hace poco porque encontraron la manera de hackearlo o algo así? no me hagáis mucho caso.


----------



## Mucho_Jabón (17 Sep 2012)

Orangecoop dijo:


> Pero como había quedado el tema de las bitcoin?, no era un timo que se desinfló hace poco porque encontraron la manera de hackearlo o algo así? no me hagáis mucho caso.



En mi condición de novato en el tema no sé decirte con seguridad nada. 

Creo que si se sigue pagando 9 euros por BTC es que no es un timo.
El timo gordo lo hizo hace poco un tal pirate40 o algo así, pero vamos, que el timo que hizo se puede hacer en cualquier otra moneda.

Supongo que habrán intentado hackearla miles de veces, pero si sigue funcionando es que no es tan facil o nadie se ha enterado aun.

Luego ha habido otros timos con lo de los "bancos de BTC", lógico, si yo tengo un banco BTC con 2000 btc de diferentes incautos, al no estar regulado sentiría la tentación de anunciar un falso ataque hacker externo para quedarme con la pasta.

Lo mismo por todas estas cosas y el efecto teléfono roto te ha llegado que es un timo, lo mismo no y estás en lo cierto, total, yo empecé con esto el sábado pasado, pero desde entonces no he dejado de leer like a poseso, mi novia empieza a preocuparse...y yo también.

Saludos.


----------



## << 49 >> (18 Sep 2012)

Mucho_Jabón dijo:


> Creo que si se sigue pagando 9 euros por BTC es que no es un timo.



Claro, y si en 2008 se seguían vendiendo pisos a 3000€/m^2 es que no había burbuja...


----------



## Sr.Mojón (18 Sep 2012)

Ingeniero de Edificacion dijo:


> Lo que no he visto es como piensan evitar la acumulación de capital ienso:
> 
> y me refiero a la "_gran_ " acumulación de capital.
> 
> Ya sabéis, el defecto del capitalismo es que al final , por acumulación del capital, el 1% de la población controla el 90% del capital/moneda/recursos.



Estás completamente equivocado. Te explicaré por qué:

Bitcoin es un sistema de pago, una moneda, con su propia red de validación de transacciones. Su función, como la de toda moneda, es la de servir como medio de intercambio de bienes y servicios y como depósito de valor. Nada más y nada menos.

Por lo tanto estás confundiendo una moneda (bitcoin en este caso) con un sistema económico (el capitalismo) en una de sus variantes más injustas y perversas (capitalismo extremadamente intervenido por el estado, lo que me gusta llamar socialismo para ricos). Así que son dos temas completamente diferentes.

Para que te hagas una idea, es como si yo te pregunto: ¿cómo se las apaña el rublo para impedir la socialización de pérdidas y la privatización de beneficios?. ¿Verdad que no tiene sentido?. Pues eso mismo he pensado al ver tu pregunta.


----------



## papapitufo_borrado (18 Sep 2012)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Tu resumen no forma parte de lo que cualquier persona hubiera entendido leyendo los posts de este hilo. Si, por el contrario, intentas confirmar que tratamos con un disminuído mental, has comenzado por buen camino.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ostras, mira lo que me encuentro por aqui....un pomperillo faltón.

Un consejo, primero aprende a respetar la opinión de los demás miembros de esta comunidad antes de postear o llamar a alguien "mermado"

Que si, lo que tu quieras majo, que te vas a forrar con los créditos de tu "inversioh" en bitcoins,....pero, majo de la vida, no ves que esto es LO DE SIEMPRE,? el mito de "currar desde casa" y de "numerosos testimonio nos avalan, es un sistema infalible para hacer dinero"?....

Avisame por privi cuando seas millonario... esperaré sentado.
Un inciso, ¿cuando dije yo que las corporaciones querrian "destruir" el sistema? 

He preguntado esto, ¿que seria lo que "impediria" a las mismas minar, craftear o como le llameis bitcoins hasta hacerse con una gran cantidad de las mismas y asi dominar el mercado de moneditas virtuales?

Sabes a que me huele lo de los "minolles de bitcoins que si o si serán una cantidad limitada" es el típico gancho tipo "daros prisa que se acaban, cuanto antes empieze, seré el que más bitcoins y créditos recaude".

Variante del timo del "tonto y las estampitas" os puede y os ciega la avaricia.

Y ya entrando en el terreno personal, pienso que no eres más que otro gafitas campeón de teclado, otro valiente que no tendria los cojones de insultarme a la cara, porque te la parto en 4, y no te reconoce ni tu madre.

Y volviendo al tema, PIENSO ABIERTAMENTE QUE ES UN MAGUFO, OTRO TIMO, ESTAFA PIRAMIDAL, otra mamandurria,....que no va a llegar a nada y os habrá hecho perder el tiempo y dinero en electricidad y equipo.

Complicados algoritmos dice...te repito, avisame cuando compres el pan con las bitcoins.
Jeje...me parto y me mondo.

Por cierto, estas reportado.


----------



## hdb3 (19 Sep 2012)

papapitufo dijo:


> Ostras, mira lo que me encuentro por aqui....un pomperillo faltón.
> 
> Un consejo, primero aprende a respetar la opinión de los demás miembros de esta comunidad antes de postear o llamar a alguien "mermado"
> 
> ...



Buenos argumentos, de todas maneras no has acabado de explicar bien porque el algoritmo de curva elíptica es un timo piramidal.

Supongo que será porque sino "lo partes en cuatro y no lo conoce ni su madre".

:

Eres un crack tío, sigue así que pronto te veo de catedrático de probabilidad y procesos estocasticos de la complutense.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (19 Sep 2012)

papapitufo dijo:


> Ostras, mira lo que me encuentro por aqui....un pomperillo faltón.
> 
> Un consejo, primero aprende a respetar la opinión de los demás miembros de esta comunidad antes de postear o llamar a alguien "mermado"
> 
> ...



El primero que se retrata aquí como un discapacitado eres tú. Tienes la mayoría de respuestas a tus planteamientos escritas en este mismo hilo. Deberías tener el suficiente respeto hacia todos nosotros en, como mínimo, leer lo que los demás han escrito antes que tú y después preguntar educadamente lo que no entiendas.

Y reporta todo lo que quieras. Seguro que Calopez está deseando echar a foreros dispuestos a aportar mientras permite que otros vayan por los hilos dejando sus meaditas incongruentes y volviendo un mes después para comprobar si alguien se ha dignado a responderlas.

Yo también termino mi post con un consejo. Deja de ir de sobrado conmigo porque lo único que te sobra a ti es un cromosoma en el par 21.


Edito para "aportar" un poco más sobre ti, papapitufo:

Veo que has abierto el hilo del odio hacia paypal. jajaja. A ver si lo entiendo bien. Primero vienes a este hilo hace un mes a demostrar tu ignorancia respecto a bitcoin. Después vas a ebay y te estafan vendiéndote un teléfono vacío habiendo pagado a través de paypal. :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## muyuu (19 Sep 2012)

Mabuse dijo:


> No son gráficas. Nvidia empezó hará un par de años a desarrollar harware específico para superodenadores de cálculo, creo que algunas empresas de ingeniería y laboratorios los están usando. O al menos es lo que parece al leer acerca da la GPU usada. Aún así es muy posible que su funcionamiento no valga para las rotaciones esas de los hashes.



Esto está ya muy trillado en el mundillo de las bitcoin.

Las nVidia (todas las tarjetas, incluídas las específicas para cálculos científicos) tienen muchos menos procesadores que las AMD/ATI desde la generación 5xxx en adelante. El enfoque de ATI es más multiproceso, con muchos núcleos muy sencillos mientras que las nVidia llevan menos procesadores pero cada uno de ellos es más potente y complejo.

Para esta aplicación concreta las ATI se funden a las nVidia, una 5890 que tiene ya unos cuantos años da mucho mejor rendimiento que cualquier nVidia, incluídas las más caras para procesamiento científico salvo la Tesla S2070 que es un ordenador especializado completo y cuesta un dineral. Para que te hagas una idea la Tesla S2070 da unos 750 Mhashes/s y una tarjeta ATI 6990 da 770 Mhashes/s.

Tesla S2070






ATI 6990






Esto se debe a las características concretas del algoritmo que utiliza Bitcoin como _prueba de trabajo_. Es un algoritmo criptográfico puramente paralelizable, cada iteración es totalmente independiente de las demás por lo que un sistema más complejo de concurrencia de acceso a la memoria como el de las CUDA no sirve absolutamente para nada. Se trata concretamente de ejecutar millones de intentos independientemente por cada procesador, cada uno de ellos es un doble SHA del bloque y un contador que es distinto en cada iteración, hasta dar con una firma criptográfica que tiene unas características muy concretas (un número de ceros al inicio, dicho número depende de la "dificultad del bloque" y se ajusta a la potencia de proceso combinada de la red). No quiero entrar en más detalles para no torrar al personal, la cuestión es que las ATI tienen muchos núcleos que van a muchos ciclos/s y eso es justamente lo que este proceso requiere, todo la complejidad extra de las CUDA sobra.

De hecho, es fácil hacer FPGA y ASIC específicas para este proceso que es relativamente sencillo y conocido (_craqueo _de SHA). Y en esas estamos ahora, hay muchas FPGA funcionando y las ASIC están al caer. Precisamente el fin de semana pasado estuve hablando con Josh de Butterfly Labs en la conferencia (Bitcoin 2012 London fue este fin de semana pasado) y viendo en directo como van los trastos. Con eso las GPUs no pueden competir, y cuando las ASIC se distribuyan en masa ninguna GPU va a sobrevivir, porque no darán ni para pagar la electricidad. Las FPGA dan aprox. un rendimiento x2~x3 comparadas con las ATI más efectivas y las ASIC darán aprox. ~x10 respecto a las FPGA.

Si yo tuviera un tinglado de 200 ó 300 GPUs ATI (como todavía algunos tienen) lo estaría intentando vender a toda prisa porque tienen los días contados y pronto no merecerá la pena tenerlas puestas ni con electricidad gratis por la devaluación del hardware. Quienes tenemos solamente unas cuantas por lo menos lo podemos reciclar en un ordenata a tope para videojuegos.


----------



## f5inet (19 Sep 2012)

Mucho_Jabón dijo:


> ¿Merece la pena comprar de segundamano un pc con una 5850 para ponerlo a minar por 350 euros o ya es tarde?



si lo dejas encendido todo el dia, suponiendo un rendimiento de 200Mh/s, algo habitual para esa grafica, conseguiras 0,03-0,05 BTC/dia. en un mes tendras 1 BTC, mas o menos. ese BTC se vende a 9€ actualmente. no cubre ni para pagar la electricidad que gasta.

ahora mismo, es mas rentable COMPRAR BTCs, que minarlos, y mucho menos, invertir en hardware de mineria GPU. si finalmente salen los 'jalapeños', si seran una opcion 'valida', pero tienes que tener en cuenta que todo el mundo que tenga una GPU minera o un RIG minero, se pasara a los jalapeños y resto de fauna de ASICs tambien, por lo cual no aumentara mucho esos 0,05BTC/dia

otra cosa es que lo pongas a minar en un sitio donde no pagues tu la electricidad u obtengas la electricidad por otros medios (fotovoltaica por el dia, tarifa con discriminacion horaria por la noche), en tal caso, si es rentable minar actualmente


----------



## Tuttle (19 Sep 2012)

Ingeniero de Edificacion dijo:


> Lo que no he visto es como piensan evitar la acumulación de capital ienso:
> 
> y me refiero a la "_gran_ " acumulación de capital.
> 
> Ya sabéis, el defecto del capitalismo es que al final , por acumulación del capital, el 1% de la población controla el 90% del capital/moneda/recursos.



Muy simple, al ser un proyecto opensource, haces un fork del proyecto y creas otro bitcoin y eso se puede hacer hasta el infinito. Los bitcoin tendrán valor mientras que sirvan como moneda de intercambio, en el momento que unos pocos acumulen muchos y distorsionen el mercado se les puede mandar a freir monas, algo que no se puede hacer con los financieros de hoy en día.


----------



## Mucho_Jabón (2 Oct 2012)

Mis referencias de piramining, por si queréis probarlo:

Pyramining | Home
Pyramining | Home
Pyramining | Home 
Pyramining | Home
Pyramining | Home


----------



## hdb3 (11 Nov 2012)

*Max Keiser y el BCE promocionan Bitcoin *

A partir del minuto 12:56
Keiser report en español: El mundo del mago chiflado (E365) - YouTube


----------



## muyuu (28 Nov 2012)

La recompensa por bloque cae hoy desde 50BTC a 25BTC.

Día histórico.


----------



## Alxemi (28 Nov 2012)

muyuu dijo:


> La recompensa por bloque cae hoy desde 50BTC a 25BTC.
> 
> Día histórico.



Pues si, y los asic a la vuelta de la esquina, a ver que pasa con el precio :^P


----------



## Sr.Mojón (28 Nov 2012)

muyuu dijo:


> La recompensa por bloque cae hoy desde 50BTC a 25BTC.
> 
> Día histórico.



Sip. Todo un hito en la economía digital. Ahora empezaremos a comprobar cómo responde un experimento económico deflacionario ::

De repente toda la creación de nueva moneda se va a quedar en la mitad. Ya empiezan los medios a hacerse eco del evento y no hay variaciones bruscas en el precio de cambio de bitcoins por fiat. A ver cómo responde todo el sistema. En cuestion de siete horas lo sabremos


----------



## sirpask (28 Nov 2012)

No tengo ni puta idea de Bitcoins... pero si la reconpensa por bloque ha bajado a la mitad... ¿Es por que hay el doble de gente descifrando bloques?... si es asi, me parece perfecto.

P.D. Bueno el doble de genete, el doble de makinas o el doble de potencia reolviendo bloques..


----------



## muyuu (28 Nov 2012)

sirpask dijo:


> No tengo ni puta idea de Bitcoins... pero si la reconpensa por bloque ha bajado a la mitad... ¿Es por que hay el doble de gente descifrando bloques?... si es asi, me parece perfecto.
> 
> P.D. Bueno el doble de genete, el doble de makinas o el doble de potencia reolviendo bloques..



En realidad esto estaba programado desde el principio. Aproximadamente cada 4 años la recompensa por bloque baja a la mitad, para que la moneda no inflacione hasta el infinito. Es un modelo como cualquier otro, pero está por ver qué tal funciona esto a largo plazo. La de hoy es la primera vez.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (28 Nov 2012)

Cada cuatro años la recompensa por bloque bajará a la mitad hasta llegar, más o menos en el 2030, a los 21 millones, donde la recompensa por bloque será únicamente la de las comisiones por transacción que efectúen los usuarios porque toda la moneda ya habrá sido generada y distribuída.







EDITO para añadir: Por cierto BFL anuncia que retrasa la entrega de sus nuevos ASICS por un problemilla en el microchip:

https://forums.butterflylabs.com/bfl-forum-miscellaneous/437-asic-update-26-november-2012-a.html


----------



## Sr.Mojón (28 Nov 2012)

Tres bloques más y hacemos historia.


----------



## papapitufo_borrado (28 Nov 2012)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Edito para "aportar" un poco más sobre ti, papapitufo:
> 
> Veo que has abierto el hilo del odio hacia paypal. jajaja. A ver si lo entiendo bien. Primero vienes a este hilo hace un mes a demostrar tu ignorancia respecto a bitcoin. Después vas a ebay y te estafan vendiéndote un teléfono vacío habiendo pagado a través de paypal. :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX:



Ejem,,,,,,habiendo pasado un par de meses de mi msj, y al haberse actualizado el, veo tu msj hacia mí.
Ignore el resto porque sigues sin aportar nada, y sigo esperando tu msj para cuando uses tus bitcoins para ir a la panaderia o comprar en cualquier tienda virtual.....
Por cierto, ¿que tiene que ver un hilo sobre el cual me quejo sobre una persona que estafa dinero enviando un artículo defectuoso? y la desprotección ante el usuario por parte de una financiera?...
He hecho cientos de compras con paypal, y me he cruzado con un user DESHONESTO. Como siempre pasa, todos los dias, hubo, hay y habrá gente que estafe.
¿Que tiene que ver esto con la viabilidad de un sistema monetario vaporware...?
¿De el cual el mismisimo fundador no da "la cara" sino es un user fantasma?
Fe ciega...de veras colegas...esto es FE CIEGA.
Por cierto, no compares PAYPAL un sistema de pago aceptado universalmente con las bitcoins...pdz dont...

A ver si empezamos a respetarnos un poco más eh...sin bravuconadassss de ninguna de las partes ::


----------



## Sr.Mojón (28 Nov 2012)

No sé si contestarte porque parece ser que lees las respuestas de uvas a peras. Generalmente vienes, dejas tu pequeño comentario criticando algo que no comprendes, defiendes a paypal y te vas. Pero bueno, te contestaré igual porque, aunque a ti parece ser que el conocimiento te resbala, a otros puede serles útil.

¿Has leído el anuncio que ha hecho wordpress aceptando bitcoin como medio de pago para poder acceder a los servicios premium?. Aquí lo tienes:

Pay Another Way: Bitcoin — Blog — WordPress.com

Pues bien. Aunque wordpress sigue aceptando paypal como medio de pago, en el anuncio hace durísimas críticas a paypal. Transcribo:



> PayPal alone blocks access from over 60 countries, and many credit card companies have similar restrictions. Some are blocked for political reasons, some because of higher fraud rates, and some for other financial reasons. Whatever the reason, we don’t think an individual blogger from Haiti, Ethiopia, or Kenya should have diminished access to the blogosphere because of payment issues they can’t control. Our goal is to enable people, not block them.



Aquí dice bien clarito que Paypal, Visa y Mastercard bloquean la posibilidad de pagar a través de sus redes un total de 60 países. Y como la meta de Wordpress es habilitar la comunicación entre personas, no bloquearla, deciden aceptar el pago mediante BItcoins por ls siguientes motivos:



> Bitcoin is a digital currency that enables instant payments over the internet. Unlike credit cards and PayPal, Bitcoin has no central authority and no way to lock entire countries out of the network. Merchants who accept Bitcoin payments can do business with anyone.



Donde afirma que bitcoin posibilita los pagos en internet y, al contrario que Paypal, Visa o MasterCard, no tiene ninguna autoridad central por loque no existe forma de bloquear su acceso en ningún país. Los vendedores que aceptan Bitcoins pueden hacer negocios con cualquier persona.

¿Te has enterado bien de qué va la película ahora papapitufo?


----------



## papapitufo_borrado (28 Nov 2012)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> No sé si contestarte porque parece ser que lees las respuestas de uvas a peras. Generalmente vienes, dejas tu pequeño comentario criticando algo que no comprendes, defiendes a paypal y te vas. Pero bueno, te contestaré igual porque, aunque a ti parece ser que el conocimiento te resbala, a otros puede serles útil.
> 
> ¿Has leído el anuncio que ha hecho wordpress aceptando bitcoin como medio de pago para poder acceder a los servicios premium?. Aquí lo tienes:
> 
> ...



Sólo te comento y sin afán de entrar en polémica (y también con el deseo de suavizar la farrucada que me marqué en mi penúltimo post), que no veo a las bitcoins siendo efectivo en un futuro cercano, ni lejano la verdad)...
Por más que wordpress permita pagos de plugins, y que lo adopten más sitios, (que lo veo genial) me temo que esto es más una estrategia de marketing que otra cosa, quizás con el afán de dar una imagen geek, o futurista, un tener a "todo el mundo contento".
Ojalá se extendiera, y fuera universal, pero ELLOS NO LO PERMITIRÁN...sabes de quienes te hablo.

Un ejemplo práctico...¿porque todo el mundo usa whatssap, y no el MSN, viber, gtalk, chaton, y los cientos de clones que puede ser y son mejores que el mismo?... ¿y sin mensajito de pago para el primer uso?.
Porque el éxito o fracaso de una plataforma es equivalente a la cantidad de usuarios del mismo. 
Extrapolable también a las redes sociales. Hay decenas mejores que facebook...pero...si no estás en él, no existes.

No veo a Dona Josefa llendo a por su monedero virtual para pagar en la pescaderia, ni a Manuel de Tesoreria adoptando el sistema para el pago de sus proveedores de material de oficina. Ni al lobby empresarial permitiendo este sistema de pago para sus artículos. Ni a ebay (poseedora de paypal) ni a Amazon..

Esto es lo que queria expresar, que ojalá no sea así, pero también me motiva y alegra el ver que os mueve LA FÉ.
La fé de que esto funcione. 

Pero siendo realista, no compreis maquinarias de dudosa manufactura para hacer mineria, ni gasteis dinero "real" en montar racks de gráficas cuda, ni os arruneis en el recibo de la luz..por favor.

La fé no compra el pan ni paga facturas amijo. Y como bien dices, es "algo que no comprendo" al 100%, a pesar de intentar informarme, no veo garantias, no utilidad a corto plazo, pero...¿no deberia ser lo contrario? yo tengo estudios universitarios, y si yo no lo capto ni veo, ¿en serio es factible esperar que lo "vea" gente sin cultura financiera?.
O esto serán las preferentes del futuro? (según los afectados, que "noseloexplicaronbiensondébilesmentalesnotenianculturafinancieraesculpadelosbancos"??).

Seguiré el hilo con interés...
Salu2


----------



## papapitufo_borrado (28 Nov 2012)

Coño, y me olvidaba de lo que puede sonar ridículo en un primer instante, pero pensarlo bien..
Que directamente SE PROHIBA el uso de esta moneda, por no estar regulada, con la vil excusa de "ej que el blanqueo de capitales y tal".
O se cape desde las ISP, de alguna manera (no soy experto en el tema ojo).

Recordar que en ex-paña, por toda la cara, se han prohibido las transacciones de más de 2500 euros entre particulares, asi como así, sin que nadie alzara la voz, ni protestara el porque el estado mete las narices en que HACE o DEJA DE HACER con su dinero ganado limpiamente.
Ya me he deprimido...de veras. El mundo y este pais en particular esta dando unos bandazos temerarios de un tiempo a esta parte...lo que ya me hace estar atento a cualquier medida alternativa de supervivencia, sea bitcoins, sea trueque (la más básica y primigenia forma de intercambio de bienes y servicios, que por ALGUNA EXTRAÑA razón no tiene auge ni seguridad alguna....ni se lleva a cabo salvo por gente de largas barbas, rastas y apariencia antisistema....)


----------



## Sr.Mojón (28 Nov 2012)

papapitufo dijo:


> Por más que wordpress permita pagos de plugins, y que lo adopten más sitios, (que lo veo genial) me temo que esto es más una estrategia de marketing que otra cosa, quizás con el afán de dar una imagen geek, o futurista, un tener a "todo el mundo contento".



Si, estoy de acuerdo. Una parte de la estrategia de aceptar bitcoins por parte de Wordpress es, sin duda, márketing. Pero la crítica que hace de los medios tradicionales de pago (tarjetas de crédito y Paypal) es salvaje y cierta. Probablemente también sea el inicio de una oleada de aceptación por parte de los grandes en internet (ojalá, ya sé que es un sueño ahora mismo) ya que, según parece, Reddit también está planteándose su aceptación. Esto indica que ya no somos unos pocos incondicionales los que reconocemos que Bitcoin ha venido para quedarse.



papapitufo dijo:


> Ojalá se extendiera, y fuera universal, pero ELLOS NO LO PERMITIRÁN...sabes de quienes te hablo.



Cierto. Está claro quienes van a ser los grandes enemigos de esta iniciativa económica. Los de siempre. Los que más se benefician del modelo económico actual que yo definiría como "socialismo para ricos".

Pero también podemos ver en la actualidad cómo Bitcoin está funcionando en China. Si allí lo hace, es de suponer que puede funcionar en cualquier entorno fuertemente censurado.

Y también puedo recordar el escaso éxito de Europa en su lucha contra el peer to peer.



papapitufo dijo:


> Un ejemplo práctico...¿porque todo el mundo usa whatssap, y no el MSN, viber, gtalk, chaton, y los cientos de clones que puede ser y son mejores que el mismo?... ¿y sin mensajito de pago para el primer uso?.
> Porque el éxito o fracaso de una plataforma es equivalente a la cantidad de usuarios del mismo.
> Extrapolable también a las redes sociales. Hay decenas mejores que facebook...pero...si no estás en él, no existes.



De acuerdo. Pero también existe la evolución y la adopción de nuevos programas mejores por parte de los usuarios. Y puedo ponerte un ejemplo muy claro. ¿Recuerdas el messenger? Antes todo Dios lo usaba y hace unas semanas creo que Microsoft anunció que lo cerraba. Esto prueba que la gente en internet está dispuesta a adoptar alternativas si sus características son mejores o más atractivas.



papapitufo dijo:


> No veo a Dona Josefa llendo a por su monedero virtual para pagar en la pescaderia, ni a Manuel de Tesoreria adoptando el sistema para el pago de sus proveedores de material de oficina. Ni al lobby empresarial permitiendo este sistema de pago para sus artículos. Ni a ebay (poseedora de paypal) ni a Amazon..



Y yo tampoco veía a mi abuela con móvil y sin embargo ahora echa pestes si se queda sin batería y no puede cargarlo, no vaya a ser que le llame su hijo y no pueda oírlo. Todo es cuestión de aprender. Y tampoco vale la excusa de que es muy complicado el sistema de pago porque la gente también emplea las tarjetas de débito y no tienen de idea de cómo funcionan las comunicaciones, la encriptación, etc.



papapitufo dijo:


> Esto es lo que queria expresar, que ojalá no sea así, pero también me motiva y alegra el ver que os mueve LA FÉ.
> La fé de que esto funcione.



Yo no tengo fe. De hecho no soy creyente. Es más, aquellos que me conocen pueden asegurarte que soy extremadamente pragmático.

Bitcoin no es cuestión de fe. Es cuestión de conocer todas las características que ofrece. Algo tan útil es difícil que pueda ser menospreciado por el público. En eso me baso.



papapitufo dijo:


> Pero siendo realista, no compreis maquinarias de dudosa manufactura para hacer mineria, ni gasteis dinero "real" en montar racks de gráficas cuda, ni os arruneis en el recibo de la luz..por favor.



A mi no me gusta minar. Lo he probado pero he hecho cálculos y, al precio de la energía en España, apenas sale rentable. Yo adquiero mis Bitcoins comprándoselos a mineros.




papapitufo dijo:


> La fé no compra el pan ni paga facturas amijo. Y como bien dices, es "algo que no comprendo" al 100%, a pesar de intentar informarme, no veo garantias, no utilidad a corto plazo, pero...¿no deberia ser lo contrario? yo tengo estudios universitarios, y si yo no lo capto ni veo, ¿en serio es factible esperar que lo "vea" gente sin cultura financiera?.
> O esto serán las preferentes del futuro? (según los afectados, que "noseloexplicaronbiensondébilesmentalesnotenianculturafinancieraesculpadelosbancos"??).



Conocer el protocolo Bitcoin completamente, leer el código fuente del cliente y programar tus propias aplicaciones de comercio electrónico es algo muy complicado, desde luego ahí te doy la razón. Pero puedes adquirir de forma sencilla conocimientos más que suficientes como para confiar en el sistema de pago.

La gente tampoco sabe cómo funciona exactamente el software que emplean las entidades bancarias para ofrecer sus servicios online y sin embargo los utiliza. Ni tampoco conoce exactamente el proceso de creación del dinero fiduciario y lo usa extensivamente.

Sabiendo un poquito de conceptos básicos de criptografía de clave pública privada sobra para entender el concepto y comenzar a ver el ingenio y las posibilidades del sistema.

De hecho, mira, aquí hay un diagrama perfecto (en inglés) que puede ayudar a entender el funcionamiento:









papapitufo dijo:


> Seguiré el hilo con interés...
> Salu2



Y yo seguiré por aquí dando el coñazo y respondiendo preguntas sobre Bitcoin


----------



## Fonollosa (28 Nov 2012)

No sé si alguien lo ha mencionado antes, sólo me he leído 10 páginas del hilo y me he terminado aburriendo.

¿Para qué cojones son los cálculos esos??
A ver si algún _hamijo_ me resuelve esa cuestión.

O dicho de otro modo:
¿Cuál es el objetivo de usar las máquinas como calculadoras??

Eso es lo que más me deja intrigado de todo el asunto, y aquí nadie ha dicho ni mú del tema por lo que parece.


----------



## Shureño (28 Nov 2012)

¿Con el BTC minning se crean monedas a partir de nada? ¿Eso no devaluará la unidad de BTC?


----------



## Shureño (28 Nov 2012)

Kirot dijo:


> 1BTC son ahora mismo sobre 15$



Y sin embargo ahora 1BTC=12.23$

La moneda se devalua, ¿Qué interés tiene los BTC si se devalúa cada vez más?


----------



## commsensei (28 Nov 2012)

El mining crea mas bitcoins y por tanto devalua la moneda, pero cada vez es mas dificil generar las claves de estos BTC (es mas costoso en tiempo y en energia). Además, hay un límite de 21 millones de BTC. Actualmente van por 6 millones.


----------



## Shureño (28 Nov 2012)

commsensei dijo:


> El mining crea mas bitcoins y por tanto devalua la moneda, pero cada vez es mas dificil generar las claves de estos BTC (es mas costoso en tiempo y en energia). Además, hay un límite de 21 millones de BTC. Actualmente van por 6 millones.



Pues no acabo de entender la utilidad del mining.

¿No sería más fácil crear una cantidad fija de moneda y que esta deflacione?

Imagino que la extración de moneda puede ser una medida para controlar la deflación pues a medida que la moneda deflaciona es más rentable el mining pero a medida que inflaciona se vuelve menos rentable el mining, ayudando a la estabilización del valor de la moneda. Aun así, que el valor del challenge lo decida unilateralmente una autoridad central me parece a mí que va a tener el mismo efecto que la fijación de los tipos de interés por parte del BCE.

Creo también que el sistema de la extración está hecho así para que el aumento de la moneda sea heterogéneo, no como el € o el $ en el que el BCE o la FED imprime dinero y se lo envía directo al Estado y a los bancos privados, y de estos directos a créditos, inflacionando de manera particular (casas, por ejemplo). Aun así, no es del todo heterogéneo pues está concentrado en zonas (según puedo suponer) en zonas donde la electricidad sea más barata pero a su vez tengan acceso económico a ordenadores potentes.

No me parece mal sistema, aunque me parece más útil una moneda con patrón oro. No es intercambiable por nada, el sistema puede derrumbarse de la noche a la mañana por cualquier problema gordo que surja (de seguridad, por ejemplo).

Estaré atento.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (28 Nov 2012)

commsensei dijo:


> El mining crea mas bitcoins y por tanto devalua la moneda, pero cada vez es mas dificil generar las claves de estos BTC (es mas costoso en tiempo y en energia). Además, hay un límite de 21 millones de BTC. Actualmente van por 6 millones.



En realidad el mining no hace eso. Ahora lo explico (tal y como lo entiendo). Por cierto, no hay 6 millones de bitcoins generados ahora, sino diez millones y medio (210.000 bloques x 50 Bitcoins/bloque = 10.500.000 bitcoins)

Explicación del minado:

Como habéis podido ver en el diagrama que he posteado antes, cada transacción bitcoin no es más que un trasvase de bitcoins desde una dirección a otra.

¿Cual es el sentido de los mineros en la red Bitcoin? pues fácil. Los mineros tienen varias funciones respecto a la transacción que antes os he mencionado. A saber:

1.- Los mineros son los que comprueban que la persona que envía los bitcoins es la legítima propietaria. ¿Cómo? Porque para que una transacción sea aceptada por los mineros e incorporada a un bloque, debe ir firmada con la clave privada del ordenante. Si la clave pública (la dirección desde la que salen los bitcoins) es firmada con la clave privada respectiva se garantizará inequívocamente que el demandante de la transacción es el legítimo propietario de los bitcoins que se van a transferir (ya que es el único que posee la clave privada). Así que los mineros comprueban la legitimidad en la propiedad de los Bitcoins que intervinen en una transacción.

2.- Una vez comprobada la legitimidad del ordenante de la transacción los mineros comprobarán que no se trata de un intento de doble gasto. Esto es, que el ordenante no está intentando gastar dos veces los mismos Bitcoins. ¿Como se comprueba esto?. Porque cada transacción validada ha sido registrada por los mineros en el interior de uno de los bloques que forman parte de una cadena de bloques que es almacenada en todos y cada uno de los ordenadores de los mineros que participan en el proceso.

Podemos asegurar que todas la transacciones efectuadas en la historia de Bitcoin se encuentran almacenadas en la cadena de bloques a modo de "historial". De manera que los mineros comprueban en la cadena de bloques que los bitcoins que van a formar parte de una transacción no han sido gastados previamente.

3.- También participan en la seguridad de la cadena de bloques porque cada nuevo bloque generado por ellos posee en su interior un hash (un resumen) del bloque anterior, de forma que el historial de transacciones queda incluido en el interior de bloques que a su vez forman una estructura de "cadena", ya que el bloque siguiente está construido a partir de un hash del anterior. Así nunca se pervierte el orden temporal en la validación de las transacciones durante toda la existencia de Bitcoin.

4.- Por último, la minería Bitcoin supone una gigantesca prueba de trabajo que desincentiva el ataque de algún estado, banco o multinacional cuyo objetivo sea destruir o manipular de forma notable la cadena de bloques o con el ánimo de menoscabar la confianza de los usuarios en las transacciones ya efectuadas.

Intentar alterar el orden de los bloques validados o sustituirlos por otros fraudulentos por parte del atacante únicamente sería estadísticamente viable si el atacante dispusiese de más potencia de cálculo que el total de la red de mineros. Y os recuerdo que la red Bitcoin es ahora mismo capaz de calcular 23 Terahashes por segundo (record Guiness).

Bueno, espero haber aclarado un poquito el efecto de la minería en la red. Digamos que el protocolo Bitcoin de validación de transacciones y minado no es el punto débil del sistema. Si hubiera algún punto débil yo marcaría sin ninguna duda las casas de cambio de moneda fiat por Bitcoin. Si los gobiernos estrangulasen el libre cambio de moneda fiat por Bitcoin es muy probable que su cotización cayese dolorosamente.


----------



## muyuu (28 Nov 2012)

Shureño dijo:


> ¿Con el BTC minning se crean monedas a partir de nada? ¿Eso no devaluará la unidad de BTC?



No se crean de la nada. Se crean con "unidades de trabajo", de forma limitada y en competencia, de forma que el trabajo necesario para crear bloques se ajusta a lo que el consenso de los mineros considere rentable (y de acuerdo a la capacidad de cada minero).



Shureño dijo:


> Y sin embargo ahora 1BTC=12.23$
> 
> La moneda se devalua, ¿Qué interés tiene los BTC si se devalúa cada vez más?



Oscila, como todo.

Estamos en la infancia de este sistema todavía. Cuando yo entré estaban a unos 8 US$. Antes la conocía pero no me atreví a meterme mucho, hasta que no lo hubiera estudiado lo suficiente.

Que cada cual asuma los riesgos que quiera.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (28 Nov 2012)

Shureño dijo:


> Pues no acabo de entender la utilidad del mining.
> 
> ¿No sería más fácil crear una cantidad fija de moneda y que esta deflacione?



Vamos a ver. Imagina que eres Satoshi Nakamoto, un genio de la criptografía y el anarquismo y decides diseñar una nueva divisa que devolverá al pueblo la potestad de acuñar moneda.

Bien, todo está pensado. Sistema de clave pública/privada para garantizar la titularidad de la propiedad de los bitcoins, protocolo peer to peer para que la red no tenga un nodo centralizado susceptible de ser atacado... pero llega una de las preguntas claves. ¿Cómo repartir la moneda?. ¿Por orden de llegada de los usuarios? ¿Por orden alfabético apellidos? ¿O lo hacemos como el sistema de socialismo para ricos, que únicamente puedan imprimirlos antiguos compañeros de pupitre, ahora miembros del consejo de administración de Bancos?.

Pues como eres un genio y sabes que el mundo está lleno de hijosdeputa, se te ocurre repartirla en cada bloque de transacciones generado por los mineros, de forma que toda la moneda nueva que se genera durante la fase inflacionaria va a parar inicialmente a aquellos que colaboren en la seguridad del sistema. Nada de reserva fraccionaria, nada de quantitative easings para los colegas o "medidas de estímulo" para los compañeros de pupitre. Aquí la inflación inicialmente beneficia a aquellos que protegen la seguridad del sistema.

¿Conoceis una forma mejor de repartir inicialmente una moneda? Porque a mi me parece una genialidad.

Eso sí, este proceso inflacionario no es infinito en el tiempo tal y como estarían deseando los castuzos que nos gobiernan. El protocolo ha sido diseñado para ir reduciendo la tasa de inflación a la mitad cada cuatro años de forma que alrededor de 2030 se alcanzará el límite de 21 millones de Bitcoin en circulación. Cantidad que jamás será incrementada. A partir de entonces el único incentivo que obtendrán los mineros serán las comisiones por transacción.


----------



## Shureño (28 Nov 2012)

Shureño dijo:


> Creo también que el sistema de la extración está hecho así para que el aumento de la moneda sea heterogéneo, no como el € o el $ en el que el BCE o la FED imprime dinero y se lo envía directo al Estado y a los bancos privados, y de estos directos a créditos, inflacionando de manera particular (casas, por ejemplo).





Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿Cómo repartir la moneda?. ¿Por orden de llegada de los usuarios? ¿Por orden alfabético apellidos? ¿O lo hacemos como el sistema de socialismo para ricos, que únicamente puedan imprimirlos antiguos compañeros de pupitre, ahora miembros del consejo de administración de Bancos?.
> 
> Pues como eres un genio y sabes que el mundo está lleno de hijosdeputa, se te ocurre repartirla en cada bloque de transacciones generado por los mineros, de forma que toda la moneda nueva que se genera durante la fase inflacionaria va a parar inicialmente a aquellos que colaboren en la seguridad del sistema. Nada de reserva fraccionaria, nada de quantitative easings para los colegas o "medidas de estímulo" para los compañeros de pupitre. Aquí la inflación inicialmente beneficia a aquellos que protegen la seguridad del sistema.
> 
> ...



Como ves, ya había llegado a la misma conclusión.

Lo único que no creo en el control pre-establecido de la moneda (ir reduciendo la recompensa de manera artificial, pre-establecida y a escalones). 

Tendría que haber otro modo para que la recompensa se autoregulase.

De todos modos, me parece buen sistema.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (28 Nov 2012)

Shureño dijo:


> Lo único que no creo en el control pre-establecido de la moneda (ir reduciendo la recompensa de manera artificial, pre-establecida y a escalones).
> 
> Tendría que haber otro modo para que la recompensa se autoregulase.
> 
> De todos modos, me parece buen sistema.



Es más complejo de lo que parece.

Con la solución diseñada por el Genio Satoshi se optimiza la efectividad. Mira:

- Se potencia la seguridad del sistema. Algo de importancia capital en las monedas, y especialmente si son digitales.
- Se garantiza que la validación de transacciones a través del minado no va a resultar interrumpida aún existiendo altibajos en la cantidad de mineros dispuestos a colaborar en la seguridad.
- Se premia la fidelidad del minero/usuario, sobretodo en el comienzo del funcionamiento de la moneda (early adopters), sin suponer un desequilibrio insalvable para los futuros usuarios que vayan incorporándose a la red posteriormente.
- Los valores de inflación se hacen públicos y fiables.
- Se beneficia la difusión de los bitcoins entre los interesados ya que los mineros tienen altos costes de electricidad y tendrán que vender muchos de sus bitcoins recién obtenidos a cambio de moneda fiat para hacer frente a las facturas.


----------



## Shureño (28 Nov 2012)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Es más complejo de lo que parece.
> 
> Con la solución diseñada por el Genio Satoshi se optimiza la efectividad. Mira:
> 
> ...



¿Quién pagará las comisiones de los mineros cuando se acabe la recompensa? ¿Cuánto será?
¿Que pasará si antes de llegar al límite, el coste de extraer un BTC es mayor que el beneficio adquirido? ¿Como se suplirán a los mineros si estos dejan de existir por las razones ya expuestas?


----------



## commsensei (28 Nov 2012)

Shureño dijo:


> Pues no acabo de entender la utilidad del mining.
> 
> ¿No sería más fácil crear una cantidad fija de moneda y que esta deflacione?
> 
> ...



El mining sirve para crear una red de nodos descentralizada y para incentivar a la gente a participar. Una vez se llegue al máximo de 21 millones los nodos que firmen una transacción ya no recibiran nuevos BTC, solo conseguirán un pequeño porcentaje de esa transacción.

Si lo piensas verás que el mining es lo que hace al bitcoin tan interesante, sin este curioso sistema no estaría donde está y posiblemente nadie hubieramos oido hablar de los bitcoins. 

El patrón oro no incluye un sistema de transaciones independiente, anónimo y obligatorio. Es una diferencia bastante importnate...

Y puede que tenga errores de seguridad... al menos potencialmente... pero en la practica son imposibles ya que tienen una probabilidad despreciable.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (29 Nov 2012)

Las comisión la paga el que ordena la transacción (el que paga). Cuando Bitcoin alcance los 21 millones y termine su fase inflacionaria los mineros recibirán únicamente estas comisiones como pago por los vitales servicios que ofrecen. 

Ahora mismo las comisiones por transacción son muy bajas e independientes de la cantidad que se transfiera. Por ejemplo la comisión del cliente bitcoin por defecto creo que es de 0,0005 BTC. A precios actuales son 0,6 céntimos de euro.

De modo que, en la actualidad, las comisiones que reciben los mineros son bajas. Pero hay que tener en cuenta que la prioridad con la que los mineros validan las transacciones es en función de la comisión que dejen. Así que, a medida que Bitcoin vaya popularizándose y extendiéndose en uso, las comisiones de las transacciones tendrán más y más importancia. Si el ordenante quiere que la transacción se efectúe en un plazo razonable de tiempo deberá incrementar la comisión adjunta, ya que los mineros actúan como entes inteligentes y tienden a incorporar a los bloques recién minados aquellas transacciones de alta prioridad (las que tienen comisiones más altas).

Pagar una baja comisión cuando el uso de Bitcoin se haya generalizado implicará una baja prioridad, que se trasladará a plazos de validación mucho más largos, e incluso, a la no inclusión de tu transacción en los futuros bloques si ningún minero encuentra suficiente interés en validar tu operación.


----------



## sirpask (29 Nov 2012)

Yo hay dos cosas que tengo dudas..

una las comisiones después que se hayan creado todos los Bitscoin y lo segundo que ahora parece mucho 23 Terahashes por segundo, pero en 10 años eso será poco.


----------



## Shureño (29 Nov 2012)

Como sabrá el que paga cuanto sera una comisión razonable.

¿Este método no encarecerá y realentizará las transacciones?


----------



## commsensei (29 Nov 2012)

Shureño dijo:


> ¿Quién pagará las comisiones de los mineros cuando se acabe la recompensa? ¿Cuánto será?
> ¿Que pasará si antes de llegar al límite, el coste de extraer un BTC es mayor que el beneficio adquirido? ¿Como se suplirán a los mineros si estos dejan de existir por las razones ya expuestas?



Las comisiones las paga el que compra y de manera opcional para obtener un mejor servicio (mas rápido). Hay un mínimo, lo que no se si hay máximo, es mas bien como una especie de propina.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (29 Nov 2012)

Shureño dijo:


> ¿Como se suplirán a los mineros si estos dejan de existir por las razones ya expuestas?



Si la recompensa por minar se ve reducida, indudablemente la cantidad de mineros interesados en trabajar se reducirá también. Por lo tanto las recompensas se repartirán entre menos mineros y se alcanzará un nuevo equilibrio. Los mineros que quedasen serían los más eficientes en ese instante (los que tengan un harware más eficiente y/o menores costes de electricidad).

Pero ese nuevo equilibrio se alcanzará a costa de reducir la seguridad del sistema, ya que menos mineros trabajando significa menos seguridad en los siguientes bloques que vayan a minarse. Y tiene su lógica, ya que si hay menos mineros significa que el valor de cada Bitcoin es menor y por tanto el interés de crackear la red por parte de agentes externos también es menor.

En resumen... siempre hay un equilibrio. Un precio alto de cada bitcoin significa un mayor interés por él, que a su vez significa que habrá un mayor número de transacciones que harán un efecto llamada sobre más mineros cuyo trabajo dará mayor protección al sistema. Y viceversa


----------



## Sr.Mojón (29 Nov 2012)

Shureño dijo:


> Como sabrá el que paga cuanto sera una comisión razonable.
> 
> ¿Este método no encarecerá y realentizará las transacciones?



Todas las transacciones en Bitcoin son públicas. Puedes consultarlas y hacerte una idea de la comisión adecuada para que tu transacción se efectúe en un plazo determinado.

¿Encarecer? ¿Te parece caro pagar el equivalente a 0,6 céntimos de euro por realizar una transacción de cualquier importe? Imagina que ese valor se incrementa en dos órdenes de magnitud de aquí al 2030. ¿Te parece caro pagar 60 céntimos de euro por mover cualquier cantidad de dinero?


----------



## Shureño (29 Nov 2012)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Todas las transacciones en Bitcoin son públicas. Puedes consultarlas y hacerte una idea de la comisión adecuada para que tu transacción se efectúe en un plazo determinado.
> 
> ¿Encarecer? ¿Te parece caro pagar el equivalente a 0,6 céntimos de euro por realizar una transacción de cualquier importe? Imagina que ese valor se incrementa en dos órdenes de magnitud de aquí al 2030. ¿Te parece caro pagar 60 céntimos de euro por mover cualquier cantidad de dinero?



Estamos hablando de un supuesto en el que, al llegar al límite máximo de bitcoins, hayan pocos mineros y por ello las comisiones caras.

Aunque es cierto que tendería a la autoregulación.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (29 Nov 2012)

sirpask dijo:


> Yo hay dos cosas que tengo dudas..
> 
> una las comisiones después que se hayan creado todos los Bitscoin y lo segundo que ahora parece mucho 23 Terahashes por segundo, pero en 10 años eso será poco.



En 10 años los ASICS serán muy comunes y será ese tipo de hardware el que se encargue de validar y proteger la red. Además, si el precio de Bitcoin se revaloriza atraerá a más mineros y eso incrementará la seguridad. Siempre se alcanzará un equilibrio adecuado.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (29 Nov 2012)

"Una pequeña operación criptográfica para la GPU de algún minero, pero un gran salto para la humanidad".

El bloque 210.000 de la historia de Bitcoin fue minado ayer, y con él comenzaron los aproximadamente cuatro años en los que la recompensa por bloque será de 25 BTC.

Esto significa que, durante el último año la inflación promedio de Bitcoin fue del 28,6% y en el siguiente año pasará a ser del 11,7%.


----------



## DEREC (28 Dic 2012)

¿es el momento de vender los bitcoins?

Parece ser que los de Buterfly Labs empiezan los envios de sus primeros equipos ASICS
en Enero de 2013. He estado pensando encargar uno de esos equipos pero me da que el precio de los Bitcoins va a bajar en picad, ya que a precios actuales con un equipo de 650 $ generaria unos 67 $ diarios limpios y en 10 dias estaria amortizado.
Demasiado bonito para ser verdad....

A ver si alguien más puesto en el tema nos da su opinion.


----------



## Alxemi (28 Dic 2012)

DEREC dijo:


> ¿es el momento de vender los bitcoins?
> 
> Parece ser que los de Buterfly Labs empiezan los envios de sus primeros equipos ASICS
> en Enero de 2013. He estado pensando encargar uno de esos equipos pero me da que el precio de los Bitcoins va a bajar en picad, ya que a precios actuales con un equipo de 650 $ generaria unos 67 $ diarios limpios y en 10 dias estaria amortizado.
> ...



Esos calculos que has hecho son si llega un asic y mina solo en la red actual, pero no es eso lo que va a ocurrir. Los asic llegarán muchos a la vez y entrarán a la vez en la red, lo que hará subir la dificultad de esta y ya no se obtendrán esos beneficios.

¿Es el momento de vender los bitcoins? Pues dependerá de a que precio los hayas comprado y cual fuera tu espectativa. En cuanto a que ocurrirá con su valor cuando los asic entren, nadie lo sabe. Yo no creo que haya grandes cambios.


----------



## muyuu (21 Ene 2013)

La capitalización de mercado de Bitcoin está en máximos (162 millones de dólares) superando la burbuja del 2011.


----------



## muyuu (22 Ene 2013)

sirpask dijo:


> Yo hay dos cosas que tengo dudas..
> 
> una las comisiones después que se hayan creado todos los Bitscoin y lo segundo que ahora parece mucho 23 Terahashes por segundo, pero en 10 años eso será poco.



La dificultad se reajusta cada poco. No se hacen más o menos bitcoin según la potencia del total de la red. Un usuario puede hacer más pero el global se mantiene.







La línea roja es la dificultad, que se va ajustando.

Ahora mismo no es rentable la minería con GPU (tarjetas gráficas AMD). Lo rentable ahora mismo es el FPGA y tampoco mucho. Con la entrada de las ASIC, previsiblemente ni GPU ni FPGA se amortizarán más.

Para que las GPU vuelvan a ser "inversión" el precio/dificultad tendría que subir mucho, y eso es casi imposible que ocurra porque la gente simplemente compraría más FPGA (o ASIC cuando haya disponibilidad) volviendo a disparar la dificultad.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (22 Ene 2013)

Bien, pues parece ser que el primer ASIC (Avalón) ya va en camino hacia su flamante propietario. Esto implica que, más pronto que tarde, la seguridad de toda la red Bitcoin se va a incrementar algunos órdenes de magnitud.

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=137534.0

Buena noticia para todos los que creemos y participamos de éste fenómeno.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (23 Ene 2013)

Bitcoin-based casino rakes in more than $500,000 profit in six months | Ars Technica


> *Bitcoin-based casino rakes in more than $500,000 profit in six months*
> SatoshiDice and bitZino are making waves in the grey-market gambling world.
> 
> by Cyrus Farivar - Jan 23, 2013 12:20 am UTC
> ...


----------



## muyuu (24 Ene 2013)

La subida sigue imparable.

18,47 US$ y hemos tocado 19 esta mañana.

Si no os metéis hoy a lo mejor mañana ya no podréis


----------



## Sr.Mojón (26 Ene 2013)

No dejo de oir la teoría del valor intrínseco por aquí, regresión del valor por allí, etc.

¿Pero es que la gente no tiene ni un mínimo de pensamiento crítico antes de aceptar dogmas?

El dinero siempre ha existido para poder garantizar una vida en sociedad. Es la forma que tiene la sociedad de reconocer una deuda a uno de sus miembros. Si un miembro aporta su trabajo a la sociedad, ésta utiliza el dinero como medio contable para, en un futuro, retornar un bien o servicio que corresponde con el valor añadido que el trabajador ha aportado al conjunto de la sociedad.

Por lo tanto, el único valor intrínseco que el dinero tiene es el de servir como medio de reconocimento de una deuda en la sociedad. Y si lo pensáis, es muy difícil encontrar algún medio útil en el que poder conservar ese "apunte contable" para poder reclamar su contrapartida en un futuro. La lógica nos dice que la prpia sociedad sólamente estará dispuesta a aceptar como medio contable algo que sea muy perdurable en el tiempo (inoxidable), relativamente escaso, infalsificable, divisible, fungible y manejable (alta concentración de valor). Cualidades que reúne el oro y que lo han mantenido como auténtico dinero hasta hoy.

Pero Bitcoin ofrece algunas cualidades más que van a convertirlo en el sustituto del oro como dinero fuerte para la sociedad. Es completamente infalsificable, fácilmente ocultable, su transporte apenas tiene coste y sus transacciones son casi inmediatas y globales.

Pero ahondemos un poco más en la teoría del valor intrínseco. Si estáis de acuerdo conmigo en que son las cualidades del oro las que le han otorgado a lo largo de los siglos su "valor intrínseco" para ser utilizado como medio contable por excelencia: ¿qué le otorga estas cualidades? ¿qué valoramos realmente del oro?

La entropía. Colocar 79 protones, con su correspondiente número de neutrones en el núcleo de un átomo, y otros 79 electrones orbitando sobre él no es nada fácil. Ese órden concreto en el que la materia ha sido colocada en el interior de una macroestrella es demasiado costoso energéticamente de conseguir, e impensable hacerlo a gran escala en nuestro planeta. He ahí su valor intrínseco.

También Bitcoin puede reducirse a su valor como entropía. Una enorme y ordenada cadena de acuerdos matemáticos absolutamente coherente y en cuya colocación ha participado la mayor red de computación creada por el hombre hasta el momento. 

Símplemente grandioso.


----------



## will.travers (30 Ene 2013)

Me interesa el tema y ahora voy a tener algo de tiempo para estudiar su funcionamiento y demás, así que lo primero de todo es crearse un wallet. Que web me recomendáis BlockChain o Coinbase?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (30 Ene 2013)

will.travers dijo:


> Me interesa el tema y ahora voy a tener algo de tiempo para estudiar su funcionamiento y demás, así que lo primero de todo es crearse un wallet. Que web me recomendáis BlockChain o Coinbase?



Blockchain, desde luego. El tío que programó esa web es un máquina. Tienes incluso la app para android.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (30 Ene 2013)

El primer ASIC ya ha sido entregado. Buenísimas noticias para la seguridad del sistema. Enhorabuena


----------



## Mabuse (31 Ene 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> El primer ASIC ya ha sido entregado. Buenísimas noticias para la seguridad del sistema. Enhorabuena



Working Avalon ASIC Confirmed, Hashing At 68 GH/s | Bitcoin Magazine

Y funciona, a 68 GH./s.


----------



## manitou_ (31 Ene 2013)

Buenas.

Como completo novato, hay una cosa que no me entra en la cabeza. Sobre qué se asienta el valor de bitcon. Está claro que para generar bitcoin hace falta hacerlo a base de CPU, luego el valor se basa en el trabajo de la CPU? Vamos, que en realidad estás usando el dinero que gastas de la luz para generar otra moneda?
Y si sale más barato generar moneda que el gasto de la luz, está claro que es rentable, luego por qué no hay enormes granjas de CPU's generando moneda??

Pues eso, si alguien puede explicarlo para tontos...


----------



## hdb3 (1 Feb 2013)

Si que hay granjas. El tema de si es rentable o no depende de varios factores. Cotización, precio de la electricidad, potencia de calculo, dificultad de mineo. Así dependiendo de la competencia, del hardware que utilices y del precio de la electricidad, hay momentos que es rentable y momentos que no. Por eso hay momentos que los mineros apagan sus granjas y eso provoca que baje la dificultad. Entonces vuelve a ser rentable y vuelven a minar.


----------



## Alxemi (2 Feb 2013)

manitou_ dijo:


> Buenas.
> 
> Como completo novato, hay una cosa que no me entra en la cabeza. Sobre qué se asienta el valor de bitcon. Está claro que para generar bitcoin hace falta hacerlo a base de CPU, luego el valor se basa en el trabajo de la CPU? Vamos, que en realidad estás usando el dinero que gastas de la luz para generar otra moneda?
> Y si sale más barato generar moneda que el gasto de la luz, está claro que es rentable, luego por qué no hay enormes granjas de CPU's generando moneda??
> ...



El valor del BTC se asienta, realmente, en lo que la gente pague por el ::
Para generar BTC hace falta hardware y luz o dinero para comprarlo, el sistema no es tan simple, también hay mucho trading. Minar sale a cuenta cuando la inversión en hardware mas en gasto de luz es menor que el coste del BTC en ese momento, pero el coste cambia constantemente, y según el coste entra la gente a minar o sale... si sale gente tocamos a mas los que nos quedamos, por lo que sale mas rentable, si sale mas rentable, entra mas gente y tocamos a menos,,, es una constante montaña rusa, muy divertida por cierto.
El nucleo duro de los mineros de BTC tienen electricidad gratis, son gente que tiene CPDs a su cargo y seguirán minando pase lo que pase, al menos hasta que llegue ASIC y cambie el sistema para siempre, cuando habrá que convertirse o morir jeje.
Por cierto que satoshi debe estar revolviendose en su tumba. Aún recuerdo cuando pidio un "pacto de caballeros" para retrasar la entrada de la minería a través de GPU. Su idea era que el sistema fuese realmente democrático y no elitista, que cualquiera con una CPU pudiera colaborar y formar parte del mismo. LAs GPUs ya especializaron mucho el asunto, aunque no mucho, pues era relativamente conseguir GPUs y además es algo que se usa para otras cosas además de para minar, pero ahora con ASIC si que va a ser un sistema cerrado.


----------



## muyuu (2 Feb 2013)

Toca ir retirando las GPUs, ya no dan ni para pipas y la depreciación de las GPUs que típicamente se usan para minería ahora es alta (ATIs de las series 5,6,7).


----------



## Mabuse (2 Feb 2013)

muyuu dijo:


> Toca ir retirando las GPUs, ya no dan ni para pipas y la depreciación de las GPUs que típicamente se usan para minería ahora es alta (ATIs de las series 5,6,7).



Supongo que en ebay y bitmit empezarán a aparecer buenas gráficas con refrigeración extrema a precios interesantes. Hora de actualizar el PC.


----------



## Alxemi (2 Feb 2013)

Mabuse dijo:


> Supongo que en ebay y bitmit empezarán a aparecer buenas gráficas con refrigeración extrema a precios interesantes. Hora de actualizar el PC.



Graficas que han estado funcionando 24x7 overclockeadas y ultra estresadas, mucho cuidadin.


----------



## muyuu (2 Feb 2013)

Yo les voy a dar salida a dos, que están en perfecto estado, pero irán para mis hermanos. 

Luego ni me lo agradecen los muy cabrones.


----------



## Mabuse (2 Feb 2013)

Alxemi dijo:


> Graficas que han estado funcionando 24x7 overclockeadas y ultra estresadas, mucho cuidadin.



Cuando digo precios interesantes, pienso en veinte mortadelos transporte incluído, o menos. Con el trote que tendrán y habiéndolas amortizado no deberían dejarse llevar por la avaricia.


----------



## "Pensamientos Ibéricos" (2 Feb 2013)

muyuu dijo:


> Toca ir retirando las GPUs, ya no dan ni para pipas y la depreciación de las GPUs que típicamente se usan para minería ahora es alta (ATIs de las series 5,6,7).



¿A partir de qué gráfica se consideran buenas para minar?, ¿la HD 5450, la HD5550, La HD 5670?


----------



## "Pensamientos Ibéricos" (2 Feb 2013)

Mabuse dijo:


> Cuando digo precios interesantes, pienso en veinte mortadelos transporte incluído, o menos. Con el trote que tendrán y habiéndolas amortizado no deberían dejarse llevar por la avaricia.



Por ese precio aún no te compras ni la bombilla de un Cine Exin... la HD5450 más barata, incluso usada, no baja de los 20 eypos en ebay.


----------



## muyuu (2 Feb 2013)

"Pensamientos Ibéricos" dijo:


> ¿A partir de qué gráfica se consideran buenas para minar?, ¿la HD 5450, la HD5550, La HD 5670?



Ninguna valdrá por mucho tiempo. Les doy 1 mes, y así no la rentabilizarías nunca.

Buenas son/eran, por calidad/precio y más o menos en este orden 5870, 6970, 7970, 7990. Principalmente esas. Yo usaba una 5870, una 6870 (más o menos un 60% del rendimiento de la 5870 pero la tenía de antes) y una 6970 en otro ordenador.

(Para usar dos tarjetas distintas necesitas usar Linux y currarte los drivers, Windows no permite usar dos drivers distintos simultáneamente.)

Me quedo una 5870 para el sobremesa y las otras dos las regalo.

Para que te hagas una idea, un Avalon de la primera serie cuesta 1300 US$ y da el rendimiento de unas 200 tarjetas 5870HD por el coste de unas 10 (siendo generosos, y de segunda mano). El consumo eléctrico también es una pequeña fracción del equivalente.

Que a nadie se le pase por la cabeza meterse ahora en minería bitcoin salvo que sea con ASIC. Si ya tienes GPUs o FPGA te puedes plantear mantenerlas en funcionamiento según lo que pagues por la electricidad, pero de otro modo es tontería.


----------



## "Pensamientos Ibéricos" (2 Feb 2013)

muyuu dijo:


> Ninguna valdrá por mucho tiempo. Les doy 1 mes, y así no la rentabilizarías nunca.
> 
> Buenas son/eran, por calidad/precio y más o menos en este orden 5870, 6970, 7970, 7990. Principalmente esas. Yo usaba una 5870, una 6870 (más o menos un 60% del rendimiento de la 5870 pero la tenía de antes) y una 6970 en otro ordenador.
> 
> ...



Tengo una Hd 6870 y una HD 6570 usadas y 7 HD 6770 a estrenar... voy a leerme el tochaco de "pe a pa" a ver si las puedo rentabilizar. Gracias por el consejo Muyuu


----------



## muyuu (2 Feb 2013)

"Pensamientos Ibéricos" dijo:


> Tengo una Hd 6870 y una HD 6570 usadas y 7 HD 6770 a estrenar... voy a leerme el tochaco de "pe a pa" a ver si las puedo rentabilizar. Gracias por el consejo Muyuu



Si pagas tú la electricidad, lo mejor que puedes hacer es dedicar el dinero a comprar bitcoins, que incluso a 20 US$ por unidad te va a salir mucho más barato que el consumo de esas tarjetas.

Si no pagas tú la electricidad y no las puedes vender por el motivo que sea, pues bueno... para calentar la habitación sirve.

El ritmo de depreciación de las tarjetas es bastante más que lo que producirán ahora mismo. Todas esas juntas van a darte a lo sumo 2 GH/s con un consumo de 2,6 KW (aprox 290W por tarjeta). Esto sale a unos 140 euros al mes producidos con la dificultad actual, pero la dificultad se está disparando ya y cuando se ajuste te dará para pipas incluso con electricidad gratis.

¿Cuánto viene a costar en España un consumo aproximado de 2,6 KW? (sin contar lo que se lleven los ordenadores a los que las conectes).

A todo esto, te hacen falta placas base, cajas y ventilación adecuadas para poner 3 ó 4 de estas en cada ordenador funcionando al 100% 24/7.

Si te hubieras puesto el año pasado con este equipamiento (pongamos marzo) lo hubieras amortizado de sobra, pero ahora parece poco menos que imposible.


----------



## Alxemi (3 Feb 2013)

muyuu dijo:


> Ninguna valdrá por mucho tiempo. Les doy 1 mes, y así no la rentabilizarías nunca.
> 
> Buenas son/eran, por calidad/precio y más o menos en este orden 5870, 6970, 7970, 7990. Principalmente esas. Yo usaba una 5870, una 6870 (más o menos un 60% del rendimiento de la 5870 pero la tenía de antes) y una 6970 en otro ordenador.
> 
> ...



La primera en calidad precio es la 5850, no la 5870 ^_^


----------



## Alxemi (3 Feb 2013)

muyuu dijo:


> Si pagas tú la electricidad, lo mejor que puedes hacer es dedicar el dinero a comprar bitcoins, que incluso a 20 US$ por unidad te va a salir mucho más barato que el consumo de esas tarjetas.
> 
> Si no pagas tú la electricidad y no las puedes vender por el motivo que sea, pues bueno... para calentar la habitación sirve.
> 
> ...



Otra opcion es vender todo eso y comprar algún chisme asic, pero el riesgo es alto pues nadie sabe muy bien que va a pasar con la red.

Por cierto muyuu tu de quien eres? BFL? xD


----------



## Ancient Power 2 (3 Feb 2013)

El bitcoin no es duplicable... salvo para el que tiene acceso a los servidores principales. ¿Por quién son gestionados?


----------



## muyuu (3 Feb 2013)

Alxemi dijo:


> La primera en calidad precio es la 5850, no la 5870 ^_^



Depende, se pueden conseguir 5870 relativamente baratas, pero sí se me ha pasado.

En pequeñas cantidades hay que tener en cuenta el coste del resto del equipo.


----------



## muyuu (3 Feb 2013)

Alxemi dijo:


> Otra opcion es vender todo eso y comprar algún chisme asic, pero el riesgo es alto pues nadie sabe muy bien que va a pasar con la red.
> 
> Por cierto muyuu tu de quien eres? BFL? xD



A los de BFL los conozco de la conferencia de Londres (Josh) pero me voy a esperar a que se estabilice el tema del suministro para decidirme. Ahora que ya hay ASICs funcionando no puede ser mucho tiempo. Sé que me puedo perder muchas plusvalías porque la dificultad se va a disparar, pero el riesgo es muy alto también (coste de "equivocarse de opción"). 

Respecto a lo de venderlas y comprar ASIC, yo creo que está claro que es lo suyo. Vender ahora, esperar un poco y tirar por ASIC. De hecho, para tinglados grandes ya tenía sentido meterse en FPGAs mucho antes, pero lo de ahora es un salto de eficiencia muy grande. Dentro de poco la minería de bitcoin con GPU será como con CPU, testimonial y residual. Cuatro que estén despistados o quieran calentar el dormitorio un poco.



Ancient Power 2 dijo:


> El bitcoin no es duplicable... salvo para el que tiene acceso a los servidores principales. ¿Por quién son gestionados?



No hay tal cosa. Todo el tinglado se basa en que la cadena de bloques es distribuída.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (4 Feb 2013)

Ancient Power 2 dijo:


> El bitcoin no es duplicable... salvo para el que tiene acceso a los servidores principales. ¿Por quién son gestionados?



Bitcoin es una red de pagos descentralizada. No hay servidores principales. Son los propios usuarios los que gestionan las decenas de miles de nodos que comprueban y difunden las transacciones.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (4 Feb 2013)

Con respecto al minado con GPU. Puedes intentarlo si no pagas electricidad. Pero, con los precios que tiene la electricidad en España... o te compras uno de los nuevos ASIC o te sale más rentable gastarte el dinero prespuestado en hardware+energía comprando Bitcoins directamente.

Esto lo digo porque hay que tener en cuenta que los ASIC son hardware específico que tiene una salida nula fuera del mercado Bitcoin, así que alguien que lo adquiera tiene que tener bien claro que su único destino es minar Bitcoins. No sucederá como con las GPUs, que siempre tenían una salida para los gamers y, si caía el precio de los BTC, aún podías recuperar algo de la inversión vendiendo el hardware.

Así que si quieres minar, no sólamente tienes que tener muy en cuenta el altísimo precio de la energía ahora en España, sino que previsiblemente va a subir todavía más. Y deprime un poco ver en el foro de mining cómo muchos mineros de países civilizados apenas pagan por la energía.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (4 Feb 2013)

El tema del bitcoin me parece interesante por lo que conlleva de novedad.

Por todo lo demás me parece una soberana gilipollez.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (4 Feb 2013)

¿Podrías ser más específico exactamente? Si no dices qué te parece una "soberana gilipollez" no podremos sacarte de dudas.


----------



## muyuu (4 Feb 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Con respecto al minado con GPU. Puedes intentarlo si no pagas electricidad. Pero, con los precios que tiene la electricidad en España... o te compras uno de los nuevos ASIC o te sale más rentable gastarte el dinero prespuestado en hardware+energía comprando Bitcoins directamente.
> 
> Esto lo digo porque hay que tener en cuenta que los ASIC son hardware específico que tiene una salida nula fuera del mercado Bitcoin, así que alguien que lo adquiera tiene que tener bien claro que su único destino es minar Bitcoins. No sucederá como con las GPUs, que siempre tenían una salida para los gamers y, si caía el precio de los BTC, aún podías recuperar algo de la inversión vendiendo el hardware.
> 
> Así que si quieres minar, no sólamente tienes que tener muy en cuenta el altísimo precio de la energía ahora en España, sino que previsiblemente va a subir todavía más. Y deprime un poco ver en el foro de mining cómo muchos mineros de países civilizados apenas pagan por la energía.



Ahora mismo, incluso a los US$ 21/BTC actuales:

- ninguna tarjeta produce para pagar su propio consumo en España (en algunos países, algunas sí aunque marginalmente y por poco tiempo) - a pequeña escala, por ejemplo con un alquiler que incluya la factura de la luz, esto se puede dejar pasar. Pero entonces no puedes montar nada grande porque te saldrías de lo que razonablemente se considera uso legítimo.

- casi ninguna tarjeta produce para justificar la depreciación en el mercado de segunda mano (algunas de la serie 5 sí). De modo que cuanto más las mantengas más dinero pierdes. Mucha gente prefiere no complicarse la vida con ventas, y si son pocas tarjetas pues bueno, no es un gran problema.

- comprar ahora y esperar amortizarlas es poco menos que absurdo. En realidad esto lleva siendo así meses, pero ahora está muy muy claro. Si no las tienes ya no te metas.


Con que uno de los proveedores de ASIC cumpla con su calendario de entregas (de momento solamente Avalon tiene unidades "en la calle"), la capacidad de proceso de las ASIC se va a 40-50 TH/s de aquí a mediados de abril (frente a los ~23 TH/s totales actuales). Supongamos que se retiran todas las FPGA, las GPUs y que solamente las ASIC de Avalon siguen funcionando (yo creo que las FPGAs no se retirarán de momento). Aún así la dificultad se duplicaría y si no se multiplica por dos el valor de Bitcoin la rentabilidad por H/s caería muy significativamente. En un escenario "optimista" (desde el punto de vista del minero) la dificultad como mínimo se va a 30-40 TH/s, y se puede ir a 100-150 TH/s si los de BFL sacan 500 ó 600 unidades a la calle en los próximos meses. Todo depende de la producción, hay que tener en cuenta que a estos precios de BTC las ASIC son rentables aunque la red se vaya a 500 TH/s o incluso más. Y muy probablemente las de BFL sean todavía más eficientes.

¿Cuánto del proceso actual es FPGA y cuanto es GPU? pues ni idea, tal vez 20%-80% o algo así. Las GPUs se pueden revender, dedicarse a otros menesteres, o pasarse a Litecoin, Namecoin, etc. Las FPGA en su mayoría seguirán funcionando hasta que el precio/dificultad las deje fuera pero para eso hay trecho.


Yo sigo a la espera porque esto es bastante arriesgado. Nos podríamos juntar unos cuantos y comprar un par de ASIC de BFL y otro par de ASIC de Avalon para minimizar riesgos. Otro problema es que voy a cambiar de piso el mes que viene y tengo que ver si puedo poner un ASIC a funcionar o no.


----------



## Alxemi (4 Feb 2013)

muyuu dijo:


> Ahora mismo, incluso a los US$ 21/BTC actuales:
> 
> - ninguna tarjeta produce para pagar su propio consumo en España (en algunos países, algunas sí aunque marginalmente y por poco tiempo) - a pequeña escala, por ejemplo con un alquiler que incluya la factura de la luz, esto se puede dejar pasar. Pero entonces no puedes montar nada grande porque te saldrías de lo que razonablemente se considera uso legítimo.
> 
> ...



Yo si me he lanzado, pero siempre invirtiendo ganancias de la inversión primaria; es decir, yo meti X en BTC hace tiempo, y ese dinero me ha dado un rendimiento, parte del cual he metido en asic porque si no está claro que me quedaba fuera. Ahora mismo tengo beneficios, a pesar de la compra que he hecho (que aún no me ha llegado) pero para reinvertirlos esos si que voy a esperar a ver como evoluciona la cosa.

Riesgo tienes ahora, y tendrás después. A saber como está la red cuando el asic sea algo generalizado. A saber si compensa el consumo eléctrico, por bajo que sea comparado con el necesario actualmente para "producir" lo mismo, dada la dificultad que adquirirá la red.. A saber como fluctúa la moneda; yo entré cuando valía 10$, aguanté los 30$ y los 2$, y ahora con la situación actual, pues no me lo tomo muy en serio ni me lo pienso mucho (siempre que la inversión quede dentro de la caja de los beneficios de la inversión inicial) porque si no es que te pegas un tiro. 

Lo importante es estar dentro creo yo, y para eso por ahora solo hay un camino; que salga bien, mal, regular... pues a otra cosa


----------



## muyuu (4 Feb 2013)

Alxemi dijo:


> Yo si me he lanzado, pero siempre invirtiendo ganancias de la inversión primaria; es decir, yo meti X en BTC hace tiempo, y ese dinero me ha dado un rendimiento, parte del cual he metido en asic porque si no está claro que me quedaba fuera. Ahora mismo tengo beneficios, a pesar de la compra que he hecho (que aún no me ha llegado) pero para reinvertirlos esos si que voy a esperar a ver como evoluciona la cosa.
> 
> Riesgo tienes ahora, y tendrás después. A saber como está la red cuando el asic sea algo generalizado. A saber si compensa el consumo eléctrico, por bajo que sea comparado con el necesario actualmente para "producir" lo mismo, dada la dificultad que adquirirá la red.. A saber como fluctúa la moneda; yo entré cuando valía 10$, aguanté los 30$ y los 2$, y ahora con la situación actual, pues no me lo tomo muy en serio ni me lo pienso mucho (siempre que la inversión quede dentro de la caja de los beneficios de la inversión inicial) porque si no es que te pegas un tiro.
> 
> Lo importante es estar dentro creo yo, y para eso por ahora solo hay un camino; que salga bien, mal, regular... pues a otra cosa



Hacerlo con la inversión primaria o no es algo más psicológico que otra cosa. Yo con lo que tengo en BTC podría comprarme un puñado de ASICs, pero sigo "bully" respecto a la cotización así que preferiría simplemente pagar en FIAT (o comprar Bitcoins nuevos para la compra). Sigo teniendo el problema de la mudanza que me impide tomar la decisión de forma inmediata, con un poco de suerte este mes sale competencia y se le da fluidez a la venta, y entonces me meto.

Cuando yo entré estaban a 8$, pero luego he comprado entre 10-12$ y tengo lo que me dieron las GPUs en su momento.

En fin, suerte para todos


----------



## kilerz (8 Feb 2013)

22USD y sigue subiendo , increíble.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (8 Feb 2013)

kilerz dijo:


> 22USD y sigue subiendo , increíble.



¿Increíble? Eso no es nada. Espérate a que Pokerstars o algún casino online medianamente grandecillo decida aceptar los Bitcoins para poder hacer inmediato el pago a sus clientes... ¡Esa subida sí que te los pondrá por corbata!.

Ahora, para abrir boca, Kim Dotcom ya está empezando a aceptar el pago en Bitcoins para MEGA. Y es sólo el principio.


----------



## hdb3 (8 Feb 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿Increíble? Eso no es nada. Espérate a que Pokerstars o algún casino online medianamente grandecillo decida aceptar los Bitcoins para poder hacer inmediato el pago a sus clientes... ¡Esa subida sí que te los pondrá por corbata!.
> 
> Ahora, para abrir boca, Kim Dotcom ya está empezando a aceptar el pago en Bitcoins para MEGA. Y es sólo el principio.



Ei, podrías colgar el link del notición. No he he encontrado nada al respecto.:


----------



## Sr.Mojón (8 Feb 2013)

hdb3 dijo:


> Ei, podrías colgar el link del notición. No he he encontrado nada al respecto.:



https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=139566.0

Es el reseller hosting.co.uk


----------



## hdb3 (8 Feb 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=139566.0
> 
> Es el reseller hosting.co.uk



Aha, pensaba que era todo MEGA, pero igualmente es buena noticia, por lo que veo el servicio de CLoud de lacie tambien acepta ya pago con bitcoins. 0.1 Bitcoins cada 10GB.

https://www.wuala.com/en/bitcoin


----------



## Sr.Mojón (8 Feb 2013)

hdb3 dijo:


> Aha, pensaba que era todo MEGA, pero igualmente es buena noticia, por lo que veo el servicio de CLoud de lacie tambien acepta ya pago con bitcoins. 0.1 Bitcoins cada 10GB.
> 
> https://www.wuala.com/en/bitcoin



Si. Me parece a mi que los EEUU no va a poder meter mano a los nuevos ahorrillos que Kim Dotcom va a sacarse con MEGA. El gordo ha aprendido la lección


----------



## kilerz (9 Feb 2013)

¿Recomiendas comprar ahora Sr.Mojón?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (9 Feb 2013)

kilerz dijo:


> ¿Recomiendas comprar ahora Sr.Mojón?



Yo recomiendo destinar un porcentaje de los ahorros a Bitcoin. Un porcentaje variable según las condiciones de cada persona y que no nos importe perder en su totalidad sin que nos causase un quebranto inasumible. Tened en cuenta que ésta tecnología está todavía en pañales.

Por supuesto los iría almacenando en una billetera offline en papel, guardada en condiciones seguras y escondida en lugares distintos.

A partir de ahí, iría empleando una parte de lo que consiguiese ahorrar cada mes en adquirir más Bitcoins y metiéndolos en la dirección segura. Pero también compraría metales. La gente es como las urracas y les encanta todo lo que brilla. Quizá esos metales puedan tener alguna utilidad en un futuro digital para comerciar con los apasionados de lo "retro". Pero sería una cantidad baja. Hay que diversificar.

Y por último también gastaría una parte notable de los ahorros en formarme. Ciencias puras e idiomas que harán que te sientas más útil y que nunca podrán robarte.


----------



## kilerz (9 Feb 2013)

Muy interesante esto del bitcoin .

Una duda que me surge , en el muy hipotético caso que se revalorizase 1BTC hasta los 150.000€ , ¿cómo actúas ante hacienda , en el caso que quisieses adquirir un bien inmueble y éste sólo acepta dinero fiat?.
¿Cómo declaras el origen?


----------



## Roger-That (9 Feb 2013)

*Bitcoin is beginning to boom again.*


Y Combinator-backed Coinbase now selling over $1M Bitcoin per month | VentureBeat

Customers of Coinbase, a platform for buying and selling the digital currency, have bought or sold more than $1 million worth of Bitcoin in the past 30 days.

“There’s an incredible amount of demand for people who want to buy Bitcoins now,” Coinbase CEO Brian Armstrong told VentureBeat. “The pace of going from $0 to $1 million was staggering.”

Coinbase launched last year and aims to be “the PayPal of Internet-only currency.” It helps merchants and consumers by providing a Bitcoin wallet and platform to make transactions easier, but the vast majority of its revenue comes from letting users buy and sell Bitcoins directly from Coinbase. It charges a one percent fee on top of each transaction.

The company claims that it has seen huge growth in the past three months, after it started letting users buy and sell Bitcoin by connecting any U.S. bank account.

“Bitcoin is a difficult technology, but we’re making it easy to use,” Armstrong said. “People keep wanting to buy more and more of it.”

The success of Coinbase, along with other recent developments like WordPress accepting Bitcoin, are signs that Bitcoin is gaining serious traction once again. The decentralized currency is currently trading at $22.66 per Bitcoin on Mt. Gox, the largest Bitcoin exchange.

San Francisco-based Coinbase was founded in June 2012. The company has raised $600,000 in seed funding from investors including Y Combinator, IDG Ventures, Greg Kidd, Adam Draper, FundersClub, Start Fund, and Garry Tan. Armstrong said Coinbase has nearly 40,000 users and performs 30,000 transactions per month.


- - - - 

No sabía yo que Coinbase es una empresa de YCombinator. Me da buenas vibraciones! Es muy tarde para hacerse minero o recomendáis comprar y ahorrar/guardar bitcoins encriptados en MEGA? jojojojo

Esto va p'arriba! BitBurbuja!


----------



## Sr.Mojón (9 Feb 2013)

kilerz dijo:


> Muy interesante esto del bitcoin .
> 
> Una duda que me surge , en el muy hipotético caso que se revalorizase 1BTC hasta los 150.000€ , ¿cómo actúas ante hacienda , en el caso que quisieses adquirir un bien inmueble y éste sólo acepta dinero fiat?.
> ¿Cómo declaras el origen?



Espérate a la siguiente amnistía fiscal 

Ahora en serio. ¿Crees que si Bitcoin se revalorizase hasta esos niveles, no serían aceptados por nadie para la compra-venta de bienes inmuebles? Ocurriría precisamente lo contrario. Con un Bitcoin tan apreciado, estoy convencido de que la gente aceptaría descuentos considerables si les propones pagar todo o una parte de la compra con ellos.

Otra solución es emplear alguna de las pasarelas de pago Bitcoin (Bitpay, por ejemplo) para realizar el pago de cualquier alquiler a través de ellos. Te buscas una casa de alquiler que cubra todas tus necesidades y así te evitas el tener que declarar al fisco tu enorme incremento patrimonial.

EDITO: mira, ya hay gente vendiendo propiedades a cambio de bitcoins (y os aseguro que no soy yo )

https://www.bitmit.net/en/item/3852-house-of-stone-next-to-river-and-6000m2-of-estate-cantabria

Es la casa perfecta para el madmaxista. Cerca del agua, con buen clima, recursos madereros, cinegéticos y fácilmente defendible. Tentador, pero todavía algo carillo para un burbujista como yo


----------



## kilerz (9 Feb 2013)

Roger-That dijo:


> *Bitcoin is beginning to boom again.*
> No sabía yo que Coinbase es una empresa de YCombinator. Me da buenas vibraciones! Es muy tarde para hacerse minero o recomendáis comprar y ahorrar/guardar bitcoins encriptados en MEGA? jojojojo
> 
> Esto va p'arriba! BitBurbuja!



Yo llevo 2 días desde que me enteré de esto , a más que leo , más me gusta y más futuro le veo , los early adopters deben de estar llorando de felicidad .
Lástima de no haberme enterado antes , por el momento voy a comprar 50€ en BTCs y cada vez más un poquito más.
Hasta tengo pensado un negocio con pagos en btcs ...


----------



## Sr.Mojón (9 Feb 2013)

kilerz dijo:


> Yo llevo 2 días desde que me enteré de esto , a más que leo , más me gusta y más futuro le veo , los early adopters deben de estar llorando de felicidad .
> Lástima de no haberme enterado antes , por el momento voy a comprar 50€ en BTCs y cada vez más un poquito más.
> Hasta tengo pensado un negocio con pagos en btcs ...



Tranquilo, si todavía el 99% de la población aún no ha oído hablar de Bitcoin... tómatelo con calma porque nos quedan todavía unos añitos por delante como early adopters.


----------



## kilerz (9 Feb 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Tranquilo, si todavía el 99% de la población aún no ha oído hablar de Bitcoin... tómatelo con calma porque nos quedan todavía unos añitos por delante como early adopters.



¿Estás minando , compras o cómo adquirieres bitcoins ?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (9 Feb 2013)

kilerz dijo:


> ¿Estás minando , compras o cómo adquirieres bitcoins ?



Compro a través de exchangers europeos (estoy en contra de MtGox) y, sobretodo, contacto con mineros españoles para comprarles la producción. Yo no mino.

Al principio me costó un poco encontrar mineros que me vendiesen, pero como como yo voy comprando periódicamente y soy muy fiable en el pago, ahora son ellos los que me buscan a mi para vendérmelos.


----------



## kilerz (9 Feb 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Compro a través de exchangers europeos (estoy en contra de MtGox) y, sobretodo, contacto con mineros españoles para comprarles la producción. Yo no mino.



Porqué estás en contra de MtGox? ¿comisiones? ,¿posibles vulnerabilidades ? ,¿anonimato? .


----------



## kilerz (9 Feb 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Espérate a la siguiente amnistía fiscal
> 
> EDITO: mira, ya hay gente vendiendo propiedades a cambio de bitcoins (y os aseguro que no soy yo )
> 
> ...



Interesante , a saber cómo se realiza la transacción , ¿ITP? , ¿notaría ? , ¿registro de propiedades? ... etc


----------



## Sr.Mojón (9 Feb 2013)

- Porque su volumen de negocio en el mercado de los exchangers supone un riesgo para toda la red. No tiene sentido que una moneda descentralizada dependa de un único exchanger para intercambiarla por dinero fiat.

- Porque mantiene una lista negra de direcciones Bitcoin completamente oculta a la vista de los usuarios que, supuestamente, contienen monedas robadas y que emplea para congelar a su libre discreción cuentas sospechosas de participar en hackeos. Eso supone un ataque a la fungibilidad de la moneda y un riesgo de que, sólamente por enviar algunos de tus Bitcoins allí, puedan ser "requisados" sin motivo.

- Sus transferencias tardan sospechosamente un eternidad en llegar a las cuentas de los usuarios.

- Su política de lucha contra el lavado de dinero negro (AML) y "conoce a tu cliente" (KNC) son invasiones absolutas a la privacidad.

- Nunca han demostrado de forma fidedigna que no estén aprovechando su posición en el mercado para mantener una reserva fraccionaria de Bitcoin a espaldas de sus usuarios.

- MtGox está en Japón y considero ese país como un satélite de EEUU que no dudará en transponer a su normativa propia cualquier decreto que Obama apruebe para luchar contra las monedas que puedan hacer sombra a la hegemonía de dólar.

- MtGox puede ser hackeado en cualquier momento, o mucho más plausible, boicoteado por cualquier trabajador descontento. De hecho ya ha sido hackeado una vez.

- ¿Habiendo alternativas locales para poner en contacto a compradores y vendedores de Bitcoins, para qué levantar las alarmas de los Bancos Centrales enviando dinero internacionalemente? https://localbitcoins.com/


----------



## Sr.Mojón (9 Feb 2013)

kilerz dijo:


> Interesante , a saber cómo se realiza la transacción , ¿ITP? , ¿notaría ? , ¿registro de propiedades? ... etc



A todos los efectos, Bitcoin es como dinero en efectivo. Podrías realizar el pago en la notaría justo después de firmar la escritura de compra-venta, desde tu móvil, a través de la aplicación android de blockchain.info y sería como si hubieras llevado un fajo de billetes para la transacción.


----------



## kilerz (9 Feb 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> - Porque su volumen de negocio en el mercado de los exchangers supone un riesgo para toda la red. No tiene sentido que una moneda descentralizada dependa de un único exchanger para intercambiarla por dinero fiat.
> 
> - Porque mantiene una lista negra de direcciones Bitcoin completamente oculta a la vista de los usuarios que, supuestamente, contienen monedas robadas y que emplea para congelar a su libre discreción cuentas sospechosas de participar en hackeos. Eso supone un ataque a la fungibilidad de la moneda y un riesgo de que, sólamente por enviar algunos de tus Bitcoins allí, puedan ser "requisados" sin motivo.
> 
> ...



Gracias Sr.Mojón , leerte aprendo siempre algo nuevo , algunos puntos los tenía en cuenta , otros no .


----------



## kilerz (9 Feb 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> A todos los efectos, Bitcoin es como dinero en efectivo. Podrías realizar el pago en la notaría justo después de firmar la escritura de compra-venta, desde tu móvil, a través de la aplicación android de blockchain.info y sería como si hubieras llevado un fajo de billetes para la transacción.



Pero seguimos con el problema legal , ¿cómo contabilizas el ITP a pagar por ejemplo? y la cara de hacienda ::?


----------



## Roger-That (9 Feb 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> A todos los efectos, Bitcoin es como dinero en efectivo. Podrías realizar el pago en la notaría justo después de firmar la escritura de compra-venta, desde tu móvil, a través de la aplicación android de blockchain.info y sería como si hubieras llevado un fajo de billetes para la transacción.



Precisamente estaba leyendo ahora mismo esto... 



> In this sense, it's more typical of a precious metal. Instead of the supply changing to keep the value the same, the supply is predetermined and the value changes. As the number of users grows, the value per coin increases. *It has the potential for a positive feedback loop; as users increase, the value goes up, which could attract more users to take advantage of the increasing value.*



Bitcoin open source implementation of P2P currency - P2P Foundation

El supuesto fundador de BitCoin diciendo que fué diseñada más en la línea de "metales preciosos". jojojo Mañana estoy pillándome un par o 3...


----------



## Sr.Mojón (9 Feb 2013)

kilerz dijo:


> Pero seguimos con el problema legal , ¿cómo contabilizas el ITP a pagar por ejemplo? y la cara de hacienda ::?



Pues, digo yo, que el ITP dependerá de la cantidad escriturada, no de la forma de pago. ¿No?. Da igual que pagues con Bitcoins, que con transferencia bancaria que con monedas de oro.

Y hacienda sólamente te buscará las cosquillas si no puedes demostrar el origen legal de tu repentino incremento patrimonial o, normalmente, si no has pagado los correspondientes impuestos por ello. Como pasa con todas las cosas. Pagar impuestos es independiente de si te has enriquecido con Bitcoin, especulando en Bolsa o si has ganado la rifa del bar Manolo.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (9 Feb 2013)

Roger-That dijo:


> Precisamente estaba leyendo ahora mismo esto...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lamentablemente, esa parte es la que más cuesta hacer comprender a la gente. Lo que ahí se describe es el beneficio que todos obtenemos gracias al "efecto red". Que vendría a ser algo así como que, cuantos más usuarios formen parte de una nueva tecnología, mayor beneficio obtienen sus integrantes, independientemente de si llegaron antes o después.

Que es muy diferente del esquema Ponzi que todos los borreguitos descerebrados repiten cansinamente cuando intentan desprestigiar a Bitcoin.


----------



## kilerz (9 Feb 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Lamentablemente, esa parte es la más cuesta hacer comprender a la gente. Lo que ahí se describe es el beneficio que todos obtenemos gracias al "efecto red". Que vendría a ser algo así como que, cuantos más usuarios formen parte de una nueva tecnología, mayor beneficio obtienen sus integrantes, independientemente de si llegaron antes o después.
> 
> Que es muy diferente del esquema Ponzi que todos los borreguitos descerebrados repiten cansinamente cuando intentan desprestigiar a Bitcoin.



Es una pena que a la gente le cueste entenderlo , estamos ante el nacimiento de algo tan grande como lo fue internet hace unas décadas.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (11 Feb 2013)

Más resellers de MEGA acept***o Bitcoins como medio de pago. Parece que el gordo está empez***o a acelerar la máquina:

https://bitvoucher.co/

Y, lo más curioso de todo es que Bitcoin se está extendiendo por Nueva Zel***a como un cáncer gracias al revuelo que ha formado Kim Dotcom. Curiosamente acaba de surgir una nueva pasarela de pago neozel***esa para Bitcoin:

https://zipbit.co/

Comienza a extenderse la idea de que no será tan sencillo incautar los nuevos ahorrillos que está haciendo Kim gracias a MEGA


----------



## solosequenosenada (11 Feb 2013)

Yo también compré al principio en bitcoin.com.es
Todo correcto, no muy rápido.
Ahora vendo bitcoins yo mismo a quien los quiera. Acepto transferencia bancaria, paypal y efectivo cara a cara (Madrid).

Si alguien le interesa, ya sabéis, mp


----------



## Sr.Mojón (12 Feb 2013)

25,5$/BTC, la página de bitcointalk.org caída probablemente por la avalancha de visitas y yo acabo de cerrar mis largos en Bitfinex :ouch: porque estoy empezando a acojonarme

¿Cómo se os está quedando el cuerpo?


----------



## sirpask (12 Feb 2013)

Vamos a ver yo prefiero que la gente especule con cosas ficticias que con materias primas, pero vamos... que se mueva en esos porcentajes solo puede ser debido a que con poco capital se puede cambiar de orientacion un indice rapidamente. Como el Ibex vamos, que con la liquidez que tienen los bancos actualmente podrian hacer esto mismo.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (12 Feb 2013)

sirpask dijo:


> Vamos a ver yo prefiero que la gente especule con cosas ficticias que con materias primas, pero vamos... que se mueva en esos porcentajes solo puede ser debido a que con poco capital se puede cambiar de orientacion un indice rapidamente. Como el Ibex vamos, que con la liquidez que tienen los bancos actualmente podrian hacer esto mismo.



Lo que viene a ser un chicharrazo, vamos :fiufiu:
Pero llevamos un 2013 de subidita continua. ¿Quizá pudiera ser una mano fuerte que quiere entrar en Bitcoin e intenta comprar de forma paulatina para que el precio no se vaya a las nubes?  Dentro de poco un Bitcoin equivaldrá a una onza de plata.


----------



## sirpask (12 Feb 2013)

Pues si, Da igual que sea oro, dolares, euros o Bitcoins ... habrá gacelas como tu y leones acechando.

Por cierto ... está clavando la gráfica que has puesto de la cotización intradia de bitcoin con la firma del forero solosequenosenada ... jeje


----------



## ninfireblade (12 Feb 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Lo que viene a ser un chicharrazo, vamos :fiufiu:
> Pero llevamos un 2013 de subidita continua. ¿Quizá pudiera ser una mano fuerte que quiere entrar en Bitcoin e intenta comprar de forma paulatina para que el precio no se vaya a las nubes?  Dentro de poco un Bitcoin equivaldrá a una onza de plata.




Supongo que querras decir vender en vez de comprar.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (12 Feb 2013)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Supongo que querras decir vender en vez de comprar.



Vender dólares, comprar Bitcoins.

Mira el gráfico de tres meses atrás:







Podría ser algún inversor fuerte queriendo entrar en Bitcoin.


----------



## Alxemi (12 Feb 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Vender dólares, comprar Bitcoins.
> 
> Mira el gráfico de tres meses atrás:
> 
> ...



Podría ser, pero la escalada coincide con el halving, es mucha casualidad que sea alguien ajeno a la red.
Yo voto por otra burbuja como la de los 30$.


----------



## ninfireblade (12 Feb 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Vender dólares, comprar Bitcoins.
> 
> Mira el gráfico de tres meses atrás:
> 
> ...




¿ Dices que si alguien estará comprando bitcoins paulatinamente para que suba poco a poco ? Es que te entendi que decias de comprar para que no se suba por las nubes, pero precisamente comprando es como haces que suba...

De todas formas creo que hace falta mucha pero mucha pasta para influir con el volumen actual... a una media de 40k BTC diarios vienen siendo unos 800.000$ por dia, y eso durante 4 meses ya. Eso esta al alcance de muy pocos...


----------



## JackSmith (12 Feb 2013)

Buenas.

Y alguna cofradía de mineros a la que apuntarse? Conocéis/recomendáis alguna?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (12 Feb 2013)

JackSmith dijo:


> Buenas.
> 
> Y alguna cofradía de mineros a la que apuntarse? Conocéis/recomendáis alguna?



Aquí tienes la página de la wiki de Bitcoin que compara las pools de mineros. Aparecen muchas, así que tienes bastantes donde elegir.

https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Comparison_of_mining_pools

Yo nunca he minado, pero desde luego te recomendaría P2Pool por dos motivos:

1.- Para seguir manteniendo el espíritu descentralizado de la red
2.- Porque no sólamente reparte entre los mineros la recompensa por bloque, sino que también reparte las comisiones de las transferencias.


----------



## codeman (12 Feb 2013)

Leyendo y leyendo mensajes en foros sobre los ASICS, huele a cierto tufillo a estafa, no sé en que acabará el tema. No veo que sea buen momento para invertir en hardware que no sea ASIC y no veo que los ASICS sean reales... Estaré atento a ver que pasa.

Por otra parte, aprovecho para decir a quien quiera colaborar conmigo, tengo electricidad gratuita por lo que me gustaría asociarme con alguien que ponga el hardware. Lo hablaremos por MP. Un saludo.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (12 Feb 2013)

codeman dijo:


> Leyendo y leyendo mensajes en foros sobre los ASICS, huele a cierto tufillo a estafa, no sé en que acabará el tema. No veo que sea buen momento para invertir en hardware que no sea ASIC y no veo que los ASICS sean reales... Estaré atento a ver que pasa.



El ASIC de Avalon es una realidad, y ya está minando a plena potencia:

Working Avalon ASIC Confirmed, Hashing At 68 GH/s | Bitcoin Magazine

Otra cosa es que alguno de los competidores intente estafar a sus desprevenidos clientes huyendo con el dinero. Pero, en principio, los ASIC son reales y ya están comenzandoa funcionar.

Suerte con tu minado


----------



## codeman (13 Feb 2013)

Pues yo no veo nada más que gente quejándose de que no hay más que atrasos en los envíos y no aparece ningún ASIC por ninguna parte. A ver si hay suerte y no es una gran estafa todo.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (14 Feb 2013)

codeman dijo:


> Pues yo no veo nada más que gente quejándose de que no hay más que atrasos en los envíos y no aparece ningún ASIC por ninguna parte. A ver si hay suerte y no es una gran estafa todo.



¿Así que la gente está quejándose porque los ASICs no aparecen por ninguna parte, eh?
Pues hay un pajarito en el pool BTC Guild que está minado con 1,5 Thashes. Es el 6% del total de potencia de minado de toda la red.

BTC Guild - Pay-per-Share Bitcoin Mining Pool (95% PPS/97% PPLNS)

Para no existir los ASICs, ese tío se está poniendo las botas.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (14 Feb 2013)

Anoche hubo un flash crash en el cambio $/BTC. Cayó un 15% y se recuperó en cuestión de un par de horas.






Me imagino que la presión por comprar es muy fuerte, y algún big fish vendió una buena cantidad de Bitcoins para comprarle algo bonito a la novia por San Valentín.

Veremos si se rompe la tendencia al alza en el precio o si la cosa continua.


----------



## Tin Rope (14 Feb 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Anoche hubo un flash crash en el cambio $/BTC. Cayó un 15% y se recuperó en cuestión de un par de horas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Imagino que en 50 páginas ya habréis hablado largo y tendido al respecto, pero yo creo que va a subir en el medio/corto plazo seguro. 19€ por bitcoin me parece muy barato teniendo en cuenta que tarde o temprano desfallecerán todos los sistemas monetarios tradicionales, probablemente en efecto dominó y el oro parece muy rudimentario para las transacciones actualmente. Parece increíble decir barato cuando hace unos meses costaba sobre un 600%menos.

En el hipotético caso que así ocurra el colapso parece muy adecuado por lo menos tener una cartera con, digamos un 10%?? de nuestro capital en bitcoin. Muchos somos metaleros y tenemos una cierta posición en oro/plata a modo de seguro; sabiendo que en supuesto crash de dinero fiduciario tendremos un *seguro* con nuestros metales. Pues parece aconsejado "contratar otro seguro" en bitcoin. 
A medida que más gente se sume al sistema es de preveer que continue su escalada en la cotización.

Imaginaos cuando se estableció consuetudinariamente el oro como referencia monetaria en el pasado. Los primeros actores en darse cuenta de ese mecanismo se beneficiarian de forma abismal con respecto a los rezagados.

¿burbuja? podría ser si finalmente no se hace efectivo su carácter monetario, se instaura otro sistema más eficaz o se resuelve la crisis del sistema fiduciario de alguna forma que no acierto a comprender,y continúan engañando a la sociedad de manera inimaginable e indefinida en el tiempo con el fraude del sistema fiduciario.

Pero, y si finalmente se establece como sistema monetario; cambiar los actuales 19€, por el 1/21.000.000 de la economía futura mundial. todo un chollo. Para mi, y llamarme loco si queréis un bitcoin en futuro próximo podría alcanzar fácilmente la cifra de 10.000 dólares, de darse el colapso predicho.

Si un bitcoin se cambia por 10.000 dólares en 2033, que es cuando la cifra e bitcoin será de casi 21 millones, aparte de significar el acabose del sistema fiduciario manejado por los bancos centrales, significaría que el capital total del sistema bitcoin seria de 210 mil millones de dólares. Claramente insuficiente, puede ser que alcance la cifra de un millón de dólares por bitcoin, o mil millones de dólares por bitcoin.

En este último y aparentemente disparatado supuesto, el capital mundial seria equivalente a 21.000 billones de dólares. Es por divagar, pero para nada seria descabellado, ¿a cuantos billones de dólares asciende la cantidad total de dinero fiduciario?
Esto es hacerse muchas pajas mentales, pero es lo que creo que sucedería de establecerse el bitcoin como único y reconocido sistema monetario a nivel mundial.

En línea de esa divagación, cuando fuesemos a comprar una barra de pan por ejemplo nos dirian, son medio nanobitcoin o lo que es lo mismo 500picobitcoin. Nos acostumbrariamos sin demasiados problemas. Así, un coche utilitario de unos 20000 dólares serían 20microbitcoin, una tele de plasma de 1.000 euros serian 1microbitcoin.O sea en este escenario de ciencia ficción el que adquirió un único bitcoin sería millonario!!


----------



## Sr.Mojón (14 Feb 2013)

Hombre, a mi no me agrada mucho hablar de cotizaciones porque es un poco hacer el cuento de la lechera y no me gustaría que a la gente que no conozca Bitcoin le suene a esquema Ponzi (que, porsupuesto no lo es). Además, tampoco creo en el análisis técnico porque es como conducir un coche por una carretera mirando únicamente por el espejo retrovisor. Sin embargo no dejo de ver buenísimas perspectivas en sus fundamentales.

Cuando veo las cifras de juego online, las comisiones abusivas que aplican VISA y Mastercard a los comerciantes, la cantidad de fraude que se comete con tarjeta de crédito, los chargebacks de paypal junto con las congelaciones de cuentas, etc. No dejo de pensar que Bitcoin está diseñado exactamente para ocupar ese nicho de mercado, y solucionaría de un plumazo todos esos problemas.

Luego te pones a ver la evolución de los medios de pago diseñados para emplear tarjetas de crédito en un smartphone y te ries por no llorar.







Ale, otro trasto más que tienes que llevar encima si quieres pagar con tarjeta de crédito de forma segura a través de internet con tu móvil, cuando una criptomoneda como Bitcoin te lo soluciona de forma más cómoda y todavía más segura, sin riesgo de suplantaciones de identidad, robo de datos personales, clonaciones de tarjetas, etc.

Y todo porque la gente y la industria se niegan a entender que las tarjetas de crédito son tecnología de los años ochenta INCOMPATIBLE con internet.


----------



## hdb3 (14 Feb 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Hombre, a mi no me agrada mucho hablar de cotizaciones porque es un poco hacer el cuento de la lechera y no me gustaría que a la gente que no conozca Bitcoin le suene a esquema Ponzi (que, porsupuesto no lo es). Además, tampoco creo en el análisis técnico porque es como conducir un coche por una carretera mirando únicamente por el espejo retrovisor. Sin embargo no dejo de ver buenísimas perspectivas en sus fundamentales.
> 
> Cuando veo las cifras de juego online, las comisiones abusivas que aplican VISA y Mastercard a los comerciantes, la cantidad de fraude que se comete con tarjeta de crédito, los chargebacks de paypal junto con las congelaciones de cuentas, etc. No dejo de pensar que Bitcoin está diseñado exactamente para ocupar ese nicho de mercado, y solucionaría de un plumazo todos esos problemas.
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo contigo, pagar mediante codigos QR, es una vacilada. Por si alguien me quiere hacer un donativo. )


----------



## Tin Rope (14 Feb 2013)

Sr. Mojón estoy de acuerdo con usted en que el sistema bitcoin no es un esquema ponzi.

He repasado mis conocimientos al respecto con un poco de wikipedia y lo descarto, recomiendo aún así leer los documentos de wikipedia:

Esquema Ponzi - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
Esquema de pirámide - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Para mi, lo que es una estafa piramidal clara es el sistema monetario fiduciario, que mientras reclute a más incautos o permitan invertir más valores(deuda exponencial) no saturará.
Mientras crezca la población mundial es aceptable(que no seguro) que el sistema piramidal se perpetúe, pero es irremediable que al final colapse.

Con un sistema bitcoin, corregidme si me equivoco que no creo, primeramente no se permitirían depósitos con intereses. Se podría depositar en un ente ajeno al sistema bajo promesa de interés, pero el sistema no reconocería ni préstamo, ni depósitos ni otras operaciones financieras, simplemente reconoce bitcoin.
Así, el sistema evitaría cualquier sistema piramidal, al no haber ningún beneficio por entrar. Tú adquieres x bitcoin a cambio de manzanas, zapatos, dólares, relojes... lo que sea.
En un hipotético caso en que sea el sistema monetario único y mundial que toda la población lo use, no significa ningún colapso.

En el supuesto que llegado ese extremo, o cualquier punto intermedio, la gente decida que otro sistema es más eficaz como dinero, la gente abandonaría este sistema por el nuevo y más eficaz y el poder adquisitivo del bitcoin bajaría irremediablemente. Pero claro, habría que ver que mejora podría tener otro sistema, que éste no ofrezca, a mi no se me ocurre nada que la gente pueda demandar. ¿a alguien se le ocurre? 

A mi, sólo se me ocurre "la seguridad". Pero hay que decir que la seguridad de bitcoin es infinitamente más seguro que por ejemplo los asientos contables actuales.
Así que ese problema podrá ser quizá en un futuro en competencia con otros sistemas, pero no es rival con respecto a la seguridad del sistema fiduciario actual.


En otro orden de cosas, actualmente los bancos centrales almacenan oro. ¿podría ocurrírseles almacenar bitcoin? imaginaos el escenario.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (15 Feb 2013)

quebractubre dijo:


> Con un sistema bitcoin, corregidme si me equivoco que no creo, primeramente no se permitirían depósitos con intereses. Se podría depositar en un ente ajeno al sistema bajo promesa de interés, pero el sistema no reconocería ni préstamo, ni depósitos ni otras operaciones financieras, simplemente reconoce bitcoin.



Bueno, en realidad yo creo que sí que podrían existir los depósitos con intereses. Serían un préstamo que le haces a un banco a cambio de un interés. Los préstamos con interés ya existían antes de la creación de la banca, así que serían compatibles con una moneda deflacionaria.

Aunque no serían necesarios en la economía Bitcoin, los bancos podrían existir no para asegurar tus fondos, ya que Bitcoin es muy seguro para los usuarios, sino como simples gestores de riesgos e inversiones. Sería interesante para todos aquellos que quieren obtener una rentabilidad a sus ahorros pero no les apetece ponerse a estudiar rentabilidades, viabilidades y planes de negocios de los demandantes de préstamos. Confían sus ahorros a un banco y éste, a cambio de un interés marginal, se comportaría como un gestor de inversiones.

Lo que sí es seguro es que, con Bitcoin, la banca no podría convertirse en las entidades sistémicas, corruptas, canalizadoras de inflación y profundamente irresponsables que son ahora, ya que no podría imprimirse dinero para rescatarla y porque su uso en la economía Bitcoin sería opcional. Eso ya es un gigantesco avance en la economía.



quebractubre dijo:


> En el supuesto que llegado ese extremo, o cualquier punto intermedio, la gente decida que otro sistema es más eficaz como dinero, la gente abandonaría este sistema por el nuevo y más eficaz y el poder adquisitivo del bitcoin bajaría irremediablemente. Pero claro, habría que ver que mejora podría tener otro sistema, que éste no ofrezca, a mi no se me ocurre nada que la gente pueda demandar. ¿a alguien se le ocurre?



Efectivamente, cualquier liberal está a favor de la libre competencia entre divisas sin ingerencias externas.

Bitcoin ofrece sus características y la gente lo acepta líbremente. También comparte el nicho de mercado de las criptomonedas con otras propuestas muy interesantes como namecoin. Otras criptomonedas podrían surgir que compitiesen entre sí y eso favorecería todavía más la optimización en la economía 2.0. Economía que, por cierto, estamos siendo testigos de su despegue ahora mismo.



quebractubre dijo:


> A mi, sólo se me ocurre "la seguridad". Pero hay que decir que la seguridad de bitcoin es infinitamente más seguro que por ejemplo los asientos contables actuales.
> Así que ese problema podrá ser quizá en un futuro en competencia con otros sistemas, pero no es rival con respecto a la seguridad del sistema fiduciario actual.



El sistema fiduciario actual es una pura estafa. una inflación del 6% anual implica que, en veinte años, pierdes la mitad del poder adquisitivo de tus ahorros. ¿Y quién es el gobierno para decidir cuánto dinero hay que imprimir y cómo canalizarlo? Es una locura aceptar esas condiciones.

Y con respecto a la seguridad... la gente tiene una falsa impresión de seguridad con respecto a la banca. Existen muchos ejemplos que demuestran la negligencia con la que operan los bancos. Algunos ejemplos:

- Manipulación de los tipos de interés (LIBOR, Euribor, etc).
- Lavado de dinero negro de mafias (caso del HSBC).
- Robo de información personal de los clientes para posteriores extorsiones (lista Falciani).
- Falsificaciones de firmas en la contratación de algunos productos (preferentes en España e hipotecas en EEUU)



quebractubre dijo:


> En otro orden de cosas, actualmente los bancos centrales almacenan oro. ¿podría ocurrírseles almacenar bitcoin? imaginaos el escenario.



Podría ocurrir, por supuesto. Aunque creo yo que algún banco central sería reticente, ya que no podrían rellenar de Tungsteno los Bitcoins :XX:


----------



## Sr.Mojón (15 Feb 2013)

Alea jacta est.

Reddit acepta oficialmente el pago con Bitcoins.
Hi /r/bitcoin - we finally implemented bitcoin support for reddit Gold, and I wanted to say a few things : Bitcoin

Y lo mejor de todo es que Reddit pertenece al grupo editorial Condé Nast, al que pertenece WIRED también. Preveo más artículos interesantes referentes a Bitcoin en ese magazin en un futuro.


----------



## guruguru (15 Feb 2013)

A mi lo que me preocupa es la seguridad en el sentido que, según he entendido, si se te rompe o te roban el ordenador pierdes la billetera y el dinero y si lo haces a través de una billetera virtual la pagina puede sufrir un ataque o desaparecer. 

Cual seria el método mas seguro para tener bitcoins? Se pueden hacer copias de tu billetera y tenerla en distintos lugares? Es seguro tener la billetera en tu ordenador habitual con conexion a internet? Es mejor tenerla en un pendrive? 

Estas cosas son las que me hacen no atreverme con los bitcoins. Aunque talvez sea por ignorancia. Espero puedan ilustrarme en este sentido.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (15 Feb 2013)

guruguru dijo:


> Cual seria el método mas seguro para tener bitcoins? Se pueden hacer copias de tu billetera y tenerla en distintos lugares? Es seguro tener la billetera en tu ordenador habitual con conexion a internet? Es mejor tenerla en un pendrive?



Las billeteras online son bastante seguras. Algunas como blockchain.info te permiten exportar las claves privadas, que son el corazón de Bitcoin, en forma de códigos QR o códigos alfanuméricos para poder imprimirlas en papel y poderlas guardar.

Yo no conservaría una gran cantidad de Bitcoins en tu ordenador con internet, de la misma forma que no conservaría todos mis ahorros detrás de la ventana de una planta baja. Aunque la billeteras hoy en día están cifradas, es mejor evitar tentaciones a los hackers. Conservaría las claves privadas en formato papel bien escondidas en mi casa y algunos pendrives con la billetera encriptada en domicilios de gente de confianza (padres y/o hermanos). Piensa que, si la resiliencia es uno de los puntos fuertes de Bitcoin, debemos aprovecharlo (el oro no se puede copiar, cifrar y esconder en múltiples lugares ).


----------



## hdb3 (15 Feb 2013)

guruguru dijo:


> A mi lo que me preocupa es la seguridad en el sentido que, según he entendido, si se te rompe o te roban el ordenador pierdes la billetera y el dinero y si lo haces a través de una billetera virtual la pagina puede sufrir un ataque o desaparecer.
> 
> Cual seria el método mas seguro para tener bitcoins? Se pueden hacer copias de tu billetera y tenerla en distintos lugares? Es seguro tener la billetera en tu ordenador habitual con conexion a internet? Es mejor tenerla en un pendrive?
> 
> Estas cosas son las que me hacen no atreverme con los bitcoins. Aunque talvez sea por ignorancia. Espero puedan ilustrarme en este sentido.



Ya se ha comentado muchas veces, una billetera es una colección de direcciones y de sus respectivas claves privadas. Al utilizar un cliente de bitcoin hay que cerciorarse de cifrar esta billetera, pues el acceso a las claves privadas permite a su poseedor disponer del saldo asociado a su respectiva dirección. Como te comenta Sr. Mojon, puedes utilizar el servicio web de blockchain, ya que te genera la billetera cifrada en la parte del navegador, (así ellos no pueden acceder a tu billetera sin tu clave), y ofrece multiples opciones para hacer un backup de tu billetera. El algoritmo de cifrado de la billetera es también sha256, así que aunque alguien obtuviera tu billetera le seria imposible descifrarla sin tu clave. Lo que has de tener en cuenta al crearla es hacerlo desde una maquina fiable, libre de virus y tal.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (15 Feb 2013)

hdb3 dijo:


> Ya se ha comentado muchas veces, una billetera es una colección de direcciones y de sus respectivas claves privadas. Al utilizar un cliente de bitcoin hay que cerciorarse de cifrar esta billetera, pues el acceso a las claves privadas permite a su poseedor disponer del saldo asociado a su respectiva dirección. Como te comenta Sr. Mojon, puedes utilizar el servicio web de blockchain, ya que te genera la billetera cifrada en la parte del navegador, (así ellos no pueden acceder a tu billetera sin tu clave), y ofrece multiples opciones para hacer un backup de tu billetera. El algoritmo de cifrado de la billetera es también *sha256*, así que aunque alguien obtuviera tu billetera le seria imposible descifrarla sin tu clave. Lo que has de tener en cuenta al crearla es hacerlo desde una maquina fiable, libre de virus y tal.



Seguro que querías decir AES256. El sha256 es un algortmo de hash, no uno de cifrado simétrico. No es lo mismo.


----------



## Barquero (15 Feb 2013)

O sea: Si tengo un depósito en una cuenta de un banco estándar, mi dinero no está físicamente en el banco: es sólo un apunte contable digital.

Si tengo bitcoins, tampoco tengo físicamente nada. Solamente son rosarios de bits colgados en la red.

Mi humilde cerebro no logra distinguir grandes diferencias entre ello.


----------



## hdb3 (15 Feb 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Seguro que querías decir AES256. El sha256 es un algortmo de hash, no uno de cifrado simétrico. No es lo mismo.



Efectivamente, estamos migrando el servicio de directorio a hashes salted sha y lo meto hasta en la sopa . Como indica Sr.mojón y la información de blockchain es aes256.


----------



## hdb3 (15 Feb 2013)

Barquero dijo:


> O sea: Si tengo un depósito en una cuenta de un banco estándar, mi dinero no está físicamente en el banco: es sólo un apunte contable digital.
> 
> Si tengo bitcoins, tampoco tengo físicamente nada. Solamente son rosarios de bits colgados en la red.
> 
> Mi humilde cerebro no logra distinguir grandes diferencias entre ello.



Diferencia fundamental, tu banco o el estado, pueden bloquear el acceso y la disponibilidad de tu cuenta bancaria. Tu cuenta en Bitcoins no puede ser bloqueada.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (15 Feb 2013)

Barquero dijo:


> O sea: Si tengo un depósito en una cuenta de un banco estándar, mi dinero no está físicamente en el banco: es sólo un apunte contable digital.
> 
> Si tengo bitcoins, tampoco tengo físicamente nada. Solamente son rosarios de bits colgados en la red.
> 
> Mi humilde cerebro no logra distinguir grandes diferencias entre ello.



Todas las formas de dinero son apuntes contables. De hecho el dinero es la forma más común que tienen las sociedades de reconocer una deuda. Lo importante entonces del dinero no es la forma que tiene, sino que, como todo reconocimiento de deuda que se precie, sea perdurable en el tiempo, infalsificable, ampliamente reconocida y cuyo valor no pueda ser diluído por factores externos.

Antiguamente empleaban los metales brillantes como ese reconocimiento de deuda porque eran la forma más perdurable, segura, universal e ininflacionable que se conocía. Sin embargo la tecnología avanza que es una barbaridad, y en la actualidad el conocimiento humano ha desarrollado una forma óptima de reconocimiento de deuda: las criptomonedas.

Esos apuntes contables que tienes en el banco son una de las formas de dinero más aceptadas en la sociedad actual, pero no la óptima. Son falsificables, ya que el BCE nunca se cansa de falsificarlos y regalarlos a sus amigotes, son embargables, su transacción no es anónima y la deuda que la sociedad te reconoce mediante ellos se ve diluída con el paso del tiempo.


----------



## guruguru (15 Feb 2013)

Gracias Sr.Mojón, gracias hdb3. Voy a intentar comprender bien sus respuestas para ponerlas en practica. Compraré algun bitcoin para provar y familiarizarme. Espero no agotar su paciencia si les hago mas preguntas que les puedan parecer demasiado simples, pues no me llevo muy bien con la informatica.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (16 Feb 2013)

Ya es oficial. MEGA acepta oficialmente el pago mediante Bitcoins. Kim Dotcom lo publica en su twitter:

https://twitter.com/KimDotcom/status/302844443223023616


----------



## hdb3 (17 Feb 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Ya es oficial. MEGA acepta oficialmente el pago mediante Bitcoins. Kim Dotcom lo publica en su twitter:
> 
> https://twitter.com/KimDotcom/status/302844443223023616



Ya no hay vuelta atrás, ). Dar la bienvenida a las criptomonedas. :baba:


----------



## Sr.Mojón (19 Feb 2013)

*OLA K ASE*

La cotización de Bitcoin acaba de superar a la onza de plata.


----------



## Orangecoop (23 Feb 2013)

A ver, una duda, ¿Cómo funciona exactamente lo de la wallet? 

Es decir, según he entendido se guarda de forma local en tu disco duro, por lo que si pierdes tu pc por lo que sea pierdes el dinero generado, no? entonces, puedo hacer una cuenta, por ejemplo e la plataforma mybitcoin.com e irlos transfiriendo o cómo va?

Lo veo muy volátil el tema de acumular bitcoins, el sistema de que puedes perderlo todo incentiva más el consumo que el ahorro, por lo que si intentas guardar por si el valor sube también te arriesgas a que te pete el pc y te quedes en bragas.


----------



## kilerz (23 Feb 2013)

Orangecoop dijo:


> A ver, una duda, ¿Cómo funciona exactamente lo de la wallet?
> 
> Es decir, según he entendido se guarda de forma local en tu disco duro, por lo que si pierdes tu pc por lo que sea pierdes el dinero generado, no? entonces, puedo hacer una cuenta, por ejemplo e la plataforma mybitcoin.com e irlos transfiriendo o cómo va?
> 
> Lo veo muy volátil el tema de acumular bitcoins, el sistema de que puedes perderlo todo incentiva más el consumo que el ahorro, por lo que si intentas guardar por si el valor sube también te arriesgas a que te pete el pc y te quedes en bragas.



Haz copias de seguridad de tu wallet.dat cifrado y lo guardas en varios soportes , también puedes imprimir la key privada en un QR , plastificarlo y guardarlo en una caja fuerte .


----------



## Sr.Mojón (23 Feb 2013)

Orangecoop dijo:


> A ver, una duda, ¿Cómo funciona exactamente lo de la wallet?
> 
> Es decir, según he entendido se guarda de forma local en tu disco duro, por lo que si pierdes tu pc por lo que sea pierdes el dinero generado, no? entonces, puedo hacer una cuenta, por ejemplo e la plataforma mybitcoin.com e irlos transfiriendo o cómo va?



Los bitcoins se encuentran en la cadena de bloques, no en la billetera (wallet.dat). Todos los usuarios saben en cada momento la cantidad de Bitcoins que existen y en qué direcciones se encuentran porque la cadena de bloques así lo indica.

Como Bitcoin es descentralizado, cada usuario conserva una copia de esa cadena de bloques así que, siempre que tu ordenador tenga acceso a internet, podrá descargarse la cadena de bloques de alguno de los nodos Bitcoin.

Por lo tanto, para acabar con los Bitcoins, tendrías que acabar con internet. Así que... ¿qué es lo que guarda el archivo wallet.dat? Guarda las claves privadas que te permiten gastar los Bitcoins que posees.

¿Cómo sabe el programa cliente cuántos Bitcoins posees? El programa revisa la copia de la cadena de bloques que guardas en el disco duro y comprueba, para cada clave privada de tu wallet.dat, el balance de Bitcoins de que dispone en la cadena.

Así que si pierdes el archivo wallet perderás irremediablemente la posibilidad de gastarlos.

¿Cómo evitar esto? Puedes copiar en archivo wallet cifrado y esconderlo en los sitios seguros que quieras. También puedes reunir todos tus Bitcoins que ahorras en una única dirección y copiar la respectiva clave privada de tu wallet en un soporte físico como una hoja de papel, una plancha de metal, etc.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (23 Feb 2013)

Lo más cómodo es generar una clave privada y su correspondiente dirección Bitcoin. La clave privada la imprimes varias veces y la guardas como oro en paño (recuerda que la clave privada=poder gastar los bitcoins, tú o quien se haga con ella).

Una vez hayas puesto a buen recaudo las copias de la clave privada, ya puedes enviar los Bitcoins que vayas comprando a la dirección Bitcoin correspondiente.

Otra opción es utilizar una billetera online (te aconsejo blockchain.info) que almacena tu wallet.dat cifrada en una base de datos en el servidor y es tu navegador web el que la descifra cuando vas a efectuar algún pago. El servicio blockchain.info te envía copias de seguridad del archivo wallet.dat a tu correo electrónico por si algún día pasase alguna cosa con ellos (cerrasen el servicio o los estados les coaccionasen). Como el wallet.dat está cifrado con AES256 puede estar en tu bandeja de entrada de correo tranquilamente.


----------



## papapitufo_borrado (11 Mar 2013)

Industria eup! dijo:


> Una duda.
> 
> A ver si los que domináis el tema me la aclaráis.
> 
> ...



Interesantisima reflexión....no sé si puede ser que lo que tu plasmas como pregunta, en realidad no es tal, sino una profundísima crítica a las bases y planteo de la fórmula del bitcoin.
Y rescatando otro planteo, ¿que valor moral tienen los "early adopters", y no me vengais con lo de "se premia su fidelidad y apoyo"..y los que invierten en las ASIC?...y...otra cosa, el inexistente creador del código, el japo este, no puede haber dejado programada una "back door" para ingresar cuando le apetezca a las wallets de todo dios?...
Son planteos filosóficos mas que nada, por favor no salteis con lo de "te faltan conocimientos de criptografia"...que me mosqueo.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (11 Mar 2013)

El crédito en Bitcoin existe exactamente igual que existía antes de la aparición de los bancos. del dinero fiat o de la reserva fraccionaria.

Y con respecto al valor moral de los early adopters... ¿quién es un early adopter? ¿Todo aquel que haya comprado antes de que la cotización subiese de $1dólar/BTC? ¿Los que compraron antes de $10dólares/BTC? ¿Soy yo un early adopter? Son dilemas absurdos ya que siempre hay early adopters en cualquier mercado al que accedes (todos los que compraron antes que tú) y en el momento en que tú compras un bien o servicio pasarás a ser un "early adopter" para el siguiente usuario que se plantee ese dilema absurdo.

Bitcoin mantiene exactamente las mismas cualidades para quien entró el primero o para quien entró el último. Y eso es lo que debería importar. De hecho, quizás hayas empezado tú a oir sobre la existencia de esta criptomoneda antes que el 99% de la sociedad gracias a un "early adopter", así que tendrías que estarle muy agradecido.


----------



## ninfireblade (11 Mar 2013)

Y sobre lo del backdoor que haya podido dejar satoshi simplemente decir que el codigo es abierto, cualquier puede revisarlo y ver que no hay nada de eso. Ya se que tu no lo vas a hacer ni yo tampoco pero solo por el hecho de ser abierto me da la tranquilidad de que miles de personas lo habran estudiado y si hubiera algo habria salido a la luz.


----------



## sirpask (11 Mar 2013)

Dos cuestiones que me han surgido:

Todos los bitcoins que no se van a usar por que la gente pierde la clave privada ¿Ya no cuentan y nunca se van a recuperar? ni contarán para nada?

y sobre que el creador de Bit coin se haya guardado un as en la manga? ¿El cifrado de cada bitcoin es independiente del creador¿


----------



## Alxemi (11 Mar 2013)

sirpask dijo:


> Dos cuestiones que me han surgido:
> 
> Todos los bitcoins que no se van a usar por que la gente pierde la clave privada ¿Ya no cuentan y nunca se van a recuperar? ni contarán para nada?
> 
> y sobre que el creador de Bit coin se haya guardado un as en la manga? ¿El cifrado de cada bitcoin es independiente del creador¿



Será dinero que sale del sistema, como si destruyes dinero normal. Y el resto que quede en el sistema valdrá mas.

No hay ases en la manga, todo el código es libre.


----------



## muyuu (11 Mar 2013)

papapitufo dijo:


> Interesantisima reflexión....no sé si puede ser que lo que tu plasmas como pregunta, en realidad no es tal, sino una profundísima crítica a las bases y planteo de la fórmula del bitcoin.



No, es una pregunta. Tu problema es que ante cualquier pregunta asumes que el resto de la gente que lleva en el tema más tiempo que tú y tiene conocimientos técnicos relevantes que tú no tienes, son todos gilipollas porque tú en 5 minutos lo has "desmontado".

Andar explicado cosas a gente con esta actitud no es especialmente gratificante, así que no te extrañe si no te dedican demasiada paciencia.



papapitufo dijo:


> Y rescatando otro planteo, ¿que valor moral tienen los "early adopters", y no me vengais con lo de "se premia su fidelidad y apoyo"..y los que invierten en las ASIC?...y...otra cosa, el inexistente creador del código, el japo este, no puede haber dejado programada una "back door" para ingresar cuando le apetezca a las wallets de todo dios?...
> Son planteos filosóficos mas que nada, por favor no salteis con lo de "te faltan conocimientos de criptografia"...que me mosqueo.



Ante la pregunta sobre "justicia" o "moralidad" de que quien entró muy al principio o muy barato, la "comunidad bitcoin" tiene una respuesta muy estándar y muy "relaciones públicas". Yo personalmente tengo otra.

La respuesta estándar de la comunidad es que los primeros en entrar son personas que han dedicado mucho tiempo y dinero a hacer posible bitcoin, y que a ellos principalmente debe Bitcoin su existencia a día de hoy. Esta gente se jugó dinero cuando las probabilidades de éxito eran mínimas. Cuando alguien apuesta fuerte con mucho riesgo, puede ganar mucho como así ha sucedido, y también puede perderlo todo.

Esta es la respuesta "guay" empática de la comunidad.

La mía es que, para empezar, la pregunta carece de importancia. Si el sistema funciona y es la punta de lanza que hace posible un libre comercio real y anónimo a gran escala, esto es un avance bestial que tú te puedes perder porque te preocupa más que otros hayan ganado más que tú. Si te centras en tu bilis y en tu envidia sufriendo porque otros ganen más o menos que tú, te perjudicas principalmente a ti mismo. Cuando los colonos llegaron al continente americano, o en España incluso durante la reconquista, se regalaron tierras e incluso se pagó a la gente para que se quedara con propiedades y las explotara. Ahora nos damos hostias por las migajas de esas propiedades, y si no te gusta, pues te quedas fuera o esperas tu oportunidad. Es simplemente la naturaleza de las cosas que cuando algo empieza y es desconocido y/o arriesgado, puede dar enormes rendimientos (o también puede acabar valiendo cero patatero).




Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Los bitcoins se encuentran en la cadena de bloques, no en la billetera (wallet.dat). Todos los usuarios saben en cada momento la cantidad de Bitcoins que existen y en qué direcciones se encuentran porque la cadena de bloques así lo indica.
> 
> Como Bitcoin es descentralizado, cada usuario conserva una copia de esa cadena de bloques así que, siempre que tu ordenador tenga acceso a internet, podrá descargarse la cadena de bloques de alguno de los nodos Bitcoin.
> 
> ...



Una pequeña puntualización por si es un error o simplemente se te ha pasado: para conocer tu balance no necesitas la clave privada. Basta con la pública. Cualquiera que conozca una clave pública ("dirección", o "cuenta") sabe exactamente el balance que tiene y todos los movimientos que se han hecho en la cadena de bloques desde y hacia ella. Así que si divulgas tu dirección, también divulgas tus movimientos (puedes tener tantas como quieras, y así no vincularte claramente con ninguna de forma pública).

Dicho de otro modo (y creo que es importante que los que empiezan lo sepan) Bitcoin es "pseudónimo" más que anónimo. El anonimato es como el que puedas tener aquí en el foro. Si divulgas quién eres, adiós anonimato. Te puedes crear "cuantos nicks quieras" y no usar el mismo en distintos foros, o no dar información veraz sobre ti, etc. Pero a fin de cuentas el anonimato es "opt-out", si eres descuidado y te vinculas con las cuentas que no quieres hacer públicas, se pueden seguir tus movimientos. Igual que si eres descuidado en los foros y vas dejando pistas sobre quién eres (sin querer que se sepa). Alguien que se lo curre te puede encontrar y hacer seguimiento.



Sr.Mojón dijo:


> El crédito en Bitcoin existe exactamente igual que existía antes de la aparición de los bancos. del dinero fiat o de la reserva fraccionaria.
> 
> Y con respecto al valor moral de los early adopters... ¿quién es un early adopter? ¿Todo aquel que haya comprado antes de que la cotización subiese de $1dólar/BTC? ¿Los que compraron antes de $10dólares/BTC? ¿Soy yo un early adopter? Son dilemas absurdos ya que siempre hay early adopters en cualquier mercado al que accedes (todos los que compraron antes que tú) y en el momento en que tú compras un bien o servicio pasarás a ser un "early adopter" para el siguiente usuario que se plantee ese dilema absurdo.
> 
> Bitcoin mantiene exactamente las mismas cualidades para quien entró el primero o para quien entró el último. Y eso es lo que debería importar. De hecho, quizás hayas empezado tú a oir sobre la existencia de esta criptomoneda antes que el 99% de la sociedad gracias a un "early adopter", así que tendrías que estarle muy agradecido.



Lo que es cierto es que el sistema de crédito fácil y de ir prestando el dinero alegremente sin colateral, con bitcoin es mucho más difícil. Los bancos pueden prestarte al 5%, 10%, 15% de interés sin que les des unas garantías demasiado sólidas e incluso sin ningún colateral, gracias al sistema de reserva fraccionaria. Si los bancos solamente pudieran prestar el dinero que realmente tienen prestarían MUCHÍSIMO menos.

Pero esto sería, ni más ni menos, salir del gran engaño que es la "economía convencional" desde que se abandonó la reserva oro/plata a nivel mundial. Gastamos lo que no tenemos, buscamos el crecimiento rápido a costa de burbujas y de riesgo colectivo. Ciclos de expansión y regresión que según unos cuantos listos son buenos. Consumo descontrolado a costa de jugarse uno sus ahorros, pensión y futuro.

Algunos mantras hay que desmontarlos, como que la inflación es buena y tiene que ser así para siempre, o que la banca tiene que "hacer fluir el dinero" por el bien de todos. Esto es así con el sistema actual, pero no es el único sistema económico posible. De hecho va siendo hora de replantearse un sistema que está pensado única y exclusivamente para una economía real creciente, y que si esta falla no tiene más salida que el colapso.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (13 Mar 2013)

muyuu dijo:


> Una pequeña puntualización por si es un error o simplemente se te ha pasado: para conocer tu balance no necesitas la clave privada. Basta con la pública. Cualquiera que conozca una clave pública ("dirección", o "cuenta") sabe exactamente el balance que tiene y todos los movimientos que se han hecho en la cadena de bloques desde y hacia ella. Así que si divulgas tu dirección, también divulgas tus movimientos (puedes tener tantas como quieras, y así no vincularte claramente con ninguna de forma pública).



Yo estaba intentando explicar cómo el cliente-qt de Bitcoin (el más popular) averigua el balance de Bitcoins que tiene tu billetera. Podría profundizar más, como explicando que la billetera contine cada clave privada cifrada y su correspondiente clave pública, de la que va consultando el balance sobre la cadena de bloques sin necesidad de descifrar la clave privada por seguridad, pero seguro que les confundiría.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (21 Mar 2013)

Fleeing the Euro for Bitcoins  - Bloomberg


> *Fleeing the Euro for Bitcoins *
> By Kirsten Salyer 2013-03-20T17:34:19Z
> 
> Worried your government is going to take your savings? There's an app for that.
> ...



ienso: Buf, cuando Bloomberg habla de meterse... tal vez sea hora de plantear salirse...


----------



## waukegan (21 Mar 2013)

¿Sabe alguien si existen estadísticas o estudios del volumen de transacciones en la economía real que se producen?

¿Existen estimaciones de cuánto se mueve en Silk Road?


----------



## sociedadponzi (21 Mar 2013)

una pregunta, la masa monetaria de bitcoins fluctua? quien determina eso?

supongo que cada emisor de moneda defina su politica, cual es la politica de bitcoin al respecto?


----------



## Tin Rope (21 Mar 2013)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> una pregunta, la masa monetaria de bitcoins fluctua? quien determina eso?
> 
> supongo que cada emisor de moneda defina su politica, cual es la politica de bitcoin al respecto?









El número total de bitcoins tenderá a 21 millones con el tiempo. Su oferta crece en una serie geométrica (con una razón constante); así, en 2013 la mitad de la oferta total habrá sido generada, y en 2017, 3/4 de la misma. A medida que la cantidad de bitcoins se aproxime al límite de 21 millones, se espera que la economía Bitcoin entre en deflación, vale decir que el poder adquisitivo de cada bitcoin aumente, probablemente hasta alcanzar cierta estabilidad. Los bitcoins, entre tanto, son divisibles hasta 8 decimales (dándonos 2,1 x 10 elevado a la quinceava potencia – vale decir 2,1 cuadrillones – de unidades totales), y potencialmente aún más, lo cual remueve las limitaciones prácticas a los ajustes de precio en un contexto deflacionario.


----------



## rianpar (21 Mar 2013)

el que ha inventado esto de Bitcoin, es el que va a hacerse rico de verdad, con tanto tonto del culo, que se cree los anuncios de esos de "hágase rico sin trabajar" dedicando 10 minutos al día.


----------



## sociedadponzi (21 Mar 2013)

quebractubre dijo:


> El número total de bitcoins tenderá a 21 millones con el tiempo. Su oferta crece en una serie geométrica (con una razón constante); así, en 2013 la mitad de la oferta total habrá sido generada, y en 2017, 3/4 de la misma. A medida que la cantidad de bitcoins se aproxime al límite de 21 millones, se espera que la economía Bitcoin entre en deflación, vale decir que el poder adquisitivo de cada bitcoin aumente, probablemente hasta alcanzar cierta estabilidad. Los bitcoins, entre tanto, son divisibles hasta 8 decimales (dándonos 2,1 x 10 elevado a la quinceava potencia – vale decir 2,1 cuadrillones – de unidades totales), y potencialmente aún más, lo cual remueve las limitaciones prácticas a los ajustes de precio en un contexto deflacionario.



buenisima respuesta, gracias. Supongo que en una supuesta competicion entre monedas, el como esten definidas seria algo muy a tener en cuenta por sus usuarios para confiar en ellas o no.

economics - Why was 21 million picked as the number of bitcoins to be created? - Bitcoin Beta - Stack Exchange



rianpar dijo:


> el que ha inventado esto de Bitcoin, es el que va a hacerse rico de verdad, con tanto tonto del culo, que se cree los anuncios de esos de "hágase rico sin trabajar" dedicando 10 minutos al día.



pues ya sabe lo que tiene que hacer, no?


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (27 Mar 2013)

[YOUTUBE]aaOsM3RUNG8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Astrako (28 Mar 2013)

Bueno, como he comentado en el hilo http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/400662-hilo-oficial-bitcoin-i-99.html , en el que ya me he puesto al día en lo que a su lectura se refiere quiero empezar desde cero minado y demás. Para ello también estoy siguiendo este hilo (en este caso aún no me lo he leído entero) y he comenzado por lo primero, crearme una billetera. Bueno, lo he intentado, porque entrando en https://www.mybitcoin.com/ está caído. ¿Alguna sugerencia? ¿ME creo la billetera de otro modo? Gracias y perdonar todas mis preguntas que iré haciendo de neófito. Saludos.

Edito: Vale, para antes de preguntar, googlear  Últimas Noticias: Comunicado de MyBitcoin.com | Bitcoin en Español Al parecer este sitio ya no funciona, quebró tras un ataque. Creo que sería interesante que el primer post se modficara de algún modo para todos los "novatos". No obstante, imagino que a medida que avance en el hilo, todo esto se mencionará. Entonces ¿Alguno me recomienda donde crear la billetera / monedero hoy por hoy? Saludos.


----------



## zyro (28 Mar 2013)

Astrako dijo:


> Bueno, como he comentado en el hilo http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/400662-hilo-oficial-bitcoin-i-99.html , en el que ya me he puesto al día en lo que a su lectura se refiere quiero empezar desde cero minado y demás. Para ello también estoy siguiendo este hilo (en este caso aún no me lo he leído entero) y he comenzado por lo primero, crearme una billetera. Bueno, lo he intentado, porque entrando en https://www.mybitcoin.com/ está caído. ¿Alguna sugerencia? ¿ME creo la billetera de otro modo? Gracias y perdonar todas mis preguntas que iré haciendo de neófito. Saludos.
> 
> Edito: Vale, para antes de preguntar, googlear  Últimas Noticias: Comunicado de MyBitcoin.com | Bitcoin en Español Al parecer este sitio ya no funciona, quebró tras un ataque. Creo que sería interesante que el primer post se modficara de algún modo para todos los "novatos". No obstante, imagino que a medida que avance en el hilo, todo esto se mencionará. Entonces ¿Alguno me recomienda donde crear la billetera / monedero hoy por hoy? Saludos.




Yo también soy novato así que no me hagas mucho caso, pero en pocos días me he creado 3 billeteras. La primera la del programa Bitcoin-qt que parece la más segura. Y después las de Blockchain y la de MtGox, porque no hace falta instalarlas.

Sigo intentando enterarme del manejo de las billeteras. 

Es el handicap que le veo a Bitcoin para que se pueda generalizar al público general, cuesta mucho entender el funcionamiento.


----------



## Astrako (29 Mar 2013)

Gracias tío. Yo me he creado la de Bitcoin-qt y ando sincronizando. También estoy en el pool deepbit y estoy minando ya con guiminer, pero no se si lo tengo bien cofigurado. ¿Qué opciones extra debo poner para una ATI HD 7870? Saludos.

En que grupo de minería te has apuntado ¿?



zyro dijo:


> Yo también soy novato así que no me hagas mucho caso, pero en pocos días me he creado 3 billeteras. La primera la del programa Bitcoin-qt que parece la más segura. Y después las de Blockchain y la de MtGox, porque no hace falta instalarlas.
> 
> Sigo intentando enterarme del manejo de las billeteras.
> 
> Es el handicap que le veo a Bitcoin para que se pueda generalizar al público general, cuesta mucho entender el funcionamiento.


----------



## zyro (29 Mar 2013)

Astrako dijo:


> Gracias tío. Yo me he creado la de Bitcoin-qt y ando sincronizando. También estoy en el pool deepbit y estoy minando ya con guiminer, pero no se si lo tengo bien cofigurado. ¿Qué opciones extra debo poner para una ATI HD 7870? Saludos.
> 
> En que grupo de minería te has apuntado ¿?



Pues no he llegado todavía e ese punto, al de apuntarme a un pool me refiero.

Es que al ver los equipos que hacen falta para minar hoy dia, ASIC creo que los llaman, y que el mio tiene ya 5 años, meterme en un grupo no creo que consiguiera apenas nada.

Corregidme si estoy equivocado pero creo apuntandome a un pool no creo que consiguiera más que los BTC que regalan visitando algunas páginas, que dan alrededor de 0.1 mBTC. Muy poco, pero para ir probando las billeteras es suficiente.

Eso sí, después de 15 o 20 visitas sólo he conseguido unos 0.50 mBTC, que es justo la comisión de Bitcoin-qt para transferirlo a otra billetera.

Me acabo de dar cuenta, revisando las transacciones de mi billetera, que voy a pasar de alguna de esas páginas, como netlookup.se, que te envían 0,00003 mBTC por visita. Habría que visitarla 100.000.000 de veces para reunir 3 BTC. Vamos que voy buscar otras más generosas porque con esta estaría haciendo el tonto.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (29 Mar 2013)

zyro dijo:


> Eso sí, después de 15 o 20 visitas sólo he conseguido unos 0.50 mBTC, que es justo la comisión de Bitcoin-qt para transferirlo a otra billetera.



Puedes modificar la comisión que viene por defecto. Yo la tengo en 0'0001BTC y los mineros me siguen aceptando las transacciones .


----------



## zyro (29 Mar 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Puedes modificar la comisión que viene por defecto. Yo la tengo en 0'0001BTC y los mineros me siguen aceptando las transacciones .



No sabía que se pudiera configurar, el caso es que me he ido a Opciones/principal y la comisión que tengo ahora es 0. Creo que le cambié el valor, después de instalarlo, porque entendí que era una comisión para acelerar las transacciones y como no tengo prisa pues la puse a cero.

Si es lo mismo que tu dices la pondré como tu en 0.1mBTC


----------



## pepinox (31 Mar 2013)

Kirot dijo:


> *3) Como se ganan BitCoins*
> 
> La otra forma es LA MINERIA BITCOIN (del ingles, ‘bitcoin mining’). La mineria bitcoin funciona de la siguiente forma: *Se genera* un ‘desafio’ (del ingles ‘challenge’), y el primero en encontrar un hash SHA256 tal que al casar el desafio con el hash genere otro hash buscado, gana 50 BTCs.
> 
> Por decirlo de otra forma, *se firman* 50BTCs con un hash, y el primero en reventar dicho hash, puede apropiarse los 50BTCs, obviamente, firmandolos con una firma asimetrica fuerte (teoricamente imposible de romper antes de un millon de años).



Esos dos usos, marcados en negrilla, de la forma verbal pasiva refleja son altamente sospechosos. ¿*Quién *genera ese 'desafío', *quién *firma esos 50BTCs con un hash que hay que 'reventar' para apropiárselos?


----------



## Tonyina (31 Mar 2013)

Yo sigo pensando que es una historia para crackear passwords mientras no nos damos cuenta x-D

A todo esto, cuando se hayan generado todas las bitcoins supongo que su precio se disparará hasta el cielo porque serán un recurso limitado. Hay las que hay y punto, como los diamantes por decir algo. ¿Es correcto? ¿Vamos comprando ya a malsalva?


----------



## Fedegguico (31 Mar 2013)

Astrako dijo:


> ¿Alguno me recomienda donde crear la billetera / monedero hoy por hoy? Saludos.



La manera mas facil para crear una billetera de Bitconyos.

http://instawallet.org


----------



## Sr.Mojón (1 Abr 2013)

Tonyina dijo:


> A todo esto, cuando se hayan generado todas las bitcoins supongo que su precio se disparará hasta el cielo porque serán un recurso limitado. Hay las que hay y punto, como los diamantes por decir algo. ¿Es correcto? ¿Vamos comprando ya a malsalva?



Efectivamente. Deflación pura y dura. Peeeeeero no hace falta esperar a llegar al límite de los 21.000.000 de BTC minados porque la deflación ya se está dando, ya que la demanda es muy superior a la tasa de generación. De ahí su precio actual.


----------



## wido (1 Abr 2013)

Una duda que me surge sobre todo este tema:
Vamos por partes; las transacciones se aseguran a través de un sistema de cifrado que tiene que realizar un sistema de cloud computing para el que se necesita una gran cantidad de ordenadores que se "alquilan" a cambio de BitCoins. Si en el año 2140 (creo recordar) se habrá llegado a alcanzar la masa monetaria máxima de 21 millones de bitcoins ¿Porque nadie iba a prestar su ordenador para esta tarea? ¿quien iba a pagar el alquiler de los equipos que realizan los cifrados?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (1 Abr 2013)

wido dijo:


> Una duda que me surge sobre todo este tema:
> Vamos por partes; las transacciones se aseguran a través de un sistema de cifrado que tiene que realizar un sistema de cloud computing para el que se necesita una gran cantidad de ordenadores que se "alquilan" a cambio de BitCoins. Si en el año 2140 (creo recordar) se habrá llegado a alcanzar la masa monetaria máxima de 21 millones de bitcoins ¿Porque nadie iba a prestar su ordenador para esta tarea? ¿quien iba a pagar el alquiler de los equipos que realizan los cifrados?



El minado se financiará entonces con las comisiones incluidas en las transacciones.


----------



## wido (1 Abr 2013)

Desconocia que existian comisiones, en ese caso no creo que exista ningun problema para dentro de 130 años se podra procesar una cantidad ingente de datos con pocos recursos.


----------



## muyuu (1 Abr 2013)

Cloud computing???

Ese término implica muchas cosas que no se dan aquí.

Es una simple red P2P.


----------



## pepinox (1 Abr 2013)

muyuu dijo:


> Cloud computing???
> 
> Ese término implica muchas cosas que no se dan aquí.
> 
> Es una simple red P2P.



BitCoin es una red Phlipado-To-Phlipado, en castellano "entre flipados".


----------



## Sr.Mojón (1 Abr 2013)

pepinox dijo:


> BitCoin es una red Phlipado-To-Phlipado, en castellano "entre flipados".



Erraste el tiro. Es una red P2P, o sea una red Phorrado-To-Phorrado. En castellano "entre forrados".


----------



## Sr.Mojón (1 Abr 2013)

Fedegguico dijo:


> La manera mas facil para crear una billetera de Bitconyos.
> 
> http://instawallet.org



*NO USÉIS INSTAWALLET.*

Es altamente inseguro:
https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=164110.0

Usad sólamente los clientes seguros (cliente_qt, blockchain.info, armory, electrum, etc). Los experimentos, con gaseosa, por favor


----------



## Arctic (7 Abr 2013)

Pregunta de novato total, tal como indica el hilo.

Cuales serían los mejores pasos para entrar en esto mandando dinero desde paypal? Se hace rápido o lleva varios días? Preferiría tener los bitcoin a en ordenador y no en ningún "banco online"

Gracias!!


Edito: si no por paypal algún sitio donde se pueda comprar con cash o con transferencia a banco nacional.


----------



## Roger-That (7 Abr 2013)

Arctic dijo:


> Pregunta de novato total, tal como indica el hilo.
> 
> Cuales serían los mejores pasos para entrar en esto mandando dinero desde paypal? Se hace rápido o lleva varios días? Preferiría tener los bitcoin a en ordenador y no en ningún "banco online"
> 
> Gracias!!



Hasta dónde yo sé no hay nadie que acepte paypal (a lo mejor me equivoco pero que alguien me avise si es así)... en todo caso transferencia bancaria, western union, liberty reserve, halcash, etc.

También puedes buscar en localbitcoins a gente cerca de tí y comprarles en persona pagando "en mano" con metálico


----------



## muyuu (7 Abr 2013)

Paypal no te lo aceptará nadie que no se fíe de ti previamente porque puedes cancelarlo a posteriori y quedarte las bitcoins.


----------



## Arctic (7 Abr 2013)

muyuu dijo:


> Paypal no te lo aceptará nadie que no se fíe de ti previamente porque puedes cancelarlo a posteriori y quedarte las bitcoins.



Justo he editado el post por eso. Lo de localbitcoins parece buena opción. Al final es un trato directo con algún miembro verdad? Alguien conoce a alguien fiable? Como digo, para usar cash o transfe nacional. Si alguien del foro está interesado perfecto.


----------



## jaimegvr (7 Abr 2013)

todo esto suena a la burbuja de los tulipanes.....ABSURDO.


----------



## iPiticli (10 Abr 2013)

Cuando en Mt.gox para validar dicen _"Please *scan* a copy of your ID and upload it on this page"_ se podría dar como buena una foto que se vea bien del documento o realmente tengo que ir a que me lo escaneen en color?. Leí que aceptaban .jpg


----------



## El porquero de Agamenón (11 Abr 2013)

Crash en el Bitcoin: de superar los 250 dólares a registrar una caída de un 50% - elEconomista.es

Burbuja Bitcoin, ¿los tulipanes del siglo XXI?








Disfruten lo hinbertido


----------



## iPiticli (11 Abr 2013)

iPiticli dijo:


> Cuando en Mt.gox para validar dicen _"Please *scan* a copy of your ID and upload it on this page"_ se podría dar como buena una foto que se vea bien del documento o realmente tengo que ir a que me lo escaneen en color?. Leí que aceptaban .jpg



Confirmo que se puede con foto del móvil


----------



## Asdasd (13 Abr 2013)

Buenos días,

A ver si alguien es tan amable de echarme una mano.

He dado de alta una cuenta en Bitcoin.de, pero no termino de entender muy bien. ¿Se me asigna de forma automática una dirección BTC nueva para recibir y enviar pagos sin posibilidad de editarla? ¿Alguien me lo podría confirmar?

Gracias,


----------



## Pirro (13 Abr 2013)

Asdasd dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> A ver si alguien es tan amable de echarme una mano.
> 
> ...



No conozco bitcoin.de, pero si funciona como el resto de los exchangers sí, te dan una dirección btc.

Ve a la sección deposit/withdrawal, ahí ha de salirte.


----------



## alembert (13 Abr 2013)

pepinox dijo:


> BitCoin es una red Phlipado-To-Phlipado, en castellano "entre flipados".



Que atrevida es la ignorancia. 
Que mala es la envidia.
En definitiva, siempre ha habido y habrá arriba y abajo.


----------



## pepinox (13 Abr 2013)

alembert dijo:


> Que atrevida es la ignorancia.
> Que mala es la envidia.
> En definitiva, siempre ha habido y habrá arriba y abajo.



Tú, obviamente, estás entre los de abajo, salivando ante los bitcoins que te habrán de sacar de tus harapos y jirones de miseria. Pero no será el caso, hamijo.


----------



## muyuu (29 Abr 2013)

Bitcoin: getting started

Bitcoin - Getting started


----------



## HolaJorge (29 May 2013)

Hola! Soy nuevo en esto. ¿Cómo véis lo de comprarse un equipo para minear? He estado buscando por internet y había pensado en comprar 3 o 4 tarjetas 5850. Con eso llegaría a 1Gb/s? Cuantos bitcoins se podrían conseguir al mes estando funcionando 24/7?
Y lo más importante: Creéis que merece la pena o es una moda pasajera y no recuperaré mi inversión?


Conoceis algo del Miner de 5Gb/s de BFL? Suena demasiado bonito...
Muchas gracias mineros!!


----------



## albayalde (29 May 2013)

La minería de bitcoins por gpu , está muerta ya, aquí puedes cálcular el rendimiento en dólares segun el consumo y la moneda que mines
Cryptocoin Mining Information
La única manera de sacarle rendimiento a la minería gpu es tratar de pegar el pelotazo con alguna moneda emergente, sobre todos las que se basan en scrips ya que en teoría no se pueden minar con asic pero .la cosa últimamente no pinta muy bien para las alt coins, lo cual no quita que se pueda hacer pasta si alguna en concreto pega un pelotazo como LTC en su momento


----------



## guruguru (29 May 2013)

HolaJorge dijo:


> Hola! Soy nuevo en esto. ¿Cómo véis lo de comprarse un equipo para minear? He estado buscando por internet y había pensado en comprar 3 o 4 tarjetas 5850. Con eso llegaría a 1Gb/s? Cuantos bitcoins se podrían conseguir al mes estando funcionando 24/7?
> Y lo más importante: Creéis que merece la pena o es una moda pasajera y no recuperaré mi inversión?
> 
> 
> ...



No puedo aconsejarte mucho sobre mineria porque yo no he minado nunca. Como tu soy un novato. Pero te dejo un enlace: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=193647.0

Es un enlace a un hilo de bitcointalk donde puedes pedir un minero made in spain con relativamente poca inversión para empezar. BFL todavia no ha enviado sus productos a los que le compraron hace como un año, así que ni te lo plantees.


----------



## SOY (3 Ago 2013)

Bitcoin no es más que otra forma más de dinero fiduciario, como lo son el dólar o el euro. Al fin y al cabo, un bitcoin no está respaldado por nada ni por nadie. Nada nuevo bajo el Sol.

Bitcoin se suele vender como una nueva y maravillosa moneda antisistema, cuando en realidad es todo lo contrario. Es el mismo timo de siempre, ahora revestido con un cierto halo de anonimato cibernético. 

Algo que la moneda Bitcoin implica necesariamente  es una infraestructura de red, ¿controlada por quien?. Antes de achacar a Bitcoin cualidades como anonimato y libertad deberíamos reflexionar sobre el acto "libre y anónimo" de contratar un acceso a internet.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## rubifen20 (1 Dic 2013)

https://probitcoin.in/index.php?refer=rubifen20 en esta web fase beta se puede minar en la nube solo hay que registrarse


----------



## Vamos P´Alemania Pepe (2 Dic 2013)

pepinox dijo:


> BitCoin es una red Phlipado-To-Phlipado, en castellano "entre flipados".



Flipados con pasta en el bolsillo.


----------



## damn (28 Abr 2015)

Hola, buenos días  Quiero presentar a todo el mundo un proyecto nuevo relacionado con Bitcoins:

Over the battle

Over The Battle es un concepto nuevo de proveedor de noticias. Ofrecemos la posibilidad de hacer apuestas sobre eventos reales.

Es posible apostar a favor o en contra de un país participante en un conflicto, el éxito o fracaso de una operación de rescate o de la captura de un criminal etc. Por último, Usted, también puede realizar su propio evento para realizar apuestas. Usted puede, simplemente, pasarlo bien una tarde haciendo apuestas virtuales sobre su cuenta ilimitada, pero usted puede pasar tiempo útil haciendo apuestas reales y prediciendo correctamente resultados de unos u otros eventos.

¿Quieres saber más?

https://es.overthebattle.com/about

¡Bienvenidos!


----------



## damn (2 May 2015)

Hola, buenos días a todos 

También ofrecemos participar el *programa de referencia*.

Nuestro programa os ofrece recibir el *50% de comisión* de apuestas de usuarios atraídos por Usted a nuestra web. De este modo, se obtiene una buena ganancia y nosotros - los nuevos usuarios:

https://es.overthebattle.com/referral

¡Saludos!


----------



## damn (1 Jun 2015)

Buenas tardes 

Os invitamos a todos visitar el blog de desarrolladores de *Over The Battle*:

Over The Battle Developer's Blog
https://twitter.com/OverTheBattle

Aquí nos publicamos los anuncios sobre actualización de la web y aplicaciones móviles, eventos y programas de afiliados de *Over The Battle*, otra información relacionada con el proyecto y su desarrollo.

¡Saludos!


----------



## BudSpencer (29 Ago 2015)

La universidad de Princeton ha sacado un curso gratuito que explica detalladamente cómo funciona Bitcoin a nivel técnico:

https://www.coursera.org/course/bitcointech

El curso empieza el 4 de septiembre.


----------



## Eurocrack (1 Jun 2017)

Refloto este hilo porque me parece que ha cambiado bastante el asunto de las criptos desde que se abrío y seguro que hay mas novatos como yo con bastantes dudas.

Va tocho :bla:

En lo que a mi respecta os pongo mi experiencia y luego mis dudas:
Hace poco que empece en este mundillo, sobre todo después de leer hilos como este y picarme el gusanillo.
Tras leer un poco, lo primero que hice fue instalarme un wallet, en mi caso elegí Electrum que parecía según las opiniones bastante fiable.
Luego abri una cuenta en Btcdirect pero no me convencía y me abrí otra en bitcoin.de (que leí buenas criticas). Con esa hice mis primeros pinitos. Tiene un mercado de compra venta donde ves los que te venden con sus precios y las cantidades y los que te compran con los precios y cantidades. Eliges uno que te convezca (los hay de diferentes grados de confianza e identificaciones) le haces una transferencia y cuando le llegue te aparecen los BTC en tu cuenta de bitcoin.de Para vender lo mismo, eliges a un comprador o pones tu una oferta y cuando alguien te la acepta te desaparecen los BTC y te llega la pasta.
Vi que en esta pagina si tenias cuenta en el banco FIDORBANK podías hacer las compras y ventas al instante. Así que lo probé, abri una cuenta allí metí algo de pasta y cuando hice una compra, la cosa fue inmediata. Me descontaban la pasta y me aparecían los BTC y a la hora de vender también. Vendía y al momento tenia la pasta.
Ahora vienen las dudas: El monedero (electrum) no lo uso para nada. No se si los BTC estarán mas seguros en esa pagina o es mejor mandarlos al monedero. ¿Que opináis?
También queria ahora empezar con otras criptos como Ethereum, Altcoin y demás. Por lo que leo lo mejor es tener un wallet multimoneda que pueda cambiar de una a otra a mi antojo. Que teniendo BTC puedo pasar la cantidad que quiera de una moneda a otra. ¿Es así? ¿que wallets me recomendáis para esto? he leído que por ejemplo Jaxx o Exodus, ¿que os parecen?
Otra duda es si tiene gastos el cambiar los BTC de cartera. Yo los tengo en la de bitcoin.de y si los quiero pasar a Electrum los tengo que mandar como si hiciera un pago, ¿No? y eso tiene alguna comisión?

Siento el tocho pero es que las dudas me pierden :´(


----------



## djun (1 Jun 2017)

Eurocrack dijo:


> Refloto este hilo porque me parece que ha cambiado bastante el asunto de las criptos desde que se abrío y seguro que hay mas novatos como yo con bastantes dudas.
> 
> Va tocho :bla:
> 
> ...



Es mas seguro que los enviés al monedero Electrum. Si dejas los Bitcoins en la pagina no dispones de la clave privada y por lo tanto no los controlas. En último caso los bitcoins no son tuyos. 

Enviar los bitcoins de un monedero a otro, por ejemplo desde bitcoin.de a Electrum o a cualquier otra wallet, tiene unas comisiones minimas. Eso no es problema. 

Las wallets que mencionas, Jaxx o Exodus, son fáciles de usar, son recomendables en mi opinión. Ahí puedes guardar diferentes criptos y también puedes intercambiar Bitcoins por otras criptos como Dash o Eth. También se pueden intercambiar directamente Dash por Eth, por ejemplo.


----------



## Eurocrack (2 Jun 2017)

djun dijo:


> Es mas seguro que los enviés al monedero Electrum. Si dejas los Bitcoins en la pagina no dispones de la clave privada y por lo tanto no los controlas. En último caso los bitcoins no son tuyos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Gracias djun

Pues haré eso. Me instalaré Exodus y con los bitcoins que pille en bitcoin.de los cambiare a otra crípto


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (14 Dic 2017)

Quien te hubiera hecho caso Kirot!!!!

PD: Hilo de 2011, cuando el Bitcoin estaba a 15$, segun el octavo mensaje del hilo.

Para que luego digan que este puto foro no es una mina. (pun intended)


----------



## Skull & Bones (14 Dic 2017)

yo estuve aqui el 02-jul-2011, 14:53..... y no compre hasta 5 años despues, pa matarme....encima dando las thanks a metaleros.......podria tener cientos y tengo una castaña, centimos de btc joder puto burbucoin y latunes de los cojones!!!


----------



## #SrLobo (26 Ago 2020)

Fetuccini dijo:


> Pero entonces (y corrígeme si me equivoco), ¿me compensa "invertir" hoy 200€ y cambiarlos por 14 BTCs, aparcarlos en una cuenta online y esperarme a 2020 a que un par de zapatos valgan 0.00001 BTC? El BTC se revaloriza, y es de esperar que más rápido que la economía: será más rentable dormir sobre un colchón de BTC que invertirlos en una empresa.
> 
> El BTC no funcionaría como moneda, una moneda es para favorecer el intercambio y no para que dos partes interesadas en hacer un intercambio se estén mirando una a otra porque una no quiere deshacerse de la moneda. La moneda tiene que salir fácilmente del bolsillo, o no sirve, en mi opinión.
> 
> Desde luego, en la parte anónima, BTC tiene muchísimo ganado. A corto plazo ya vamos a ver un mercado enorme y probablemente libre de impuestos. Los Gobiernos lo tienen muy jodido. Lo que dijo Keynes sobre Gesell sería una profecía nivel Nostradamus.



conseguiste esos 14 BTC?

por 200 € hoy tendrías 134.686,9 €


----------



## Seronoser (5 Nov 2020)

dodaltel dijo:


> Y donde compro cosas con Bitcoins?.
> Donde cambio Bitcoins por dinero en metálico?.
> Como convierto dinero en Bitcoins?.
> 
> ...



Lo que se dice, un adelantado a su tiempo  
Lo mejor es lo del logo, tipo Casino.

Descansa en paz, allá donde estés.


----------



## loveyou9102 (12 Nov 2020)




----------



## OYeah (12 Nov 2020)

Absolutamente nuevo en esto, me parece que hableis en chino. El articulo inicial me deja igual: ni reputísima idea, ni ganas de tenerla.

¿no podeís explicar paso por paso, con pantallitas, como comprar y vender y usar los bitcoins? No expliqueís lo abstracto y la teoria, sino EJEMPLOS.

Tengo una cartera Electrum, de hace muchos años cuando usé esta mierda por probar, y usaba Coinmania. No me acuerdo ya del email de Coinmania pero me han dciho que no se necesita más que crear otro email y comprar los bitcoins con trasferencia bancaria. A USA una transferencia a esos bancos como que van a saltar todas las alarmas.

¿Puedo confiar en mi banco y en Coinmania y mandarles el dinero para que metan bitcoins en la wallet de su página? Y el problema luego: como transfiero esos bitcoins a Electrum? Ya ni me acuerdo. Es todo de una complejidad estúpida, hay más carteras que dedos en las manos, no entiendo para qué.


----------



## RAFA MORA (22 Nov 2020)

OYeah dijo:


> Absolutamente nuevo en esto, me parece que hableis en chino. El articulo inicial me deja igual: ni reputísima idea, ni ganas de tenerla.
> 
> ¿no podeís explicar paso por paso, con pantallitas, como comprar y vender y usar los bitcoins? No expliqueís lo abstracto y la teoria, sino EJEMPLOS.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lord Vader (22 Nov 2020)

OYeah dijo:


> Es todo de una complejidad estúpida, hay más carteras que dedos en las manos, no entiendo para qué.



En una tarde te pones al día. Actualízate y súbete al carro.


----------



## OYeah (22 Nov 2020)

Lord Vader dijo:


> En una tarde te pones al día. Actualízate y súbete al carro.




Ya lo hice, una tarde me costó comprar mi drogaina de nuevo. No me acordaba de nada.

Lo de subirme al carro ahora mismo no va a pasar, el tiempo de pegar un pelotazo con Bitcoin ya pasó.


----------



## ¡DEATH METAL O MUERTE! (22 Nov 2020)

¿Cuántos yates suman los que postearon en este hio en 2011?


----------



## pandiella (22 Nov 2020)

OYeah dijo:


> Ya lo hice, una tarde me costó comprar mi drogaina de nuevo. No me acordaba de nada.
> 
> Lo de subirme al carro ahora mismo no va a pasar, el tiempo de pegar un pelotazo con Bitcoin ya pasó.



hay mucha leyenda urbana con lo de los pelotazos

pelotazos supongo que dieron y estan dando los de siempre, los intermediarios


----------



## OYeah (22 Nov 2020)

pandiella dijo:


> hay mucha leyenda urbana con lo de los pelotazos
> 
> pelotazos supongo que dieron y estan dando los de siempre, los intermediarios




No veo porqué. Alguno que empezara en bitcoin por el 2010 y tuviera cash que gastar jugando a estas cosas es muy fácil que tuviera 10 bitcoins en el 2017. 

10 Bitcoins en el 2017 o ahora es una casa.


----------



## Ds_84 (22 Nov 2020)

Kirot dijo:


> 1BTC son ahora mismo sobre 15$



bump!


----------



## pandiella (22 Nov 2020)

OYeah dijo:


> No veo porqué. Alguno que empezara en bitcoin por el 2010 y tuviera cash que gastar jugando a estas cosas es muy fácil que tuviera 10 bitcoins en el 2017.
> 
> 10 Bitcoins en el 2017 o ahora es una casa.



salvo al que se le olvido, o al que tiene tanto dinero que se esta jugando un muy pequenyo porcentaje de lo que tiene

pongamos uno que sabe un poco, alguien con un sueldo de 50k y que compro 10k en un momento dado, por ejemplo antes de el bitcoin llegase a 100 euros. en que momento crees que vendio? o crees que todavia los tiene?

compras por 10k, vendes por 20k, un pelotazo, si, pero creo que no de la magnitud que tu piensas (creo que fuiste tu el que abrio el hilo diciendo que habiamos dejado pasar la oportunidad de nuestras vidas, si no es asi, perdona)


----------



## OYeah (22 Nov 2020)

pandiella dijo:


> salvo al que se le olvido, o al que tiene tanto dinero que se esta jugando un muy pequenyo porcentaje de lo que tiene
> 
> pongamos uno que sabe un poco, alguien con un sueldo de 50k y que compro 10k en un momento dado, por ejemplo antes de el bitcoin llegase a 100 euros. en que momento crees que vendio? o crees que todavia los tiene?
> 
> compras por 10k, vendes por 20k, un pelotazo, si, pero creo que no de la magnitud que tu piensas (creo que fuiste tu el que abrio el hilo diciendo que habiamos dejado pasar la oportunidad de nuestras vidas, si no es asi, perdona)




Pues evidentemente. Yo no sé como invertís vosotros, pero es la tercera vez que explico que a mi el sentido común me dice que de algo que está subiendo se retiran ganancias pero se deja siempre algo.

Si en 2010 compras 10 bitcoins por jugar, y te dan mil euros, y con el paso de los años te dan 10mil euros, retiras 5mil o 9 mil euros de ganancia pero dejas el resto, o al menos con lo que empezaste. Y mil euros en Bitcoins antes del 2017 te supondrían una casa al final del año.

Creo que no es tan dificil de entender, y algunos foreros aqui ya han reconocido que les solventó la vida.


----------



## pandiella (22 Nov 2020)

OYeah dijo:


> Pues evidentemente. Yo no sé como invertís vosotros, pero es la tercera vez que explico que a mi el sentido común me dice que de algo que está subiendo se retiran ganancias pero se deja siempre algo.
> 
> Si en 2010 compras 10 bitcoins por jugar, y te dan mil euros, y con el paso de los años te dan 10mil euros, retiras 5mil o 9 mil euros de ganancia pero dejas el resto, o al menos con lo que empezaste. Y mil euros en Bitcoins antes del 2017 te supondrían una casa al final del año.
> 
> Creo que no es tan dificil de entender, y algunos foreros aqui ya han reconocido que les solventó la vida.



es que pasar de mil a diez mil es una barbaridad

no deja de ser lo mismo, es muy dificil aguantar si suponen una parte muy importante de lo que tienes. si sacas aun tiene que subir mucho mas para mantener el nivel de ganancias

nadie multiplica por 10 salvo que le sean cacahuetes. haz una simulacion honesta tu mismo, ponte un diagrama con la evolucion temporal de bitcoin desde el momento que quieras, date un capital del 1000 euros y piensa lo que hubieses hecho honestamente. pongamos que ganas 40k netas al anyo, y ahorras entre nada y 10 mil cada anyo.

trabajo en la city y no conozco a nadie que le haya solventado la vida, salvo algun intermediario (solo conozco un no-intermediario que pretende hacerme creer que se la medio solvento, y se que no es asi)


----------



## OYeah (22 Nov 2020)

pandiella dijo:


> es que pasar de mil a diez mil es una barbaridad
> 
> no deja de ser lo mismo, es muy dificil aguantar si suponen una parte muy importante de lo que tienes. si sacas aun tiene que subir mucho mas para mantener el nivel de ganancias
> 
> ...




Me da igual donde trabajes, puedes tener el sesgo equivocado de tanto mirar otros pelotazos y no creerte el de los nerds estos.

No pierdo más el tiempo contigo, no es discutible, yo sé que si hubiera entrado en el 2010 o 2012 ahora tendria coche y casa pagados, porque los pobres no invertimos como los pijos o vosotros, nosotros sacamos ganancias pero mantenemos ahi lo que pusimos al principio o podemos perder, es lo normal.

Soy pobre, desgraciado, es quizá lo que no entiendes, con poco que dejara ahi ya me solucionaba todo eso.

Ale, a otro hilo a convencer a otros.


----------



## pandiella (22 Nov 2020)

OYeah dijo:


> Me da igual donde trabajes, puedes tener el sesgo equivocado de tanto mirar otros pelotazos y no creerte el de los nerds estos.
> 
> No pierdo más el tiempo contigo, no es discutible, yo sé que si hubiera entrado en el 2010 o 2012 ahora tendria coche y casa pagados, porque los pobres no invertimos como los pijos o vosotros, nosotros sacamos ganancias pero mantenemos ahi lo que pusimos al principio o podemos perder, es lo normal.
> 
> ...



no soy financiero y no invierto apenas, solo hablo con la gente del tema

lo que trataba de explicar no deja de ser una regla de tres

buena suerte con los bitcoins

con dios


----------



## Kalevala (24 Nov 2020)

Vaya discusion absurda esta de "que hubiera hecho yo si ..."

Pero como estoy aburrido voy a dar mi opinion:

Lei sobre el bitcoin casi desde el principio aqui en burbuja, creo que estaba a 1$ por aquel entonces. Pense incluso en comprar porque lo vendian muy bien por aqui, recomendaciones a tutiplen. Pero mi inversion minima es de 1000 euros y me parecia mucho por este "sueño" (que era lo que parecia entonces)

Una pena no haberle metido 100 euroa al menos.
Y ahora al tema, me imagino haber comprado 100 BTC entonces y me imagino que hubiera pasado, que hubiera hecho.
Seguramente lo hubiera ido vendiendo segun subia como un cohete, una parte a 10$, otra parte a 50$, otra a 100$, otra a 500$, ...

Yo creo que nunca hubiera aguantado hasta 10.000$, mucho menos a los 17.000 del maximo.
Y si hubiera aguantado, en cuanto empezo a subir y bajo de 10.000, lo vendo todo y me doy una fiesta con lo sacado.
Estoy con pandiella, para mi hubiera sido un pelotazo sacar 1000 euros de los 100 invertidos. Si hubiera sacado 5000 euros ya ni te cuento.

Hay que tenerlo muy claro para aguantar una revalorizacion del 1.000.000% y aguantar.


----------



## Ds_84 (24 Nov 2020)

Lo importante es que tenemos salud


----------



## tronox (25 Nov 2020)

Entro en este post por el run run que hay con las criptomonedas, pero no me entero de nada. Lo veo tan lioso, que se me quitan las ganas.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (3 Dic 2020)

hdb3 dijo:


> Diferencia fundamental, tu banco o el estado, pueden bloquear el acceso y la disponibilidad de tu cuenta bancaria. Tu cuenta en Bitcoins no puede ser bloqueada.



Pero han robado un monton de cuentas de bitcoin, han quebrado otras y ha desaparecido el dinero de la gente que las tenia en estos sitios, etc etc no ?

Yo tambien estoy intentando enterarme de como funciona bitcoin para comprar pero tambien me parece lioso.

Seguro que es todo sencillisimo pero no veo la manera.

Es como la primera vez que recibimos en la casa un aparato tipo ordenador que pensabas que en la puta vida sabrias como funcionaria y luego es cosa de ponerse y todo facilidad.


----------



## xeeru (3 Dic 2020)

Kirot dijo:


> BITCOINS
> 
> *1) Que es una Bitcoin: *
> 
> ...




Excelente información, muy útil para incursionar en el mundo cripto. Hay muchas Altcoins que prometen, si quiere conocerlas, búsquenos en google como xeeru (xeeru.com)


Portafolio: recibirá recomendaciones de inversión (y hasta cuanto debería hacerlo) o no en muchos pares de criptomonedas.

Artículos exclusivos: recibirá información detallada (que no encontrará en ningún otro lugar) sobre la actualidad y futuro de las criptomonedas, con el objetivo de que usted se empape más y entienda cómo este tipo de inversión inteligente le permitirá gradualmente generar ganancias.

Somos un equipo de especialistas en mercados financieros, inteligencia artificial, creación de startups tecnológicos.


----------



## hdb3 (6 Dic 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Pero han robado un monton de cuentas de bitcoin, han quebrado otras y ha desaparecido el dinero de la gente que las tenia en estos sitios, etc etc no ?
> 
> Yo tambien estoy intentando enterarme de como funciona bitcoin para comprar pero tambien me parece lioso.
> 
> ...



La seguridad de Bitcoin está intacta, es decir si tu mantienes tus claves a salvo puedes estar seguro que tus Bitcoins estaran a buen recaudo. El problema es que la gente es descuidada con su seguridad informática y deja las claves en PC's con virus, o deja los Bitcoins en Exchangers. Si vas a empezar lo más facil es utilizar una cold wallet de hardware tipo Trezor o Ledger y guardarlos allí, así tus claves nunca estaran en contacto con Internet.


----------



## Ds_84 (30 Ago 2021)

pandiella dijo:


> es que pasar de mil a diez mil es una barbaridad
> 
> no deja de ser lo mismo, es muy dificil aguantar si suponen una parte muy importante de lo que tienes. si sacas aun tiene que subir mucho mas para mantener el nivel de ganancias
> 
> ...



sabes algo de los ETFS de cryptos y el ETF que sacará la propia City of London?

cuentanos más


----------



## Edu.R (30 Ago 2021)

Geologia_Matutina dijo:


> Falta explicar que te tienes que tirar meses para sacar 50 BTC, tras gastar electricidad, CPU, GPU...al final te das cuenta que has gastado 200€ para obtener 50BTC.
> 
> Que todo no es tan bonito...



No, la verdad que no es bonito.

La década prodigiosa.


----------



## Edu.R (30 Ago 2021)

citocromo dijo:


> El que meta sus ahorros en BTC, ya sea como una forma de "inversión" o para especular, es tonto del culo.



Da igual cuando leas esto.


----------



## barborico (30 Ago 2021)

Como que monsterspeculator 

De toda la vida de dios ha sido @remonster


----------



## Criptonew (31 Ago 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Pero han robado un monton de cuentas de bitcoin, han quebrado otras y ha desaparecido el dinero de la gente que las tenia en estos sitios, etc etc no ?
> 
> Yo tambien estoy intentando enterarme de como funciona bitcoin para comprar pero tambien me parece lioso.
> 
> ...



Este si es un iluminado, casi en 2021 diciendo lo que dice de Bitcoin. Luego le lees diciendo fantasmada tras fantasmada de sus grandes inversiones.


----------

